# Jack Chick Tracts - Read here!



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Some of my favorite witnessing tools are the Jack Chick Tracts because they can be left anywhere and people enjoy reading them!  This is a link to some of the great Jack Chick tracts that have been printed over the years.  The cartoon drawings are part of the attraction for reading. Millions of people have read them and many have been saved as a result of reading them.  Enjoy!  Chick Cartoon Tracts

Are Roman Catholics Christians
	

Continue reading on the link!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This one is called, "The Devil's Night" and gives information about the occult holiday, Halloween: 

The Devil s Night
	

Click link above to continue reading.......


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 1, 2014)

My grandmother was a devout Catholic.

She died, and went to Heaven, and ordered God to bring her to her grandson who had died in a horrible wreck.

God told her he was not ready for her.

Four hours after last rites and pronouncement of death, she opened her eyes, and got well.

25 years later, and much, much more humble, she died again, for good I think.

She still votes a straight dem ticket in every election.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This one is called, "The Devil's Night" and gives information about the occult holiday, Halloween:
> 
> The Devil s Night
> 
> ...


Garbage.

Sorry.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This is a soul winners message!






Chick Cartoon Tracts


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This one is about the mixture of Catholicism and the Occult - Santeria

Evil Eyes
	


Continue reading on link......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This is about drugs, astrology and the occult........

Bewitched
	

continue reading on link.......


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 1, 2014)

Time to quote Bishop Fulton Sheen:

There are not a hundred people in America who hate the Catholic Church. There are millions of people who hate what they wrongly believe to be the Catholic Church — which is, of course, quite a different thing.

Why do people admire the works of Jack Chick, a man totally ignorant of the theology of the Catholic Church, and who spreads lies and hate?  

I would suggest, even challenge you, Jeremiah, that instead of promoting ignorance and hate, you ask the Catholics in this forum to clarify anything that alarms you about what you have heard about Catholic theology.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This one is called, "The Devil's Night" and gives information about the occult holiday, Halloween:
> ...



You do not need to apologize to me.  You need to be born again.  You need to repent of your sins and invite Jesus Christ to become your Lord and Savior, Roadrunner.   That is what you need to do.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Time to quote Bishop Fulton Sheen:
> 
> There are not a hundred people in America who hate the Catholic Church. There are millions of people who hate what they wrongly believe to be the Catholic Church — which is, of course, quite a different thing.
> 
> ...



It's a false religion, Meriweather.  Read the New Testament and you will see the doctrine of the RCC is not found in the bible.  Anywhere.  It's a doctrine of devils.  You must be born again to enter the Kingdom of heaven.  Jesus said so.  Believe Jesus Christ and His Word and be saved.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I am a born again Christian.

Christ does not compel me to mock any other Christian religion.

I could say we successionist Baptist are the only true Christians, as John baptized Jesus, but, such a claim would be a wrong as your anti-Catholic stance.

And don't preach to me, I have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and do not need you.

We part ways over this stuff, brother.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> It's a false religion, Meriweather.  Read the New Testament and you will see the doctrine of the RCC is not found in the bible.  Anywhere.  It's a doctrine of devils.  You must be born again to enter the Kingdom of heaven.  Jesus said so.  Believe Jesus Christ and His Word and be saved.



I have read the New Testament and studied other religions.  Catholic theology has deeper roots in scripture and early Church teaching than any other denomination.  Perhaps you are unaware that initiation into the Catholic faith is of both water and spirit, as both commanded and entrusted by our Lord.  

Christ also told us that a house divided against itself cannot stand.  There have been more exorcisms of devils by the Catholic Church than any other denomination.  

Those who enter into the love of Christ will lose the hate they may have for other members of the Body of Christ.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This tract is about role playing games such as Dungeons and Dragons, any role playing game is of the occult and should be avoided.  Many young people have committed suicide after having become involved in role playing games.  One of Satan's tricks is getting people involved in role playing games.  Many colleges use the game Dungeons and Dragons as part of the curriculum in their psychology courses ( very dangerous - have nothing to do with it ) They justify their doing this by claiming the students benefit from the role playing.  What people do not understand is that these "monsters" are actually "demons" - the deities they serve are actually demons.  When they think they are "visualizing in their minds" what they are actually doing is opening themselves up to the spirit realm - spirit world - demons - demonic possession / oppression - The bible tells us to cast down every imagination that exalts itself against the knowledge of Jesus Christ - see 2 Corinthians 10:5 because we are not wrestling against flesh and blood - our weapons are spiritual and have divine power to demolish strongholds.  Those who involve themselves in role playing games of violence, murder, demonic games - are opening themselves up to strongholds that can not only destroy their lives but the lives of other people as well.  It is extremely dangerous.  Christians who have involved themselves in role playing games have found themselves no longer able to believe in Jesus Christ and doubting their faith.  What is the answer?  Prayer and fasting - repent of being involved in such games and ask the LORD to lead you to a Holy Spirit filled minister who can pray deliverance over you and help you become free of the demons that have taken hold of your mind. 
I remember reading the story about a 16 yr old boy who had become a Christian.  He was living in a home for troubled teens.  He admitted to having been an 80th degree cleric in a role playing game but denied knowing about demons.  The minister assisting him realized he was not being honest as he had a great fear about "breaking the rules" of the game.  Later he admitted he had a friend who had broken the rules of the game and a short time later the boy committed suicide.  When asked if he thought his "deity" had been involved with his friend's suicide his only answer was "perhaps"...  The good news is Jesus Christ can set you free from such "deities", demons, and He whom the Son sets free?  Is free indeed!  Look at this one!

Dark Dungeons




continue reading on link above........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Roadrunner, if you were a born again Christian you would not be making personal attacks against Ministers of the Gospel of Jesus Christ such as Jack Chick.  I believe you need to search the Scriptures and examine what becoming Born again means.  This will be my last correspondence with you on the matter as I have already told you once and this is the second time.  Please have a look at the Books of the Bible link and examine the Gospel of John and also 1 Peter & 2nd Peter and Titus and you will understand better what I have told you.  Not everyone who says they are Christian are.  The Scriptures teach us that we should test the spirits.  You will find that teaching in the thread entitled 1st, 2nd and 3rd John.  Thank you for reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This tract is considered one of the most popular tracts Jack Chick Tracts ever put out.  It is called, This Was Your Life.  You'll definitely want to read this one!
This Was Your Life


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Stay tuned for Part Two of This Was Your Life...............


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

part two of This Was Your Life: This Was Your Life


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

stay tuned for part 3 of This Was Your Life...........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part 3 of This Was Your Life............This Was Your Life


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

HOWEVER!   Read This!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Which one will it be for you today?   Will you agree with God according to Romans 10:9 that you are a sinner in need of salvation?  Are you willing to turn from your sin as commanded in Acts 17:30?  Do you believe that Jesus Christ died for you and was in the tomb and rose from the dead on the third day according to Romans 10: 9,10?  Are you ready to invite Jesus Christ into your heart today to become your personal Saviour as required in Romans 10:13?  Then let's pray together right now:

Pray this prayer out loud where you are right now.... 

  Lord Jesus, I am a sinner and I need forgiveness.  I believe you died on the cross for my sins and rose on the 3rd day and are seated at the right hand of the Father. I believe you are the Way, the Truth and the Life and that no man can come to the Father except through you.  I believe you are the Only begotten Son of God according to John 3:16 who offers me eternal life. I believe that your precious blood washes away my sins and that you will receive me as your own.  I repent of my sins and desire to live for you only all the days of my life.  I am willing to turn from my sin now and I invite you into my heart to become my Lord and my Savior.  Thank you, Jesus for giving me everlasting life and writing my name in your Lamb's book of Life.  Amen.


----------



## turzovka (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Some of my favorite witnessing tools are the Jack Chick Tracts because they can be left anywhere and people enjoy reading them!  This is a link to some of the great Jack Chick tracts that have been printed over the years.  The cartoon drawings are part of the attraction for reading. Millions of people have read them and many have been saved as a result of reading them.  Enjoy!  Chick Cartoon Tracts
> 
> Are Roman Catholics Christians
> 
> ...



Cool.
Jack Chick kind of reminds me of Westboro Baptist types.   Horribly deceived. 

And I would challenge you and he, but you have such a history of avoiding the tough questions.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

No idolater can enter the kingdom of heaven, Turzovka.  Mary worship is considered idolatry.  Mary was not immaculate (sinless) she was a sinner just as every other person ever born into this world was.  The Word of God says ALL have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God. All includes Mary.  Here is a Jack Chick tract on the subject of Mary Worship.......... please read....
Why Is Mary Crying 






Why did Mary bring a sin offering?  Because she was a sinner.  Stop making a god out of Mary.  Why is Mary Crying is an important tract for all Catholics to read in order to understand that God confirms and fulfills His Own Word not the words of sinful men acting as if they "are gods" inside the Vatican.  Woe unto those who change the Word of God into a lie, Turzovka.  Woe unto them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Another reason Mary is crying............Why Is Mary Crying


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

More information for the Catholic readers here:


















Why Is Mary Crying


----------



## guno (Dec 1, 2014)

one of my favorite



 

Unholy Joe bankrupt artist v.3


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

And yet more facts and evidence of the dangers of Catholicism:


















Why Is Mary Crying


----------



## turzovka (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> No idolater can enter the kingdom of heaven, Turzovka.  Mary worship is considered idolatry.  Mary was not immaculate (sinless) she was a sinner just as every other person ever born into this world was.  The Word of God says ALL have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God. All includes Mary.  Here is a Jack Chick tract on the subject of Mary Worship.......... please read....
> Why Is Mary Crying
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said.   You have a history of avoiding tough questions.   Even those Scripture based.    

You and Jack have some fun.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Repent and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Today is the day of Salvation.  Today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

turzovka said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > No idolater can enter the kingdom of heaven, Turzovka.  Mary worship is considered idolatry.  Mary was not immaculate (sinless) she was a sinner just as every other person ever born into this world was.  The Word of God says ALL have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God. All includes Mary.  Here is a Jack Chick tract on the subject of Mary Worship.......... please read....
> ...



I have no such history.  That is not true.  The truth is you have no answers because you cannot prove the Bible to be a lie, Turzkova.  The Bible is the truth and it has exposed the false teachings of the Roman Catholic Church and that is what angers you.  That Jack Chick uses scripture to prove that the entire teaching of Catholicism is based upon a lie.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This is another Jack Chick Tract exposing the Roman Catholic Church's False Teachers and the warnings about listening to such false teachings - as taught from the Bible: Is There Another Christ 
part one:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part two coming up...........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part two of Is There another Christ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Now for part three:


----------



## guno (Dec 1, 2014)

The Jack T. Chick Parody Archive


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

What to do?  What to do?  Believe the Roman Catholic priest and the Vatican or believe the Words of Jesus Christ!  *Is there any question at all as to what you should do??!!  

BELIEVE THE WORDS OF JESUS CHRIST, PEOPLE!  BELIEVE THE BIBLE! *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Now for part three:



Moving forward here.........  next we read........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Here it is!


----------



## guno (Dec 1, 2014)

Got to hand it to you jeri! that's some funny crap!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Now here is the decision each Catholic *must *make!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

So Jesus is very clear that we are to come out from among them and be ye separated.  I was a Catholic.  I had no idea at the time of what a deception I was in as I was raised in the Roman Catholic religion.  It has been very difficult watching relatives still held captive by the lies of the Roman Church.  One by one they are being saved and leaving the Catholic Church but it an ongoing process and for those of you who have left the Roman Church but have family members / friends/ acquaintances still in it you must pray that the LORD will open their eyes!  You must tell them the truth even if they hate you for telling them.  You must tell them the truth!

  There is no salvation in the Roman Catholic Church.

  It is an abomination to God and those who wish to receive eternal life and be born again according to Romans 10:9,10 must depart from the Catholic Church and have nothing further to do with it.

I pray today that the LORD will open the eyes of the people here. I bind Satan in the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth.  I bind  the religious spirits, spirits of deception, mind blinding demons that have blinded the minds of the people to believe the lies of Catholicism.  I command those demons to loose the people here that they will be free to see the truth and know the truth and be set free by the truth - which is Jesus Christ.  I thank Jesus Christ for confirming His Word here today and I know that the Word of God will not return back void unto Him but that it will go forth and perform the work it was sent to do here today.  In Jesus name.  Amen.


----------



## guno (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> What to do?  What to do?  Believe the Roman Catholic priest and the Vatican or believe the Words of Jesus Christ!  *Is there any question at all as to what you should do??!!
> 
> BELIEVE THE WORDS OF JESUS CHRIST, PEOPLE!  BELIEVE THE BIBLE! *


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 1, 2014)

My favorite Chick Tract is the one that deals with Rock & Roll. I used to have a copy of that one, but it got lost somewhere along the way.

Angels


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 1, 2014)

It's a vile tract.


----------



## guno (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> So Jesus is very clear that we are to come out from among them and be ye separated.  I was a Catholic.  I had no idea at the time of what a deception I was in as I was raised in the Roman Catholic religion.  It has been very difficult watching relatives still held captive by the lies of the Roman Church.  One by one they are being saved and leaving the Catholic Church but it an ongoing process and for those of you who have left the Roman Church but have family members / friends/ acquaintances still in it you must pray that the LORD will open their eyes!  You must tell them the truth even if they hate you for telling them.  You must tell them the truth!
> 
> There is no salvation in the Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> ...


----------



## guno (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> So Jesus is very clear that we are to come out from among them and be ye separated.  I was a Catholic.  I had no idea at the time of what a deception I was in as I was raised in the Roman Catholic religion.  It has been very difficult watching relatives still held captive by the lies of the Roman Church.  One by one they are being saved and leaving the Catholic Church but it an ongoing process and for those of you who have left the Roman Church but have family members / friends/ acquaintances still in it you must pray that the LORD will open their eyes!  You must tell them the truth even if they hate you for telling them.  You must tell them the truth!
> 
> There is no salvation in the Roman Catholic Church.
> 
> ...




so does that mean your grandparent are roasting in hell  seeing they were catholics


----------



## Toro (Dec 1, 2014)

Is this an ironic thread?

Sometimes it's hard to tell on the Internet. 

But it seems most logical that it is.


----------



## Toro (Dec 1, 2014)

You know, if you need cartoons to explain things to you, you probably aren't at the pinnacle of intellectual achievement.

Just sayin'.


----------



## turzovka (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


IMO, you are an enemy of God’s will and truth.  The one who sows discord among the brethren.  Your own Bible convicts you.

What good is it to use my time to argue with one who appears intransigently lost.

_Mark 9:38-40    
John said to Him, "Teacher, we saw someone casting out demons in Your name, and we tried to prevent him because he was not following us." 
But Jesus said, "Do not hinder him, for there is no one who will perform a miracle in My name, and be able soon afterward to speak evil of Me.  *For he who is not against us is for us.”*_


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

I find it amusing that anyone would think Jack Chick is not a complete joke.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 1, 2014)

Jer- we agree. I love leaving them anywhere, but more specifically strategically placed...


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 1, 2014)

Complete list of Chick cartoon gospel tracts

I used to drop them off at my local mosque- allah had no son....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

turzovka said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Jesus Christ said that if you deny Him before men He will deny you before the Father.  You have openly denied Jesus Christ by denying the Word of God.  This makes you an enemy of the cross.  I am not an enemy of the cross and have no intention of becoming an enemy of the cross by appeasing any man / woman with half truths and outright lies.   Jesus said that his disciples would be hated by the world.  I count it an honor. 

 God does not take orders from the Pope nor does He take orders from the Catholic Church.  Jesus Christ does not need a Vicar nor did He ever call for one in Scripture.  You have nothing to base your Catholic Doctrines on because they are not found in the Holy Bible.  Mary is not the Queen of heaven and Jesus Christ has no part of the Roman Catholic Church. Your church is preaching another Christ not found in the bible.  It is an abomination to God Almighty.  Repent and call upon the Lord Jesus Christ to save you.  The RCC cannot save your soul.  Only Christ can do that.


----------



## Capstone (Dec 1, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> It's a vile tract.








See the frames in their original context here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> My favorite Chick Tract is the one that deals with Rock & Roll. I used to have a copy of that one, but it got lost somewhere along the way.
> 
> Angels


From your link to Angels - Rock Music : 






All Rock music including Christian Rock is of Satan - the music itself is demonically inspired and should not be listened to.  Steven, rock music is Satan's music.  Rock music did not just come about - it was inspired of hell.  You need to find a copy of the book The Devil's Disciples - The Truth about Rock, by Jeff Godwin which was also published by Jack Chick Publications and get a true understanding of how demons come to indwell those who listen to such music, Steven.  If you have opened the door to these demons then you need know what the Word of God says about this.  First the bible is clear about this: 

If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 
-1 John 1:9 

You need to receive Christ as your Lord and Savior according to Romans 10: 9,10

on the subject of deliverance.......

A sample prayer such as ones in Rebecca Brown's book on the subject of Rock Music would be 

Father, I confess to you my involvment in _______________ I recognize that such a thing is an abomination to you and detestable in your sight.  I humbly ask your forgiveness for my sin.  I ask that you lift out any demonic entrance as the result of my actions and cleanse me from my sins and close that doorway forever - sealing it with the precious blood of Jesus Christ.  I ask for this and thank you for it in Jesus name. 

You should also put Satan on notice and command him to go. 

An example would be:  Satan and you demons, I have asked my heavenly Father for forgiveness for participating in _________(rock music, drugs, the occult, satanism, santeria, witchcraft, Catholicism, Hinduism, Buddhism, occultic games, role playing Dungeons and Dragons, reading of horoscopes, etc - whatever the participation was that is forbidden in the Bible) and have received it.  I now, by faith, close the doorway of that area of my life to you forever through the blood of Jesus Christ shed on the cross for me.  In the name of Jesus I command you to leave me and never return!  

I would recommend another book also by Rebecca Brown M.D. called Prepare for War which has many great prayers for deliverance - information about demonic possession - obtaining deliverance and such. 

If you have any religious statues, rosary beads, graven images such as are listed as an abomination to the LORD in Deuteronomy 7: 25-26 and also in the New Testament 1 Corinthians 10: 19,20 forbids having anything to do with idols..  destroy them, burn them, rock music should be burned also - remove and destroy any such possessions in your home and have nothing to do with it again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Moving on to the next Jack Chick tract - this tract covers the subject of Masonry.   It begins here:

That s Baphomet
	










Stay tuned for part 2 ..............


----------



## Capstone (Dec 1, 2014)

Some of Chick's older work really shines a light into the dankest corners of the old man's mind. Not only does it expose a wide range of religious bigotry, it also betrays a racist attitude in general (from his misuse of ebonics in various dialogues to his usual portrayal of the villains with very Semitic-like features). The guy is a dying breed and a national treasure, to be sure.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Moving on to the next Jack Chick tract - this tract covers the subject of Masonry.   It begins here:   That s Baphomet
> 
> That s Baphomet
> 
> ...






















Stay tuned for part 3 .........


----------



## dblack (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This tract is about role playing games such as Dungeons and Dragons, any role playing game is of the occult and should be avoided.  Many young people have committed suicide after having become involved in role playing games.  One of Satan's tricks is getting people involved in role playing games.  Many colleges use the game Dungeons and Dragons as part of the curriculum in their psychology courses ( very dangerous - have nothing to do with it ) They justify their doing this by claiming the students benefit from the role playing.  What people do not understand is that these "monsters" are actually "demons" - the deities they serve are actually demons.  When they think they are "visualizing in their minds" what they are actually doing is opening themselves up to the spirit realm - spirit world - demons - demonic possession / oppression - The bible tells us to cast down every imagination that exalts itself against the knowledge of Jesus Christ - see 2 Corinthians 10:5 because we are not wrestling against flesh and blood - our weapons are spiritual and have divine power to demolish strongholds.  Those who involve themselves in role playing games of violence, murder, demonic games - are opening themselves up to strongholds that can not only destroy their lives but the lives of other people as well.  It is extremely dangerous.  Christians who have involved themselves in role playing games have found themselves no longer able to believe in Jesus Christ and doubting their faith.  What is the answer?  Prayer and fasting - repent of being involved in such games and ask the LORD to lead you to a Holy Spirit filled minister who can pray deliverance over you and help you become free of the demons that have taken hold of your mind.
> I remember reading the story about a 16 yr old boy who had become a Christian.  He was living in a home for troubled teens.  He admitted to having been an 80th degree cleric in a role playing game but denied knowing about demons.  The minister assisting him realized he was not being honest as he had a great fear about "breaking the rules" of the game.  Later he admitted he had a friend who had broken the rules of the game and a short time later the boy committed suicide.  When asked if he thought his "deity" had been involved with his friend's suicide his only answer was "perhaps"...  The good news is Jesus Christ can set you free from such "deities", demons, and He whom the Son sets free?  Is free indeed!  Look at this one!
> 
> Dark Dungeons
> ...



Best of Show!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part 3 of : "That's Baphomet"?   That s Baphomet


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

If you have been involved with Freemasonry or Eastern Star please examine this prayer and realize that Jesus Christ is your deliverer and your Salvation.  Pray this prayer and receive Christ as your Savior tonight.  Jesus came to set the captives free.  Through Jesus Christ you can be free of the generational curses of Masonry and break those generational curses off of your children too. 





That s Baphomet


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


*Matthew Chapter 7*
1 Judge not, that ye be not judged.
2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.
3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?
4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam [is] in thine own eye?
5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This next tract is called the Fool..   it begins with the story of a king and a court jester.........The Fool


The Fool
	


















*Stay tuned for Part 2*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part two of "The Fool" :The Fool




























*Stay tuned for Part 3*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part 3 of "The Fool" :The Fool


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This next tract is called Unforgiven - Beginning with Part One:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















*Stay tuned for Part 2 *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part Two of Unforgiven Unforgiven























*Stay tuned for Part 3 of Unforgiven*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part 3 of Unforgiven Unforgiven


















*Stay tuned for Part 3 of Unforgiven*


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 1, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Time to quote Bishop Fulton Sheen:
> 
> There are not a hundred people in America who hate the Catholic Church. There are millions of people who hate what they wrongly believe to be the Catholic Church — which is, of course, quite a different thing.
> 
> ...


^ that


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part 3 of Unforgiven  Unforgiven


----------



## dblack (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Part 3 of Unforgiven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL MUSLIMS MUST DIE!!!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

dblack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Part 3 of Unforgiven
> ...



I disagree with that sentiment.  I believe Muslims must be saved by believing on the Lord Jesus Christ for their Salvation according to Romans 10:9,10 just as I believe you and every other human on earth must accept Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior in order to be saved, DBlack.  There is no difference between you and a Muslim unless you are a born again Christian.  Lost is lost!  There isn't any degrees.  God isn't grading on a curve.   You are either born again or you are not born again.  Understand?


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

Jack Chick is an Equal Opportunity Hater.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

This tract is called War Games  and begins with Part One:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















*Stay tuned for Part 2 of War Games*


----------



## dblack (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I do. You're every bit as evil as those you're damning. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part 2 of War Games


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

dblack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Your problem is with Jesus Christ and the Written Word of God, DBlack.  Your personal attacks and foul language against a member are against USMB rules.  Please read the rules and follow them for the sake of others.  There are people reading here who are actually learning a great deal.  Please respect that.  Thank you.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 1, 2014)

This thread seems to be having the opposite effect of what OP prolly wanted? Color me surprised.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Your problem is with Jesus Christ and the Written Word of God, DBlack.  Your personal attacks and foul language against a member are against USMB rules.  Please read the rules and follow them for the sake of others.  *There are people reading here who are actually learning a great deal. * Please respect that.  Thank you.


who?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Part 2 of War Games

























*Stay tuned to Part 3 *


----------



## dblack (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That's not true at all. Your hypocrisy and religious bigotry are what's on display here. And frankly, it deserves the foulest possible language in response. It's reprehensible and no decent person should accept it.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

Six comics present the testimony of anti-Catholic activist Alberto Rivera, who claimed that, as a Jesuit priest, he had become privy to many secrets about theRoman Catholic Church. Among Rivera's claims: He credits Catholicism with founding the Islamic religion,[20]The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints,[21] as well as the Jehovah's Witnesses;[22] starting the Holocaust;[23][24][25] founding Communism, Nazism, and the Ku Klux Klan; starting the World Wars;[23] masterminding the 1917 Russian Revolution, the Great Depression and the assassinations of U.S. Presidents Lincoln and Kennedy.[23]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_T._Chick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Part 3 of War Games


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

dblack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I am sharing the Gospel of Jesus Christ with others using Jack Chick Tracts, DBlack.  As the Gospel of Christ offends you I'm going to suggest that you take a break and go find another thread.  I don't believe you have the right to derail my thread just because you find the Bible scriptures exposing false religions to be offensive.  I'm asking you politely to respect my thread and find one where you are able control yourself and obey USMB rules.  Thank you.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah, is Jack Chick divinely inspired when he writes his cartoons?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Part 3 of War Games


----------



## dblack (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I am sharing the Gospel of Jesus Christ with others using Jack Chick Tracts, DBlack.  As the Gospel of Christ offends you I'm going to suggest that you take a break and go find another thread.  *I don't believe you have the right to derail my thread just because you find the Bible scriptures exposing false religions to be offensive.*  I'm asking you politely to respect my thread and find one where you are able control yourself and obey USMB rules.  Thank you.



Your belief is demonstrably wrong. I have every right to call 'bullshit' on your hypocrisy and bigotry. Jack Chick tracts represent the very worst of Christianity. And I'll denounce them whenever I have the opportunity.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah, Jack Chick's cartoons aren't the Bible.  By his logic, we should not rely on them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah, is Jack Chick divinely inspired when he writes his cartoons?



I definitely believe that Jack Chick tracts are created and written by those who are led by the Spirit of God, Blackrook.  So long as some of you insist in believing a lie I could not expect you to recognize the power of the Holy Spirit in these tracts but I can tell you one evidence.  Everywhere Paul went it is said there were two things going on.  A revival and a riot.  Simultaneously no less....  Look at the responses from those who object to the Gospel being preached here!   I have said little else but Part One - Part two - some scriptures on being born again and look at the accusations of hate being thrown at me from others here!  It is clear that the Gospel is being preached on this thread because the resistance to the truth is quite apparent.  I find it very encouraging because I know the LORD is ministering to some people tonight.  There were over 300 readers tonight on this thread.  So what if a few are trying to kick up the dust?  Isn't that always what Satan attempts to do whenever he thinks he is being exposed? 

 Listen!

This is what happens when the true Gospel of Jesus Christ is being preached - when the Light of Scripture exposes the lies of false religions, cults and religious institutions that seek to control mens' lives rather than encouraging all men to be free and to be led by the Holy Spirit.  To be taught by the Holy Spirit.  See the difference?   You should.

  The truth is some folks do not want to come to Jesus Christ and live in the light of His Glorious presence and Word.    Some folks prefer sin, darkness although I do not believe they will prefer hell once they find themselves there. They do not want others to have any more liberty then they themselves are experiencing. ( which is nil ) Yet the truth is that no one has the right to prevent someone else from hearing the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  Which is why I continue to share the Gospel.  It is what Christians do.  When Jesus said, Go ye into all the world and preach the Gospel it was a command.  Not a suggestion.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah, Jack Chick's cartoons aren't the Bible.  By his logic, we should not rely on them.



Actually you are mistaken about that, Blackrook.  Jack Chick's tracts are based on bible scripture.  They print the facts on the teachings of Catholicism, Islam, Jehovah Witnesses, Freemasons, the Occult - it is all based on the teachings of that particular group and then exposes their lies by using the Written Word of God.  Look at the tracts I put up and you can see that for yourself.  I have not desire or intention to dispute this with you, mind you.  I am merely responding with the truth and pointing out to you that Jack Chick tracts most definitely have the impact they have because they are based on the Written Word of God and the Gospel Message.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Question back to you, Blackrook.  If heaven is real and hell is real and the Gospel of Jesus Christ is the truth and there are millions of souls at stake that could be lost for all eternity, how much time should a born again Christian spend praying for others and preaching the Gospel by whatever method possible?

  How much time?  An hour a week?  An hour a month? One day out of the week?   Or every waking moment of their life?  How do you think Jesus would answer that question?  What do you believe Jesus would expect from one of His laborers?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

dblack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I am sharing the Gospel of Jesus Christ with others using Jack Chick Tracts, DBlack.  As the Gospel of Christ offends you I'm going to suggest that you take a break and go find another thread.  *I don't believe you have the right to derail my thread just because you find the Bible scriptures exposing false religions to be offensive.*  I'm asking you politely to respect my thread and find one where you are able control yourself and obey USMB rules.  Thank you.
> ...



You've made your feelings about Jack Chick tracts abundantly clear on this thread, DBlack.  I disagree with you.  I believe they are an excellent tool to share the Gospel of Jesus Christ and warn others about false teachers, false religions, wolves in sheeps clothing, eternity without salvation, heaven and hell.  I will continue to use Jack Chick tracts until Jesus comes back, God willing.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Six comics present the testimony of anti-Catholic activist Alberto Rivera, who claimed that, as a Jesuit priest, he had become privy to many secrets about theRoman Catholic Church. Among Rivera's claims: He credits Catholicism with founding the Islamic religion,[20]The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints,[21] as well as the Jehovah's Witnesses;[22] starting the Holocaust;[23][24][25] founding Communism, Nazism, and the Ku Klux Klan; starting the World Wars;[23] masterminding the 1917 Russian Revolution, the Great Depression and the assassinations of U.S. Presidents Lincoln and Kennedy.[23]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_T._Chick


Jeremiah, what do you think of Jack Chick's theory that the Roman Catholic Church founded Islam, Communism, Nazism, and the Ku Klux Klan, all who, like you, hated Catholics.  Does that even make sense?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

dblack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I am sharing the Gospel of Jesus Christ with others using Jack Chick Tracts, DBlack.  As the Gospel of Christ offends you I'm going to suggest that you take a break and go find another thread.  *I don't believe you have the right to derail my thread just because you find the Bible scriptures exposing false religions to be offensive.*  I'm asking you politely to respect my thread and find one where you are able control yourself and obey USMB rules.  Thank you.
> ...




So I have a question for you, Dblack.  If you died in your sleep tonight would you be in heaven or hell?  Where would you be?  Do you know?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Six comics present the testimony of anti-Catholic activist Alberto Rivera, who claimed that, as a Jesuit priest, he had become privy to many secrets about theRoman Catholic Church. Among Rivera's claims: He credits Catholicism with founding the Islamic religion,[20]The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints,[21] as well as the Jehovah's Witnesses;[22] starting the Holocaust;[23][24][25] founding Communism, Nazism, and the Ku Klux Klan; starting the World Wars;[23] masterminding the 1917 Russian Revolution, the Great Depression and the assassinations of U.S. Presidents Lincoln and Kennedy.[23]
> ...



I have never said I hated Catholic people and I do not believe Jack Chick ever said he hated Catholic people.  I believe the teachings of the Roman Catholic Church are false but I have never said I hated the Catholic people.  I pray for the Catholic people that they will be able to see the truth, become born again Christians and escape the RCC.  I pray they find a bible believing church / fellowship where they can grow in their personal relationship to Jesus Christ.   That is my desire for all Catholic people.


----------



## dblack (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I would "be" in the minds and memories of all those I've touched: my sons, my family, my friends, associates, etc...


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Question back to you, Blackrook.  If heaven is real and hell is real and the Gospel of Jesus Christ is the truth and there are millions of souls at stake that could be lost for all eternity, how much time should a born again Christian spend praying for others and preaching the Gospel by whatever method possible?
> 
> How much time?  An hour a week?  An hour a month? One day out of the week?   Or every waking moment of their life?  How do you think Jesus would answer that question?  What do you believe Jesus would expect from one of His laborers?


I would say that you follow Jack Chick's advice, and use the Gospels to spread the Gospel, not a cartoon.

Cartoons written by a man are prone to errors, and Jack Chick's work is full of error, especially when he talks about Catholicism.

Jack Chick does not understand anything about the Catholic Church.  All he knows is he hates the Church, and wants to tear it down, and will stop at nothing to accomplish that end.

The Church has had many enemies, and survived them all, and it will survive Jack Chick, and it will survive you too.

But you put your own soul in peril when you spread lies and blasphemy.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Why don't you pray for yourself instead.  Or pray for world peace.  Or an end to hunger.  Don't pray that we Catholics abandon our church and come to yours.  That's a waste of a prayer.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

dblack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



While I agree with you that you would most certainly "be" in the minds and memories of those you have touched, Dblack, you would also "be" some where eternally!  That place would be either heaven or hell.  This isn't a multiple choice question.  It is one or the other.  You were created in the image of God, Dblack.  What is the image of God?  In Genesis 1:26 we read that God said, Let Us make man in Our image and in Our likeness.........   Our as in God the Father, Jesus the Word, the Holy Spirit - God's Spirit.  That is a trichotomy.  We were made in the image of God and we also are a trichotomy We are a spirit, we live in a body and we have a soul.  You are a spirit living in a flesh and blood "house" which is temporary, DBlack.  As a spirit you *must *live eternally in one of two places.  Heaven or hell.  How do I know this?  Because the Bible is very clear we have one life and one death and then the judgment.  Now with that said, angels do not die either.  Angels are also called spirits. Ministering spirits.  They live eternally.  Which is why Satan will eventually be bound up and cast into hell because he has to be put somewhere.  There is no destroying a spirit - it lives on, Dblack.  Now I will ask you once more and perhaps you do not wish to answer - that is your decision - but you must consider that you will live eternally somewhere.  You will be given a new glorified body if you choose heaven - which is available to you through the free gift of salvation in Jesus Christ - or you can be given an indestructible body in hell where the worm never dies and the fire is not quenched.  This is up to you but I would implore you to choose life and receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.

This life is but a vapor, Dblack.  What kind of time is this here?  80 years if we live out our lives with not much sickness?  maybe a few more?  Compared to eternity?   *Are you kidding me?  
*
I have read your posts here on USMB before.  You are a very intelligent person - sometimes intelligence can be a hindrance - but in your case I do not think so.... I think you are more likely to just plead on the mercy of Jesus and ask him to help you in your unbelief and He will.  I am praying for you tonight.  I am not in the least angry with you although you may think I am.  I am not.  I am concerned for your soul - I do realize that the Gospel can have a very powerful effect on the emotions and the flesh and it is not a surprise to me that this thread has effected you the way it has.  Still the need to settle this matter of where you are going to go after you leave this earth is real.  It is very important.  It is the most important thing you'll ever settle on.  With that in mind I pray you will give it more thought and consider the fact that God loves you very, very much while Satan utterly despises you because..............._You were created in God's image!  You remind him of his defeat and everything he will never have!  

God loves you.  That is the truth. Choose eternal life.  Choose Jesus Christ. _


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Have you read the bible through?  If so how can you expect world peace?  Or an end to hunger?  The bible predicts no such thing. This will not come until the return of Jesus Christ..  Do not tell me what to pray for, Blackrook.  You do not even know what you are saying.  Your involved in a church that has no salvation to offer you!  Would you stay on a sinking ship - the Titanic -  if you knew a lifeboat was at your disposal and there was plenty of room for everyone?   This is ten thousand times more important than a life perishing upon the sea considering eternity far surpasses your ability to even comprehend the length of it!  I am not telling you or any Catholic to come to my church - I am telling you to come to Jesus Christ and receive Salvation - which is a free gift!

You cannot earn salvation through the Roman Catholic Church!

You cannot earn it with hail Mary's and penance and confessionals and a rosary!  There is only one way to enter heaven and that is to believe on the Lord Jesus Christ, confess with your mouth and believe in your heart that he died upon the cross at Calvary for your sins and that God raised Him up on the third day and He is now seated at the right hand of the Father.  No man can come to the Father except through the Son. Read Romans 10: 9, 10.   You cannot stay in a place that teaches you to bow down to idols - statues - that teaches you to pray to Mary as if she were a deity!  She is not!  She was a mere mortal - a sinner like you and me!  Believe the bible and stop believing a lie, Blackrook.  The pope will not do your time in hell.  He will be doing his own time there and would most likely prefer not to see others join him because of his denial of Jesus Christ and the Bible.  Hell is the one place where misery does not enjoy company, Blackrook.

Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Do not be so foolish as to believe you can earn your way into heaven. It is not possible. If it were possible God would not have sent His Only begotten Son to hang on a cross at Calvary and shed his blood for your sins.  Wake up, please.  Buy a bible and read it until you are saved.  Your eternal life depends upon you believing God not man!  Read the Bible and believe it!


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jer, just curious- I am glad you are back, seriously- but didn't you say your husband didn't want you to post on here? Just curious....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 2, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Time to quote Bishop Fulton Sheen:
> 
> There are not a hundred people in America who hate the Catholic Church. There are millions of people who hate what they wrongly believe to be the Catholic Church — which is, of course, quite a different thing.
> 
> ...


Promoting ignorance and hate is typical of many theists, the OP in particular. The arrogance of many in one Christian sect to attack fellow Christians in another sect has been the cause of great suffering for centuries; religion is indeed the bane of humankind.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 2, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Promoting ignorance and hate is typical of many theists, the OP in particular. The arrogance of many in one Christian sect to attack fellow Christians in another sect has been the cause of great suffering for centuries; religion is indeed the bane of humankind.


^ that


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Question back to you, Blackrook.  If heaven is real and hell is real and the Gospel of Jesus Christ is the truth and there are millions of souls at stake that could be lost for all eternity, how much time should a born again Christian spend praying for others and preaching the Gospel by whatever method possible?
> ...



You'd first  have to point out which tract was in error and what scriptures are false, Blackrook.  All of the tracts are based on the King James Bible Scriptures and expose the false teachings of the Roman Catholic Church - the truth is the Roman Church is the one teaching lies and yes, it is blasphemy - which is why Jack Chick has done the right thing in exposing it for what it is.  False teachings that are leading many to hell.  Thanks for you concern for my soul but I am a born again Christian preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  My soul is not in peril.  Yours is.  Because you insist on calling evil good ( RCC) and good ( Jack Chick tracts ) evil.  You need to repent, Blackrook.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Promoting ignorance and hate is typical of many theists, the OP in particular. The arrogance of many in one Christian sect to attack fellow Christians in another sect has been the cause of great suffering for centuries; religion is indeed the bane of humankind.
> ...


The Roman Church is not a Christian church.  Jack Chick tracts do not promote hatred or ignorance.  They expose it by using scripture from the bible vs the teachings of false doctrine and use interesting story lines depicted by cartoon drawings.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 2, 2014)

Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I do need to repent, but that is between me and my priest, and is none of your business.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Jer, just curious- I am glad you are back, seriously- but didn't you say your husband didn't want you to post on here? Just curious....



Thank you.  Yes, when I was typing out the thread 1st, 2nd and 3rd John - my husband said he felt my time was up here.  I told him I had thought the same thing earlier but then felt led to come back here so that was when I put up 1st John, 2nd John 3rd John thread.  Someone had written something about my being a woman and not preaching and he had read the thread where someone stated I could lose my head for preaching the gospel, or get my head bashed in - I cannot recall how it was stated.  Anyhow he said let this be your last thread - finish it and then leave.  So I did.  My question was should I share the Gospel as a woman and the LORD confirmed to me later - yes - I'm called to this ministry. Anyway, back to my husband  - I left when he told me to.   I never mentioned another word about the board to him nor did I write again and some time later he came in and said, you know what?  I think the LORD wants you to go back to that board and write.  It's your calling to minister to others and I think you should go back.  I said I thought so too.  Because you see, Ninja, I do not have any worries about someone murdering me over the Gospel.  I think my husband was right in that it was a veiled death threat and it was meant to intimidate me but it actually made me feel even deeper compassion for the person who threatened me because I knew the LORD had me covered although I wasn't too sure about the fellow!  Seriously, I have prayed for that person - that God would have mercy upon him.   I truly wish I had 10,000 lives to lay down for Jesus Christ after all he has done for me.  I have no fear about preaching the Gospel anywhere or to anyone.  I do not fear dying.   The more evil the opposition the greater a compliment it is to me.  I believe it was William Gurnall who said if you are going to have opposition the worse they are the better it is for you.  I most definitely agree with that line of thought.  It is a great blessing to have adversity and be able to overcome it by the Blood of the Lamb and the Word of my testimony.  Thanks for asking!  Yes, I am back and I am not leaving.  God put me here and I'm staying.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.



I do not tolerate false doctrines.  I expose them.  The Word of God calls the followers of Jesus Christ to defend the faith and that is exactly what I intend to do, Blackrook.  You are talking about going along to get along.  That is a dangerous road to go down. Jesus said if you are his, the world will hate you.  You need to get comfortable with the idea of people hating you.  You need to forget about yourself and focus on Jesus Christ who is LORD.  You need to concern yourself with pleasing God - not man.  You should not fear man - you should fear God who has the power to cast you into hell.  That is the only one you should fear.  Fear of man is a snare of the devil.  Shake it off and start reading the bible until you find your faith in Jesus Christ.  The fear of the LORD is the beginning of Wisdom.  Fear the LORD and do not be ensnared with the fear of man - what they think about you - public opinion is highly overrated.   Forget public opinion.  They are here today and gone tomorrow.   The only opinion that matters is Jesus Christs'.  Make sure you are pleasing to Him and quit worrying about what other people think.  It's mind over matter. If you don't mind?  It won't matter.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



You are not the exception.  All have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God and there has never been any human on earth who did not need to repent of their sins.  It is between you and Jesus Christ.  Not you and your priest.  Your priest can do nothing for you as he is not a stand in for Jesus Christ.  Jesus Christ does not need any mediator. Nor does he need a "Vicar"...  Jesus Christ *is *our mediator - intercessor - He is all we need.   You do not need a priest to confess your sins.  You confess your sins directly to Jesus Christ, Blackrook.  The LORD wants a relationship with you and he doesn't need a priest or a pope or a statue named Mary - Queen of Heaven -  as a go between.  He wants direct contact with you. A one on one relationship *with you.* How wonderful is that?   Read Romans 10:9,10 and be reconciled to God through Jesus Christ today.  Today is the day of Salvation.  Today.  You must be born again to enter the Kingdom of heaven.  You must.  Read John 3:16.  Follow Christ.  Not men, Blackrook.  Follow Christ and obey His Word and receive eternal life.  Salvation is a gift of God and cannot be earned lest any man would boast.  That is why it is called, *THE GOOD NEWS!*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook, listen to this song and note that the young woman singing this song is singing from a place of relationship - true worship - she knows the LORD and He knows her - this is the relationship God desires for all to have with Him through Jesus Christ.   No man ( or woman ) can come to the Father except through the Son.  Notice the scriptures do not say - through Mary - through one of the hundreds of saints, through a pope, a priest, through Mohammad, through Joseph Smith, through Benjamin Creme, Buddha or Jim Jones - Mary Baker Edy or anyone else but through Jesus Christ the Son of God only.   No man can come to the Father except through the Son.  Jesus Christ is LORD.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jer, just curious- I am glad you are back, seriously- but didn't you say your husband didn't want you to post on here? Just curious....
> ...



AMEN. There are a lot of good female Gospel Preachers out there...


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



I have read some of your posts Blackrook, and respect you. But you do not NEED a Priest to forgive your sins, just Jesus.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Meriweather said:
> 
> 
> > Time to quote Bishop Fulton Sheen:
> ...



no one is attacking anyone, only false teachings....


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.



a true Jesus follower doesn't tolerate other religions; Jesus did not either. We are to share the good news and be Berean's of the Word.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.



only ONE way to God- through Jesus.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.
> ...



I'd rather please God than man.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

dblack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I am sharing the Gospel of Jesus Christ with others using Jack Chick Tracts, DBlack.  As the Gospel of Christ offends you I'm going to suggest that you take a break and go find another thread.  *I don't believe you have the right to derail my thread just because you find the Bible scriptures exposing false religions to be offensive.*  I'm asking you politely to respect my thread and find one where you are able control yourself and obey USMB rules.  Thank you.
> ...


They don't represent Christianity.

They are the divisive work of Satan, seeking to turn Christians against Christian.

Ye Olde Deluder Satan has struck again.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.
> ...


But, there in not only one Christian denomination that is the only way to Jesus.

Catholic bashing Klan Krap is what I call these JackCraps.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



I agree there are Believers in different denominations RR BUT denominations or churches or sacraments do not save you- only a personal relationship with Jesus does.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.



you do not NEED all that extra man made yokes to save you though. The Gospel is simple. You do not need the RCC Catechism either.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


I agree 100%.

I was in a church that kept urging me to be publically baptized.

Now,  was Christened into the Catholic Church at birth, but not raised Catholic.

That baptism was good enough for my Grandmother, it is good enough for God.

Besides that, they used cold water and full immersion; I don't need a heart attack to be saved!!!

I am just an old, country boy, King James Version.

I need never enter a church to enter Heaven, and many who go to Church three and four times a week will never enter.

It is all in the Call.

Jesus called me, I did not call Him.

But once I got the Call, I was never the same man.

And He did not call me to bash my fellow brothers and sisters in Christ.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.


Of course it is possible to have both.

It is wonderful that you have this institution behind you.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 2, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion.  But that's all it is, your opinion.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.
> ...


Agreed.

I don't need the pomp and circumstance and ritual, but certainly don't worry about the souls of those that do.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.
> ...



For those that have heard the Word, yes.

A person who never heard the Word, but, lived a good life, will not be doomed.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Our nation has many faiths and many denominations.  In order to maintain the fabric of the society that holds us together, we have to tolerate the religious beliefs of others.  It tears at that fabric to announce that people who don't belong to your particular denomination are going to hell.  It stirs up memories of religious wars and persecutions that are best left in the Middle Ages where they belong.


^that as well


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 3, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> no one is attacking anyone, only false teachings....



I would certainly be on board with exposing the ignorance and false teachings of Jack Chick and those who promote them, but it appears most here are already aware of this.  I don't see any interest from those who cling fast to the lies
to learn the truth.  This mystifies me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > no one is attacking anyone, only false teachings....
> ...



What mystifies me is how you can claim you are on board with exposing false teachings and ignorance and vilify Jack Chick as if he were a part of it rather than one who is preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ and exposing false teachers such as the Vatican / Roman Church, Meriweather.   It is a sad fact that some would prefer to cling to a lie rather than to repent of believing a false teaching church and seeking the Lord Jesus Christ through the Written Word of God called the Bible.  Some people will insist on believing teachings that have absolutely no foundation in the bible while supporting teachings that deny Jesus Christ and the Written Word of God.  This is very dangerous because Jesus warns those who do it will be shut out of heaven for all eternity.  Is denying the word of God worth going to hell for?  Is clinging to the lie of the Roman Church and calling evil good worth going to hell for?  I think not. Stop fearing man.   Instead of fearing man which is a snare of the devil you should fear the LORD, Meriweather.  Here are some scriptures to think upon and consider:

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge, but fools despise wisdom and instruction.
Proverbs 1:7

The fear of the Lord is to hate evil, pride and arrogance and the evil way and the perverse mouth I hate.
Proverbs 8:13

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom, and the knowledge of the Holy one is understanding.
Proverbs 9:10

The fear of the Lord prolongs days, but the years of the wicked will be shortened.
Proverbs 10:27

The fear of the Lord is a fountain of life, to avoid the snares of death.
Proverbs 14:27

The fear of the Lord is the instruction of wisdom, and before honor is humility.
Proverbs 15:33

In mercy and truth atonement is provided for iniquity, and by the fear of the Lord one departs from evil.
Proverbs 16:6

The fear of the Lord leads to life, and he who has it will abide in satisfaction, he will not be visited with evil.
Proverbs 19:23

By humility and the fear of the Lord are riches and honor and life.
Proverbs 22:4

And finally the Word of the LORD from Isaiah:

There shall come forth a Rod from the stem of Jesse, and a Branch shall grow out of his roots.  The spirit of the Lord shall rest upon Him, the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and of the fear of the Lord.  His delight is in the fear of the Lord, and He shall not judge by the sight of His eyes, nor decide by the hearing of His ears, but with righteousness He shall judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the earth:  He shall strike the earth with the rod of His mouth, and with the breath of His lips He shall slay the wicked.  Righteousness shall be the belt of his loins, and faithfulness the belt of his waist.
Isaiah 11:1-5


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Wro


Blackrook said:


> I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.


n


Roadrunner said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Wrong.  You must be born again to enter the kingdom of heaven.  The Word of God says so.  Without being born again, one cannot enter the kingdom of heaven, Roadrunner.  You must be born again.  Do not deny the Word of God and mislead others with false teachings or you will be held accountable for it on judgment day.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.
> ...



Not it isn't.  Stop misleading others by denying the Word of God or you will be held accountable for it on Judgment Day. 

  It is written: 

1 Corinthians 10 21 You cannot drink the cup of the Lord and the cup of demons too you cannot have a part in both the Lord s table and the table of demons.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> I have a personal relationship with God *AND* I have the Catholic Church.  It is possible to have both, and they don't detract from each other.



No, you don't and no, it isn't possible to have both.  If you were a born again Christian, you would recognize Jack Chick as a brother in the LORD.  It is clear that you don't. You must be born again to enter the kingdom of heaven.  Jesus said you must be born again.   Now this is what the Word of God says to those who would come to Christ and still stay in the Roman Catholic Church, Blackrook.  It is written:

1 Corinthians 10 21 You cannot drink the cup of the Lord and the cup of demons too you cannot have a part in both the Lord s table and the table of demons.

Context
Flee from Idolatry
…20No, but I say that the things which the Gentiles sacrifice, they sacrifice to demons and not to God; and I do not want you to become sharers in demons.21You cannot drink the cup of the Lord and the cup of demons; you cannot partake of the table of the Lord and the table of demons.22Or do we provoke the Lord to jealousy? We are not stronger than He, are we?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Wro
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> ...


You define who is Born Again?

It is written somewhere that those who have never heard the Word, but lived good lives, are saved.

Are you trying to say nobody was saved before Jesus was resurrected?

I find you to be a very hateful person after at first thinking maybe you were on to something.

Save your breath, your are just another Moonie type to me, a whacko.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> What mystifies me is how you can claim you are on board with exposing false teachings and ignorance and vilify Jack Chick as if he were a part of it rather than one who is preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ and exposing false teachers such as the Vatican / Roman Church, Meriweather.   It is a sad fact that some would prefer to cling to a lie rather than to repent of believing a false teaching church and seeking the Lord Jesus Christ through the Written Word of God called the Bible.  Some people will insist on believing teachings that have absolutely no foundation in the bible while supporting teachings that deny Jesus Christ and the Written Word of God.  This is very dangerous because Jesus warns those who do it will be shut out of heaven for all eternity.  Is denying the word of God worth going to hell for?  Is clinging to the lie of the Roman Church and calling evil good worth going to hell for?  I think not. Stop fearing man.   Instead of fearing man which is a snare of the devil you should fear the LORD, Meriweather.  Here are some scriptures to think upon and consider:
> 
> The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge, but fools despise wisdom and instruction.
> Proverbs 1:7
> ...



Jack Chick, at best, expresses total ignorance of the Catholic/early Christian faith.   At worst he deliberately spreads what he knows to be falsehoods.  It seems to me that if you were interested in an honest presentation of truth, at the very least you would have, instead of burying us in garbage, selected a single Jack Chick track, saying, "This is how Jack Chick presents the Catholic faith.  Catholics, how do you respond?"  It would be even nicer if you listened to us. 

Catholics can trace their beliefs and their adherence to early Christian interpretation of scripture back two thousand years to its beginning.  You can trace your re-interpretation of scripture back five hundred years to the Reformation.  If you believe this reinterpretation five hundred years ago was the work of the Holy Spirit, beautiful.  Catholics happen to believe early Christians were equally as filled with the Holy Spirit as the German and Englishmen were five hundred years ago.  You might find it interesting and instructive to compare what early Christians taught and believed as to that which men five hundred years ago began teaching.  As for what Jack Chick presents two thousand years later...quite frankly it belongs in the trash.  It is an embarrassment to him and to those who distribute it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Chick is onto the lies being taught by the Roman Catholic Church and how far removed their teachings are from the teachings of Jesus Christ, Meriweather.  For the sake of others I will post some more Jack Chick tracts on the subject.  Let us begin with the story of Helen.  Here is the next Jack Chick tract:  Are Roman Catholics Christians 
By all means - let everyone get their bibles out and look up each scripture in the bible - line upon line and study the scriptures along with Jack Chick in this teaching of what the bible teaches versus what the Roman Catholic Church teaches.   There is a reason the Roman Catholic Church is against the Holy Bible being taken "literally"...  because if people take it literally they will flee the Roman Catholic Church forever!

So we begin here in part one:  Are Roman Catholics Christians


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Continuing in Part One - Are Roman Catholics Christians


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of Are Roman Catholics Christians


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

So if Jesus Christ says Come out of her, my people, that ye be not partakers of her sins and her plagues ( Revelation 18:4 ) then what Christian who has repented of their sins and become born again in Christ would dare return to the Roman Catholic Church?  Answer?  They wouldn't!  I will add some testimonies (from youtube)  from former Nuns and Priests of the Roman Catholic Church who became born again Christians and left the Roman Church after they read the bible and the LORD revealed to them that the Roman Church teachings were an abomination to Him and that the Roman Catholic Church was an enemy of the Cross!  Let's continue now with Part two of Are Roman Catholics Christians


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Let's examine this last one - LET'S SEE WHAT THE BIBLE SAYS ABOUT A MAN WHO CALLS HIMSELF GOD: 

Let no man deceive you by any means:  for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition, who opposed and exalted himself above all that is called God, or that is worshiped, so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God.  II Thessalonians 2:3,4

Do you see the danger of not adhering to the Bible for the truth - rather than men?  We must study the Word of God and obey the Word of God so that we are not deceived in these end times.  Jesus warned in Matthew 24 five times Do not be deceived!  Do not be deceived!  Do not be deceived!  Why?  Because the LORD knew in the end days many would be deceived! How many people are still a member of the Roman Catholic Church today?   Over a billion?  That is a huge deception people!  How did it happen?  They were told they could not read the bible!  There was a time there were forbidden from reading the bible! 

 Today they are permitted to read it but told not to take it literally!  Why?  Because the Vatican desires to be the universal church in full control of all who desire to follow Christ!  It is utterly satanic.  One cannot be a part of the Roman Catholic Church and follow Christ according to the Bible so what should people do?   There is only one thing to do!  Obey the bible!  Not mere mortal men who are fallible!  The Word of God is infallible!  The pope is fallible, his words are false, he is not to be believed.  If you are in the Roman Church you need to get out of there now!  It is a false church and there is no salvation in the Roman Catholic Church.  Get out of there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Returning to Part 2 of Are Roman Catholics Christians


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jack Chick is onto the lies being taught by the Roman Catholic Church and how far removed their teachings are from the teachings of Jesus Christ, Meriweather.  For the sake of others I will post some more Jack Chick tracts on the subject.  Let us begin with the story of Helen.  Here is the next Jack Chick tract:  Are Roman Catholics Christians
> By all means - let everyone get their bibles out and look up each scripture in the bible - line upon line and study the scriptures along with Jack Chick in this teaching of what the bible teaches versus what the Roman Catholic Church teaches.   There is a reason the Roman Catholic Church is against the Holy Bible being taken "literally"...  because if people take it literally they will flee the Roman Catholic Church forever!



As I said, I will not be buried in garbage.  If you wish to address one point at a time, I am willing to respond.  If you are interested, tell me in your own words what you object to about Baptism in the Catholic Church, and how you feel it differs from Baptism in another Christian Church.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Concluding the message with part three of Are Roman Catholics Christians


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Meriweather, you have yet to refute a single scripture Jack Chick has used in exposing the satanic teachings of the Roman Catholic Church and the methods they have used to deceive the people.  The false teachings on Baptism are just the tip of the iceberg.  There is only one thing to do and that is to get out of the Roman Catholic Church - repent and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Then as the Bible commands - be baptized with water and be baptized in the Holy Spirit.  How can an infant repent of their sins and receive Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior?  They cannot.  It is written:

Acts 2 38 Peter replied Repent and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins. And you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit.

Furthermore, babies do not go to Limbo when they die, Meriweather.  The burden of proof is on *you.  Not me.   *I am quoting the Word of God - it is written, it is written, it is written.  You are speaking of doctrines of devils, ideas of men taught to bind the people in demonic strongholds and keep them from their salvation in Christ.  It has all be a very clever deception of the enemy but it is being exposed now - to God be the Glory.  Tell me, Meriweather.  Where is the Chapter and verse for Limbo.  Quote it to the readers here and tell us where we may find such teachings in the bible.  Tell us where Limbo is and where the word Limbo came from?  It is not in the bible.  Give us Chapter and Verse in the bible for Pergatory.  You cannot because there is no such place. It is not mentioned in the bible even once.  Give us the Chapter and Verse for a Pope being the spokesman for God.  You cannot.  It is not a teaching from the bible.  Tell us where the forbidding to marry is in the bible?  Peter had a wife!  Jesus Christ healed his mother in law!  Why does the Roman Catholic Church teach the forbidding to marry?  To eat meat on Fridays?  None of it is in the bible.   In fact, none of what the Roman Church teaches about Salvation is in the Bible either because the Roman Catholic Church is not a Christian religion.  So if any man, woman or child desires to follow Christ they should buy a bible and read the New Testament and receive Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior according to Romans 10:9,10 and follow Christ.  Not man and most definitely *not anyone *affiliated with the Roman Catholic Church.  Understand?    If you loved Jesus Christ you would love His Servants - such as Jack Chick.  Your problem is not with me or Jack Chick - your problem is with Jesus Christ and I pray you repent and decide to follow Jesus Christ rather than the Doctrines of Devils.  You cannot drink from the cup of the LORD and the cup of Demons, Meriweather.  You'll have to make up your mind who you are going to serve.  Jesus Christ or Satan.  It cannot be both.

For the readers:  Babies that die do not go to Limbo.  They go to heaven.  Read the bible and take it literally.  Receive the Lord Jesus Christ as your Savior according to Romans 10:9,10.  Jesus is your interecessor.  Not Mary.  Not a priest.  Not a Pope.  Not a religion.  Jesus Christ is the only One you need to enter the Kingdom of heaven.  Amen?  Amen!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Here are the testimonies of former Catholics who are now born again Christians and followers of Jesus Christ!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

There are many Catholic priests, nuns and members of the Roman Catholic Church who are leaving but there are still many, many Catholic people to reach with the Gospel of Jesus Christ and all Christians should be willing to share the truth of Jesus Christ with them or else how will they know?   We must pray for the Catholic people and reach them for Jesus Christ.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

The next Jack Chick tract is called:  The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of :  The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

So Satan created his "own church" - he created it to be powerful and called "holy"..............*But!  It would preach another gospel, a false gospel, from a phony bible ( Catholic bible called the way is not the Authorized King James Bible ) and teach about a false Jesus!
*
We must remember the warning from Jesus Christ, people!  Jesus warned in Matthew 24 five times, Do not be deceived!  Do not be deceived!  Do not be deceived!  We need to realize that Jesus Christ knew the level of deception that would be waged against us in the last days and we are most certainly witnessing it today!  We'll continue now with the teaching from Jack Chick tract entitled, :The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Let's look at that one again.............  new rituals, new laws, that were not of God, weird new words like popes, nuns, masses, and indulgences, *not found in scriptures, Bibles were outlawed and the true believers were on the hit list.  Did you know that the Roman Church had the tongues of born again believers nailed to the roofs of their mouths so that they could not preach the Gospel of Jesus Christ?  Yes, that is part of the history of this diabolical false church.  Putting Christians to death, burning them at the stake and mass murdering the Jewish people too - this is the history of the Roman Catholic Church, people.  So let's look at this one again and we will continue reading from here. The Awful Truth 

















*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

To understand more about how the Roman Catholic Church is behind Islam, Communism and Nazism see the Alberto Series by ex- Jesuit Alberto Rivera which is also published by Chick Publications.  I believe the LORD did a wonderful work in having a former Jesuit priest be the one to expose the connection - who better than someone who had the information first hand?  Amen?  Amen!  I thank God Jack Chick Publications was willing to assist Alberto Rivera the ex-Jesuit in getting this truth out to the people!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Returning back to The Awful Truth now...........The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Is everyone aware that this current pope was a Jesuit?  You are now!   Stay tuned for part three of The Awful Truth!
The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Are you ready to receive Jess Christ as your Lord and Savior now and flee the wrath to come?  Please read this carefully and pray this prayer out loud.  Read Romans 10:9,10 and realize that if you believe in your heart that Jesus Christ is Lord and that He died on the cross for your sins - paying the penalty for your sins - and that God rose him from the grave on the third day - you shall be saved.  Your name shall be written in the Lamb's book of Life.   Your salvation is a free gift from God - it cannot be earned.  You cannot earn it. It is not possible to earn it!  You cannot earn your salvation by being the member of a church!  You cannot earn your salvation by good works!  You cannot earn your salvation!   It is a free gift.  Whoseover calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. Whosoever means whosoever!  God will forgive all of your sins if you will repent and leave your sins behind and come to Jesus Christ.  You must be born again. Please read this and pray the prayer:





The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Please be diligent to study your bibles and believe in your heart the Word of God!  Memorize scripture and keep your mind stayed upon the LORD!  He will keep those of you who do - in perfect peace!  It is in the Word that God that He will do this so take Him at His Word!  If you know the Word of God and obey it the Lord will keep you from being deceived!  Stay with the Written Word of God!  The Bible!  Obey the LORD!  Obedience is better than sacrifice!  Let's obey the Word of God!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

One last word to Christians reading today - there is one important thing that needs mentioning - when any Christian ministers online they should be praying and fasting more than they are ministering and putting up the Word of God.  Without the prayer and fasting they are not going to have the same results in winning souls for the kingdom of heaven.  Without living holy unto the LORD, staying out of sin, much prayer and fasting the rest is a futile effort at best.  That is the truth.  Satan does not let go of those he has taken into captivity easily.  It is a battle and the spoils go to the Victor.  Jesus Christ is the Victor.  Let us always remember that the battle is the LORD's and we are merely unprofitable servants obeying our Lord.  His Word will not return back unto Him void.  It will go forth to perform the work it was sent to do here.  In Jesus Name.  Amen.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah, do you realize how insane all this is?  Jack Chick is blaming the Catholic Church for everything bad that's ever happened, including Communism.  Do you know how many Catholics were murdered by the Communists?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you know how many Catholics were murdered by their own church during the Inquisitions, Blackrook?   Yes, it is insanity.  The entire doctrine of the Roman Catholic Church is insanity including their Doctrine of Lea which is still intact today and calls for the execution of anyone who defies their teachings - in essence. ( wonder when they will start enforcing that one again?) Very despicable and it is time the people came to the right decision - which is to leave the Church of Rome and not look back.  EVER.   To be clear, Blackrook, it was an ex-Jesuit priest who outed the Roman Church and revealed that information originally.  Not Jack Chick.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jack Chick is onto the lies being taught by the Roman Catholic Church and how far removed their teachings are from the teachings of Jesus Christ, Meriweather.  For the sake of others I will post some more Jack Chick tracts on the subject.  Let us begin with the story of Helen.  Here is the next Jack Chick tract:  Are Roman Catholics Christians
> By all means - let everyone get their bibles out and look up each scripture in the bible - line upon line and study the scriptures along with Jack Chick in this teaching of what the bible teaches versus what the Roman Catholic Church teaches.   There is a reason the Roman Catholic Church is against the Holy Bible being taken "literally"...  because if people take it literally they will flee the Roman Catholic Church forever!
> 
> So we begin here in part one:  Are Roman Catholics Christians



I believe that you, Blackrook, should examine the posts here entitled, Are Roman Catholics Christian?  And also the posts entitled, The Awful Truth, and come to a decision.  Do you want to be a Catholic or a Christian?  You cannot be both.  Do you want to go to hell or heaven?  You cannot have both.   Do you want eternal damnation or eternal life with Jesus Christ in heaven?  What do you want?  Make your decision and follow up on it by living the life of a Christian because truly there is only one way to heaven and that is through Jesus Christ.  Jesus is the Way, the Truth and the Life and no man can come to the Father except through Him.  It is written.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

This next tract is called:  Last Rites


----------



## guno (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...




shouldn't that determination be made by your god and not you


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of :Last Rites


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Let us look up that scripture in Ephesians 2: 8,9 and see if that is accurate!  We need to make sure that is what the Bible says and that Jack Chick is accurately depicting the Word of God!   What does Ephesians 2: 8, 9 say?

It is written:

Ephesians 2 8 Parallel For by grace are ye saved through faith and that not of yourselves it is the gift of God 

and in verse 9 of chapter 2 in Ephesians we read this!!!

EPHESIANS 2 9 Not of works lest any man should boast.

So Jack Chick is accurately quoting Scripture from the bible in his tracts.  Good!  Let us continue now!  Back to the Jack Chick tract :  .........Last Rites


----------



## guno (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This next tract is called:  Last Rites






 

 





 



 

 



 
more to come


----------



## guno (Dec 3, 2014)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This next tract is called:  Last Rites
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

The Bereans were commended for fact checking Paul by searching the scriptures for themselves.  I am going to fact check Jack Chicks quoting of scripture here and make sure it is accurate for myself!  Hang on, folks!!!

The bible says:

Hebrews 10 12 Parallel But this man after he had offered one sacrifice for sins for ever sat down on the right hand of God 

and the bible says:

1 John 1 7 KJV But if we walk in the light as he is in the light we have fellowship one with another and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

So yes!  Jack Chick is accurately quoting the bible!  But wait!  Who is the Catholic quoting and how could he be so deceived?

The Catholic man is quoting what he was taught by the Roman Catholic Church!  Whaaaaaaa??  It does not line up with the Bible at all!  In fact?  It is a bold faced lie!  This poor Catholic man was taught a lie!  Too bad he was not like the Bereans who checked the scriptures to make sure that what Paul taught them was the Holy Scriptures and not a lie from the pits of hell!  Satan is a liar and a deceiver, we must know the Word of God  for ourselves- what the Bible says in order not to be deceived!  Amen?  Amen!  Let us return now to the Jack Chick tract Last Rites:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

What?  Did you just read what I just read?!   Does Mark 2:7 really say this?  I am going to fact check this one!  There is only one place to look!  The Authorized King James Holy Bible!    Hold on!!  I'll be back, God willing!

This is what the bible says!

It is written:

Mark 2 7 Why does this fellow talk like that He s blaspheming Who can forgive sins but God alone 

Yes!  Jack Chick is quoting the bible accurately!  Let us continue to the next segment of the Jack Chick tract, Last Rites!





Wow. What a coincidence!  That is exactly what the Lord sent me here to do!  And this is exactly what people are accusing this Jack Chick literature of being!  Hate literature!  But these are God's Words!  So how can it be hate literature?


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah, what if YOU'RE wrong.  Won't you look silly sitting in hell after telling everyone else they are going there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of Last Rites continues now......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Concluding the message with part three of Last Rites now:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is one more to drive the point home.  This tract is called: Mary s Kid s


----------



## dblack (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This tract is about role playing games such as Dungeons and Dragons, any role playing game is of the occult and should be avoided.  Many young people have committed suicide after having become involved in role playing games.  One of Satan's tricks is getting people involved in role playing games.  Many colleges use the game Dungeons and Dragons as part of the curriculum in their psychology courses ( very dangerous - have nothing to do with it ) They justify their doing this by claiming the students benefit from the role playing.  What people do not understand is that these "monsters" are actually "demons" - the deities they serve are actually demons.  When they think they are "visualizing in their minds" what they are actually doing is opening themselves up to the spirit realm - spirit world - demons - demonic possession / oppression - The bible tells us to cast down every imagination that exalts itself against the knowledge of Jesus Christ - see 2 Corinthians 10:5 because we are not wrestling against flesh and blood - our weapons are spiritual and have divine power to demolish strongholds.  Those who involve themselves in role playing games of violence, murder, demonic games - are opening themselves up to strongholds that can not only destroy their lives but the lives of other people as well.  It is extremely dangerous.  Christians who have involved themselves in role playing games have found themselves no longer able to believe in Jesus Christ and doubting their faith.  What is the answer?  Prayer and fasting - repent of being involved in such games and ask the LORD to lead you to a Holy Spirit filled minister who can pray deliverance over you and help you become free of the demons that have taken hold of your mind.
> I remember reading the story about a 16 yr old boy who had become a Christian.  He was living in a home for troubled teens.  He admitted to having been an 80th degree cleric in a role playing game but denied knowing about demons.  The minister assisting him realized he was not being honest as he had a great fear about "breaking the rules" of the game.  Later he admitted he had a friend who had broken the rules of the game and a short time later the boy committed suicide.  When asked if he thought his "deity" had been involved with his friend's suicide his only answer was "perhaps"...  The good news is Jesus Christ can set you free from such "deities", demons, and He whom the Son sets free?  Is free indeed!  Look at this one!
> 
> Dark Dungeons
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of Mary's Kids continues:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

To be clear on the claim above that Mary is the spouse of God - She is not. Jesus is God and God does not have a "wife"!  Jesus was before Mary was.  Jesus is found in Genesis 1:26 when God said, Let us make man in our image and in our likeness.  Mary was not yet even born.  Mary was a vessel chosen to deliver Jesus Christ into the world.  Nothing more.  The Roman Church once again has twisted the truth of who Jesus Christ is - into a lie....  we can continue now with part two of Mary's kids.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part three of Mary's kids:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally we see the truth here - that Mary was a vessel to bring forth the Son of God.  Nothing more.  She had no other special purpose.  She is not the wife of Jesus Christ (who is God) she does not tell God what to do.  She was a human being born into the sin of Adam just as every other human from the beginning of time was born into sin after the fall of Adam and Eve.   Let us continue to part 3 the conclusion now........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Praise God!  In this story, Grandma gets saved!  How about you?  Today is the day of salvation!  Repent and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ for your Salvation today!  God loves you!  God does not want you to be deceived any longer!  Jesus came to set the captives free!  Do not believe the lies of the Roman Church any longer but call upon the name of the LORD and be saved!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

If you have invited Jesus Christ into your heart to become your Lord and Savior then this is your song!  Sing it to Jesus today and rejoice that the LORD has written your name in the Lamb's book of Life!  Welcome to the Family of God, Beloved!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

It is written:

John 3 16 For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

John 3 7 You should not be surprised at my saying You must be born again.


Romans 10 9 If you declare with your mouth Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead you will be saved.


Romans 10 13 for Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved. 



Luke 10 20 However do not rejoice that the spirits submit to you but rejoice that your names are written in heaven. 

Revelation 20 15 Anyone whose name was not found written in the book of life was thrown into the lake of fire.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

And again it is written:

1 Corinthians 6 9 Or do you not know that wrongdoers will not inherit the kingdom of God Do not be deceived Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor men who have sex with men


1 John 3 15 Anyone who hates a brother or sister is a murderer and you know that no murderer has eternal life residing in him.

Revelation 21 8 But the cowardly the unbelieving the vile the murderers the sexually immoral those who practice magic arts the idolaters and all liars--they will be consigned to the fiery lake of burning sulfur. This is the second death. 

Revelation 22 15 Outside are the dogs those who practice magic arts the sexually immoral the murderers the idolaters and everyone who loves and practices falsehood.


Galatians 5 19 Parallel Now the works of the flesh are manifest which are these Adultery fornication uncleanness lasciviousness


----------



## Newby (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



But you've not mentioned any specifics about what teachings of the RC church that are false?  Which teachings are you referring too?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

Newby said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

And again it is written:


Galatians 5 24 Those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> And again it is written:
> 
> 
> Galatians 5 24 Those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.


Paul gave up sex, but most Christians don't do that.  This is a calling for some, not all.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

This next tract is called:

A Love Story

What a wonderful message it is!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of A Love Story


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part three of A Love Story :


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

continuing with Part three of A Love Story :


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

A Love Story


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Are you saved?  Do you know where you'd spend eternity were you to die in your sleep tonight?  You can have a blessed assurance about your eternal security by receiving Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.




A Love Story


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

This next one is called Why Should I


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of Why Should I :


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

This sounds wonderful!  Is it true?  Let's fact check the scriptures Jack Chick has put on this message and find out, shall we?   In this message we see the following scriptures used:  

John 1:3
Colossians 1:16
John 14:23
Romans 5:12
Galatians 3:26
John 8:43- 45
Ezekiel 18:4 
John 1:14
1 Timothy 3:16
John 1: 10-11
2 Corinthians 5:21
Hebrews 4:15
Acts 20:28
Matthew 26:53-54
Revelation 1:5 
Luke 24: 5, 6 

So let's look each one up and confirm that is what the scripture says and in that way we will confirm that Jack Chick is preaching the true Gospel of Jesus Christ in this particular tract!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This sounds wonderful!  Is it true?  Let's fact check the scriptures Jack Chick has put on this message and find out, shall we?   In this message we see the following scriptures used:
> 
> John 1:3
> Colossians 1:16
> ...




This is what the Bible says!

John 1 3 Through him all things were made without him nothing was made that has been made.

Colossians 1 16 For in him all things were created things in heaven and on earth visible and invisible whether thrones or powers or rulers or authorities all things have been created through him and for him.

John 14 23 Jesus replied Anyone who loves me will obey my teaching. My Father will love them and we will come to them and make our home with them.

Romans 5 12 Therefore just as sin entered the world through one man and death through sin and in this way death came to all people because all sinned--

Galatians 3 26 So in Christ Jesus you are all children of God through faith 


John 8 43 Why is my language not clear to you Because you are unable to hear what I say.

John 8 44 You belong to your father the devil and you want to carry out your father s desires. He was a murderer from the beginning not holding to the truth for there is no truth in him. When he lies he speaks his native language for he is a liar and the father of lies.

John 8 45 Yet because I tell the truth you do not believe me 

Ezekiel 18 4 For everyone belongs to me the parent as well as the child--both alike belong to me. The one who sins is the one who will die.

John 1 14 The Word became flesh and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory the glory of the one and only Son who came from the Father full of grace and truth.

1 Timothy 3 16 Beyond all question the mystery from which true godliness springs is great He appeared in the flesh was vindicated by the Spirit was seen by angels was preached among the nations was believed on in the world was taken up in glory.

John 1 10 He was in the world and though the world was made through him the world did not recognize him.

John 1 11 He came to that which was his own but his own did not receive him.

So far Jack Chick is 100% on track here!  (no pun intended)  So let's finish up with the fact checking the last several bible verses and then we can move on!  ( to read the last part of that tract click the link )the next one to be posted  is titled Who Murdered Clarice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

2 Corinthians 5 21 God made him who had no sin to be sin for us so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


Hebrews 4 15 For we do not have a high priest who is unable to empathize with our weaknesses but we have one who has been tempted in every way just as we are--yet he did not sin.

Acts 20 28 Keep watch over yourselves and all the flock of which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers. Be shepherds of the church of God which he bought with his own blood.

Matthew 26 53 Do you think I cannot call on my Father and he will at once put at my disposal more than twelve legions of angels 

Matthew 26 54 But how then would the Scriptures be fulfilled that say it must happen in this way 

Luke 24 5 In their fright the women bowed down with their faces to the ground but the men said to them Why do you look for the living among the dead 

Luke 24 6 He is not here he has risen Remember how he told you while he was still with you in Galilee


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

And the last and final scripture that has been fact checked is this one: 

Revelation 1 5 and from Jesus Christ who is the faithful witness the firstborn from the dead and the ruler of the kings of the earth. To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 

So it all checks out and Jack Chick has been preaching the scriptures that are found in the bible and basing his stories on the doctrine of Jesus Christ.  With that said, we need to face the facts here.  Because Jack Chick is preaching the Word of God and using the Scriptures of the bible anyone who accuses him of being a liar is in reality accusing Jesus Christ of being a liar.  Why?  Because the Word of God is Jesus Christ.  Not Jack Chick.  He's just the messenger.  So if we deny the Word of God Jesus said He will deny us before the Father.  So those who have falsely accused Jack Chick should repent for doing so and cease from denying the Word of God.  Thank you for reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

This is a very important tract - entitled - Who Murdered Clarice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

The story continues ...........Who murdered Clarice?Who Murdered Clarice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

continuing to part two of Who murdered Clarice?Who Murdered Clarice


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite Chick Tract is the one that deals with Rock & Roll. I used to have a copy of that one, but it got lost somewhere along the way.
> ...



Sorry, can't do that, because, as Jack Black says in the song _Kickapoo_ from the film _Tenacious D: The Pick Of Destiny_

"Rock is not the Devil's work
It's magical and rad"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of Who Murdered Clarice continues...........Who Murdered Clarice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part three of Who Clarice?
Who Murdered Clarice


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


>



Quick question, if Herod ordered the murder of every child under two in Bethlehem, why isn't there any mention of it anywhere outside of the Bible. The Romans were great archivists and historians, yet none of them ever mentioned such an event, nor did any Jewish chroniclers of the time. What gives?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Concluding part 3 of Who Murdered Clarice?  Who Murdered Clarice


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 3, 2014)

What if Clarice had been carried to term and ended up as another Hitler who killed millions. Would it have been better for Clarice to have been aborted?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

This one is appropriately called Fat Cats


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Stay tuned to part two of Fat Cats!
Fat Cats


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of Jack Chick's tract - Fat Cats
Fat Cats


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part three of Fat Cats:Fat Cats


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

And now the conclusion of Part 3 Fat Cats............Fat Cats


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Fat Cats


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is another tract on Communism.   Very timely considering what is happening in America right now:

The title of this Jack Chick tract is English The Poor Revolutionist


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Continuing with the story - The Poor Revolutionist:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of The Poor Revolutionist :

















Any of this look familiar?  It is Communism 101, people.  This is how it is done...........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Part two of the Poor Revolutionist continues............


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

And now Part three of The Poor Revolutionist:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

The shocking conclusion of Part three - the poor revolutionist - reality finally sets in.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

This is precisely how the Communists do it.  When the tanks roll in and they finally take over?  The first ones they will line up against the wall for execution are the people who assisted them.  Yes, you Marxist professors, teachers, liberals promoting Agenda 21 and the death of America, God haters and mockers of Jesus Christ -  those who say death to capitolism, promoting Marxism, socialist healthcare system, promoting protests, riots, mayhem in the streets of America, lawlessness such as looting, murdering, destroying the property of business owners, socialism are in reality their first targets, movie stars and socialites praising the current system and hoping for an end to free elections and such...  You are in for a very rude awakening.  I am afraid Yuri Benzanov was correct that you will not believe it until their jack boot is on your necks but the day will soon be here that you will know you were indeed what the Russians would call "useful idiots".   It has been proven to be the case repeatedly throughout history.   History does repeat itself.  Of that you can be sure.  What can you do?  Repent and turn from your sins.  Call upon the Lord Jesus Christ to save you right now.  Today is the day of salvation.  Today.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

Jeremiah, your husband wanted you to stop posting to this forum because he was worried about you.  You should listen to him.  Your posts are getting crazier and crazier.  Just go somewhere and take a breather.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is an encouraging thought!


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 3, 2014)

Newby said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



theres just too many to list; but if you are serious- we can start with Mary worship, purgatory, the Priesthood, the sacraments, praying to the dead, etc...


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 3, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah, your husband wanted you to stop posting to this forum because he was worried about you.  You should listen to him.  Your posts are getting crazier and crazier.  Just go somewhere and take a breather.



please stop- he wanted her to stop, because (correct me if I'm wrong Jer?) someone on here threatened her.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 3, 2014)

I notice alot of hatred towards Jack and Jer...but little to no comments on the heart of the matter; the false teachings of false religions....


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Well, you started with a lie and that's not a good way to start.  Catholics don't WORSHIP Mary, they VENERATE her.

All prayers to Mary are requests that she intervene with her Son.

Catholics know that Mary does not have the power to grant prayer requests herself.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah, your husband wanted you to stop posting to this forum because he was worried about you.  You should listen to him.  Your posts are getting crazier and crazier.  Just go somewhere and take a breather.
> ...



According to her own faith, Jeremiah should stop posting here for two reasons:

1) Her husband wants her to stop, and she is supposed to obey her husband.

2) Paul taught that women should be silent in the Church, and Jeremiah is a woman.

I'm not saying I personally agree with these reasons, but if Jeremiah really believes in her faith, these reasons should be good enough for her.

The reason I want her to stop is that she is giving all Christians a bad name by posting Jack Chick tracts and other nonsense.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 3, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



and theres the false teaching. Mary cannot hear your prayers. If you knew your bible there is ONE MEDIATOR between man and God- Jesus.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mary cannot hear your prayers; either can other "saints". Only God can.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

Everyone in heaven can see and hear everything we are doing here on Earth.  Who knows, they might even be sitting in your living room watching TV with you.  If I was in heaven, that's what I'd be doing, watching TV with my family.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 3, 2014)

We can ask ANYONE to pray for us, even the living.

Have you ever asked a friend or family member to pray for you?

You know you have.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Everyone in heaven can see and hear everything we are doing here on Earth.  Who knows, they might even be sitting in your living room watching TV with you.  If I was in heaven, that's what I'd be doing, watching TV with my family.



incorrect. Please supply scriptural evidence of this...


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> We can ask ANYONE to pray for us, even the living.
> 
> Have you ever asked a friend or family member to pray for you?
> 
> You know you have.




only one mediator between God and man; the Christ Jesus. I can ask a rock to pray for me too.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 4, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > We can ask ANYONE to pray for us, even the living.
> ...


You didn't answer my question.

Have you ever asked anyone to pray for you?


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

of course I have.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

but that person cannot answer my prayers.... and a living person can pray and be prayed for...not a dead person. A dead person knows nothing.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 4, 2014)

What makes you so sure that you are right and I am wrong?


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

the bible.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Is prayer to saints Mary biblical


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...






Blackrook said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



My husband also told me to return to the USMB board and told me the Lord showed him this was my calling.  Second, I am not in a church.  I am on a message board posting messages from Jack Chick and other ministers of the Gospel.  I do not believe you are concerned for my eternal salvation but rather you are concerned that these Jack Chick publications are resonating with people and they realize they have been duped by the Roman Church.  To God be the Glory for their deliverance from that evil!  I praise Jesus Christ for setting people here free with the truth of the Gospel of Jesus Christ!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> What makes you so sure that you are right and I am wrong?



Why don't you read the bible and learn the truth for yourself, Blackrook?  Why insist on following a false religion that is going to take you straight to hell?  The bible forbids idolatry.   The bible forbids praying to people.  We are to pray to the Lord.  Not people.  Mary was a sinner saved by grace.   The saints you pray to are incapable of doing a thing for you.  They are dead, no longer upon the earth.  Just like Mary.  You need to receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and ask Him to forgive you of your sins and tell him you are ready to follow him and leave the Roman Church and its false teachings behind forever.  That is what you must do.  You must be born again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Everyone in heaven can see and hear everything we are doing here on Earth.  Who knows, they might even be sitting in your living room watching TV with you.  If I was in heaven, that's what I'd be doing, watching TV with my family.



People in heaven are watching television with family members on earth?  Who told you that?  You believe that is what you'd be doing?  If you were in heaven you think you would prefer to watch some sin filled godless program on television with your lost family members?   You need to buy a bible and read the New Testament from start to finish.  Continually until the LORD opens your eyes and you are saved.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah, your husband wanted you to stop posting to this forum because he was worried about you.  You should listen to him.  Your posts are getting crazier and crazier.  Just go somewhere and take a breather.
> ...



Yes, he saw the threat and said he had already felt I should leave the board. He said finish the thread I was doing and then leave.  I finished the thread and then I left the board and never brought it up to him again.  Then he came in one day and said, I believe the LORD wants you to go back to that board (USMB) because you are called to this.  The LORD is the one who protects you and you need to return.  I said I believed he was right.  I have no fear of death anyhow.  To be absent from the body is to be present with the LORD.  I win either way but the truth is I won't be leaving this earth until the LORD wants to take me home.  I'm only on this earth to finish my work as a laborer.   I have a deep compassion in my heart for people such as Blackrook.  They need to know the truth and Jack Chick Tracts are an excellent tool to distribute the Gospel of Jesus Christ with.  They are easy to understand, bible based teachings and have been proven already to have won many souls to the LORD.  I do not take on any responsibility to the outcome of people reading these messages, tracts, threads.  The outcome is in the hands of God. I am merely putting the information out there.  One day Blackrook will stand before the LORD and he will be realize that Jack Chick was accurate in his warning about the Roman Catholic Church and if he tries to tell Jesus that he did not know - God will remind him - I sent my servants to bring you the truth, the facts, the scriptures and you ignored it and attacked them instead.  Depart from me ye worker of iniquity.  I never knew you.  Then the angels will take him away and he will be cast into hell.  OR he will take to heart that others care enough for his soul to withstand his slander, false accusations and personal attacks in the hopes that the Word of God will bring life to his spirit and he will desire to become born again and repent of his sins.  I pray it is the latter for him.

Please read this thread through, Blackrook.  Ask the LORD to reveal the truth to you and he will.  You see John 7:17 makes it clear that anyone who is willing to do the will of God shall know the truth.  So tell the LORD that you are willing to do the will of God once you know it ( if you are ) and that you want him to reveal to you what his will for you is concerning being a member of the Roman Church.
The Gospel According to John US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Newby (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you so sure that you are right and I am wrong?
> ...




I really don't get why you think that Catholics don't pray to Jesus Christ or that He isn't 'the' factor in their faith and salvation, or that they don't believe in being 'born again'?  You haven't really detailed the things that the Catholic church teaches that is false, or shown that they don't believe the things you listed?  I don't have an opinion either way, I'm not Catholic, but I have been to Catholic church and they do teach that the only way to God is through Jesus Christ and that you have to be baptized into Him, so I don't know why you keep stating that they don't believe these things?

What do you consider being 'born again'?


----------



## guno (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> And now the conclusion of Part 3 Fat Cats............Fat Cats


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeremiah, talking to you is like talking to one of those dolls that only have a few things they can say.  You're not having a conversation with me, you're just repeating the same crap over and over.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Newby, Please read the Jack Chick posts on this thread entitled Are Roman Catholics Christian also the posts entitled, The Awful Truth and Last Rites and it should explain to you why the Roman Catholic Church is not a Christian church.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, not only is the Roman Catholic Church a Christian church, it is the only church founded by Jesus Christ himself when he gave authority to the Apostle Peter.  All other churches are unauthorized breakaways.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah, talking to you is like talking to one of those dolls that only have a few things they can say.  You're not having a conversation with me, you're just repeating the same crap over and over.




How can I discuss this with you when you refuse to examine the material Jack Chick has presented and address it, Blackrook?  I'm not going to get into a dispute with you about Jack Chick.  I have proven by fact checking the scriptures he uses that he is preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  You on the other hand have been unable to explain why the Roman Church is teaching Doctrines that deny the Scriptures found in the Bible.  If are willing to read the tracts through and pray about it I believe the LORD will reveal the truth to you but if you are not?  What can I do?  All I can do is pray for you that you will come to the knowledge of the truth and the truth will set you free.  That is all I can do.  I pray God's very best for you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Well, not only is the Roman Catholic Church a Christian church, it is the only church founded by Jesus Christ himself when he gave authority to the Apostle Peter.  All other churches are unauthorized breakaways.



You are mistaken.  If the Roman Catholic Church was a Christian Church they would teach from the bible and believe in the Doctrine of Christ rather than the false Doctrine they adhere to and require their members to adhere to.  The Roman Church was not founded by Jesus Christ - you are mistaken.  As for the claim that the bible came from the Roman Church you should have a look at this:

Did the Catholic Church Really Give Us the Bible

The Bible came through the Catholic Church."

Today this statement is universally accepted both in the church world and in secular history. Author Gail Riplinger, in her new book "In Awe of Thy Word", spends several hundred pages proving that this is wrong.



Even a casual look at the evidence discloses that there were two streams of scripture that flowed from apostolic times. Most history books follow just one stream that flows from Jerusalem down through Alexandria, Egypt and up into Rome.

Along the way the stream became polluted with heretical teachings. The corrupt Vaticanus and Sinaiticus manuscripts are products of that stream. The Bible produced from these manuscripts is the Bible that the Vatican claims to have given the world. These provide the basis for all the modern Bible versions.

But when this polluted stream of scripture arrived in Rome, it became mired in the political bog of what we now call Roman Catholicism. For over a thousand years, superstition, ignorance and organized corruption locked this Bible away from the common man.

continue reading on link above.....

You may also want to examine this link and discover the truth about the Roman Church.
FAQ s Concerning Roman Catholicism

Through this Roman Catholic doctrine, we see more clearly how the Roman Catholic salvation is a process of works instead of an event when the person accepts the gift of Christ's sacrifice done once for all and becomes instantly a new creature in Christ
The word purgatory comes from the root word "purge" and aptly illustrates the heart of this Roman Catholic dogma. The pope says, "...the journey toward full beatitude (happiness in heaven) requires a purification." To enter heaven, he says, "Every trace of attachment to evil must be eliminated, every imperfection of the soul corrected. Purification must be complete..."
Instead of this happening through the blood of Christ shed on the cross, the dead person must endure personal anguish to atone for his category one, or venial, sins. Category two (mortal) sins automatically condemn you straight to hell if not repented of and forgiven by a priest before death. Purgatory is only for the lesser sins.

continue reading on link above......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Here is a great tract entitled, The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Continuing the Jack Chick Tract -
http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0293/0293_06.gif


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Part two of the Greatest Story ever told: http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0293/0293_06.gif


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 4, 2014)

Part three of the Greatest Story Ever Told: http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0293/0293_06.gif


----------



## guno (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Part three of the Greatest Story Ever Told: http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0293/0293_06.gif


* the man god Jesus  Wasn't Born on Dec. 25*

History convincingly shows that Dec. 25 was popularized as the date for Christmas, not because Christ was born on that day but because it was already popular in pagan religious celebrations as the birthday of the sun.


----------



## guno (Dec 4, 2014)

*Pope Benedict Disputes Jesus’ Date of Birth*
With the release of his new book, Pope Benedict XVI asks how much we really know about the birth of Christ

Pope Benedict Disputes Jesus 8217 Date of Birth TIME.com


----------



## guno (Dec 4, 2014)

*10 Christ godmen -like Figures Who Pre-Date Jesushttp://listverse.com/2009/04/13/10-christ-like-figures-who-pre-date-jesus/*


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 4, 2014)

guno, thanks for the fun fact that Jesus wasn't really born on December 25.  You must be a moron if you think we didn't already know that.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackrook said:


> Well, not only is the Roman Catholic Church a Christian church, it is the only church founded by *Jesus Christ himself when he gave authority to the Apostle Peter*.  All other churches are unauthorized breakaways.



except He didn't do that.


----------



## Newby (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Newby, Please read the Jack Chick posts on this thread entitled Are Roman Catholics Christian also the posts entitled, The Awful Truth and Last Rites and it should explain to you why the Roman Catholic Church is not a Christian church.



I don't want to read them, I read a few at the beginning that you said showed how the Catholic church was a false church, yet the 'cartoon' that was posted said nothing about the Catholic church at all?  I want you to tell me in your own words what false doctrines they teach?  And why you think they don't believe in being 'born again'?  You also didn't tell me how you define that term?


----------



## Newby (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah, talking to you is like talking to one of those dolls that only have a few things they can say.  You're not having a conversation with me, you're just repeating the same crap over and over.
> ...



Please post a specific 'tract' that talks about the false doctrines of the Catholic church?  Just one.  Or link to one of your prior posts that did so.  Because I didn't see any?


----------



## Newby (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is a great tract entitled, The Greatest Story Ever Told



This says nothing about the Catholic church?


----------



## Toro (Dec 5, 2014)

Catholics are awesome.

Without the Catholic Church, Christianity would have died 1900 years ago.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 6, 2014)

The Roman Catholic Church is not Christian and the Christians AND the Holy Bible have survived "in spite of" the Roman Catholic Church, Toro.  That is the truth.  Read the tracts for the details.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 6, 2014)

Please listen to this video and realize that Jesus gave warning to get out of the Roman Catholic Church.  It is not of Him.  It is idolatry.  We must not commit the sin of idolatry.  If we love Jesus and want to go to heaven we can have nothing to do with the Catholic Church.  Jesus will forgive us if we repent and turn from our sins.  Please watch this video and realize that hell is real and the Lord does not want us to go there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This is about drugs, astrology and the occult........
> 
> Bewitched
> 
> ...



Yes, the Devil had a board room where he makes his demons go to boring meetings.  

HOLY SHIT, Hell really is just like your office!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay, you realize that Jack Chick is like absolutely nuts, right?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

Toro said:


> Catholics are awesome.
> 
> Without the Catholic Church, Christianity would have died 1900 years ago.





JoeB131 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This is about drugs, astrology and the occult........
> ...


WOW, two trolls square off.

Maybe you two should invite Paint My House into this, last troll posting wins.


----------



## Toro (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> The Roman Catholic Church is not Christian and the Christians AND the Holy Bible have survived "in spite of" the Roman Catholic Church, Toro.  That is the truth.  Read the tracts for the details.  Thanks for reading.



That is not "the truth."

You are peddling intolerant narrow-minded sectarianism.

It's very un-Christian of you.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


So he's to blame for your foisting sectarian  drivel on the forum? 



Toro said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Roman Catholic Church is not Christian and the Christians AND the Holy Bible have survived "in spite of" the Roman Catholic Church, Toro.  That is the truth.  Read the tracts for the details.  Thanks for reading.
> ...


^ that Jeremiah

Ironically, you are  turning more people away, on this forum with your hateful posts .


----------



## Toro (Dec 7, 2014)

Right.  Tell us how wonderful your religion is and then let people decide.  Dumping all over another church within Christianity is a sure-fire way of turning people against you.


----------



## guno (Dec 8, 2014)

jebus wars!!!


----------



## guno (Dec 8, 2014)

*The 10 Most Awesomely Insane Jack Chick Mini-Comics*

The 10 Most Awesomely Insane Jack Chick Mini-Comics - Topless Robot - Unofficial Sponsor of Your Inner Childishness


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sadly, i was wondering what kind of person reads Chick Tracks for anything other than a laugh... 

And then Jerry demonstrated who the target audience is.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sadly, i was wondering what kind of person reads Chick Tracks for anything other than a laugh...
> 
> And then Jerry demonstrated who the target audience is.



Joe, wasn't it you that said you envisioned me handing out Jack Chick tracts back some days ago on this board?  This thread was inspired by you.  Had it not been for your mentioning Jack Chick tracts and my handing them out I might not have thought of creating this thread.  When I return perhaps I can find a tract that will take hold of your attention.  God willing, that is.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 10, 2014)

keep preachin' Jer! DARKNESS hates LIGHT. Notice there is NOTHING being said as to WHY they do not like the tracts, only personal attacks on Jack. I bet you Jack and of course the Holy Spirit are responsible for MILLIONS of saved Christians.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sadly, i was wondering what kind of person reads Chick Tracks for anything other than a laugh...
> 
> And then Jerry demonstrated who the target audience is.



Lost people who want to know God read them. People who put their PRIDE aside for 30 seconds.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, i was wondering what kind of person reads Chick Tracks for anything other than a laugh...
> ...



Well, I said it sardonically.  I really didn't think you were that nutty of a Funditard that you take his comics seriously.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, i was wondering what kind of person reads Chick Tracks for anything other than a laugh...
> ...



Okay, and apparently they find out that God hates Catholics, Mormons, Muslims, Jews, Gays, and people who play _Dungeons and Dragons_.


----------



## Toro (Dec 11, 2014)

IOW God hates everyone except me and everyone who believes what I believe.  He loves us. But you!  You're sinners, and you're going to hell. Me, otoh, am awesome.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 11, 2014)

Toro said:


> IOW God hates everyone except me and everyone who believes what I believe.  He loves us. But you!  You're sinners, and you're going to hell. Me, otoh, am awesome.



  It reminds me of the time the people in Christ's home town nearly threw him off a cliff because he pointed out all the times God chose and favored individuals outside of Judaism.  At worst (it seems to me) the Christian mantra should be, "I am already in the flock, shepherded by Jesus--you're lost, but he's coming to find you."  It appears some denominations have hijacked and changed the Gospel message.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Toro said:


> IOW God hates everyone except me and everyone who believes what I believe.  He loves us. But you!  You're sinners, and you're going to hell. Me, otoh, am awesome.



Is that what you get from reading Jack Chick tracts on this thread?  I do not read that message at all, Toro.  I see Jack Chick quoting Scripture and letting people know that God loved us while we were yet sinners - quite a different message from the one you are giving here.   I see Jack Chick showing people the way to Jesus Christ - through Salvation - through being born again - being justified by faith - *not works*.  The Catholic Church is a works based redemption based on another Jesus that is not found in the Bible and another Mary that is not found in the Bible!  Jesus warned us not to be deceived in Matthew 24 -  Jack Chick is quoting Scripture, Toro.  It does appear that your problem is not with Jack Chick but rather with the Bible which is the Word of God.  Why does the Word of God offend you so much?


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 11, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > IOW God hates everyone except me and everyone who believes what I believe.  He loves us. But you!  You're sinners, and you're going to hell. Me, otoh, am awesome.
> ...


Mankind's shortcomings, elitism and grasping control issues run amuck..that arrow hits ones own heart.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > IOW God hates everyone except me and everyone who believes what I believe.  He loves us. But you!  You're sinners, and you're going to hell. Me, otoh, am awesome.
> ...



Yes and that denomination is the Roman Catholic Church as its teachings are *not found in the Holy Bible.  The Roman Catholic Church is teaching false doctrines and idolatry and is leading others to hell.  The bible is clear - you must be born again to enter the Kingdom of heaven.  We are saved by faith not of works - lest any man should boast.  Abraham was justified by faith - not works.  Buy a bible and read it.*


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Yes and that denomination is the Roman Catholic Church as its teachings are *not found in the Holy Bible.  The Roman Catholic Church is teaching false doctrines and idolatry and is leading others to hell.  The bible is clear - you must be born again to enter the Kingdom of heaven.  We are saved by faith not of works - lest any man should boast.  Abraham was justified by faith - not works.  Buy a bible and read it.*



You are mistaken.  As disciples of Christ, we are commanded to pursue the will of the Father, to feed the hungry, shelter the homeless, clothe the naked, heal the sick, visit those in prison, teach the uninformed (or badly informed).  We are to repent of our sins and spread the Good News.  

Can feeding the poor magically create eternal life?  Can clothing someone forgive my sins?  Of course not!  It takes a living being--a Supreme Being to create eternal life for me, and to forgive me of my sins.  Without a Supreme Being, there is no eternal life, there is no one to forgive sins.  

Believing in Christ and his ways (the ways of loving our fellow man by feeding, clothing, sheltering, and healing them; the way of loving God by seeking his will) *is* our faith.  We have faith that Christ ways and teachings are the way to live our lives because God has something wonderful planned after our existence here on earth.  *God* has this plan.  *Food* doesn't have this plan--not matter how much food we give to the poor.


----------



## ogibillm (Dec 11, 2014)

i'll pray for you and jack, jeremiah.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and that denomination is the Roman Catholic Church as its teachings are *not found in the Holy Bible.  The Roman Catholic Church is teaching false doctrines and idolatry and is leading others to hell.  The bible is clear - you must be born again to enter the Kingdom of heaven.  We are saved by faith not of works - lest any man should boast.  Abraham was justified by faith - not works.  Buy a bible and read it.*
> ...



You need to review the Jack Chick tracts on Catholicism, Meriweather.  You have missed the point entirely.  Catholics are not disciples of Christ.  You cannot be both.  You must make a choice.  Will you be a follower of Jesus Christ or will you be a follower of the Roman Church?  That is the question.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> i'll pray for you and jack, jeremiah.



Will you also pray for the Word of God to change?  Will you accuse God so that you can justify your own rebellion?   Jesus Christ is the Word of God and His Word is exposing the truth here.  Read the Jack Chick tracts on Catholicism and explain where he missed it.  He didn't.  He is 100% on track - quoting the Written Word of God.  The truth does not change in order to accommodate those who find it offensive.


----------



## ogibillm (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > i'll pray for you and jack, jeremiah.
> ...


lots of hate in you and jack. i'll pray for you. hopefully you'll come to know god's love and peace.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

That is a false accusation, Ogilbillm, and you know it.  As for personal slander attack against Jack Chick and myself - even Socrates knew it for what it was - what did he say?  When the debate is lost slander becomes the tool of the loser.  

Find another thread if this one does not suit you, but stop trying to derail this thread with baseless accusations against others.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Joe, I said I would try to find a Jack Chick tract for you to read.  This one is called,
The Choice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Continuing with the Jack Chick tract called, :The Choice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Part two of The Choice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Part three of :The Choice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Conclusion to Part 3: The Choice
: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I pray this tract ministers to everyone who reads it.  As you can see, there is nothing funny about being condemned to hell because we did not know that Jesus Christ is the Way the Truth and the Life.  Yes, the bible is clear.  No man can come to the Father except through the Son.  Jesus Christ died on the cross and rose from the dead - for our sins - we need to born again.  We must be born again to enter into the Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## ogibillm (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> That is a false accusation, Ogilbillm, and you know it.  As for personal slander attack against Jack Chick and myself - even Socrates knew it for what it was - what did he say?  When the debate is lost slander becomes the tool of the loser.
> 
> Find another thread if this one does not suit you, but stop trying to derail this thread with baseless accusations against others.


it's not slander. you're showing a lot of hate for christians. I hope that you come to know god's love and let the hate out of your heart. i hope the same for jack.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

I believe you are equating the truth with hate and you are not the first to feel that way.  Nevertheless, you are wrong.  I do not hate anyone, Ogibillm.  I despise false teachings but I do not despise people who have fallen prey to them.  I feel great compassion for such people because I realize they have no idea what kind of deception they have been taken by.   Which is why I believe Jack Chick tracts are a great tool to get the truth out and expose the lies.   It is the truth that sets us free.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Speaking of an intolerance for truth.  This next Jack Chick tract is called,

Big Daddy


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Daddy continued: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Big Daddy


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Daddy Continues: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























Big Daddy


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

part 2:Big Daddy


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Part 3 of :Big Daddy


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Is that what you get from reading Jack Chick tracts on this thread? I do not read that message at all, Toro. I see Jack Chick quoting Scripture and letting people know that God loved us while we were yet sinners - quite a different message from the one you are giving here. I see Jack Chick showing people the way to Jesus Christ - through Salvation - through being born again - being justified by faith - *not works*. The Catholic Church is a works based redemption based on another Jesus that is not found in the Bible and another Mary that is not found in the Bible! Jesus warned us not to be deceived in Matthew 24 - Jack Chick is quoting Scripture, Toro. It does appear that your problem is not with Jack Chick but rather with the Bible which is the Word of God. Why does the Word of God offend you so much?



Frankly, putting faith over works doesn't make your God sound very noble.  It makes him sound like an insecure Bronze Age Deity who wants to be worshiped obeyed, he doesn't care if people do good things or not. 

Now, there's a whole shitload of reasons why I don't care much for the Catholic Church or its teachings, but Jack and Jerry are just kind of nuts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jerry is going back to spamming the thread with shit because she can't address the points being brought up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jerry is going back to spamming the thread with shit because she can't address the points being brought up.



I'm not aware of anyone here having made one yet, Joe.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what you get from reading Jack Chick tracts on this thread? I do not read that message at all, Toro. I see Jack Chick quoting Scripture and letting people know that God loved us while we were yet sinners - quite a different message from the one you are giving here. I see Jack Chick showing people the way to Jesus Christ - through Salvation - through being born again - being justified by faith - *not works*. The Catholic Church is a works based redemption based on another Jesus that is not found in the Bible and another Mary that is not found in the Bible! Jesus warned us not to be deceived in Matthew 24 - Jack Chick is quoting Scripture, Toro. It does appear that your problem is not with Jack Chick but rather with the Bible which is the Word of God. Why does the Word of God offend you so much?
> ...



Actually, your conflict is with Jesus Christ not Jack or I, Joe.  You see, Jesus said, Unless a man be born again he cannot enter the kingdom of heaven.  Abraham was justified by faith.  Not works.  That is how God justified him.  By Faith.   Are you going to now accuse God in order to justify yourself, Joe?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Actually, your conflict is with Jesus Christ not Jack or I, Joe. You see, Jesus said, Unless a man be born again he cannot enter the kingdom of heaven. Abraham was justified by faith. Not works. That is how God justified him. By Faith. Are you going to now accuse God in order to justify yourself, Joe?



No, you see, Jesus didn't exist, and never did.  He was made up, cobbled together from a lot of bad historical traditions, and then codified by a church that was trying to get a consistant narrative out of a slew of Fan-Fic.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You need to review the Jack Chick tracts on Catholicism, Meriweather.  You have missed the point entirely.  Catholics are not disciples of Christ.  You cannot be both.  You must make a choice.  Will you be a follower of Jesus Christ or will you be a follower of the Roman Church?  That is the question.



There are no scholars who endorse the Jack Chick tracts.  The Jack Chick comics are filled with paranoia and conspiracy theories--if they can be even taken that seriously, which most, fortunately, do not.  With all the primary material, scholarly articles and commentary readily available to us online these days, asking for a review of comics is not something I can take seriously.  

Christ told us, "What you do to the least of these, you do for me."  Look at Catholic Charities, Catholic volunteers, and you will find them working among the least, doing as Christ commanded.  The Catholic Church is the disciples of Christ, the body of Christ.  It is not both, it is one.  We are one body, one body in Christ.  The Catholic Church follows Christ, it has no other purpose or practice.  If you see it differently, you may wish to find something other than the comics to teach you about the Catholic faith.  

Think about it.  Where else have you said, "I want to learn about _______________.  I think I'll pick up a couple of comic books."


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 12, 2014)

Serious Christians don't generally take Chick Tracts seriously!  I suppose cartoon Christianity or "bumper-sticker" Christianity has a certain niche but I prefer the Holy Bible and the Holy Spirit where serious doctrine is concerned.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You need to review the Jack Chick tracts on Catholicism, Meriweather.  You have missed the point entirely.  Catholics are not disciples of Christ.  You cannot be both.  You must make a choice.  Will you be a follower of Jesus Christ or will you be a follower of the Roman Church?  That is the question.
> ...




I have never seen any theologian accuse Jack Chick of false teachings - not one.  I have a friend who is a bible scholar and teaches on end times prophecy and he most certainly applauds Jack Chick as a fine disciple of Jesus Christ and preacher of the Gospel.  He would tell you without hesitation that the Roman Catholic Church is a false church teaching idolatry and false teachings not found in the Bible.  You have yet to point out a single error in Jack Chicks threads, Meriweather.  You continue to repeat the same false claims - The Catholic Church follows Jesus - No, they do not - I am a former Catholic and know first hand they do not follow Jesus Christ - the tracts work and I will continue to use them.  If you do not like it do not read this thread.  You cannot point out any error in Jack Chicks tracts because there are none.  If you would buy a bible and read it you'd learn that.  There is a reason your religion demanded none of you read the bible - they didn't want you to find out what was in it!  When you read it for yourself you'll figure that out, Meriweather.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

This one is called, Here Comes The Judge


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

continued - :Here Comes The Judge


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

Part 2 of :Here Comes The Judge


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

part 3 of :Here Comes The Judge


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

conclusion of part 3 -:Here Comes The Judge


----------



## Newby (Dec 12, 2014)

You've never been a Catholic Jeri, you don't understand it, that is very plain to see.

I agree there are certain doctrines in the Catholic church that I believe are more about control and power of the clergy than they are in following the Bible, i.e. confession only being done via clergy, etc.. having to have someone intervene between the person and God.  A lot of that is due to the fact that hundreds of years ago, most could not read on their own, the clergy could, and that was taken advantage of and used to give the clergy power.  However, your assertions that they don't believe in salvation thru Jesus Christ is wrong, or that they teach something different than that.  And there are other denominations where clergy and pastors abuse their power as well, it's not just the Catholics.  But the basis of their beliefs is Jesus Christ and His salvation.  If you are saved, you will show the works, the works themselves don't save you.  As others have stated above, Catholics believe that same thing.  They do not worship false idols, I don't know where you even come up with this stuff?  None of these 'comics' that you've posted have even talked about Catholicism?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

Your money cannot save you.  Your job, your connections, you position, - even that of a judge, an investigator, someone working for the government, cannot save you.  Only Jesus Christ can save you.  God is not mocked.  Whatsoever a man sows that also will he reap.  All  have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God.  Jesus said, Ye must be born again.  You cannot enter heaven without being born again.  Jesus will forgive all of your sins but you must come to Him to be born again.  Read Romans 10: 9,10.  Read this:




from: Here Comes The Judge


----------



## Newby (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Your money cannot save you.  Your job, your connections, you position, - even that of a judge, an investigator, someone working for the government, cannot save you.  Only Jesus Christ can save you.  God is not mocked.  Whatsoever a man sows that also will he reap.  All  have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God.  Jesus said, Ye must be born again.  You cannot enter heaven without being born again.  Jesus will forgive all of your sins but you must come to Him to be born again.  Read Romans 10: 9,10.  Read this:



Who believes otherwise?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

Newby said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Your money cannot save you.  Your job, your connections, you position, - even that of a judge, an investigator, someone working for the government, cannot save you.  Only Jesus Christ can save you.  God is not mocked.  Whatsoever a man sows that also will he reap.  All  have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God.  Jesus said, Ye must be born again.  You cannot enter heaven without being born again.  Jesus will forgive all of your sins but you must come to Him to be born again.  Read Romans 10: 9,10.  Read this:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> conclusion of part 3 -:Here Comes The Judge



Meriweather, I should add that being Catholic cannot save you either.  I understand that Catholics are taught that by being Catholic they will be in heaven but the Pope does not have the authority to tell God what to do.  God is not taking payoffs - indulgences - to get people out of pergatory ( which does not exist ) He is not acknowledging any prayers to saints or to a statue entitled - Queen of heaven - Mary - which is in reality a demon god - He is not permitting any to enter the Kingdom of heaven if their names are not found in the Lamb's book of Life.  So what do you do?  You receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and turn from sin.  You ask Jesus to forgive you of your sins and to be your Savior and Lord and He will receive you - Read Romans 10: 9,10 in the Bible and see what it says.  Also - read the Jack Chick Tracts on Catholicism and realize that God wants us to come out from among them and be separated.  I left the Roman Catholic Church many years ago - there was no salvation in it - it was a dead religion - when I went to a holiness church that preached the Gospel ( Not the false grace to sin Gospel mega churches or the rock music show / prosperity gospel preachers - a true holiness church that preached the Message of the Cross) I learned the difference between having a form of godliness and having a real relationship - abiding in Jesus Christ and living the life!   You can do that too.  I will be praying for you today and I believe God for Him to move mightily in your life.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I have never seen any theologian accuse Jack Chick of false teachings - not one.  I have a friend who is a bible scholar and teaches on end times prophecy and he most certainly applauds Jack Chick as a fine disciple of Jesus Christ and preacher of the Gospel.  He would tell you without hesitation that the Roman Catholic Church is a false church teaching idolatry and false teachings not found in the Bible.  You have yet to point out a single error in Jack Chicks threads, Meriweather.  You continue to repeat the same false claims - The Catholic Church follows Jesus - No, they do not - I am a former Catholic and know first hand they do not follow Jesus Christ - the tracts work and I will continue to use them.  If you do not like it do not read this thread.  You cannot point out any error in Jack Chicks tracts because there are none.  If you would buy a bible and read it you'd learn that.  There is a reason your religion demanded none of you read the bible - they didn't want you to find out what was in it!  When you read it for yourself you'll figure that out, Meriweather.



Grin.   Let me introduce you to Google where you can search for the false teachings of Jack Chick.  A "fine disciple" of Christ does not spread lies and misinformation.    If you wish to read where I pointed out that Jack Chick errs, go back and read my first post in this thread .  There is also a post where I suggest instead of piling on Jack Chick errors, lies, misinformation, etc., you simply ask what Catholic teach about a specific topic, and then listen. 

You may have a friend that applauds Jack Chick and teaches about "End Times", but here you have a Catholic who has taught Continuing Catholic Education for many years.  If you are a former Catholic and are unaware that Catholics follow Christ, it must be true the best place to hide something is in plain sight.  I can't help but wonder if a childhood resentment of church and catechism classes has affected you?  For you to claim that as a former Catholic, you know Jack Chick tracts are correct would be comparable to me claiming 2+2=5--and I know this because I was once a math student.  

As for you thinking I need to purchase a Bible:  Without leaving this chair I can reach any one of five well-read, often referenced versions of the Bible on the shelf above my computer.  Upstairs I have two additional versions.  Of course, a few taps on my keyboard and I have access to additional online versions.  

No matter if in this thread you keep piling on Jack Chick tracts.  I can scroll past all of them in less than two heart-beats.  My offer stands.  If you wish to have a discussion on Catholic teachings without piling on the cut-n-pastes, I would be happy to participate.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 12, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Meriweather, I should add that being Catholic cannot save you either.  I understand that Catholics are taught that by being Catholic they will be in heaven but the Pope does not have the authority to tell God what to do.  God is not taking payoffs - indulgences - to get people out of pergatory ( which does not exist ) He is not acknowledging any prayers to saints or to a statue entitled - Queen of heaven - Mary - which is in reality a demon god - He is not permitting any to enter the Kingdom of heaven if their names are not found in the Lamb's book of Life.  So what do you do?  You receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and turn from sin.  You ask Jesus to forgive you of your sins and to be your Savior and Lord and He will receive you - Read Romans 10: 9,10 in the Bible and see what it says.  Also - read the Jack Chick Tracts on Catholicism and realize that God wants us to come out from among them and be separated.  I left the Roman Catholic Church many years ago - there was no salvation in it - it was a dead religion - when I went to a holiness church that preached the Gospel ( Not the false grace to sin Gospel mega churches or the rock music show / prosperity gospel preachers - a true holiness church that preached the Message of the Cross) I learned the difference between having a form of godliness and having a real relationship - abiding in Jesus Christ and living the life!   You can do that too.  I will be praying for you today and I believe God for Him to move mightily in your life.



I tend to ignore the Protestant terminology of "Saved."  I understand most see "Saved" as happening in an instant of time and at that instant they are guaranteed a place in heaven.  Such is not my understanding of salvation/redemption. 

By his life, death, and resurrection, Christ has redeemed mankind (including you and me) and opened the way to eternal life.  We choose to enter the Kingdom of Heaven in this life, and by following The Way (Jesus Christ) we will be drawn even more closely to the presence of God when we pass from this life.  We are able to do this because of Christ's redemptive work on the behalf of mankind.  We who choose to, are living a redeemed life/existence right now.  We don't have to wait until death.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 12, 2014)

Newby said:


> You've never been a Catholic Jeri, you don't understand it, that is very plain to see.
> 
> I agree there are certain doctrines in the Catholic church that I believe are more about control and power of the clergy than they are in following the Bible, i.e. confession only being done via clergy, etc.. having to have someone intervene between the person and God.



Here is a different perspective.  The Seven Sacraments of the Catholic Church are centered upon the life and teachings of Jesus Christ.  Jesus was baptized and commanded that we also be baptized.  He forgave sins.  He instituted the Last Supper.  He sent the Holy Spirit upon the Church.  He anointed twelve apostles to carry on all that he did and commanded.  He taught about marriage.  He healed.  

When a person decides to be baptized, do they go off on their own and baptize themselves with it only being between themselves and Jesus?  Do they partake of the Last Supper/Communion on their own, just with Jesus?  Are they the only witness to their marriage, again making it a personal, not a community event?  Do they heal themselves, if possessed, drive out their own demons?  Do they anoint themselves as a Minister?  

If none of these are about "power and control" of clergy, rather about the services clergy provides, then why is one sacrament signaled out as "power and control"?  Why is only one sacrament signaled out as a priest coming between Christ and the individual?  Christ forgave sins--it was one of the seven significant practices and teachings in his life.  For the Church to ignore something so vital and shoo people away to do this on their own seems odd.  

Christ said, "Receive the Holy Spirit...Whose sins you shall forgive, are forgiven them..."  He did not say, "Receive the Holy Spirit and forgive your own sins."  The priest in the confessional is as much--if not most--the servant of Christ and the community in the sacrament of reconciliation.  The sacrament is not about power and control.  It is about being centered on Christ, what he did, how he commanded the Apostles to continue with his ministry.

All I ask is the next time people think that hearing confessions is about power and control, and standing between Christ and the individual, they ask themselves is a priest or minister baptizing an individual about power and control--and standing between the individual and Jesus?  Why don't people just baptize themselves?  If they can answer this, then they can answer why Catholics continue to confess in the church with a priest present.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

Forget the Doctrines of men, Meriweather.  They cannot save you.  Only Jesus can save you.  The Bible is very clear.  Jesus said, Ye must be born again.  You cannot enter the kingdom of heaven if you are not born again. (saved)  Do not believe men. Believe God.  Look at this thread - it is the life of Richard Wurmbrand - suffering in Communist prison - for 14 years - and his relationship with Jesus Christ did not fail him.  He had no fear.  This is true faith.  Listen to his story.  Note that they chose to use a cartoon video - why?  Because it is more interesting for some people and even a young person can understand.  Do not dismiss people that use such methods to share the Gospel message.  Jesus has used Jack Chick tracts to win many souls to Christ.  Do not try to prevent souls from coming to Jesus, Meriweather.  If you will not come to Jesus do not prevent others from receiving their salvation and coming to Jesus Christ. 

Story of Richard Wurmbrand - in Communist Prison US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2014)

Listen to these testimonies, Meriweather.  Many are fleeing from the Roman Catholic Church - including the priests and nuns.  Listen to this video interview and learn why 50 priests left the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## Newby (Dec 12, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > You've never been a Catholic Jeri, you don't understand it, that is very plain to see.
> ...



I don't see anything wrong with the sacraments,  but there is no doubt that the church veered into great power and abused their power through the ages.  And I'm not saying that you should do everything in a vacuum, or that your relationship with Christ happens in a vacuum, but neither should I need a priest to ask God for forgiveness either. There is no reason that I cannot confess to God myself and ask for His forgiveness. It was a way for the church to exert power over the people.  And as Jeri mentioned, indulgences do not 'buy' you anything with God, and how can a church 'excommunicate' someone? Isn't that between that person and God if they are not right with Him?  There are a lot of things that I disagree with the church about, power and money being the top two, but I also don't believe that Jeri has it right that the church does not teach salvation through Jesus Christ.


----------



## Newby (Dec 12, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Meriweather, I should add that being Catholic cannot save you either.  I understand that Catholics are taught that by being Catholic they will be in heaven but the Pope does not have the authority to tell God what to do.  God is not taking payoffs - indulgences - to get people out of pergatory ( which does not exist ) He is not acknowledging any prayers to saints or to a statue entitled - Queen of heaven - Mary - which is in reality a demon god - He is not permitting any to enter the Kingdom of heaven if their names are not found in the Lamb's book of Life.  So what do you do?  You receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and turn from sin.  You ask Jesus to forgive you of your sins and to be your Savior and Lord and He will receive you - Read Romans 10: 9,10 in the Bible and see what it says.  Also - read the Jack Chick Tracts on Catholicism and realize that God wants us to come out from among them and be separated.  I left the Roman Catholic Church many years ago - there was no salvation in it - it was a dead religion - when I went to a holiness church that preached the Gospel ( Not the false grace to sin Gospel mega churches or the rock music show / prosperity gospel preachers - a true holiness church that preached the Message of the Cross) I learned the difference between having a form of godliness and having a real relationship - abiding in Jesus Christ and living the life!   You can do that too.  I will be praying for you today and I believe God for Him to move mightily in your life.
> ...



When you say that some choose to live a redeemed life right now, are you saying that you don't have to right now?  That you're free to continue sinning and wait for death to live a redeemed life?  Would one who is truly saved live anything but a redeemed life?


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 12, 2014)

Newby said:


> When you say that some choose to live a redeemed life right now, are you saying that you don't have to right now?  That you're free to continue sinning and wait for death to live a redeemed life?  Would one who is truly saved live anything but a redeemed life?



I am saving some seem to equate being "saved" with heavenly reward after this life.  Others of us feel we have been redeemed and are living a redemptive life, a life of salvation, here on earth.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 12, 2014)

Newby said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the sacraments,  but there is no doubt that the church veered into great power and abused their power through the ages.  And I'm not saying that you should do everything in a vacuum, or that your relationship with Christ happens in a vacuum, but neither should I need a priest to ask God for forgiveness either. There is no reason that I cannot confess to God myself and ask for His forgiveness. It was a way for the church to exert power over the people.  And as Jeri mentioned, indulgences do not 'buy' you anything with God, and how can a church 'excommunicate' someone? Isn't that between that person and God if they are not right with Him?  There are a lot of things that I disagree with the church about, power and money being the top two, but I also don't believe that Jeri has it right that the church does not teach salvation through Jesus Christ.



The Church is run by imperfect men and therefore we will see failures.  However, the Church is also guided by the Holy Spirit, and the Church does repent and turns back.  That being said, there has been great mud-slinging and misunderstandings as well.  Confession is *not* a way for the Church to "exert power over people."  Nor is excommunication.  Excommunication is notice that a Catholic is currently outside Church teaching, and the purpose is to bring anyone excommunicated back into the Church.  

An indulgence does not buy anything, just the opposite in fact.  The indulgence is the effort of the sinner to make a more complete payment on the debt one owes to God.  Recall Martin Luther's shout about indulgences.  He was not speaking of all indulgences--but one which Rome had already forbidden in Germany.  Some were going against authority.  It's funny that so many remember Martin Luther spoke out against the indulgences the Church forbade--and few remember it was the Church who made the first move.  Of course, Protestants did decide to do with any type of indulgence, while the Catholic Church continued to honor this practice of early Christianity.  

Keep in mind indulgences are for sins already forgiven.  It's not for those who wish to purchase anything--it's for those who wish to offer more to God.  It keeps one focused on the ways Christ taught, and hopefully far from any future sin.  Keep in mind the teaching of Christ that we cannot just clean house, or things are likely to become many times worse.  We must clean house and then refill it with things that are good.  

Unless Protestants refuse to go the extra mile for God, they are practicing "indulgences."  

Keep in mind, the Sacrament of Reconciliation is only one of several ways Catholics seek forgiveness of sins.  In our daily prayers we seek forgiveness; we ask for and are granted forgiveness in the prayers we say at the beginning of each Mass.   After the Gospel is read, we often say "Amen" (so be it) to, "May the words of the Gospel take away our sins."  However, Christ offered us something more--the Sacrament of Reconciliation where we can hear the actual pronouncement of Christ's words:  "Your sins are forgiven."


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 13, 2014)

So much of opposition to all things Catholic is based on half truths and outright lies about what the Church teaches and practices and the history of the universal Church. Having both Catholics and Evangelicals in my family, I know that evangelical Christians aren't called by God to attack, malign, and distort the view of the Catholic Church.  Those I know who are following Jesus closely and are filled with his love feel no desire whatsoever to attack Catholics.  So when hateful people come along like Jack Chick, Alexander Hislop, Ellen G. White, and others spew their hatred of the Catholic Church, it's clear they're on an errand by their father, the devil.  Christ does not compel anyone to do this.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> So much of opposition to all things Catholic is based on half truths and outright lies about what the Church teaches and practices and the history of the universal Church. Having both Catholics and Evangelicals in my family, I know that evangelical Christians aren't called by God to attack, malign, and distort the view of the Catholic Church.  Those I know who are following Jesus closely and are filled with his love feel no desire whatsoever to attack Catholics.  So when hateful people come along like Jack Chick, Alexander Hislop, Ellen G. White, and others spew their hatred of the Catholic Church, it's clear they're on an errand by their father, the devil.  Christ does not compel anyone to do this.



we are to be Bereans of God's Word. I can go point by point over this list if you want to.... Here is a list of teachings in the RCC that do not line up with the Bible. Heck, they have a huge Catechism that has dozens of false statements/beliefs in it.


Catholic doctrine contradicts the Bible


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> we are to be Bereans of God's Word. I can go point by point over this list if you want to.... Here is a list of teachings in the RCC that do not line up with the Bible. Heck, they have a huge Catechism that has dozens of false statements/beliefs in it.



Um, okay, it's kind of fun to watch you guys argue over the right way to worship an Imaginary Sky Pixie.  

The problem is the Bible doesn't line up with itself.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > we are to be Bereans of God's Word. I can go point by point over this list if you want to.... Here is a list of teachings in the RCC that do not line up with the Bible. Heck, they have a huge Catechism that has dozens of false statements/beliefs in it.
> ...




*it sure does. Give me just one thing that does not.*


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Since we are close to Christmas, let's go with this one. 

Okay, how about the fact that the Genealogies in Luke and Matthew give two different sets of ancestors linking Joseph to David.  They both agree that his father was Joseph and he was a descendant of David.  Besides the fact that my Patron Saint wasn't the sperm donor for Jesus, their clumsy attempts to link David to Jesus become ever more laughable.  

Then we have the actual birth stories.  Matthew puts the birth story at the end of the reign of Herod the Great (died 4 BC) while Luke has it during the governorship of Quirinius.  (6 AD)  Matthew has Joseph and Mary being from Bethlehem and having to flee to Egypt and then settling in Nazareth, while Luke has Joseph and Mary being from Nazareth but having to go back to Bethlehem because apparently, Quirinius decided that it would be cool to have people travel the town their ancestors came from to be counted. 

Matthew mentions Wise Men.  Luke doesn't talk about them at all.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > So much of opposition to all things Catholic is based on half truths and outright lies about what the Church teaches and practices and the history of the universal Church. Having both Catholics and Evangelicals in my family, I know that evangelical Christians aren't called by God to attack, malign, and distort the view of the Catholic Church.  Those I know who are following Jesus closely and are filled with his love feel no desire whatsoever to attack Catholics.  So when hateful people come along like Jack Chick, Alexander Hislop, Ellen G. White, and others spew their hatred of the Catholic Church, it's clear they're on an errand by their father, the devil.  Christ does not compel anyone to do this.
> ...



People truly interested in learning how nothing on that list contradicts the Bible, would ask Catholics about the items on any list one at a time--without cut and pastes--and listen.  No one seems daring enough (or perhaps able) to leave the darkness and face the light and the truth.  

For example...

There is nothing wrong with anyone saying, "For me, the Rosary does not work as a meditative prayer on the life of Christ..."  I am sure most Catholics will agree that sometimes the Rosary doesn't bring them to that meditative state, so they leave off and enter another type of prayer.  Catholics might also note for those times (often times of emotional trauma) when one has trouble entering into any prayer, the Rosary is of great help, as the Rosary guides a meditation of the life of Christ or the Psalms.  Do non-Catholics really believe meditating on the life of Christ or the Psalms is not Biblical?  

The second example is from yesterday.  There is nothing wrong with saying, "I don't care to go to the Sacrament of Reconciliation before a priest."  The error is the accusation that the Sacrament is about power and control, instead of noting that the Catholic sacraments have always centered around the life of Christ and how he asked the Apostles to continue his ministry.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, okay, it's kind of fun to watch you guys argue over the right way to worship an Imaginary Sky Pixie.
> 
> The problem is the Bible doesn't line up with itself.



I agree it takes a tremendous amount of study of both the Bible and the histories and cultures of Biblical times to correctly understand the contexts of the Bible.  Biblical passages are not, "One size fits all."  

God is not imaginary, and contrary to some who espouse faith alone, I think those who follow virtues (yes, those despised works) are more likely to comprehend and find some empathy with God.  It seems to me many pick up faith by following/applying virtues.  I don't know, but I also tend to think those of the Jewish faith would agree--that their Law (of virtues) is designed to do precisely this, bring people to faith.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



To non-Jewish readers of these Genealogies today, they are just a list of names that do not match.  They also follow the line of Joseph, though some feel Mary's genealogy follows along some of the same lines.  In the time the Gospels were written, genealogies told stories--and we especially see this in Matthew's genealogy.  Matthew's entire Gospel is an overlay or transcendence of the Old Testament.  It's purpose is not to tell about the humans, but to present the story of how God worked in each of these lives to bring the birth of Christ and the salvation of mankind to fruition.  

Nor were dates meant to be exact.  People, especially the common people, didn't keep track of years--and they followed different calendars as well.  When people asked, "When did this happen?" the response was not a year, the response was, "Remember just before Herod died?  Or remember when Quirinius called that ridiculous census?  It was around then."

Matthew, a Jew, found the fact that the family lived in Egypt for a time to be meaningful--Luke, a non-Jew apparently didn't see any importance of wasting pen and ink on such a trivial time in the life of Christ.  

We of modern times often make the mistake of assuming that the way we do things today is the way it was always done.  Instead, we have to put aside the way we would record things in modern times, and go back to how it was popularly done in Biblical times.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> To non-Jewish readers of these Genealogies today, they are just a list of names that do not match. They also follow the line of Joseph, though some feel Mary's genealogy follows along some of the same lines. In the time the Gospels were written, genealogies told stories--and we especially see this in Matthew's genealogy. Matthew's entire Gospel is an overlay or transcendence of the Old Testament. It's purpose is not to tell about the humans, but to present the story of how God worked in each of these lives to bring the birth of Christ and the salvation of mankind to fruition.



Or that these were just two guys making it up as they went.   Okay, here's the thing. Both Matt and Luke copied heavily off of Mark, who didn't really cover Jesus early life.  They were both essentially writing fan-fiction.  Now, I give Matt some credit, he actually plagiarized his genealogy from the Book of Chronicles... Except that he dropped some names out of his list to hit certain lucky numbers.  

Yes, it is well documented that Matthew misinterpreted, our outright lied about scripture to make Jesus fit into prophecy.  

and one of those genealogies being 'from Mary's bloodline" is crap.  



Meriweather said:


> Nor were dates meant to be exact. People, especially the common people, didn't keep track of years--and they followed different calendars as well. When people asked, "When did this happen?" the response was not a year, the response was, "Remember just before Herod died? Or remember when Quirinius called that ridiculous census? It was around then."





Except that this was "around".  These were SPECIFIC events.  So either Jesus was born before the time Herod died or he was born when Quirinius ordered a census and there was no room at the inn.  The problem is that you have a 10 year gap between those events, and those events were key to the stories. They simply can't both be true. 

Then you delve into the logic of them. Matthew's story makes no sense because if Herod had ordered the slaughter of babies, this is something people would have remembered.  It does make sense if your realize, Matthew being a horrible plagiarizer, was merely copying the story of the slaughter of innocents from the book of Exodus, giving Jesus a story similar to Moses. 

Luke's version has a similar problem. It would really make no sense to order people to report to a place their ancestors came from in order to do a census. Also at the time, while Judea had become a Roman Province, Galilee was still a client Kingdom under the rule of Herod Antipas



Meriweather said:


> Matthew, a Jew, found the fact that the family lived in Egypt for a time to be meaningful--Luke, a non-Jew apparently didn't see any importance of wasting pen and ink on such a trivial time in the life of Christ.



Again, that seems very unlikely.  Herod ordering the murder of hundreds of infants based on the word of some Magi would have been a VERY big deal.   Also, the reason why Jesus family fled to Egypt - to get away from Herod - wouldn't make sense if Herod had been dead for 10 years at that point. 



Meriweather said:


> We of modern times often make the mistake of assuming that the way we do things today is the way it was always done. Instead, we have to put aside the way we would record things in modern times, and go back to how it was popularly done in Biblical times.



Nonsense. Let's look at another JC from that same time period. Julius Caesar.  We know when he was born (July, 100 BCE) and we know the exact day he died (March 15, 44 BCE).  We know the dates of events in his life.  

Meanwhile, the first writing about Jesus don't happen until 20 years after his death, and the first Gospels don't occur until 50 years after his death.  The Church picked out four Gospels out of the hundreds that existed, to tell the story they wanted to tell. 

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> I agree it takes a tremendous amount of study of both the Bible and the histories and cultures of Biblical times to correctly understand the contexts of the Bible. Biblical passages are not, "One size fits all."



I do admit that it takes quite an effort to ignore the contradictions, absurdities, cruelties, racism, homophobia and superstition in the bible and still distill out the "good" parts that you guys are comfortable with.  

I stopped making that effort years ago. 




Meriweather said:


> God is not imaginary, and contrary to some who espouse faith alone, I think those who follow virtues (yes, those despised works) are more likely to comprehend and find some empathy with God. It seems to me many pick up faith by following/applying virtues. I don't know, but I also tend to think those of the Jewish faith would agree--that their Law (of virtues) is designed to do precisely this, bring people to faith.



The problem is, the bible is full of just as many things we'd consider evils today as 'virtues'.   According to the bible, slavery was okay.  You could marry your rape victim if you paid her father 50 sheckels.  Committing genocide against your enemies in war was encouraged by God.  Saul lost favor with God because he didn't commit complete genocide against the Amalekites.  

The bible didn't change on these things.  We did.  We just pretend those things aren't relevant anymore.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Except that this was "around".  These were SPECIFIC events.  So either Jesus was born before the time Herod died or he was born when Quirinius ordered a census and there was no room at the inn.  The problem is that you have a 10 year gap between those events, and those events were key to the stories. They simply can't both be true.
> 
> Then you delve into the logic of them. Matthew's story makes no sense because if Herod had ordered the slaughter of babies, this is something people would have remembered.  It does make sense if your realize, Matthew being a horrible plagiarizer, was merely copying the story of the slaughter of innocents from the book of Exodus, giving Jesus a story similar to Moses.
> 
> ...



I understand you are angry and that you take it personally that you see Matthew and Luke as trying to fool you.  In fact, both were writing to specific audiences of their time.  I doubt either thought what they wrote down would be suspiciously investigated by you thousands of years later.  They wrote to an audience who understood the familiar references of their time.  I suspect even if they were told people two thousand years later would be mad about their methodology and research styles, they still would have said, "Tough, we're trying to connect with our own audience today."  

Of course Matthew was using the Exodus story!  Doesn't your Bible footnote this?  You sound like you have recently discovered something that has been carefully hidden from you.  These are things I learned by ninth grade--and that was some time ago.  

Absolutely, you can find some specific dates of some famous people. However, what about King David?   Everyone today has heard of King David, but no one knows the exact dates of his birth and death.  

I have read many of the "Lost Gospels", and these were written after the Gospels we use today.  Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John were the first--others started popping up once Christianity became more popular.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> I do admit that it takes quite an effort to ignore the contradictions, absurdities, cruelties, racism, homophobia and superstition in the bible and still distill out the "good" parts that you guys are comfortable with.
> 
> I stopped making that effort years ago.
> 
> ...



Slavery was an economic reality of the time--very different from the slavery of the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries.  In Biblical times, the choice was to take on the conquered as slaves/servants--or slaughter them.  Jews were given specific instructions on treating slaves and servants kindly.  Can we find examples when slaves were treated meanly?  Absolutely.  We can also see where slaves were treated as family.  

However, nineteenth century Americans claiming their slavery was the same as Biblical slavery?  Sorry, but conquering a people and kidnapping individual people is not the same.  The second unquestionable comes under, "Thou shalt not steal," and we fought a one of the bloodiest wars to make this point.  Some felt that strongly about it.  

We see some harsh punishments and consequences, which should tell us more how seriously the Jews of Biblical times considered these sins to be.   Once again, with payment to the father, you are comparing today's culture (where any payment would be directly to the woman) to the realities of those times.  

As for the Amalekites, I see that situation as an internal war between priests and politicians.  It appears in that incident, the priests carried the day--they got their man in.   As for other incidents of genocide (commanded by man in God's name), I would need specifics.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> I understand you are angry and that you take it personally that you see Matthew and Luke as trying to fool you. In fact, both were writing to specific audiences of their time. I doubt either thought what they wrote down would be suspiciously investigated by you thousands of years later. They wrote to an audience who understood the familiar references of their time. I suspect even if they were told people two thousand years later would be mad about their methodology and research styles, they still would have said, "Tough, we're trying to connect with our own audience today."



Naw, I don't take it personally that Luke and Matthew lied to me. I take it personally that the NUNS lied to me. 

Of course, the problem is that Matthew and Luke were writing for different audiences.  Matthew wrote for a Jewish audience, before Christians decided to say fuck it and just genocide the shit out of them.   Luke was writing for a Greek and Roman audience.   But the point I am making is that they weren't reporting facts, they were just making stuff up to fit their narrative. 



Meriweather said:


> Of course Matthew was using the Exodus story! Doesn't your Bible footnote this? You sound like you have recently discovered something that has been carefully hidden from you. These are things I learned by ninth grade--and that was some time ago.



He didn't "use" the Exodus story, he PLAGIARIZED the Exodus story and said something that didn't happen actually happened. 



Meriweather said:


> Absolutely, you can find some specific dates of some famous people. However, what about King David? Everyone today has heard of King David, but no one knows the exact dates of his birth and death.



Actually, it's doubtful David existed, either. There's certainly no archeological evidence to support it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Slavery was an economic reality of the time--very different from the slavery of the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries. In Biblical times, the choice was to take on the conquered as slaves/servants--or slaughter them. Jews were given specific instructions on treating slaves and servants kindly. Can we find examples when slaves were treated meanly? Absolutely. We can also see where slaves were treated as family.
> 
> However, nineteenth century Americans claiming their slavery was the same as Biblical slavery? Sorry, but conquering a people and kidnapping individual people is not the same. The second unquestionable comes under, "Thou shalt not steal," and we fought a one of the bloodiest wars to make this point. Some felt that strongly about it.



The thing was, Confederates cited the bible as a justificaiton for continuing slavery into the 19th century.  

And, no, really, Jews were instructed to treat Jewish slaves kindly.  Non-Jewish slaves, fuck those guys.  

Leviticus 25:44-46
_Both thy bondmen, and thy bondmaids, which thou shalt have, shall be of the heathen that are round about you; of them shall ye buy bondmen and bondmaids. Moreover of the children of the strangers that do sojourn among you, of them shall ye buy, and of their families that are with you, which they begat in your land: and they shall be your possession. And ye shall take them as an inheritance for your children after you, to inherit them for a possession; they shall be your bondmen for ever. 

_


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> We see some harsh punishments and consequences, which should tell us more how seriously the Jews of Biblical times considered these sins to be. Once again, with payment to the father, you are comparing today's culture (where any payment would be directly to the woman) to the realities of those times.



_If a man find a damsel that is a virgin, which is not betrothed, and lay hold on her, and lie with her, and they be found; Then the man that lay with her shall give unto the damsel's father fifty shekels of silver, *and she shall be his wife; because he hath humbled her, he may not put her away all his days*._ -- Deuteronomy 22:28-29

this isn't "I'm going to pay you for damages", this is, "I'm going to buy you as property, because I've already ruined you, and you are stuck with me for life.  That's batshit insane, making a woman marry her rapist.  

Then you have THIS Gem.

_If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city._ -- Deuteronomy 22:23-24

Yup.  If you are a rape victim and don't scream loudly enough, you will get taken out and stoned.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> As for the Amalekites, I see that situation as an internal war between priests and politicians. It appears in that incident, the priests carried the day--they got their man in. As for other incidents of genocide (commanded by man in God's name), I would need specifics.



I thought you were a biblical scholar? 

What the Bible says about genocide

And we took all his cities at that time, and utterly destroyed the men, and the women, and the little ones, of every city, we left none to remain. Deuteronomy 2:34

And we utterly destroyed them, ... utterly destroying the men, women, and children, of every city. Deuteronomy 3:6

And when the LORD thy God shall deliver them before thee; thou shalt smite them, and utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them, nor shew mercy unto them. Deuteronomy 7:2

And thou shalt consume all the people which the LORD thy God shall deliver thee; thine eye shall have no pity upon them. Deuteronomy 7:16

Thou shalt surely smite the inhabitants of that city with the edge of the sword, destroying it utterly, and all that is therein, and the cattle thereof, with the edge of the sword. Deuteronomy 13:15

But of the cities of these people, which the LORD thy God doth give thee for an inheritance, thou shalt save alive nothing that breatheth. Deuteronomy 20:16-17

And they utterly destroyed all that was in the city, both man and woman, young and old, and ox, and sheep, and ass, with the edge of the sword. Joshua 6:21

So smote all the country ... he left none remaining, but utterly destroyed all that breathed, as the LORD God of Israel commanded. Joshua 10:40

Thus saith the LORD of hosts ... go and smite Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have, and spare them not; but slay both man and woman, infant and suckling, ox and sheep, camel and ass. 1 Samuel 15:2-3


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, I don't take it personally that Luke and Matthew lied to me. I take it personally that the NUNS lied to me.



We must have been taught by a different order of nuns.  Either that, or the nuns at my school insisted we do some of our own research.  Hard to believe that even without this, you didn't have people in your class challenging every other word presented in religion class.  

Have you ever been able to identify any wellspring of love in the Bible?


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Meriweather said:
> 
> 
> > As for the Amalekites, I see that situation as an internal war between priests and politicians. It appears in that incident, the priests carried the day--they got their man in. As for other incidents of genocide (commanded by man in God's name), I would need specifics.
> ...



I asked you to identify a passage you were thinking of.  I may be a student of the Bible, but I've never been able to grasp the technique of reading minds.  If you wish to select one, I would be happy to discuss it with you, but presently I haven't the time for a cut and paste pile on.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> We must have been taught by a different order of nuns. Either that, or the nuns at my school insisted we do some of our own research. Hard to believe that even without this, you didn't have people in your class challenging every other word presented in religion class.



Oh sure we did. And they promptly got whacked with a wooden ruler and told they were going to Hell. 

the best thing that ever happened is that it became cool to be a lesbian and these convents stopped attracted poor deluded women into joining these whacky cults. 





Meriweather said:


> Have you ever been able to identify any wellspring of love in the Bible?



No, the Bible is absolutely worthless as a guide for living a good life.  They need to come with warning labels. 







and maybe this...


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> I asked you to identify a passage you were thinking of. I may be a student of the Bible, but I've never been able to grasp the technique of reading minds. If you wish to select one, I would be happy to discuss it with you, but presently I haven't the time for a cut and paste pile on.



Okay, I'll just limit it to one. 

_*10:32* And the LORD delivered Lachish into the hand of Israel, which took it on the second day, and smote it with the edge of the sword, and all the souls that were therein , according to all that he had done to Libnah. 
*10:33* Then Horam king of Gezer came up to help Lachish; and Joshua smote him and his people, until he had left him none remaining. (10:33) 
*10:34* And from Lachish Joshua passed unto Eglon, and all Israel with him; and they encamped against it, and fought against it: (10:34-35) 
*10:35* And they took it on that day, and smote it with the edge of the sword, and all the souls that were therein he utterly destroyed that day , according to all that he had done to Lachish. 
*10:36* And Joshua went up from Eglon, and all Israel with him, unto Hebron; and they fought against it:
*10:37* And they took it, and smote it with the edge of the sword, and the king thereof, and all the cities thereof, and all the souls that were therein; he left none remaining , according to all that he had done to Eglon; but destroyed it utterly, and all the souls that were therein. 
*10:38* And Joshua returned, and all Israel with him, to Debir; and fought against it: 
*10:39* And he took it, and the king thereof, and all the cities thereof; and they smote them with the edge of the sword, and utterly destroyed all the souls that were therein; he left none remaining : as he had done to Hebron, so he did to Debir, and to the king thereof; as he had done also to Libnah, and to her king. 
*10:40* So Joshua smote all the country of the hills, and of the south, and of the vale, and of the springs, and all their kings: he left none remaining, but utterly destroyed all that breathed, as the LORD God of Israel commanded. 
_
Sounds like Genocide to me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > we are to be Bereans of God's Word. I can go point by point over this list if you want to.... Here is a list of teachings in the RCC that do not line up with the Bible. Heck, they have a huge Catechism that has dozens of false statements/beliefs in it.
> ...


*"Zone 2":**Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.  * Zone 2 Posting Rules US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

This is a discussion among people of faith.  If you are against faith, find somewhere else to post.  The next time I see something like this, I'll report you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> This is a discussion among people of faith. If you are against faith, find somewhere else to post. The next time I see something like this, I'll report you.



Guy, i'm keeping it on topic.  The topic is Jack Chick and his crazy interpretation of the bible.  While I do think that Jack Chick is indeed as crazy as a shithouse rat, it's not like other denominations have a lack of silly things they believe in.  

Here's a graphic for you.  Something that is silly doesn't become less silly because you dress it up in vestments and call it a religion.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Naw, I don't take it personally that Luke and Matthew lied to me. I take it personally that the NUNS lied to me.
> ...



That's what all nuns say.  The problem is with the many "raised Catholics" out there thinking they're some kind of authority on Catholic teaching because they slept, doodled, or day dreamed their way through Catholic school.  Kids can't be forced to take their lessons seriously and many don't. But that doesn't stop them from thinking they have some sort of pedigree to discuss Catholic teaching among real, devout Catholics. I've never failed to successfully demonstrate in debate that these "raised Catholics" never really understood what the Church teaches and that even converts like myself are far more intimately familiar with the history and teaching of the Church.

I don't waste my time arguing with materialists like Joe. I find it's like sweeping a dirt floor.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah..my heart breaks at your enslavement to the negative path you have chosen..
Release your faith and let it guide you to the clear light. 
Blessings for your health and happiness..


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > This is a discussion among people of faith. If you are against faith, find somewhere else to post. The next time I see something like this, I'll report you.
> ...



If you believe that EVERY interpretation of the Bible is fallacious then what does it matter what you think of Jack Chick? When you call the God an "imaginary sky pixie" among people of faith, you are flaming/trolling and in violation of the rules.  If you can keep such references to yourself, you'll have no problem with me or the moderators.


----------



## hazlnut (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Some of my favorite witnessing tools are the Jack Chick Tracts because they can be left anywhere and people enjoy reading them!  This is a link to some of the great Jack Chick tracts that have been printed over the years.  The cartoon drawings are part of the attraction for reading. Millions of people have read them and many have been saved as a result of reading them.  Enjoy!  Chick Cartoon Tracts
> 
> Are Roman Catholics Christians
> 
> ...




These have been around for decades.


It's part of the anti-Roman Catholic movement in the Evangelical Churches, stemming from their own feelings of insecurity and resentment.

The Roman Catholic Church created the bible, assembling the books and letters, poetry and prose, into one collect.  The bible is the first library of Western Civilization-- a collection of writings by different authors including the most of the already established Hebrew Bible.

Evangelicals like to forget the Roman Catholic Church is the first organized version of Christianity, followed by the Eastern Orthodox.  

It does seem strange to hate your great-grandfather -- the church that gave birth to the church that gave birth to the church that gave birth to you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> That's what all nuns say. The problem is with the many "raised Catholics" out there thinking they're some kind of authority on Catholic teaching because they slept, doodled, or day dreamed their way through Catholic school. Kids can't be forced to take their lessons seriously and many don't. But that doesn't stop them from thinking they have some sort of pedigree to discuss Catholic teaching among real, devout Catholics. I've never failed to successfully demonstrate in debate that these "raised Catholics" never really understood what the Church teaches and that even converts like myself are far more intimately familiar with the history and teaching of the Church.
> 
> I don't waste my time arguing with materialists like Joe. I find it's like sweeping a dirt floor.



Well, the thing is, I've always find that people who convert to the Roman Stupid Church are usually more fanatical than those of us who were born into it and then spend most of our lives ignoring it and treating the Pope like a senile old uncle. I think this has more to do with the fact that you made this choice as an adult and you really don't want to admit you made a bad one. 

"Yes, Uncle Francis, Dogs really do go to Heaven!"   

The thing is, for me, I started calling bullshit on this stuff at an early age.  Not only the questionable Two different geneologies of Jesus through Joseph who wasn't his father, anyway.  (Seriously, only my patron saint would have bought THAT story.)  The real capper for me was when Sister Mary Bonaventure came in and told us that God flooded the whole world because people were "Wicked".   When I asked why he would drown the babies, she said, "They were WIIIICKED Babies.  WIIIIIIIIIICKED!!!!"  

Today, I realize she was a self-hating lesbian who signed on to this sexless lifestyle, being put in charge of what she could never have- children.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my favorite witnessing tools are the Jack Chick Tracts because they can be left anywhere and people enjoy reading them!  This is a link to some of the great Jack Chick tracts that have been printed over the years.  The cartoon drawings are part of the attraction for reading. Millions of people have read them and many have been saved as a result of reading them.  Enjoy!  Chick Cartoon Tracts
> ...



Jack Chick tracts have been used for decades for preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  Those who are offended by him are not offended by him but by the Word of God, Hazelnut.  The reaction to the Gospel of Jesus Christ preached as not changed since the beginning.  When the Apostle Paul preached the Gospel of Jesus Christ to unbelievers - two things were sure to follow - a revival and a riot.  Nothing has changed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> If you believe that EVERY interpretation of the Bible is fallacious then what does it matter what you think of Jack Chick? When you call the God an "imaginary sky pixie" among people of faith, you are flaming/trolling and in violation of the rules. If you can keep such references to yourself, you'll have no problem with me or the moderators.



I've been calling god an "imaginary sky pixie" for years here.  I think it puts it in the proper perspective. 

And, yes, I do think Jack Chick needs to be called out for special recognition on his views because they are just so completely crazy.   his hatred of gays, Catholics, Jews, Mormons, Muslims, people who play _Dungeons and Dragons_ (no, really) is just so hilarious to read.  I mean, if I were writing a parody of Fundamentalists, they'd look like a Chick Track, but frankly, he manages to accomplish by accident what the best satirists couldn't do on purpose.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Do you know a single person who picked up a Jack tract in the men's room and suddenly saw the light?  Neither do I.  

I do think that people take credit for "spreading the gospel" with the most minimum effort and cost possible.  But it does take great effort and great cost to spread the gospel. Why do we send missionaries to foreign lands when we can just blanket them with Jack Chick publications pushed out of the back of a C-130 transport plane? People aren't convinced by brochures, they're convinced by people and there's no substitute for establishing relationships with people, earning the right to speak into their lives, and then presenting the gospel via a personal testimony.

Jack Chick tracts don't save anybody, and calling this "spreading the gospel" is an outrageous cheapening of the real thing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Jesus Christ is our defender, not Saint Michael - whoever he is.  I do not even know of a Saint Michael and I used to be Catholic.  No one is attacking Catholics here.  We are examining the false teachings of the Roman Church.  For some - speaking truth equates to hatred.  For others - speaking the truth is what sets men free.  I know the latter to be the case.  If the thread offends you - you are free to find another.  Or make your own.

This Jack Chick Tract is called, The Death Cookie


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jesus Christ is our defender, not Saint Michael - whoever he is. I do not even know of a Saint Michael and I used to be Catholic. No one is attacking Catholics here. We are examining the false teachings of the Roman Church. For some - speaking truth equates to hatred. For others - speaking the truth is what sets men free. I know the latter to be the case. If the thread offends you - you are free to find another. Or make your own.



How can you have been a Catholic and not heard of St. Michael?   That sounds a bit dubious.  

I was taught he was one of the four Archangels-  along with Gabriel, Rafael and Lucifer (AKA Satan).  

Of course, you study the bible closer, and you find that 'Lucifer" is a mistranslated rendering of a verse referring to the morning star, and "Satan" barely appears in the old Testament, but when he does, he is doing God's bidding.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

continues........The Death Cookie


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Part 2 of ................The Death Cookie


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Part 3 of the ............The Death Cookie


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Conclusion of Part 3 The Death Cookie :


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jerry's spamming again, but you might have hit on something. 

Yes, MOST of Christianity IS a ripoff of earlier Pagan religions.  

Christianity tried to co-opt Mithraism, Zoroastrianism, Mandeism, the worship of Sarapis and a bunch of other sects.  

but here's a concept for you.  If Satan took over the Catholic CHurch, doesn't that make your God sound kind of incompetent?  I mean, like it or not, there's still more Catholics than all other flavors of Christianity combined, and while the Protestant Churches are largely in decline, the Catholic Church is still growing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Who here can deny this is the teaching of the Roman Catholic Church?  Yet scripture exposes these teachings to be a lie.  A lie that opposes the truth of the Scriptures in the Holy Bible.  Who are we to believe?  The Roman Church?  Or Jesus Christ, the Living Word of God?  What are we to believe?   The Doctrines of man?  Or the Doctrine of Jesus Christ as found in the Holy Bible?

  We are to be followers of Jesus Christ.  Not men.  We are to obey the Holy Bible, not the false teachings - doctrines of Demons the Apostles warned us about.  The decision must be made - to call upon the name of the LORD and be saved - or to remain in a false church and perish.  There is only one choice.  Come out from among them - Call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved according to Romans 10:9,10.  We are not to believe teachings that are opposed to the Word of God.  We are to expose false teachings and defend the Word of God.  That is what Christians are to do when they see the people being led like lambs to the slaughter by false teachers.




The Death Cookie


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Let's look at some testimonies of people who  believed on the Lord Jesus Christ and were saved after finding and / or reading Jack Chick tracts!

Here s why Christians say Chick Tracts get read
*Chick tracts are everywhere*
One constant throughout my life is those pesky little Chick tracts that I seemed to find no matter where in the world I went! Even when I was stationed in Japan, there they were. By His grace I am found at last. Thank you for being there all of my life. 
*E-Mail*

*Pastors love Chick tracts*
I'm a pastor. I was saved in jail in 1984 after reading a Chick tract!    *E-Mail*

Over twenty years ago my brother and his wife gave me several of your tracts. After reading THIS WAS YOUR LIFE! the Holy Spirit convicted me so strongly that I knelt down at the foot of the bed and repented of my sins and confessed Jesus Christ as my Lord and Savior.    *Alabama*

Your tracts have helped me win dozens of souls to Jesus here in St. Peter.    *Florida*

Your tracts planted the seed that led me to Christ. I was saved after seeing tons of tracts laying all over Wal-Mart while working, shopping, etc.    *California*

I came to Christ out of a totally heathen background and one of the most instrumental ministries in my life was a Chick tract given to me by my brother.    *Texas*


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Who here can deny this is the teaching of the Roman Catholic Church? Yet scripture exposes these teachings to be a lie. A lie that opposes the truth of the Scriptures in the Holy Bible. Who are we to believe? The Roman Church? Or Jesus Christ, the Living Word of God? What are we to believe? The Doctrines of man? Or the Doctrine of Jesus Christ as found in the Holy Bible?



I think  Transubstantiation is a little silly.  I thought it was silly when I was a catholic and the nuns told us not to bite the wafers because we were biting Jesus.  

My problem with Christianity is not the silly things that set your denominations apart, but the dumb stuff you all agree upon. 

I have a real problem with a God that would forgive Jeffrey Dahmner and let him into heaven because he accepted Jesus but would burn Ann Frank for all eternity because she didn't.  There's simply never a moral universe where that becomes okay.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



That is not true.  The disciples owned very little and turned the world upside down preaching the Gospel.  You've believed a lie.  It is an excuse for the Vatican to hold onto the trillions of dollars in wealth they possess - lands, vaults full of gold and precious jewels, secular publishing companies, private day cares, private schools /  colleges, hospitals, insurance companies, brothels, other businesses they own, the expensive cars, opulent luxury mansions / villas, you name it - it is an abomination.   The gold and silver they have heaped up will testify against them at the Judgment - read James Chapter 5 of the Authorized King James Bible.   Jesus Christ had no place to lay his head - the bible declares - you must be kidding me expecting us to believe it takes great wealth to preach the gospel. Utter nonsense.  It is as simple as one Born Again person led by the Holy Spirit sharing the Gospel of Jesus Christ with a lost soul.  That is how it was done from the very beginning.  Read the bible and stop listening to the Roman Church.

Here is what the bible says:

James 5 3 Your gold and silver are corroded. Their corrosion will testify against you and eat your flesh like fire. You have hoarded wealth in the last days.


----------



## hazlnut (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...









I am surprised at how little so-called "christians" really know about the history of the church and how the bible came to be.

And you extreme evangelicals are extremely jealous and insecure.  Get over it.  You're a second cousin at best to the Christian Faith founded in the Roman Catholic Church.  We still think you're okay.  Just remember who gave you the good word.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh sure we did. And they promptly got whacked with a wooden ruler and told they were going to Hell.



I'm still trying to decide if you are angry and bitter--or perhaps a whole lot of fun.  

The nuns who taught at my school never laid a finger on any student--or even anything as harmless as a wet noodle, let alone a wooden ruler.  Instead, one brought in the George Carlin recording lampooning Catholicism and laughed right along with us.  Another told us flat out that of the fifty-two students in the class, only a baker's dozen of us (one-in-four) would choose to remain practicing Catholics.  Sure, after listening to George Carlin, we discussed what Carlin missed or didn't take into account--but this didn't make Carlin any less funny.  

The nuns who taught us taught that God didn't send anyone to hell--but some choose to go there to get away from God.  Another analogy they were fond of was heaven being a banquet table with long spoons where everyone happily used the spoons to feed each other.  Hell was the same banquet table with long spoons in another room where everyone was trying to eat off their own long spoon--and starving because they could not reach the food at the end of the spoon.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, I'll just limit it to one.
> 
> _*10:32* And the LORD delivered Lachish into the hand of Israel, which took it on the second day, and smote it with the edge of the sword, and all the souls that were therein , according to all that he had done to Libnah.
> *10:33* Then Horam king of Gezer came up to help Lachish; and Joshua smote him and his people, until he had left him none remaining. (10:33)
> ...



Do you believe God promised the land to the Israelites?


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> That's what all nuns say.  The problem is with the many "raised Catholics" out there thinking they're some kind of authority on Catholic teaching because they slept, doodled, or day dreamed their way through Catholic school.  Kids can't be forced to take their lessons seriously and many don't. But that doesn't stop them from thinking they have some sort of pedigree to discuss Catholic teaching among real, devout Catholics. I've never failed to successfully demonstrate in debate that these "raised Catholics" never really understood what the Church teaches and that even converts like myself are far more intimately familiar with the history and teaching of the Church.
> 
> I don't waste my time arguing with materialists like Joe. I find it's like sweeping a dirt floor.



My dad was a convert!  He married into a family that could trace its Catholic roots back past Colonial times.  He (and others) told me if I really wanted to learn about my Catholic faith, I had to continue to study and practice it all the days of my life.  He was also surprised that he knew more about the Catholic Church than many (not all, but many) who were raised in the faith.  Dad was a great role model.   

I do not mind discussing my faith with Joe and others like him.  I won't change their mind, they won't change my mind, but all of us may find our understanding has been increased by the exchange.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Let's look at some testimonies of people who  believed on the Lord Jesus Christ and were saved after finding and / or reading Jack Chick tracts!
> 
> Here s why Christians say Chick Tracts get read
> *Chick tracts are everywhere*
> ...



The Death Cookie
Let's review one specific segment of the message from The Death Cookie and take a closer look at what this means:




Please examine the letters on the wafer the Roman Church claim has become the body of Jesus Christ - of which you are partaking of in the Roman Church - at communion - What does IHS stand for?  IHS Stands for Isis, Horus, and Seb, the gods of Egypt.  Have you ever wondered before what IHS stood for?  Now you know.  It stands for Isis, Horus and Seb, the gods of Egypt.  Please do your own research into who these gods of Egypt are,,,,,,*Isis, Horus and Seb.  
*
Then renounce Catholicism once and for all, repent of your involvment with this false religion and call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved according to Romans 10:9,10.  Whosoever calls upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ shall be saved.  We must follow Jesus Christ of the bible and not the false Jesus taught in the Roman Church.  We must come out from among them as the bible commands - we must follow Jesus Christ and obey the Bible.  Not men.   Amen?  Amen!


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> I think  Transubstantiation is a little silly.  I thought it was silly when I was a catholic and the nuns told us not to bite the wafers because we were biting Jesus.



Were you pre-Vatican II?  Our nuns pointed out that the most accurate translation of what Jesus said was, "Gnaw on this..."  meaning picture an animal gnawing on the flesh of its kill.  Jesus was serious about, "Eat my flesh, drink my blood."  

Joe, I know you don't take it seriously, but Christ did--and so do practicing Catholics.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Wrong again, Meriweather.  Jesus Christ did not teach that the bread was transformed into his physical flesh nor did he teach that the wine was transformed into his physical blood.  The Blood of Jesus Christ was shed for the remission of sins once and for all.  There is no teaching in the Bible that Jesus Christ is sacrificed over and over and over again.  That is not found in the Bible anywhere.  Nor is membership to the Roman church and belief on its false doctrines the way to Salvation. Jesus Christ is the Way, the Truth and the Life.  No man comes to the Father except through the Son..  Read the bible... there is no mention of Mary having any part in the forgiveness of sins nor salvation.  She is not our mediator.  Jesus Christ is.  Jesus Christ is Lord.  

 We are to believe the Bible and not the teachings of men.  Salvation is a free gift.  It is not earned.  It is not based on rituals.  It is based on Faith in Jesus Christ.  Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved.  Abraham was justified by Faith.  Anyone who has read the Bible knows that God gave the land as an inheritance to Isaac and his descendants.  Not the Roman Church.  They have no claim to the land of Israel and should not be interfering with the inheritance that God promised to Abraham's son, Isaac, and his descendants.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong again, Meriweather.  Jesus Christ did not teach that the bread was transformed into his physical flesh nor did he teach that the wine was transformed into his physical blood.  The Blood of Jesus Christ was shed for the remission of sins once and for all.  There is no teaching in the Bible that Jesus Christ is sacrificed over and over and over again.  That is not found in the Bible anywhere.  Nor is membership to the Roman church and belief on its false doctrines the way to Salvation. Jesus Christ is the Way, the Truth and the Life.  No man comes to the Father except through the Son..  Read the bible... there is no mention of Mary having any part in the forgiveness of sins nor salvation.  She is not our mediator.  Jesus Christ is.  Jesus Christ is Lord.
> 
> We are to believe the Bible and not the teachings of men.  Salvation is a free gift.  It is not earned.  It is not based on rituals.  It is based on Faith in Jesus Christ.  Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved.  Abraham was justified by Faith.  Anyone who has read the Bible knows that God gave the land as an inheritance to Isaac and his descendants.  Not the Roman Church.  They have no claim to the land of Israel and should not be interfering with the inheritance that God promised to Abraham's son, Isaac, and his descendants.



The Catholic Church does not teach:

1.  That is Christ sacrificed over and over again;
2.  That Mary forgives sins:
3.  That it is possible to earn one's way to heaven.

If someone has deluded you into thinking the above are Church teachings, they are mistaken.  If you, or they, wish to hear the actual teachings, I would be happy to share.  

The Catholic Church does teach John 6 and what the other three Gospels record of the Last Supper.  All of it.  Without hesitation and without apology.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> I'm still trying to decide if you are angry and bitter--or perhaps a whole lot of fun.



Probably all of the above. 



Meriweather said:


> The nuns who taught us taught that God didn't send anyone to hell--but some choose to go there to get away from God. Another analogy they were fond of was heaven being a banquet table with long spoons where everyone happily used the spoons to feed each other. Hell was the same banquet table with long spoons in another room where everyone was trying to eat off their own long spoon--and starving because they could not reach the food at the end of the spoon.



Yes, yes, I get that.  God is going to totally send you to hell for all eternity, but you "sent yourself" there by not worshipping him or not following his rules or doing things that most sensible people wouldn't even send you to jail for. 

Incidentally, my nuns used the spoon anology (except their version was chopsticks.)  And I thought that was kind of retarded.  Frankly, it sounds like Heaven is a place where they intentionally made things needlessly difficult.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Do you believe God promised the land to the Israelites?



No, I don't.   I don't think there is a God, and frankly, even if there were, it seems to me kind of silly that he would have a 14 billion year plan to create a universe and then take time out of his busy schedule to torment a bunch of goat-herders in Palestine.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 13, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Were you pre-Vatican II? Our nuns pointed out that the most accurate translation of what Jesus said was, "Gnaw on this..." meaning picture an animal gnawing on the flesh of its kill. Jesus was serious about, "Eat my flesh, drink my blood."
> 
> Joe, I know you don't take it seriously, but Christ did--and so do practicing Catholics.



My Catholic upbringing was from 1968 to 1980.  In 1983, my mom died of cancer and a nun said it was part of "God's Plan".  

Pretty much done with Catholicism after that, except to viciously mock it at every oppurtunity.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, yes, I get that.  God is going to totally send you to hell for all eternity, but you "sent yourself" there by not worshipping him or not following his rules or doing things that most sensible people wouldn't even send you to jail for.
> 
> Incidentally, my nuns used the spoon anology (except their version was chopsticks.)  And I thought that was kind of retarded.  Frankly, it sounds like Heaven is a place where they intentionally made things needlessly difficult.



Hell, as I was taught, was a separation from God.  God does not choose to separate Himself from us, but He will honor the wish of those who choose to separate themselves from Him.  

The spoon, or chopsticks, analogy is meant to compare heaven to a place where we serve one another.  Hell is the place where we serve only self, and those around us are only interested in self as well.


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Meriweather said:
> 
> 
> > Were you pre-Vatican II? Our nuns pointed out that the most accurate translation of what Jesus said was, "Gnaw on this..." meaning picture an animal gnawing on the flesh of its kill. Jesus was serious about, "Eat my flesh, drink my blood."
> ...



God moves in mysterious, dickish ways.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Meriweather said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe God promised the land to the Israelites?
> ...



The story/history recounted in Joshua is how the Israelites see God fulfilling a promise He made to them.  Their victories they credit to God.  As Christians, we cannot but help contrast the Messiah we accepted to the one the Jews were expecting to overthrow the Romans and their other enemies in much the same way as Joshua did the earlier inhabitants of Judea.  David, too, was a warrior king, and Jews expect the Messiah to be the same.  

Jesus focused on the idea that God is more concerned with an individual's life than He is for the life of any nation.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> My Catholic upbringing was from 1968 to 1980.  In 1983, my mom died of cancer and a nun said it was part of "God's Plan".
> 
> Pretty much done with Catholicism after that, except to viciously mock it at every oppurtunity.



That's right, I remember now, I'm sorry you had to jog my memory.  You had also told me then that the nuns who taught you didn't seem to be affected by Vatican II.  

There is a little girl who lost her father over the summer.  It is not nuns, but still other well-intended friends and their parents who try to offer comfort by reminding her that her daddy is in heaven.  She said recently, "I want people to *STOP* telling me Daddy is in heaven.  I don't want Daddy to be in heaven.  I want him to be here, with me."  She now sees heaven as preventing her dad from being with her.  

I can understand that.  Like her, like you, like most people who have suffered great grief, we understand there is not one single thing a person can say to make things better.  But people, being people (and kind people at that) can't help but try to comfort.  As a grown-up, I can recognize and accept that--but children expect better.  

Children are not impressed by a Supreme Being who allows them to be hurt by a parent, whether through death or live parental actions.  Children know they deserve more love than they are receiving.


----------



## Toro (Dec 13, 2014)

Why would God have a chosen people?

Seems awfully petty and narrow-minded.


----------



## MaxGrit (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Let's look at some testimonies of people who  believed on the Lord Jesus Christ and were saved after finding and / or reading Jack Chick tracts!
> 
> Here s why Christians say Chick Tracts get read
> *Chick tracts are everywhere*
> ...


nice


----------



## Toro (Dec 13, 2014)

Why would God - the most powerful being in the universe who created, you know, the universe - be so insecure that He expects us to worship Him?


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

Toro said:


> Why would God have a chosen people?
> 
> Seems awfully petty and narrow-minded.



This is not a case of God choosing some of His creation and rejecting others.  Rather, it is more like a parent choosing one child to clear the table.  The Jews were selected for a special task.  The Bible also tells of foreigners--non-Jews--also being chosen by God for certain tasks.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 13, 2014)

Toro said:


> Why would God - the most powerful being in the universe who created, you know, the universe - be so insecure that He expects us to worship Him?



The greatest Commandment say to love God with all that is in us.  God loves us, he created us to love and to be loved.   The second is like it--to love one another just as much as we love and care for ourselves.  Our Creator is not after something for Himself--He wants to present us with the greatest gift we can give each other.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> God moves in mysterious, dickish ways.



or he doesn't exist, and he's just something dickish people made up to get control over less smart people.  

Frankly, that makes a lot more sense to me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > My Catholic upbringing was from 1968 to 1980.  In 1983, my mom died of cancer and a nun said it was part of "God's Plan".
> ...



I think you miss my point entirely.  Sister Mary Butch didn't offend me by saying that my mom was in heaven. 

That nasty old dyke offended me because she implied the horrid suffering my mom went through (she fought cancer for nearly a year) was part of "God's Plan".  That's what made me want to smash her fucking head into the nearest wall.   That and a bunch of incidents involving wooden rulers.  

I get people die.  What I don't like is churches fucking with people's heads by telling them there's some heaven of sunshine and puppies in order to get them to do what they want.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> The story/history recounted in Joshua is how the Israelites see God fulfilling a promise He made to them. Their victories they credit to God. As Christians, we cannot but help contrast the Messiah we accepted to the one the Jews were expecting to overthrow the Romans and their other enemies in much the same way as Joshua did the earlier inhabitants of Judea. David, too, was a warrior king, and Jews expect the Messiah to be the same.
> 
> Jesus focused on the idea that God is more concerned with an individual's life than He is for the life of any nation.



So God apparently couldn't fulfill a promise that didn't involve Genocide?  The Genocide's okay, because God promised us this land.  and if they go about genociding the people who live in Palestine today, that's okay too. Oh, wait, no, they are totally doing that.  

You see, this is why I have no use for the God of the Bible.  At the end of the say, he's a complete prick.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> I think you miss my point entirely.  Sister Mary Butch didn't offend me by saying that my mom was in heaven.
> 
> That nasty old dyke offended me because she implied the horrid suffering my mom went through (she fought cancer for nearly a year) was part of "God's Plan".



The nuns that taught me had different insights.  In this life, the question is not whether we will suffer, the question is, How will we suffer. There is no question that we will all face dark valleys where evil surrounds us--but even during those times God will be close by when we suffer through the realities of this life--injury, illness, poverty, loss, heartbreak.  God deals in reality, not magic.  I learned that "God's Plan" is to be with us during bad times as well as good.  God's will for us is eternal life.  

As far as an eternal life of sunshine and puppies being promoted for the purpose of manipulating people:  A far better understanding is that a wondrous eternal life is open to all--and no one can prevent someone from entering it, no person is powerful enough to stand in anyone's way.  No one can take it from you.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> So God apparently couldn't fulfill a promise that didn't involve Genocide?  The Genocide's okay, because God promised us this land.  and if they go about genociding the people who live in Palestine today, that's okay too. Oh, wait, no, they are totally doing that.
> 
> You see, this is why I have no use for the God of the Bible.



The single thing we need to know and accept about God, is that He is a being of love.  With that knowledge or insight, reading through the Bible is an entirely different experience.  We can then see where God is actually speaking--and where (as you seem to have experienced in your own life) man is using God and what, "God says" to further their own agendas.  

In the story of the Amalekites, we see the priests who are probably very sincere about their charge to keep God's people set apart and away from the idolatrous influences of the Amalekites.  The only way the priests seem to know how to do keep Jews from being influenced by Amalekite ways was to kill off all the Amalekites, because after all, God did say the people did need to be set apart.  Instead of trusting the Jewish people (not to mention God), the priests seemed to have taken on the role of their baby sitters.  

A question that cannot be answered thousands of years later about the capture and killing in the Promised Land, is one that Christ asked his Apostles during the storm, the one he asked Peter when Peter attempted to walk on water:  Why the doubt?  Why did the Israelites doubt that God could not fulfill His promise unless they helped Him along by slaughtering the current residents?  

Mankind's problem has always been trying to improve upon God's plans.  We constantly need reminding to start over again:  Love God with all our being; love our fellowman with that same love we have of self.  Clearly the Israelites, under Joshua, failed at the second.  Perhaps this is why, down through the ages, the Israelites, to this day, have always had trouble hanging on to their gift?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

HOld on, after that last post, I need to break out my hip-waders.  



Meriweather said:


> n the story of the Amalekites, we see the priests who are probably very sincere about their charge to keep God's people set apart and away from the idolatrous influences of the Amalekites. The only way the priests seem to know how to do keep Jews from being influenced by Amalekite ways was to kill off all the Amalekites, because after all, God did say the people did need to be set apart. Instead of trusting the Jewish people (not to mention God), the priests seemed to have taken on the role of their baby sitters.



Okay, here's the problem with that.  The "Priests" didn't decide to slaughter the Amalekites-  GOD did.  

God ordered their slaughter. In fact, God withdrew his blessing from Saul because Saul wasn't slaughtering them completely.  He actually - gasp - kept some of their best cattle.  

"_2 Thus says the Lord of hosts, ‘I have noted what Amalek did to Israel in opposing them on the way when they came up out of Egypt. 3 Now go and strike Amalek and devote to destruction all that they have. Do not spare them, but kill both man and woman, and infant, ox and sheep, camel and donkey._" (1 Sam. 15:2-3).



Meriweather said:


> Mankind's problem has always been trying to improve upon God's plans. We constantly need reminding to start over again: Love God with all our being; love our fellowman with that same love we have of self. Clearly the Israelites, under Joshua, failed at the second. Perhaps this is why, down through the ages, the Israelites, to this day, have always had trouble hanging on to their gift?



Well, I think when Mankind decided that slavery, homophobia, racism and genocide were all terrible ideas, we totally improved on God's Plan.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Meriweather said:
> 
> 
> > The story/history recounted in Joshua is how the Israelites see God fulfilling a promise He made to them. Their victories they credit to God. As Christians, we cannot but help contrast the Messiah we accepted to the one the Jews were expecting to overthrow the Romans and their other enemies in much the same way as Joshua did the earlier inhabitants of Judea. David, too, was a warrior king, and Jews expect the Messiah to be the same.
> ...


this illustrates the carnage that results from people saying their sky pixie said such & such 


JoeB131


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> HOld on, after that last post, I need to break out my hip-waders.
> 
> Okay, here's the problem with that.  The "Priests" didn't decide to slaughter the Amalekites-  GOD did.
> 
> ...



While you were searching for your hip waders, you missed my point(s).  

You also left out noting scripture tells us that it was according to Samuel God said this.  Saul did not hear it for himself.  Saul's reaction tells us he, for one, had no belief God really said this.  My own experiences of God's love has me doubting Samuel as well.  

*However*, let's suppose God did issue this command.  I sometimes compare God's creation (mankind) to my garden creations.  Every so often, even though it makes me sad to do it, I raze a plant to the ground.  I do this because it loses its deadwood and scraggliness and bursts forth stronger, and more beautiful than before.  I do trust that God knows when to prune and how to go about it, even if this pruning makes as little sense to us as my razing a plant to the ground makes to the plant.  

You begin with the premise that it was God who introduced slavery, etcetera.  What if you are mistaken?  I think history can make a better case that slavery and racism was brought about by us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> You also left out noting scripture tells us that it was according to Samuel God said this. Saul did not hear it for himself. Saul's reaction tells us he, for one, had no belief God really said this. My own experiences of God's love has me doubting Samuel as well.



The entire tone of the book of Samuel is that Sammy was God's messenger, without a doubt.  This isn't even in dispute from a scriptural prespective.  



Meriweather said:


> *However*, let's suppose God did issue this command. I sometimes compare God's creation (mankind) to my garden creations. Every so often, even though it makes me sad to do it, I raze a plant to the ground. I do this because it loses its deadwood and scraggliness and bursts forth stronger, and more beautiful than before. I do trust that God knows when to prune and how to go about it, even if this pruning makes as little sense to us as my razing a plant to the ground makes to the plant.



Somehow, I imagine Hitler having a similar thought process when planning the Holocaust.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> You begin with the premise that it was God who introduced slavery, etcetera. What if you are mistaken? I think history can make a better case that slavery and racism was brought about by us.



Perhaps.  But here's the thing, God never said these things were wrong.  

He was very specific giving his chosen people instructions on how to kill their neighbors for working on the Sabbath, how to kill people for having the wrong kind of sex, what kind of clothes they should wear and what kind of food they could and couldn't eat... 

Yet instead of saying, "Hey, people owning other people is just wrong", he said, "Okay, here are some rules for owning other people."


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

> Perhaps.  But here's the thing, God never said these things were wrong.
> 
> He was very specific giving his chosen people instructions on how to kill their neighbors for working on the Sabbath, how to kill people for having the wrong kind of sex, what kind of clothes they should wear and what kind of food they could and couldn't eat...
> 
> Yet instead of saying, "Hey, people owning other people is just wrong", he said, "Okay, here are some rules for owning other people."



I think we can all agree that buying and selling people is wrong.  But we also know from these times, that people sold themselves into slavery in order to survive in those times.  We might consider that the ancient welfare system--they couldn't make it on their own, so they attached themselves to those who could.  Parents sold their children for the same reason--to keep them clothed and fed. 

Do we really see the viable option at that time was for God to inform these people they needed to set up and emulate the current American Welfare System? 

We see some areas where the slavery of those times seem more like an indentured servant, we see other areas where it is a lifetime of slavery.  The lifetime slaves were generally the conquered.  The option was to slaughter them, drive them out into the desert where they would eventually perish--or, grow strong enough to come back and attack those who had conquered them and begin the cycle all over again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, I get that.  God is going to totally send you to hell for all eternity, but you "sent yourself" there by not worshipping him or not following his rules or doing things that most sensible people wouldn't even send you to jail for.
> ...



Hell is a literal place, Meriweather, and yes, Catholicism is a works based salvation - with Pergatory as a middle ground where people are working their way UP to heaven.  None of which is scripture based.  Never was anyone bought out of Pergatory (which does not exist - neither does Limbo exist - all babies go to heaven not Limbo) and placed in heaven because their living relative paid the Pope 500 dollars.  Equally ridiculous their annulment of marriages (married for years)  and with 5,000 dollars suddenly the divorced person has an annulled marriage and is free to marry yet again at their Catholic church - the latter I know of personally as it happened to my brother in law and that was his "THIRD" marriage.  Not his second.  $5,000 to the Priest and he was good to go for another annulment.  Truly none of this is found in the bible. None of it.  Catholicism is not based on the Bible and there is no salvation in the Roman Church nor is there forgiveness in prayers said to "Mary" or the saints.  It's idolatry - the pope has made many false claims about requirements (from Roman Church) to assure salvation.


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 14, 2014)

What do you care what Catholics do? You're not Catholic, have no desire to be one, so why do you care what they do or don't do? God obviously doesn't care or he might have said something to one or more of the Popes in the last 2000 years like "that's NOT what I said!"

Why is it God personally took matters into His own hands when people got out of line pre-Jesus, but the very people charged with delivering His message aren't doing it right and are inadvertently dooming His beloved children to an eternity of torment, yet God doesn't say jack shit? Either God is powerless, apathetic, or just a dick. Which is it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 14, 2014)

Toro said:


> Why would God - the most powerful being in the universe who created, you know, the universe - be so insecure that He expects us to worship Him?



Because He is God and when we worship Him he is present.  God inhabits the praises of His people, Toro.  It is written.

There are many blessings in worship.  In Scripture, it is written, Put on the Garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness.  Do you know why the Scriptures tell us to do that, Toro?  Because where the Spirit of the LORD is there is liberty and God inhabits the praises of His people.  Satan cannot stay in the presence of God.  When the presence of God shows up?  He flees!  Praising God gives us joy.  When people are depressed and cast down and they begin to sing praises to the LORD the heaviness leaves them. Why?  Because heaviness is a spirit.  A demon spirit - once again demons cannot stand in the presence of God - they must go.  So worshiping God is for OUR benefit although it is also written in Scripture that God delights in the praises of His people.  He delights in having fellowship with us - this is why he created us to begin with - see Genesis 1:26  - God created us to have a relationship with us!  God loves us and when we worship Him we are showing Him that we love Him too.  God delights in us as a Father delights in His children.  He desires us to seek Him with our whole hearts.  It is all about relationship.    It has nothing to do with rituals, rules, denominations - it is about a personal relationship with Jesus Christ.  Jesus Christ is God.
Psalm 22 3 Yet you are enthroned as the Holy One you are the one Israel praises.

2 Corinthians 3 17 Now the Lord is the Spirit and where the Spirit of the Lord is there is freedom.

Isaiah 61 3 and provide for those who grieve in Zion-- to bestow on them a crown of beauty instead of ashes the oil of joy instead of mourning and a garment of praise instead of a spirit of despair. They will be called oaks of righteousness a planting of the LORD for the display of his splendor.

Genesis 1 26 Then God said Let us make mankind in our image in our likeness so that they may rule over the fish in the sea and the birds in the sky over the livestock and all the wild animals and over all the creatures that move along the ground.


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 14, 2014)

God loves you so much that you'll burn if you don't love Him back.

God sounds like the kind of guy who beats his wife. "I love you baby, why do you make me hit you?"


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Hell is a literal place, Meriweather, and yes, Catholicism is a works based salvation - with Pergatory as a middle ground where people are working their way UP to heaven. None of which is scripture based. Never was anyone bought out of Pergatory (which does not exist - neither does Limbo exist - all babies go to heaven not Limbo) and placed in heaven because their living relative paid the Pope 500 dollars. Equally ridiculous their annulment of marriages (married for years) and with 5,000 dollars suddenly the divorced person has an annulled marriage and is free to marry yet again at their Catholic church - the latter I know of personally as it happened to my brother in law and that was his "THIRD" marriage. Not his second. $5,000 to the Priest and he was good to go for another annulment. Truly none of this is found in the bible. None of it. Catholicism is not based on the Bible and there is no salvation in the Roman Church nor is there forgiveness in prayers said to "Mary" or the saints. It's idolatry - the pope has made many false claims about requirements (from Roman Church) to assure salvation.



The problem is, every denomination has "stuff not found in the bible".  And every denomination has "Stuff in the bible we totally ignore because it's psychotic."  It's why your neighbors aren't stoning you for posting today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you miss my point entirely.  Sister Mary Butch didn't offend me by saying that my mom was in heaven.
> ...



The only way to receive eternal life is by being born again, Meriweather.  The Roman Church cannot save you. There is no salvation in Catholicism - it is dead works, rituals and teachings of idolatry.  As to Salvation in Christ according to Romans 10: 9,10...   Once saved always saved is not biblical.  Without holiness no one will see the LORD.  See Hebrews 10:26.   Jesus was very clear - it is written in the 24th Chapter of Matthew - Those that endure until the end - the same shall be saved.  If you deny Jesus before men He will deny you before the Father.  He said so.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Hell is a literal place, Meriweather, and yes, Catholicism is a works based salvation - with Pergatory as a middle ground where people are working their way UP to heaven.  None of which is scripture based.  Never was anyone bought out of Pergatory (which does not exist - neither does Limbo exist - all babies go to heaven not Limbo) and placed in heaven because their living relative paid the Pope 500 dollars.  Equally ridiculous their annulment of marriages (married for years)  and with 5,000 dollars suddenly the divorced person has an annulled marriage and is free to marry yet again at their Catholic church - the latter I know of personally as it happened to my brother in law and that was his "THIRD" marriage.  Not his second.  $5,000 to the Priest and he was good to go for another annulment.  Truly none of this is found in the bible. None of it.  Catholicism is not based on the Bible and there is no salvation in the Roman Church nor is there forgiveness in prayers said to "Mary" or the saints.  It's idolatry - the pope has made many false claims about requirements (from Roman Church) to assure salvation.



People who are separated from God have to be some place.  That place is separate from where God is.  If you believe hell is literally fire and brimstone, then we do disagree.  

Purgatory is not a place where people work their way up to heaven.  Purgatory is a purging, or a purification process.  This purification process, which Catholics call Purgatory, is scriptural.  Catholicism is not "works based salvation."  Christ redeemed us, and Catholics choose to become disciples of Christ and follow the ways he taught.  I am not clear how you get "works based salvation" from discipleship.  If I should see you feeding someone who is hungry is it your position that I should to point at you and declare, "That's work-based salvation!"  Or, do I acknowledge the work and say, "That is discipleship."  I would call it discipleship because I know there is no such thing as "work based salvation," or, "earning salvation."  Our redemption/salvation was gifted to us by God.  

Limbo is not a place.  The question before us is, "Do unbaptized babies go to heaven."  The answer is, "We are in limbo over that question because scripture does not specifically address the question.   It appears that over time, people came to think of it as babies being in Limbo rather than Church teaching being in a state of limbo because scripture does not address the question.  

You do know there is no cost for investigating whether an actual contractual marriage (versus a wedding) took place, don't you?  An annulment cannot be had by bribing a single priest, or even a single church.  The process is more complex than that.  When a couple requests that research be done to determine whether the marriage was an actual contract before God, the investigation covers whether either person was coerced, deceived, or had no intent in keeping the vows that were made.  If there was no true contract, then there was no marriage, and it is declared null.  If it was found that both parties entered into the marriage freely and with good intent, then the contract is considered valid.  Did your brother-in-law take part in three Catholic marriages?


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> God loves you so much that you'll burn if you don't love Him back.
> 
> God sounds like the kind of guy who beats his wife. "I love you baby, why do you make me hit you?"



No.  God loves us so much that should we choose not to be with Him, He is not going to force Himself upon us.  We can exist separately from him.  

Can you imagine an existence without love?  How would you describe it?


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> The only way to receive eternal life is by being born again, Meriweather.  The Roman Church cannot save you. There is no salvation in Catholicism - it is dead works, rituals and teachings of idolatry.  As to Salvation in Christ according to Romans 10: 9,10...   Once saved always saved is not biblical.  Without holiness no one will see the LORD.  See Hebrews 10:26.   Jesus was very clear - it is written in the 24th Chapter of Matthew - Those that endure until the end - the same shall be saved.  If you deny Jesus before men He will deny you before the Father.  He said so.



I am not sure where you are getting the idea that the Catholic Church is redeeming people.  Redemption/Salvation is the gift bequeathed to mankind by God.  The Catholic Church is a servant of God that Christ anointed to carry out his ministry in the same way that he did during his life on Earth.  The Catholic Church proclaims the good news of redemption, forgiveness for the repentance of sins, anoints and welcomes all into the Body of Christ.  The Church is guided by God's grace and the Holy Spirit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > God loves you so much that you'll burn if you don't love Him back.
> ...



Uh, once again, the alternatives are kiss God's ass for all eternity or burn for all eternity.   That sounds a little passive-aggressive.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Limbo is not a place. The question before us is, "Do unbaptized babies go to heaven." The answer is, "We are in limbo over that question because scripture does not specifically address the question. It appears that over time, people came to think of it as babies being in Limbo rather than Church teaching being in a state of limbo because scripture does not address the question.



Okay, when I was growing up, the Nuns talked about Limbo like it was totally a real place where all the good people went before Jesus came along and all the babies if you parents didn't rush out and baptize them right away as good Catholics- because the Church has to shake you down for money.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, once again, the alternatives are kiss God's ass for all eternity or burn for all eternity.   That sounds a little passive-aggressive.



The definition you presented for love missed the mark.  Nor is Dantes _Inferno_ a literal version of hell.  Sure gets people's attention though.  Makes them forget it is a work of fiction.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, when I was growing up, the Nuns talked about Limbo like it was totally a real place where all the good people went before Jesus came along and all the babies if you parents didn't rush out and baptize them right away as good Catholics- because the Church has to shake you down for money.



Neither I, nor anyone in my family, was shaken down for money by the Catholic Church.  I know of no person in real-life (versus online comments) who has complained for such a shakedown.  All donations/gifts to the Church are voluntary.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 14, 2014)

A word of truth that hurts for a while is better than a lie that lasts a lifetime.

God bless Jack Chick for being a man willing to preach the Truth.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> A word of truth that hurts for a while is better than a lie that lasts a lifetime.
> 
> God bless Jack Chick for being a man willing to preach the Truth.


He hides his hate behind cartoons, i wouldn't call that courage but weakness.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> The definition you presented for love missed the mark. Nor is Dantes _Inferno_ a literal version of hell. Sure gets people's attention though. Makes them forget it is a work of fiction.



Actually, I think Milton has had more an influence than Dante, but most Christians actually think that's the real place. 

Frankly, I would find any version of the Christian Afterlife as pretty horrible.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Neither I, nor anyone in my family, was shaken down for money by the Catholic Church. I know of no person in real-life (versus online comments) who has complained for such a shakedown. All donations/gifts to the Church are voluntary.



I think when your Magic Sky Fairy threatens you with burning in hell for all eternity, it's a better shakedown than the Mafia does.  The Mafia has to actually provide real violence.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> I think when your Magic Sky Fairy threatens you with burning in hell for all eternity, it's a better shakedown than the Mafia does.  The Mafia has to actually provide real violence.



I hold no belief in a magic sky fairy, but there is a loving God whom I have had the good fortune to experience.  Once experiencing this great love, all thoughts of something as insignificant as a magic sky fairy evaporate.  Love truly is the great reality, and one cannot help but want to enter into it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 14, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I think when your Magic Sky Fairy threatens you with burning in hell for all eternity, it's a better shakedown than the Mafia does.  The Mafia has to actually provide real violence.
> ...



whatever...  frankly, I don't need magical imaginary beings to validate my life.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Meriweather said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I think you missed Meriweather's point, it was 'love' and as human beings, our connection to it. 
Many people have been driven from their search of who we are as beings, individually and collectively by wrong elitist and/or contradictory views of our existence. It's not a matter of validation for many of us but our human drive to understand and make the most out of this life. 
As Auntie Mame said.."Life is a banquet and most poor suckers are starving"..


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Jeremiah..my heart breaks at your enslavement to the negative path you have chosen..
> Release your faith and let it guide you to the clear light.
> Blessings for your health and happiness..




hey Bonnie (Kevin).


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 15, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah..my heart breaks at your enslavement to the negative path you have chosen..
> ...


Hey Kevin! It's a small world..


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 15, 2014)

it sure is- how are ya? I miss the other place


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> I think you missed Meriweather's point, it was 'love' and as human beings, our connection to it.
> Many people have been driven from their search of who we are as beings, individually and collectively by wrong elitist and/or contradictory views of our existence. It's not a matter of validation for many of us but our human drive to understand and make the most out of this life.
> As Auntie Mame said.."Life is a banquet and most poor suckers are starving"..



People who "love" me don't threaten to burn me for all eternity if I don't do what they want.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> People who "love" me don't threaten to burn me for all eternity if I don't do what they want.



God is love, and as love doesn't threaten, there must be a misunderstanding somewhere along the line.  Ever think of the story of the Prodigal Son and the Father hopefully watching for his return?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 15, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> God is love, and as love doesn't threaten, there must be a misunderstanding somewhere along the line. Ever think of the story of the Prodigal Son and the Father hopefully watching for his return?



Actually, I always thought that was a shitty story. I was totally with the loyal son who was responsible.  That's actually pretty bad parenting. 

Again, in the Christian philosophy, Ann Frank burns in Hell for all eternity for not accepting Jesus, and Chef Jeff Dahmner gets to go to heaven because he accepted Jesus into his soul.   

That is all manner of fucked up, and I am thankful that's not how the universe works.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > I think you missed Meriweather's point, it was 'love' and as human beings, our connection to it.
> ...


yeah. Patriarchal vengeful sky pixies just don't do it for me either.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I always thought that was a shitty story. I was totally with the loyal son who was responsible.  That's actually pretty bad parenting.
> 
> Again, in the Christian philosophy, Ann Frank burns in Hell for all eternity for not accepting Jesus, and Chef Jeff Dahmner gets to go to heaven because he accepted Jesus into his soul.



1.  Catholics, the largest denomination of Christianity, do not teach Ann Frank burns in Hell.  Quite the contrary.  We point out that God also has an everlasting covenant with the Jews.  Just because you can find a few Christians who believe Ann Frank is in hell, it does not speak to the majority of Christian sentiment--or teaching.  

2.  As for Jeffrey Dahmer, the greater majority of Christians will tell you he must first face judgment.  Dahmer's  words do say something, but God judges not what comes out of the mouth, but what is in the heart.  

3.  Many of us, in our role of brother and sister, are with the older brother in the story of the Prodigal Son.  However, when we become parents we also find we can empathize with the parent who rejoices when a child returns home.  As the father told the responsible son who didn't think he could have as much as a kid goat, "Everything I have is yours...but we need to rejoice at your brother's return."


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > I think you missed Meriweather's point, it was 'love' and as human beings, our connection to it.
> ...


I would agree with that..but to generalize that that belief is held by a mass of people is illogical and seems as radical as their view. It only serves to make you as elitist as them, why become what you detest?


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 15, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> it sure is- how are ya? I miss the other place


Sorry to say there's not much going on there as many have left. I have a new grandson who is just 6 months old and my oldest daughter has just announced she's going to have another baby too. My cup runneth over.
How's your furry friends?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

This one is called, Back From The Dead
	


















Stay tuned for the rest!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Stay tuned for the rest of Back from the Dead - and as you have FOX news - Hannity Show - mentioned in your signature - did you happen to see this interview, Dot?   If not, watch it now - this is something to think about.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

Back From The Dead    Continues.............


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

part two of Back From The Dead


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

Part three of http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0096/0096_19.gif


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

Conclusion of Part three http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0096/0096_19.gif


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0096/0096_19.gif


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 15, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> 1. Catholics, the largest denomination of Christianity, do not teach Ann Frank burns in Hell. Quite the contrary. We point out that God also has an everlasting covenant with the Jews. Just because you can find a few Christians who believe Ann Frank is in hell, it does not speak to the majority of Christian sentiment--or teaching.
> 
> 2. As for Jeffrey Dahmer, the greater majority of Christians will tell you he must first face judgment. Dahmer's words do say something, but God judges not what comes out of the mouth, but what is in the heart.
> 
> 3. Many of us, in our role of brother and sister, are with the older brother in the story of the Prodigal Son. However, when we become parents we also find we can empathize with the parent who rejoices when a child returns home. As the father told the responsible son who didn't think he could have as much as a kid goat, "Everything I have is yours...but we need to rejoice at your brother's return."



1- Ann Frank was never baptized and never accepted Jesus as Lord.  Since the Catholic Church decided LImbo isn't a think anymore, where else was she going to go?   

Incidentally, when i was in about fifth grade, I did ask the Priest the question if non-Catholic go to Heaven or not. The guy bobbed and weaved around the question like I asked what he was doing with the altar boys. 

2- As for Dahmer, the problem there is that you guys just don't think out the notion of forgiveness.  If he confessed and got absolution from a Catholic Priest, then all his sins would have been forgiven.  That's Catholic Dogma.  It's fucking retarded, but there it is.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Meriweather said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Catholics, the largest denomination of Christianity, do not teach Ann Frank burns in Hell. Quite the contrary. We point out that God also has an everlasting covenant with the Jews. Just because you can find a few Christians who believe Ann Frank is in hell, it does not speak to the majority of Christian sentiment--or teaching.
> ...



Yes, Joe, but Catholic Dogma is nothing more than a false teaching, a man made doctrine with no power to save..   one cannot hang their eternal life on a false teaching.

  Believe the Bible, Joe.  You can come to Christ just as you are - in fact - you must - because you cannot feign a new heart that desires to obey God - only Jesus can give you that desire.  You come to Christ as you are and repent of your sins and believe upon Him for your eternal salvation.  He will give you a new desire to serve Him - to know Him, to follow Him and obey Him.   God loves you, Joe.  His promise to you is very clear - WHOSOEVER calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.  That means you, Joe.  That means *you.  

*


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> 1- Ann Frank was never baptized and never accepted Jesus as Lord.  Since the Catholic Church decided LImbo isn't a think anymore, where else was she going to go?
> 
> Incidentally, when i was in about fifth grade, I did ask the Priest the question if non-Catholic go to Heaven or not. The guy bobbed and weaved around the question like I asked what he was doing with the altar boys.
> 
> 2- As for Dahmer, the problem there is that you guys just don't think out the notion of forgiveness.  If he confessed and got absolution from a Catholic Priest, then all his sins would have been forgiven.  That's Catholic Dogma.  It's fucking retarded, but there it is.



1.  Ann Frank was Jewish.  The Catholic Church (this is written in the Catholic Catechism) acknowledges that the Jews have an everlasting covenant with God. 

2.  Joe, you are stretching the limits of credibility I can give your stories.  The Catholic Church (and this is also noted in the Catechism--which I am guessing your priest had a working knowledge of) teaches the way of salvation.  The Church is sure its teachings on the way of salvation is correct.  Those who do not follow the Catholic faith are entrusted to God who is merciful.  

3.  As a former Catholic, don't you recall that absolution is dependent on true contrition?  If Dahmer was truly contrite and repentant, and if he truly turned his life around, then Christ promised forgiveness.  If he was just giving lip-service, that will be determined at his final judgment.


----------



## Steven_R (Dec 15, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > People who "love" me don't threaten to burn me for all eternity if I don't do what they want.
> ...



Except the story isn't presented that way. God's love comes with an "...or else..." attached. Love God...or else. Obey My commandments...or else. Worship Me...or else.  That "...or else..." isn't presented as anything other than an eternity of torment.

Assuming God exists and really loves us, why bother with eternity of hellfire and brimstones or even eternity without His love or even the possibility of redemption? If God exists and really loves us, instead of dooming us to eternal pain because we didn't believe in Him it would be far more merciful and loving if he simply negated the souls that chose not to join him. No Hell, no Purgatory, no eternity outside of God looking at Heaven from outside the gates, simply *poof* no more Steven_R's soul.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > it sure is- how are ya? I miss the other place
> ...



who has left? And why? Getting too strict there? My cats are fine, thx, just missing one. He ran away a month ago


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 16, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> Except the story isn't presented that way. God's love comes with an "...or else..." attached. Love God...or else. Obey My commandments...or else. Worship Me...or else.  That "...or else..." isn't presented as anything other than an eternity of torment.



Which Bible story is presented with the "or else"?  Are you thinking of one in particular, or are you thinking of a relative, teacher, or friend manipulating you with an "or else?"  



Steven_R said:


> Assuming God exists and really loves us, why bother with eternity of hellfire and brimstones or even eternity without His love or even the possibility of redemption? If God exists and really loves us, instead of dooming us to eternal pain because we didn't believe in Him it would be far more merciful and loving if he simply negated the souls that chose not to join him. No Hell, no Purgatory, no eternity outside of God looking at Heaven from outside the gates, simply *poof* no more Steven_R's soul.



Purgatory is the purification of the soul following death (separating the wheat from the chaff).  In Jewish thought, if needed, this lasted no more than a year.  There is no eternal hell.  In Catholic thought, people can choose to be eternally separated from God--but they must willfully and knowingly make this choice.  They don't just stumble into it unaware.  

Let's take you as an example, Steven.  If, in this life you really don't like the idea of God, really don't see a need for God, truly don't want to learn about Him or know Him, what is going to change between the one second before your death and the one second after for you to suddenly love the idea of God, and gain a desire to learn about Him and know Him?  If you wanted God to leave you alone in this life, what would change that you would suddenly not want God to leave you alone in eternity?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Yes, Joe, but Catholic Dogma is nothing more than a false teaching, a man made doctrine with no power to save.. one cannot hang their eternal life on a false teaching.
> 
> Believe the Bible, Joe. You can come to Christ just as you are - in fact - you must - because you cannot feign a new heart that desires to obey God - only Jesus can give you that desire. You come to Christ as you are and repent of your sins and believe upon Him for your eternal salvation. He will give you a new desire to serve Him - to know Him, to follow Him and obey Him. God loves you, Joe. His promise to you is very clear - WHOSOEVER calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. That means you, Joe. That means *you. *



As fucked up as I think the Catholics are, the rest of you aren't any closer.  The Bible has nothing to teach me. Most of you Christians ignore 90% of the Evil Shit that's in there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 16, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> 1. Ann Frank was Jewish. The Catholic Church (this is written in the Catholic Catechism) acknowledges that the Jews have an everlasting covenant with God.



Um, yeah. About that. Besides the fact the Catholic Church spent CENTURIES oppressing the fuck out of the Jews.  I mean, the Spanish Inquisition, the Holocaust, those are just the highlights.  Boy, I'm sure glad God had a everlasting covenant with the Jews that Catholics were totally living up to.  



Meriweather said:


> 2. Joe, you are stretching the limits of credibility I can give your stories. The Catholic Church (and this is also noted in the Catechism--which I am guessing your priest had a working knowledge of) teaches the way of salvation. The Church is sure its teachings on the way of salvation is correct. Those who do not follow the Catholic faith are entrusted to God who is merciful.



Yeah, this would be the same Church that used to sell indulgences when it wasn't inquisitioning the fuck out of Jews, Muslims, Protestants, and the odd "Heretic".  



Meriweather said:


> 3. As a former Catholic, don't you recall that absolution is dependent on true contrition? If Dahmer was truly contrite and repentant, and if he truly turned his life around, then Christ promised forgiveness. If he was just giving lip-service, that will be determined at his final judgment.



But again, that's HORSESHIT.  Whether Dahmner was truly "sorry" or not is besides the point.  He killed and ate 19 people.


----------



## Newby (Dec 16, 2014)

Joe has been a 'former' everything... lol  I don't know why people waste time even engaging him?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 16, 2014)

Newby said:


> Joe has been a 'former' everything... lol I don't know why people waste time even engaging him?



Because a lot of you j ust like getting your asses kicked?


----------



## Newby (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't include me in that, I rarely respond to you because you're a troll.  And I have yet to see you 'kick' anyone's ass. lol

You're what I call a 'scroll by', I rarely even read your posts, and when I see you've joined a thread, I know to not bother wasting time even reading it, it's pretty much bottom of the barrel at that point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 16, 2014)

Newby said:


> Don't include me in that, I rarely respond to you because you're a troll. And I have yet to see you 'kick' anyone's ass. lol
> 
> You're what I call a 'scroll by', I rarely even read your posts, and when I see you've joined a thread, I know to not bother wasting time even reading it, it's pretty much bottom of the barrel at that point.



I'm starting to feel guilty i don't pay you rent for all that space I occupy in your head.


----------



## Newby (Dec 16, 2014)

Apparently English isn't your strong suit.. lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 16, 2014)

Uh, yeah, guy, you totally are ignoring me.  Got it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Joe, but Catholic Dogma is nothing more than a false teaching, a man made doctrine with no power to save.. one cannot hang their eternal life on a false teaching.
> ...




Joe, if there is a cover up (and we know there has been a huge one) and every attempt to keep the people in the dark, keep them from reading the bible and learning what is in there?  There is the genuine article too and that is what we find in Jesus Christ.  The LORD loves you, Joe.  The Bible has everything you need - it is a 2,000 yr plus arrow pointing straight towards Jesus Christ.  Your salvation is in Him, Joe.  Not in a denomination, not in yourself, not in a political party.  It is in Jesus, Joe.  The Lord loves you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 16, 2014)

The next tract is called, It s Not Your Fault


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 16, 2014)

Part two of It s Not Your Fault


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 16, 2014)

Part two continues..........It s Not Your Fault


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 16, 2014)

Part three of It s Not Your Fault


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 16, 2014)

Conclusion to part three of It s Not Your Fault


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 16, 2014)

It s Not Your Fault


----------



## MaxGrit (Dec 16, 2014)

Newby said:


> Don't include me in that, I rarely respond to you because you're a troll.  And I have yet to see you 'kick' anyone's ass. lol
> 
> You're what I call a 'scroll by', I rarely even read your posts, and when I see you've joined a thread, I know to not bother wasting time even reading it, it's pretty much bottom of the barrel at that point.


Lol same. Waste of time to answer his stupid questions. 

He doesn't know anything about the Triune God, I Am.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Joe, if there is a cover up (and we know there has been a huge one) and every attempt to keep the people in the dark, keep them from reading the bible and learning what is in there? There is the genuine article too and that is what we find in Jesus Christ. The LORD loves you, Joe. The Bible has everything you need - it is a 2,000 yr plus arrow pointing straight towards Jesus Christ. Your salvation is in Him, Joe. Not in a denomination, not in yourself, not in a political party. It is in Jesus, Joe. The Lord loves you!



Guy, I've read the bible.  Not just the pretty parts that you guys read on Sunday, but the gritty, evil shit that expose Yahweh as the Piece of Shit that he truly is.  

I've read where God demanded Jephthah butcher and burn his virgin daughter because of an oath. 

I've read where God killed David's baby to teach him a lesson.  

The bible is full of one horrible story after another about a vindictive God who slaughters his faithful on petty pretences.   

He's not a person I would want as a friend, much less a God. 

Thankfully, he doesn't exist.  Now all I have to do is keep stupid people like you who do think he does from causing any damage.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

He was worth Christ dying on the cross for.  You may have to leave some people (to themselves) who reject the Good News but that does not mean God is finished with them.  He sends more laborers because His goal is that they would not perish but receive eternal life and become His own children.  That is why we pray for others.  So that the LORD will send His Holy Spirit to draw them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Romans 10 14 How then can they call on the one they have not believed in And how can they believe in the one of whom they have not heard And how can they hear without someone preaching to them


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

This tract is called,
Love that Money


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Love that Money 

 continues here..........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Part two of Love that Money


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Part 2 of  Love that Money 
continues........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Now for part 3 of Love that Money


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Conclusion to Part three of Love that Money


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

I love this tract - Love that Money 

  Because Jack Chick does such a wonderful job of revealing what is happening behind the scenes - the battle for the souls of men - how demons entice men to sin - how their assignments operate against mankind - Satan assigning his demons to entice men with promise of reward - how man does not realize he is being duped and once he finds out it is too late!  There are no rewards given in hell - to any living soul - only eternal torment and suffering.  Do not let that be you.  Call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ today.  Repent of your sins and invite the LORD into your heart and He will give you a desire to follow Him and leave your old life of sin behind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> He was worth Christ dying on the cross for. You may have to leave some people (to themselves) who reject the Good News but that does not mean God is finished with them. He sends more laborers because His goal is that they would not perish but receive eternal life and become His own children. That is why we pray for others. So that the LORD will send His Holy Spirit to draw them.



So let me get this straight. God puts a curse on mankind because a woman listened to a talking snake and ate from a tree he put RIGHT THERE.  And God being kind of a drama queen decides the only way to erase that curse- which again, i might remind you, he invoked - was to knock up a virgin, be born as a person and then get himself crucified so he could raise himself from the dead.  

Oh, yeah, and if you aren't totally impressed by this, he's going to burn you for hell forever and ever.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I love this tract - Love that Money
> 
> Because Jack Chick does such a wonderful job of revealing what is happening behind the scenes - the battle for the souls of men - how demons entice men to sin - how their assignments operate against mankind - Satan assigning his demons to entice men with promise of reward - how man does not realize he is being duped and once he finds out it is too late! There are no rewards given in hell - to any living soul - only eternal torment and suffering. Do not let that be you. Call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ today. Repent of your sins and invite the LORD into your heart and He will give you a desire to follow Him and leave your old life of sin behind.



Actually, I have to ask the logical question, what does Satan get out of this deal? I mean is he on a quota of how many souls he gets?  It is like some kind of pyramid scheme?  

You see, you can post all the bad artwork comics you want, but the big problem is, the whole thing fall apart if you apply any logic to it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I love this tract - Love that Money
> ...


You have not applied logic, Joe.  Twisting the scriptures is not logic.  It's perverse and defies logic in light of what you already know.  You are accountable for what you know, Joe.  All of us must give an account of ourselves to the Lord one day and what will be your excuse when you are reminded of all that you have been given?  You live in a free nation - you have the freedom to read the bible, to seek the Lord, to know the truth and to follow it. You are a very intelligent person.  You do not have a problem with your mind.  You have a heart problem.  You've hardened your heart against the truth.   I believe you do want to reconcile yourself to God through Christ you just are bound by a spirit of bitterness and it is keeping you in a state of unbelief.  Why not ask the LORD to remove that root of bitterness and take it away?  Tell him - Lord, I believe!  help my unbelief!  Humble yourself before the LORD and he will help you.  I know he will. 

(in answer to your question)

We've covered this before - you were made in the image and the likeness of God (Genesis 1:26) Just as every human being who has ever been born was made in the image and likeness of God.  For this reason alone, Satan despises you and I.  He knows (in a limited sense) how much God loves you and I and how deeply God grieves over the loss of even one of his creation.  He does not want us to go to hell. He wants us to be His child through the sacrifice of His Only begotten Son - Jesus Christ - so that we may be forgiven our sins and walk in holiness and obedience to Christ.  Satan hates God so much - he knows Jesus Christ defeated him at the cross and that he has been stripped of his authority over those who are born again and abiding in Christ - he knows his time is short and he is seeking whom he can devour.  He knows that he is destined for the Lake of Fire and that those who serve him will suffer in hell for all eternity - but he has deceived the world - for a time - that those who will not come to Christ and abide in Christ can be destroyed - it would be the ultimate picture of Misery loves company only this is for all eternity, Joe.  Jesus wants you to be in heaven.  I want to see you in heaven one day too!    Satan wants you to be in hell because it will not only cause you eternal suffering - you who were made in the image of God - but it will cause God great sorrow to see you choose death over life in His Son.  So choose life, Joe.  Choose life.  God loves you.  Jesus Christ LOVES YOU!  That is the truth.  Believe it and come to Him while there is still time. Today is the day of Salvation, Joe.  TODAY.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

This tract is called, Miss Universe


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

.........
Miss Universe
..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















BUT God knew! 
Stay tuned for part two of Miss Universe........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Part two Miss Universe





















BUT God knew!
Stay tuned as part 2 continues.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Part 2 of Miss Universe continues.......




















Miss Universe  continues......... part three coming up....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Part three of Miss Universe


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Part three conclusion -http://Miss Universe


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

Who will you choose to be your Lord and Master?   Jesus Christ or Satan? That is the question each person must decide.  Choose Life!  Choose Jesus Christ!


----------



## guno (Dec 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > He was worth Christ dying on the cross for. You may have to leave some people (to themselves) who reject the Good News but that does not mean God is finished with them. He sends more laborers because His goal is that they would not perish but receive eternal life and become His own children. That is why we pray for others. So that the LORD will send His Holy Spirit to draw them.
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 17, 2014)

If you reject Jesus Christ, Guno, you cannot enter the kingdom of heaven.  Jesus is God and it is His Kingdom.   It would be using wisdom to read and examine the Scriptures and see that He is the One that Isaiah prophesied would come.  Isaiah 53.  Read it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You have not applied logic, Joe. Twisting the scriptures is not logic. It's perverse and defies logic in light of what you already know. You are accountable for what you know, Joe. All of us must give an account of ourselves to the Lord one day and what will be your excuse when you are reminded of all that you have been given? You live in a free nation - you have the freedom to read the bible, to seek the Lord, to know the truth and to follow it. You are a very intelligent person. You do not have a problem with your mind. You have a heart problem. You've hardened your heart against the truth. I believe you do want to reconcile yourself to God through Christ you just are bound by a spirit of bitterness and it is keeping you in a state of unbelief. Why not ask the LORD to remove that root of bitterness and take it away? Tell him - Lord, I believe! help my unbelief! Humble yourself before the LORD and he will help you. I know he will.



Well, you see, I am free to read the bible.  You know what I read in the Bible. There's NO MENTION OF SATAN UNTIL THE BOOK OF JOB!!!!  Satan just isn't in there.  Then he makes a few appearences in Chronicles (where he gets the blame for David's Census instead of God who had the blame for it in 2 Samuel).  Satan and Demons don't appear in the Old Testament that much.  Did the writers just not consider them important enough to put in. Also not mentioned in the Old Testament- an afterlife.  You live, you die, you die faster if you piss off the Sky Pixie.  

What keeps me in a state of unbelief is everyone prayed for Mom's cancer to get better.  It didn't. 

No God.  

Works for me.  



Jeremiah said:


> We've covered this before - you were made in the image and the likeness of God (Genesis 1:26) Just as every human being who has ever been born was made in the image and likeness of God. For this reason alone, Satan despises you and I. He knows (in a limited sense) how much God loves you and I and how deeply God grieves over the loss of even one of his creation.



And then again, why does God give him that power?  You see, this is the problem you guys don't get.  If Satan is doing all these terrible things to mankind and perverting God's totally awesome plan, he's doing it with God's tacit approval.  

Which makes God kind of a dick.


----------



## guno (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> If you reject Jesus Christ, Guno, you cannot enter the kingdom of heaven.  Jesus is God and it is His Kingdom.   It would be using wisdom to read and examine the Scriptures and see that He is the One that Isaiah prophesied would come.  Isaiah 53.  Read it.




First, the Tanakh (the bible)  was given to the Jews not the goyim, including the ten commandments (not to the goyim) as for  Isaiah 53

The use of ISAIAH 53, aka “the suffering servant” chapter has been consistently misquoted by missionaries trying to claim that the prophet Isaiah is speaking of their godman Jesus and fulfills the prophecies that “he would suffer for our sins.” They often site the fact that “the servant” is singular and must therefore be talking about a single individual – Jesus.
First, one must read the entire book of Isaiah in context and from an accurate Jewish translation (such as an Artscroll/ Mesorah Publication Bible). It was written by Isaiah who was a prophet from 619-533 B.C.E. In the original text there were no chapters and breaks. The book was written in fluid format and therefore, must be read as a whole. When doing so, you will note that this chapter, which is known as the “Fourth Servant Song” actually begins in chapter 52 verse 13.

When reading Isaiah and other text, God often calls Israel and Jacob (another reference to Israel), His “servant” in both the singular and plural. Some examples:

Isaiah 41:8-9 “But you, O Israel, My servant, Jacob, you whom I have chosen, offspring of Abraham who loved Me…and to whom I shall say: ‘You are my servant’ – I have chosen you and not rejected you.”1
Isaiah 44:1 “But hear now Jacob, My servant, and Israel whom I have chosen!”2
Isaiah 44: 21 “Remember these things, Jacob and Israel, for you are My servant: I fashioned you to be My servant: Israel do not forget Me!”
Isaiah 45:4 “..for the sake of My servant Jacob and Israel, My chosen one: I have proclaimed you by name…”
Isaiah 48:20 “…say, ‘Hashem (God) has redeemed His servant Jacob.”
Isaiah 49:3 “…You are my servant, Israel, in whom I take glory.”
Jeremiah 30: 10 “But as for you, do not fear My servant Jacob, the word of Hashem (G-d) and do not be afraid, Israel…”
Psalms Chapter 136:22 “A heritage for Israel, His (God’s) servant, for His kindness endures forever.”3

In Chapters 52 – 54, the prophet is referring to the gentile nations who have tormented and inflicted pain and suffering on the Jewish people. It is THESE nations who will be astounded and shocked to see that God has saved us from their persecution and returned us to our home, Israel: and, that ultimately, God will vindicate us for our suffering The same promises appear in the Book of Ezekiel 36:6-9 & 15 and in Jeremiah 30:8-13.

Another interesting fact is, many missionaries often claim that “the Rabbis” have deliberately eliminated this chapter from the Haftorah portions (section from Prophets that is read every Shabbat after the Torah reading) in an effort to suppress the fact that Isaiah is talking about Jesus. The Haftorah system was established nearly two hundred years before the common era and Christianity, when Jews were prohibited to read and learn the Torah (pre-Chanukah revolt). This fact is even documented in Acts 13:14-15, 27 (NT-goyim gospels):

"...went into the synagogue on Sabbath, and sat down. And after the reading of the Law (Torah) and the Prophets (Haftorah)….the voices of the Prophets which are read every Sabbath day…”

*Isaiah 53: The Suffering Servant
Cutting through the distortions and mistranslations of this enigmatic text.

Isaiah 53 The Suffering Servant


It is laughable that  the goyim who are ignorant of Jewish texts quote Hebrew text to Jews *


----------



## guno (Dec 18, 2014)

Now on to the ten commandments that the goyim like to quote as if were given to them

*The  words of the ten commandments clearly tells us that the commandments were for the Jews only

*

God never brought the goyim  or their ancestors out of Egypt! Ex 20:2 "I am the LORD your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of slavery."
The Lord has not given the goyim the promised land of Canaan! Ex 20:12 "Honor your father and your mother, that your days may be prolonged in the land which the Lord your God gives you"
Since the Sabbath is a sign between God and fleshly Israel, there is nothing requiring goyim to keep it! (Ex. 31:13,17; Ezek. 20:12, 20)
If it was intended for all mankind, then why specifically say "strangers within your gates". Obviously the goyim (strangers) were never required at any point in earth history to keep the Sabbath


----------



## guno (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## guno (Dec 18, 2014)

Jew's do not accept the Christian concept of original sin (the belief that all people have inherited Adam and Eve's sin when they disobeyed God's instructions in the Garden of Eden).

Judaism affirms the inherent goodness of the world and its people as creations of God.

Jewish believers are able to sanctify their lives and draw closer to God by fulfilling mitzvoth (divine commandments).

No savior is needed or is available as an intermediary.

sorry this doesn't have any cartoon characters to explain it 

see link below

Original Sin Derech HaTorah


----------



## guno (Dec 18, 2014)

*Parallels between Christianity and ancient Pagan religions

Parallels between the Christian gospels and Pagan mythology*


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Winter Solstice (Paga


guno said:


> *Parallels between Christianity and ancient Pagan religions
> 
> Parallels between the Christian gospels and Pagan mythology*


yep. From what I understand, especially based upon Christianities past practicing of paving-over competing religions (see the New World) is that they simply overlaid xmas over an existing Pagan holiday. Sad that they have forcibly taken people's religions away from them  Makes me HOPPIN' MAD!!!   & I'm an atheist


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> So let me get this straight. God puts a curse on mankind because a woman listened to a talking snake and ate from a tree he put RIGHT THERE.  And God being kind of a drama queen decides the only way to erase that curse- which again, i might remind you, he invoked - was to knock up a virgin, be born as a person and then get himself crucified so he could raise himself from the dead.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and if you aren't totally impressed by this, he's going to burn you for hell forever and ever.





guno said:


>



Something to consider:  We can take any life, any act and make it sound silly or meaningless.  Our lives, our parents' lives, our children's lives, the event that was of most import to us can be broadcast as foolish and inane.  We humans have that ability--to take what is meaningful and hallowed and desecrate it. 

Which will we serve?  As Joshua said so many years ago, "Decide today whom you will serve....As for me and my household, we will serve the Lord."


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Joe, if there is a cover up (and we know there has been a huge one) and every attempt to keep the people in the dark, keep them from reading the bible and learning what is in there?



Let's not rewrite history here.  The Catholic Church, during times when many could not read or afford books, provided each community with a book and someone to read and teach it.  With the arrival of the printing press, many of the greedy saw that they could make a living off of printing cheap, badly translated versions of the Bible, the Catholic Church was pointing out the scholarly, accurate translations--and condemning those poorly translated versions.  

Didn't stop the greedy, however, did it?  They just said that the Catholic Church didn't want people to have Bibles.  That fable is still being repeated today.  The annuls of history do have the proof and the true story.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 18, 2014)

guno said:


> Now on to the ten commandments that the goyim like to quote as if were given to them
> 
> *The  words of the ten commandments clearly tells us that the commandments were for the Jews only
> 
> ...




Christ taught the Ten Commandments in the Gospel, and his follower continue to follow the Gospels and what he taught.  

Matthew wrote his Gospel as an overlay to the Hebrew Scriptures to show how the history of the Jewish people pointed directly to the life of Christ.  I do understand that some Christian denominations only teach the Isaiah passages as it relates to Christianity.  However, many of us were taught how it was first and foremost Jewish history that has the transcendent quality of pointing to Christ.  Naturally, those of the Jewish faith do not see any such transcendence--or if they do argue that such a transcendence could be written to fit a rooster as much as it does to fit Christ.


----------



## guno (Dec 18, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Now on to the ten commandments that the goyim like to quote as if were given to them
> ...




That is why the pagans ate that jesus crap up , because they had no knowledge of Torah and the Christians adapted their rituals so it wasn't a far jump for them


----------



## guno (Dec 18, 2014)

Jews do not accept Jesus as the messiah because:


Jesus did not fulfill the messianic prophecies.
Jesus did not embody the personal qualifications of the Messiah.
Biblical verses "referring" to Jesus are mistranslations.
Jewish belief is based on national revelation.
What is the Messiah supposed to accomplish? One of the central themes of biblical prophecy is the promise of a future age of perfection characterized by universal peace and recognition of God. (Isaiah 2:1-4, 32:15-18, 60:15-18; Zephaniah 3:9; Hosea 2:20-22; Amos 9:13-15; Micah 4:1-4; Zechariah 8:23, 14:9; Jeremiah 31:33-34)

Specifically, the Bible says he will:


Build the Third Temple (Ezekiel 37:26-28).
Gather all Jews back to the Land of Israel (Isaiah 43:5-6).
Usher in an era of world peace, and end all hatred, oppression, suffering and disease. As it says: "Nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall man learn war anymore." (Isaiah 2:4)
Spread universal knowledge of the God of Israel, which will unite humanity as one. As it says: "God will be King over all the world ― on that day, God will be One and His Name will be One" (Zechariah 14:9).
If an individual fails to fulfill even one of these conditions, then he cannot be the Messiah.

*Virgin Birth*

The Christian idea of a virgin birth is derived from the verse in Isaiah 7:14 describing an _"alma"_ as giving birth. The word _"alma"_ has always meant a young woman, but Christian theologians came centuries later and translated it as "virgin." This accords Jesus' birth with the first century pagan idea of mortals being impregnated by gods.

* Suffering Servant*

Christianity claims that Isaiah chapter 53 refers to Jesus, as the "suffering servant."

In actuality, Isaiah 53 directly follows the theme of chapter 52, describing the exile and redemption of the Jewish people. The prophecies are written in the singular form because the Jews ("Israel") are regarded as one unit. Throughout Jewish scripture, Israel is repeatedly called, in the singular, the "Servant of God" (see Isaiah 43:8). In fact, Isaiah states no less than 11 times in the chapters prior to 53 that the Servant of God is Israel.

When read correctly, Isaiah 53 clearly [and ironically] refers to the Jewish people being "bruised, crushed and as sheep brought to slaughter" at the hands of the nations of the world. These descriptions are used throughout Jewish scripture to graphically describe the suffering of the Jewish people (see Psalm 44).

Isaiah 53 concludes that when the Jewish people are redeemed, the nations will recognize and accept responsibility for the inordinate suffering and death of the Jews.

______________________



Why Jews Don t Believe In Jesus why Jews reject Jesus


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 18, 2014)

guno said:


> That is why the pagans ate that jesus crap up , because they had no knowledge of Torah and the Christians adapted their rituals so it wasn't a far jump for them



Yes, Christianity is rooted in Judaism.  Some Jews became Christians.  It is also true, upon in depth learning of Judaism, some Christians have become Jews.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 18, 2014)

guno said:


> Jews do not accept Jesus as the messiah because:
> 
> 
> Jesus did not fulfill the messianic prophecies.
> ...



I do know why Jews do not believe Jesus wast the Messiah.  They still look for a world leader where all nations on earth will look to the Jews as their natural leaders and will honor their ways, but without these nations ever becoming Jews.   Christians, on the other hand, believe God's plan was not for a world political leader, but a spiritual leader that transcended national boundaries.  

I have also heard it argued there have already been three Temples.  The First, the Second, and Herod's.  After Herod's Temple was destroyed, in order for it not to seem that the prophetic third temple was destroyed, Herod's Temple was said to have been just a renovation or completion of the Second Temple.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Happy Winter Solstice (Paga
> 
> 
> guno said:
> ...



You are speaking of the Roman Church which has nothing to do with Christianity, Dot.  It is steeped in Paganism.  They still teach idolatry and demon worship so in reality - there is no conflict.  But groups are Pagan.  Understand? 

There is no connection with Christianity and Pagan religions other than when Paul preached to those who were Pagans and they burned their curious arts books, repented and renounced the occult and decided to follow Jesus Christ.  He also cast a demon out of a girl with a spirit of divination in her.  Those are a couple of examples and........... That is the only connection to Christianity and Paganism.    True Christianity produces True Converts to Jesus Christ.  Any trace of Paganism is gone.  Why?  Because you cannot drink from the cup of the LORD and the cup of demons, Dot.  The bible is very clear about that.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 18, 2014)

The next tract is called: Satan Comes to Salem


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 18, 2014)

Satan Comes to Salem   continues...........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 18, 2014)

Part two of Satan Comes to Salem


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 18, 2014)

Part two continues of Satan Comes to Salem






















Did you know that in Salem there were 20 people murdered for crimes they never committed?  Did you know that during the Roman Catholic Church Inquisition there were 68 million victims from 1200-1808?

*The Roman Catholic Church Inquisition produced 68 MILLION Victims from 1200 - 1808. *

* 68 MILLION LIVES AND YET?*

*People never fail to focus on 20 people murdered in Salem for crimes they did not commit.  And they do not know the real story.  But now you who are reading know the truth!  Amazing, isn't it?  This is the war against Christianity that we are still facing today, people.*

*We continue now with Satan comes to Salem.........*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 18, 2014)

Part three of Satan Comes to Salem





















Today is the Day of Salvation.  Call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ Today and be Saved.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 18, 2014)

Meriweather said:


> Something to consider: We can take any life, any act and make it sound silly or meaningless. Our lives, our parents' lives, our children's lives, the event that was of most import to us can be broadcast as foolish and inane. We humans have that ability--to take what is meaningful and hallowed and desecrate it.
> 
> Which will we serve? As Joshua said so many years ago, "Decide today whom you will serve....As for me and my household, we will serve the Lord."



MOst of our lives are silly and meaningless.   That has nothing to do with my point about Jesus/God sacrificing himself over a petty issue to start with.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 18, 2014)

some people put too much time into proliferating the belief in sky pixies. I'm going to go out on a limb and guesstimate that OP is not a hawt girl in her 20's  Mostly older women. Why is that.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 18, 2014)

What does it matter what age anyone is that shares the Gospel of Jesus Christ, Dot?  I'm looking to introduce people to Jesus Christ and Salvation not myself!   It's a moot issue.  

  Nice avie by the way.  Blue is a great color.  Anytime of the year.


----------



## Meriweather (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> *The Roman Catholic Church Inquisition produced 68 MILLION Victims from 1200 - 1808. 68 MILLION LIVES AND YET?*



Let's compare scholarly statistics to comic book statistic, remembering some of these scholars are Protestants who studied and researched the Inquisitions.  The bloodiest of Inquisitors put to death less than five percent of the people they tried.  For this reason, the people of times much preferred to be tried by the Church than the State.  Scholars say that the Medieval and Spanish Inquisitions (covering hundreds of years), combined, claimed about six thousand lives.  

The religious persecutions thought to have taken the greatest number of lives was in Japan against Catholics in the seventeenth century.  The Japanese government insisted that the 400,000 Catholics then living in Japan either recant or die.  The number of deaths in Japan in the span of a few decades is estimated to be in the tens of thousands.  

Let's not dismiss the twenty deaths in Salem that took place in a matter of months.  Had the Inquisition produced that many deaths per months in its years of existence, it just might have reached a very small fraction of the greatly exaggerated claims comic books circulate.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 19, 2014)

This tract is called, The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 19, 2014)

The Beast  continues......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 19, 2014)

Part Two of The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 19, 2014)

Part two continues of The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 19, 2014)

Part three of The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 19, 2014)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 19, 2014)

One comment on this tract - The Beast - obviously Jack Chick believes in a pre-tribulation rapture as this has been a teaching of the church for decades - I personally do not believe the Believers who are on the earth at the time of the Great Tribulation will be raptured but I do believe that those who believe in a Pre-Tribulation rapture are Christians and believing in Pre - Tribulation theology does not in any way disqualify them as true Believers.  My personal belief from studying the Scriptures is that we will be here and that those who endure until the end, the same shall be saved.  Many shall be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another. (Matthew 24:10) And because iniquity will abound, the love of many shall wax cold. (Matthew 24: 12)  the love of many will grow cold.  But again, Matthew 24:13 reminds us that .....He that endureth until the end the same shall be saved.    Jesus told us about this.

  Many in the early church were martyred for their faith - this is not some strange happening.  Today Christians continue to be martyred for their faith in Jesus Christ and their refusal to deny Him - every single day someplace on the earth.  Every single day.  Jesus said that these would be perilous times for the Believers if you read Matthew Chapter 24 you cannot help but realize that.   The important thing to keep in mind is that you must be born again - you must receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and Abide in Him.  In Christ you can do all things - God is able to keep us if we will keep our eyes on Jesus Christ.  Amen?  Amen.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> What does it matter what age anyone is that shares the Gospel of Jesus Christ, Dot?  I'm looking to introduce people to Jesus Christ and Salvation not myself!   It's a moot issue.
> 
> Nice avie by the way.  Blue is a great color.  Anytime of the year.


because its no great feat to give-up bad habits when you're 65+ yrs old female. THATS why.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jerry, your efforts to convince us you are not crazy are not meeting with much success.


----------



## MaxGrit (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> One comment on this tract - The Beast - obviously Jack Chick believes in a pre-tribulation rapture as this has been a teaching of the church for decades - I personally do not believe the Believers who are on the earth at the time of the Great Tribulation will be raptured but I do believe that those who believe in a Pre-Tribulation rapture are Christians and believing in Pre - Tribulation theology does not in any way disqualify them as true Believers.  My personal belief from studying the Scriptures is that we will be here and that those who endure until the end, the same shall be saved.  Many shall be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another. (Matthew 24:10) And because iniquity will abound, the love of many shall wax cold. (Matthew 24: 12)  the love of many will grow cold.  But again, Matthew 24:13 reminds us that .....He that endureth until the end the same shall be saved.    Jesus told us about this.
> 
> Many in the early church were martyred for their faith - this is not some strange happening.  Today Christians continue to be martyred for their faith in Jesus Christ and their refusal to deny Him - every single day someplace on the earth.  Every single day.  Jesus said that these would be perilous times for the Believers if you read Matthew Chapter 24 you cannot help but realize that.   The important thing to keep in mind is that you must be born again - you must receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and Abide in Him.  In Christ you can do all things - God is able to keep us if we will keep our eyes on Jesus Christ.  Amen?  Amen.


Post trib rapture is wrong. You need to read about the subject more.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 20, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > One comment on this tract - The Beast - obviously Jack Chick believes in a pre-tribulation rapture as this has been a teaching of the church for decades - I personally do not believe the Believers who are on the earth at the time of the Great Tribulation will be raptured but I do believe that those who believe in a Pre-Tribulation rapture are Christians and believing in Pre - Tribulation theology does not in any way disqualify them as true Believers.  My personal belief from studying the Scriptures is that we will be here and that those who endure until the end, the same shall be saved.  Many shall be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another. (Matthew 24:10) And because iniquity will abound, the love of many shall wax cold. (Matthew 24: 12)  the love of many will grow cold.  But again, Matthew 24:13 reminds us that .....He that endureth until the end the same shall be saved.    Jesus told us about this.
> ...



I have, Max.  The more I read the more I see that it is immediately after the Tribulation as Jesus Christ said in Matthew 24.  I cannot find any place in scripture that speaks of a pre-tribulation rapture.  Look at the thread Great Tribulation and look at the scriptures.  You can examine it for yourself.  I already have.  It does not say we will raptured before the tribulation.  Who is the elect, Max?   The Believers in Jesus Christ.  Look at when the elect are gathered in the Word of God.  It is AFTER the tribulation.  Not before.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




2 Thes.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 21, 2014)

Biblical Proof Of A Pretribulation Rapture


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

This one is from Jack Chick called Angel of Light.

Angel of Light

This title is one of their comic book series titles - click link and you can turn pages and read a sample - 8 pages - then look at the other comic books they have available - these are excellent teaching tools for your children!  Far better than the occult comic books that your children should NOT be reading!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > What does it matter what age anyone is that shares the Gospel of Jesus Christ, Dot?  I'm looking to introduce people to Jesus Christ and Salvation not myself!   It's a moot issue.
> ...



I'm not even close to 65 yrs old!   You've got the wrong gal!   Another surprise for ya!  I gave my life to Christ at a young age - and have no regrets - as in none!   There is no greater life than life abiding in Christ.  He IS the Life!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

This Jack Chick tract is called:

Bewitched


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Continuing with Bewitched:

Bewitched


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Part two of Bewitched:Bewitched


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Part 2 of Bewitched continues.............Bewitched


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Part 3 of Bewitched:
Bewitched


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Conclusion of part 3 Bewitched:Bewitched


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Bewitched






You never know when your very last day on earth will be.  Are you saved tonight?  If not, pray this prayer above and receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

This Jack Chick tract was used by the LORD to deliver a man from alcoholism according to one testimony.  I believe there are many more just like him who have been set free!  It is called - Just One More - and it's been posted on youtube.  Watch it here!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

This one is called The Poor Little Witch:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

This one is called


----------



## guno (Jan 6, 2015)

my favorite


----------



## guno (Jan 6, 2015)

also a good one


----------



## guno (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

This is for Christians who do not realize that Hebrews 10:26 is for us.  Not the unbelievers.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Hebrews 10 26 If we deliberately keep on sinning after we have received the knowledge of the truth no sacrifice for sins is left


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 7, 2015)

This one just might be the one that leads to the salvation of your soul!   Listen to the story of Holy Joe!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 7, 2015)

America is under the judgment of God.  Why should you perish when you can have your sins pardoned today and be forgiven of all you have ever done - as if it had never happened?   Do not wait!  Today is the day of Salvation!  There is room at the cross for you!  There is room at the cross for you!  Do not wait until America is destroyed and you with it.  Call upon the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved today. Live for Jesus.  This life is but a vapor. Think of your eternal life and what God is offering you through Jesus Christ!  Eye has not seen nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.  It's not a mind problem. It's a heart problem. You cannot love God without Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior. He will remove that heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh!  Read -    Romans 10: 9,10.  Today is the day of Salvation.  There is room at the cross for you!   Come to Jesus today!


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2015)

Guess the rest of the world has nothing to worry about since they're not under God's judgement!  Only America is special!!  The rest of the Christians in the world are apparently just wasting their time since they don't live in America!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 8, 2015)

Newby said:


> Guess the rest of the world has nothing to worry about since they're not under God's judgement!  Only America is special!!  The rest of the Christians in the world are apparently just wasting their time since they don't live in America!



Who would you be trying to convince here, Newby?   Me?  Or yourself?  I believe it to be the latter.   Keep trying.   I doubt you'll be able to do it if you're saved because the Spirit of God would never give you a witness to a lie!  America *is under judgment.  *America *will be invaded by Russia and the communist nations she has enlisted to help her - Cuba, Nicaragua, etc.   *American Christians *will suffer the same judgment the unsaved in America will suffer for having lived a double life.  Grace was not the power for you to sin and get away with it.  It was the power to not sin and obey the LORD instead of your own flesh.  If you belong to Christ?  You've crucified your flesh.  The wide road church had better find the narrow road fast!


Galatians 5 24 Those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.*


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Chick Cartoon Tracts


----------



## MaxGrit (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Time for more Jack Chick Tracts.  The next one is called,

Going Down


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Continuing with......Going Down


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Part two of Going Down


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Part three of Going Down


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Conclusion to part 3 of Going Down 











What will your decision be today?  Today is the day of Salvation!  Call upon the LORD and be saved today!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

This one is called
Party Girl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

............Party Girl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Party Girl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Party Girl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Party Girl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Party Girl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

Party Girl


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

This one is called:

What s Worse


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

What s Worse


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

What s Worse


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

What s Worse


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

What s Worse


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

What s Worse


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

This tract is about a man who sells his soul to Satan.  It is called,

The Contract


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

The Contract


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

The Contract


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

The Contract


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

The Contract


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

The Contract 






Isn't it wonderful news that there _is _a way out?  Even if you have sold your soul to Satan already?  Yes!   The Gospel is Good News, People!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

The Contract


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

The Contract 





















Don't forget to look up Lucifer Dethroned by Jack Chick Publications!


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This is for Christians who do not realize that Hebrews 10:26 is for us.  Not the unbelievers.



this is not true Jer. Heb. 10:26 is those who were never saved, committed their life to Christ. They only TASTED the Lord. EXAMPLE Judas.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

This video will show anyone who is into the occult - who has sold their soul to Satan - who has become a witch  - a high priest of Satanism - that Jesus came to set them free - to redeem them so they do not have to suffer what other Satanists, witches, occultists are suffering right this second in hell.  If you are going to serve Satan - please consider that this is where you will end up and that he  has deceived you into believing hell is a reward when hell will be your worst nightmare come true.   Please watch this video and receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior tonight.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This is for Christians who do not realize that Hebrews 10:26 is for us.  Not the unbelievers.
> ...


Wrong.  What does Hebrews 10:26 say, Ninja?   Who is addressing?  The Christian.  That's who.  There are Christians in hell right now because they refused to quit sinning.  What does Hebrews 10:26 say, Ninja?

It is written:

Dear friends, if we deliberately continue sinning after we have received knowledge of the truth, there is no longer any sacrifice that will cover these sins.  - Hebrews 10:26

Once saved always saved is a lie.  Without holiness no one will see the LORD.  You want to live a life of sin and depend on grace to get you into heaven?  It won't happen. You must keep His commandments.  Jesus said if you love me?  You'll keep my commandments.  Many will come to him in that day and say Lord!  Lord!  I did this in your name!  And he will respond - depart from me, ye worker of *iniquity.   I never knew you. *


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



classic example of misinterpretation. There are no CHRISTIANS in Hell, Jer. NONE. HELL IS FOR THE UNSAVED. BELIEVERS HAVE THE HOLY SPIRIT IN THEM.

You did nothing to earn your salvation and you cannot do anything to KEEP it. ETA- Almost every sin IS deliberate and Jesus PAID FOR ALL OF THEM, NOT JUST SOME OF THEM.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



"I NEVER knew you". EXACTLY. He NEVER knew them. If they are/were a Christian, HE KNEW THEM. THANK YOU FOR PROVING ME RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can a saved person become lost ChristianAnswers.Net


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Can a saved person become lost ChristianAnswers.Net



The bible is clear that they can.  There are no saved adulterers, thieves, fornicators, liars, sorcerers, drunkards, homosexuals, cowardly and unbelieving.   There is no "special class" that is exempt from hell because they said a prayer at the altar and then went out and lived like the world.

  God is not coming back for an adulterer but for a spotless bride.  You are either going to follow Christ and stay on the narrow path or take the wide road which "seemeth right" but leads to hell.  Your choice.  I'm not interested in google searches for these answers.  I'm baptized with the Holy Spirit and as He is the author and reveals the truth I need no man to teach me what God means by His Word.    Not necessary.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



What does Hebrews 10:26 say and who is it speaking to?  There is your answer.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

This is the story about a young man who sold his soul to Satan for fame and fortune.  Let's see what happens!  

It s a Deal


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

It s a Deal


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

It s a Deal


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

It s a Deal


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

It s a Deal


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

It s a Deal


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Have basketball stars sold their souls to Satan for fame and fortune? Yes. Have football stars sold their souls to Satan for fame and fortune?  Yes.  Have movie stars, musicians, singers, rock n rollers, heavy metal bands sold their souls to Satan for fame and fortune?  Yes.  There was a story about Kate Perry's father being a Christian minister and that she was once a born again Christian but for fame and fortune she sold her soul to Satan and chose to serve him.  Her father is deeply grieved about her turning her back on Jesus Christ and her salvation in Him for the love of this world and what it is giving her now.  With her performances she is leading impressionable young people to hell and she isn't alone - there are many today who have done the same thing.  Some have become Satanists, partaken in the occult and magic arts for power.  Not realizing that any deal with the devil is a bad one.  Karl Marx was a Christian before he became a high priest in Satanism. (see Richard Wurmbrands' book Marx & Satan) 

What will it profit someone to gain the whole world only to lose their own soul?

Is it possible this young man in the Jack Chick Tract saw hell?  Absolutely.  This is the story of a young man who was a party guy, drank some contaminated water from Mexico and suddenly found himself dying - and being taken to hell - only the compassion of Christ and his own decision to follow Christ - led to his being revived and given another chance.  He is now telling the world about what he saw in hell.  Hitler in hell, Witches in hell, people suffering great torment!  Don't believe it?  Watch the video and decide for yourself.  Then ask yourself is anything I can gain on this earth worth eternity in hell?

If you have sold your soul to Satan - it is not too late for you.  You can be saved today and live for Jesus.  If you have sacrificed humans to Satan - you can still be saved by repenting of your sins and receiving Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior.  Today is the day of Salvation.  Do not be deceived by Satan.  He cannot give you anything once you leave this earth.  You will suffer eternally in hell.  It is not worth it.  Repent today and receive Jesus.  Today is the day of salvation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

This one is called,

Four Angels


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Four Angels


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Four Angels


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Four Angels


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Four Angels


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Four Angels


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

Four Angels 















.........without holiness no one will see the LORD.  It is written.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

It is written: 

Every branch in me that beareth not fruit he taketh away: and every _branch_ that beareth fruit, he purgeth it, that it may bring forth more fruit.

-John 15:2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 29, 2015)

And again it is written:

John 15 6 If you do not remain in me you are like a branch that is thrown away and withers such branches are picked up thrown into the fire and burned.

Note the terminology.  IF you do not remain in me.... why does Jesus say this?  Because some will not remain in him but will depart from him for love of this world.  Those branches shall be cast into the fire.  You cannot be a branch unless you were connected to Christ at a certain time.   Once saved always saved is a lie.  Jesus said, Those who endure until the end, the same shall be saved.  If you do not endure until the end?  There is no reward but instead a fiery judgment which is what Hebrews 10:26 is all about.  It is a warning to believers.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can a saved person become lost ChristianAnswers.Net
> ...



you are twisting the scriptures Jer. EVERY PERSON IS A SINNER. You and me. EVERYONE; saved or saved is a sinner. Believer's are not perfect in this life. Jesus came for the sick. There is nothing you did to gain salvation; nothing you can do to lose it. If there was something you could do to lose it- none of us would be saved. Jesus paid the price forever. When God the Father looks at Believer's He sees Jesus' perfection. IMPUTED RIGHTEOUSNESS.

How many sins must I commit to lose my salvation? What types of sins? etc etc.. This opens up a huge can of worms and doubts. Jesus says we are saved and can be assured of our salvation.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Your eternal security is not associated with your works but to Christ's work.

Jn.10:28 “I give them eternal life, and _they shall never perish_, no one shall snatch them out of my hand.”

Rom.6:23  “For the wages of sin is death; _but the gift of God is eternal life_ through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Jn.3:18 “_He that believeth on him is not condemned_: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

John 5:24 “He that hears my word, and believes on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life.” One is made spiritually alive by having true living faith.

The believer _has_ (present tense) eternal life, he does not have judgment of his destiny but his works, as1 Cor. 3:10-15 says all that he has done may be burned but He Himself will receive eternal life. Why? because it is a _free gift_!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 30, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Your eternal security is not associated with your works but to Christ's work.
> 
> Jn.10:28 “I give them eternal life, and _they shall never perish_, no one shall snatch them out of my hand.”
> 
> ...



Obedience is not classified as works.

It is written:

Hosea 6 6 For I desire mercy not sacrifice and acknowledgment of God rather than burnt offerings.
Context
Israel and Judah are Unrepentant

Therefore I have hewn them in pieces by the prophets; I have slain them by the words of My mouth; And the judgments on you are like the light that goes forth. For I delight in loyalty rather than sacrifice, And in the knowledge of God rather than burnt offerings. But like Adam they have transgressed the covenant; There they have dealt treacherously against Me.…


So what the LORD is saying is he desires evidence of steadfast love - which is another translation in that scripture - steadfast love is obedience.  Not works.  If you love Jesus you'll obey Him.  That is what he said.  That is steadfast love.

Here is another translation of Hosea 6: 6 : 

For I delight in faithfulness, not simply in sacrifice; I delight in acknowledging God, not simply in whole burnt offerings. 

See that word?  Faithfulness?  That is obedience.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jer- how can a person lose their salvation? If they could not earn it they cannot keep it. Name one person in the Bible who lost it? Judas was not saved and I can prove it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 31, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Jer- how can a person lose their salvation? If they could not earn it they cannot keep it. Name one person in the Bible who lost it? Judas was not saved and I can prove it.



Was Demas who abandoned Paul and the Gospel of Jesus Christ for love of this world - saved?

It is written:

For Demas hath forsaken me, having loved this present world, and is departed unto Thessalonica; Crescens to Galatia, Titus unto Dalmatia.
2 Timothy 4:10

Obedience is not earning your salvation, Ninja.  Obedience is evidence of your salvation.  Without it?  Where is the evidence that you belong to Christ?

It is written:
Galatians 5 24 Those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires.

What is the flesh?  What are works of the flesh, Ninja?

It is written:
Galatians 5 19 The acts of the flesh are obvious sexual immorality impurity and debauchery 
and again it is written:
Now the deeds of the flesh are evident, which are: immorality, impurity, sensuality,idolatry, sorcery, enmities, strife, jealousy, outbursts of anger, disputes, dissensions, factions.

- Galatians 5:19,20

Can a born again Christian fall into those sins?  Yes.   What should they do?  Repent and return to the LORD and obey him.  Do not stay in sin but repent of it and don't return to it.  It is very easy to get pulled into strife, to give in to an outburst of anger or get involved in a dispute, so we have to be vigilant to stop ourselves from it when we find ourselves getting pulled that way.   It takes the Spirit of God leading us and being submitted to Him to avoid such snares of Satan. 

What if a believer makes the decision not to avoid such snares and to continue on?   Hebrews 10:26 tells you.  Read it.

God is no respecter of persons. - Acts 10:34


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 31, 2015)

This one is called,
Fame


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 31, 2015)

Fame


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 31, 2015)

Fame


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 31, 2015)

Fame


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 31, 2015)

Fame


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 31, 2015)

Fame


----------



## ninja007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jer- how can a person lose their salvation? If they could not earn it they cannot keep it. Name one person in the Bible who lost it? Judas was not saved and I can prove it.
> ...



Hebrews 10:26 ; Paul  is saying that those who have been told about Jesus yet refuse to accept Him as their atonement have no further recourse. No more sacrifice is offered that they may be forgiven. The wrath of God is upon them, they are condemned.


----------



## ninja007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jer- you are defending Lordship Salvation and it is a lie. *Because the Word of God clearly teaches that a person is saved by FAITH ALONE in Christ*.* Lordship Salvation doesn't allow for backsliding*.

in Revelation 2:1-4 the message concerning the church of Ephesus. (V.4) “_Nevertheless I have somewhat against thee, because thou hast left thy first love._” The believers at Ephesus had backslid, and wandered away from the Lord; but they *were still saved.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Jer- you are defending Lordship Salvation and it is a lie. *Because the Word of God clearly teaches that a person is saved by FAITH ALONE in Christ*.* Lordship Salvation doesn't allow for backsliding*.
> 
> in Revelation 2:1-4 the message concerning the church of Ephesus. (V.4) “_Nevertheless I have somewhat against thee, because thou hast left thy first love._” The believers at Ephesus had backslid, and wandered away from the Lord; but they *were still saved.*



That must be a new term the wide road false preachers have come up with.  I'm quoting bible scripture.  Believe the Word of God, Ninja. Not man.  Anyone who preaches another gospel to you?  You must not believe it.  There is only one Gospel.  Jesus said, Those that endure until the *end - *the same shall be saved.

Jesus warns in Revelation 3:15,16  I know your works, that you are neither cold nor hot.  I would you were cold or hot.  So then because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold I will spue you out of my mouth.

and again it is written:

Behold, I come quickly hold that fast which you have, that no man take your crown.  - Rev. 3:11

and again it is written,

..........be thou faithful unto death, and I will give you a Crown of life.
Rev. 2:10

and again it is written:

Remember therefore from where you are fallen, and repent, or else I will come unto you quickly, and will remove your candlestick out of his place, except you repent.
-Rev. 2: 5

and finally it is written:

*He who overcomes, the same shall be clothed in white raiment, and I will not blot out his name out of the Book of life (proving that a Christians name CAN BE REMOVED from the Book of Life), but I will confess his name before my Father, and before His angels.  
-Rev 3:5

and

Death and hell were cast into the Lake of Fire.  This is the second death And whosoever was not found in the Book of Life was cast into the Lake of Fire. -Rev. 20:14,15


*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

This next tract is called,
English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

English The Nervous Witch


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Satan's master was discontinued a long time ago but is still a classic.  It might still be available by special order - not sure - it's posted on you tube video form but this is the actual tract from Jack Chick publications.  It was based on a true story.  Chick cartoon tracts gospel messages people actually READ


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

This one is called,

Fire Starter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Fire Starter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Fire Starter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Fire Starter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Fire Starter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Fire Starter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Fire Starter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Fire Starter 


























If tonight were your last on earth, do you know where you'd go?  Would you go to heaven or to hell?  If you do not know - please pray this prayer above and receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and live for Him from this day forward.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

This one is called, Evil Eyes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Evil Eyes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Evil Eyes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Evil Eyes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Evil Eyes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Evil Eyes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Evil Eyes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

And now..........a letter from Jack Chick! 

*A Message From Jack Chick*





Issue Date: January/February 2015


Dear ones in Christ,

Last week as I left our building, a brother in the Lord asked me what my position was on “the Jews.” I told him we supported Israel and prayed for them daily. This caused a reaction I didn’t expect.

He went to his car and handed me a couple of books. One was On the Jews and Their Lies, supposedly written by Martin Luther. I had heard of what was said to be Luther’s position.
I can understand all this hostility. The Jews are God’s people. He has put up with them from the time of Abraham. The Bible reveals they are stiff-necked and rebellious, and they hate Jesus, because they are spiritually blind (Romans 11:25; 2 Corinthians 3:14-15).

My father hated Jews. I had a Catholic aunt who really hated them. In time that kind of talk wears you down. I didn’t know the Lord, and so I went along with it for a while.

But when I got saved and read that God will bless them that bless Israel, and curse him that curses Israel (Genesis 12:3), I came to my senses. People love to blame the Jews for crucifying Christ. Then they replace them with Christians, saying, “We are the true Israel; the Jews are not.”

Believers miss blessings because of this attitude. Don’t fall into this trap! Jesus will return and reign as the King of the Jews (Isaiah 24:23; Joel 3:1-2). Learn the truth about Nazi-type propaganda. Find out how God reacts to the nations’ treatment of the Jewish people. Read*As America Has Done to Israel*. It will alter your thinking.

Your brother in Christ,

Jack Chick

A Message From Jack Chick - January February


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is Jack Chick narrating this message to the Catholic.  He's a very compassionate man.  His prayer is powerful.  What a wonderful prayer!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## ninja007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jer- you are defending Lordship Salvation and it is a lie. *Because the Word of God clearly teaches that a person is saved by FAITH ALONE in Christ*.* Lordship Salvation doesn't allow for backsliding*.
> ...



enduring to the end is a fav. verse of the catholics who believe in purgatory. That verse in context is speaking of the trib saints during the first half of the trib, not believers today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Scream


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Scream


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Scream


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Scream


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Scream


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

Scream


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

The Choice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0100/0100_12.gif


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0100/0100_12.gif


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

http://media.chick.com/tractimages67491/0100/0100_12.gif


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 1, 2015)

May the Peace of our Lord Jesus Christ be Yours tonight.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 3, 2015)

Here is a very rare Jack Chick Tract - What's your Score?  This tract is no longer available - it was printed in the early 70's and is a very rare find.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 3, 2015)

The Tycoon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 3, 2015)

The Tycoon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 3, 2015)

The Tycoon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 3, 2015)

The Tycoon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 3, 2015)

The Tycoon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 3, 2015)

The Tycoon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you received Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior? Is your name written in the lambs book of life?  Read Romans 10:9,10 and John Chapter 3 today.    You cannot enter heaven by works.  You must be born again.  You are justified by faith. Not works.  Abraham was justified by faith.  You must be justified by your faith in Jesus Christ for He is God.  Only His Blood can wash away your sins and redeem your soul.  If you are involved in Islam, Catholicism, Hinduism, the Occult, repent of following false teaching, depart from it and do not return.  Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2015)

More history on the false Roman Institution called, "Catholicism".

Murph


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2015)

Murph


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2015)

Murph





















NOTE THIS!  Every false religion has one thing in common!  They all claim you need MORE than the Bible!  They all claim you need "THEIR BOOK - THEIR Traditions, teachings, rituals, beliefs to enter heaven!  Beware of any religion that tells you that you need MORE than the Bible!  All you need is the Bible!  Everything you need can be found IN THE HOLY BIBLE!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2015)

Murph


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2015)

Murph


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2015)

Murph


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 8, 2015)

Murph


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Today's Tract is called,

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the Jewish People


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

This one is called, No Fear:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

This one is called, The Fool:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

You can click the corner box at right hand bottom of screen to make the picture bigger - for easier reading...  thanks for reading!

Note - when you see the message in red and white  letters rolling on the screen about Marx - keep watching - it isn't over yet!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

The truth behind the person who slandered Dr. Alberto Rivera!  

Watch this too!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

I believe that Jack Chick is correct in that the "Whore" of Babylon is the Roman Catholic Institution - but when Scripture is describing - Mystery Babylon - in Revelation 18 - it is also clearly identifying America.  The bible is multi-faceted - there are Scriptures in Jeremiah that clearly prophesy the judgment of God coming upon the people but many centuries later - we see the fulfillment of Jeremiah's words - being revealed upon America.  This video is probably one of the most important messages you will ever hear concerning the truth about the Roman Institution and what is happening upon the earth today.  God bless Jack Chick for being a man of God willing to speak up for the truth.  He is a true blessing!    A great laborer for the LORD!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Some of my favorite witnessing tools are the Jack Chick Tracts because they can be left anywhere and people enjoy reading them!  This is a link to some of the great Jack Chick tracts that have been printed over the years.  The cartoon drawings are part of the attraction for reading. Millions of people have read them and many have been saved as a result of reading them.  Enjoy!  Chick Cartoon Tracts
> 
> Are Roman Catholics Christians
> 
> ...



Always nice when someone's beliefs in a good and just god manifest as their persecuting others with similar beliefs.

"My lies and delusional thoughts are superior to everyone else's."


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

You are mistaken.  When the Roman Catholic Institution victimized 62 Million human lives in the Inquistion and later many millions more in hand choosing Hitler to destroy the Jews and Protestants (the real Christians)  they couldn't kill off during their Inquisition - they were in no way persecuting others with "similar beliefs", Delta.  The Roman Catholic Institution serves "the force".  (Satan)   They have nothing in common with those they persecute.  Catholicism is the enemy of Jesus Christ and His Followers.  

  If you are a true Jew you are not a Baal worshiper. Those who have worshipped Baal must repent or lose their birthright just as Esau did.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

This is probably one of the most important Jack Chick threads you will ever read.  VERY important message.  Listen to this:


The better you understand history?  The better you will understand what is coming in the future.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

As you can see the founder and first General of the Jesuit order was Ignatius Loyola - in the 1500's.  He was also the founder of the Alumbrados (the Illuminati) He commissioned two of his best Jesuits to destroy Protestantism through Eschatology ( a study of Eschatology is the study of all prophecy of the coming of Jesus Christ )  These two Jesuits were under the extreme oath of induction.  See the video above to learn the full story - and realize that the Illuminati was NOT founded by the Jews.  That is propaganda that is put out by the Jesuits whose goal is still to destroy the Jews (and Christians ) and take Jerusalem for their Pope.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 14, 2015)

Satan's Master is a Jack Chick Tract now out of print. It is based on a true story.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 14, 2015)

The last Jack Chick is no longer in print - it is missing a few clips and I'll try to add those later God willing.  Jack Chick Publications permits others to share these tracts - but not for profit and we are not to change any of the words - I buy Jack Chick tracts by bulk - 2 or 3 boxes at a time - also their comics and I support Jack Chick ministries - I am hoping he will reprint Satan's Master and also the tract Closet Witches.  There are so many young people trapped in the occult today - I think it is important to reprint them and get them out there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Are you ready for the next Jack Chick tract?  Here it comes!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

This is the first Jack Chick Tract ever made!  From 1961!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

This is one of the most important comic book series you will ever read and hear by video because it is the true testimony of Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera and how he became a Jesuit and what his assignments were - he answered directly to the Pope and was ordered to infiltrate the Protestant churches - it was a devious plot against the Christian church - concocted by the Jesuits under order of the Jesuit General and Pope. You will also learn the truth story of the Crusades and the Vatican's approval of Hitler as the one to exterminate the Jewish people.  He was considered a "Good and faithful Roman Catholic " .... just as Mussolini was!!   

It is done in comic book form for a reason - the information you about to learn is all true.  Please copy and make sure and send it out far and wide to let others know the truth.  Thank you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex-Jesuit - Based on a true story - Part two:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex - Jesuit - Based on a true story - Part three: 


It's what the Jesuits and Roman Vatican do not want you to find out. Watch the series and copy it to your email and mass email - ask others to do the same.  America should know the truth behind the Roman Vatican Satanic Organization and it's sorcerers - the Jesuits.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr. Alberto Rivera layed down his life so that you could have the truth.   The Jesuits by order of their General made at least 5 attempts on Dr. Alberto Rivera's life before he was killed by something that exposed his body to cancer causing substance.  Please watch the entire series and pass it on to your entire email lists.  This information is very, very important!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Read the first 4 series and we will continue tomorrow.  God willing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Hold on!  I've got time for one more!  Here is part five of the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera - told by comic - for a special reason - to be revealed later!  Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This is one of the most important comic book series you will ever read and hear by video because it is the true testimony of Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera and how he became a Jesuit and what his assignments were - he answered directly to the Pope and was ordered to infiltrate the Protestant churches - it was a devious plot against the Christian church - concocted by the Jesuits under order of the Jesuit General and Pope. You will also learn the truth story of the Crusades and the Vatican's approval of Hitler as the one to exterminate the Jewish people.  He was considered a "Good and faithful Roman Catholic " .... just as Mussolini was!!
> 
> It is done in comic book form for a reason - the information you about to learn is all true.  Please copy and make sure and send it out far and wide to let others know the truth.  Thank you.



I have to apologise for this series - someone has hacked these youtube videos and blurred the writing so you are not able to read the comic series.  Looks like the Vatican and their Jesuits are very concerned about people being able to read what is inside these comics.   I have already tried to contact Jack Chick and will try to figure out a way to photograph the comic pages myself and download them here so you will be able to read them from a photo bucket photo rather than you tube where they can hack it and blur the images.    OR you can order order the Alberto Comic series from Jack Chick directly.  I'd do it fast because I do not know how much longer they will be available.  This is definitely information the Roman Vatican does not want reaching the public.  It exposes their plans for a new world order and what lengths they were and are willing to go to stop anyone who gets in their way.  The Jesuits tried to murder Dr. Alberto Rivera 5 times before he finally was put into contact with a cancer causing substance and died as a result.  This man became a born again Christian and paid with his own life for the world to have this material.  The world deserves to know the truth about the Catholic anti- Christ institution.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is a maxim from a former president.  Reminds me of men such as Jack Chick and Alberto Rivera.   My question would be where are they today?  Cannot find one in politics, can only find a few preaching the Gospel (the true gospel ) today and the numbers are getting less and less.  Unless we see men rise up and speak out against evil - exposing it - there is no hope for the future. 

_“One man with courage makes a majority.” – _Andrew Jackson


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Okay.  I've got another source for the Jack Chick Comic Alberto Rivera story.  Here it is.  The comic  is on here,  I'll try to post them here so you can read it without leaving the board to read page.  I have it.  If you click on the comic page it will supersize it for easier reading.   

Alberto


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

CLICK ONCE ON THE PAGE HERE TO MAKE IT SUPER SIZE AND THEN READ THE DOCUMENTATION WHICH PROVES THE VATICAN IS LYING THROUGH THEIR TEETH DENYING THIS  MAN WAS A JESUIT.  THANK GOD HE WAS PHOTOGRAPHED IN THE NEWSPAPERS BACK THEN AND THIS ALSO WAS EVIDENCE HE WAS A JESUIT - ALSO HIS IDENTIFICATION PAPERS - ID, EVERYTHING - WAS OFFICIALLY CONFIRMED AUTHENTIC - HE WAS INDEED A JESUIT!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

This is a true story - the information you are about to learn will shock you - this is page 5 - hope the print is big enough for you to read.  If it is the print is to small click on the comic page you are reading and it will super size it.   Thanks for reading.
Please tell as many people as you can about it and invite them over to the board to read this!  It is very important information that everyone should know about.  Especially since there are certain people out there trying to stop it from reaching the public!  




Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Very important info on this page especially!  Look at this!





Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 3


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

If you need to read it in bigger print just click the comic here and it will super size for easier reading. 






Alberto continue 3


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 2


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

This story is true - everything you are reading really happened.  It's all true.





Alberto continue 4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 4


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

Alberto continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

For some reason the last page is blocked.  Not a problem.  I ordered all these comics and have them here with me.  I'll write out what is blocked out in grey - after I post the links for each cartoon.  Read the entire series from Jack Chick and realize that there was a very important reason for them doing this in comic book form!  It's all true, it is a very serious subject but the decision to use a comic book as the instrument for getting the information out was brilliant.  Many thanks to Jack Chick and Dr. Alberto Rivera.  May the LORD bless Jack Chick - Dr. Alberto Rivera is enjoying his reward in heaven right now. 

As for any Jesuits who have stumbled across this thread?  If you do not turn from what you are into - abandon the General Jesuit and His Vatican and get out?  You're going to hell.   You are going to hell and once you are in hell - you will not be able to get out.  God has his eye on you and His desire is to save your soul and bring you to repentance by His Holy Spirit - but if you resist the Holy Spirit and reject Jesus Christ and the salvation he offers you?  That only HE can offer you?  YOU ARE GOING TO HELL.  FOR ALL ETERNITY.  

Is it worth it?   You better think hard about that.  Very, very hard!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll post the last page - what is missing later.  God willing.  I have something to do.  Thanks for reading.  Remember if the comic is too small to read just click once or twice and it will supersize for easier reading!   Make sure and invite all your friends to USMB to read the religion forum / Jack Chick threads and Alberto Rivera thread!  Lots of great information here and God will bless you for it!


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 18, 2015)

What if Jack Chick is wrong? What if his sources are wrong or Jack isn't interpreting them correctly or he's proceeding from his own personal prejudice?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 18, 2015)

The last page reads: 

This is a time of sell-out, compromise and fear.  Satan is bullying and pressuring men into silence......  dark clouds are gathering as we come closer to the second coming of Jesus.

True Bible believers must pray for the precious Roman Catholics and love them enough to tell them the truth.

Theresa Rivera photo - Alberto's mother, completely devoted to the Roman Catholic system, never missed Mass.  She trusted her priest and the virgin Mary, and it cost her a Christless eternity.

Alberto Rivera photo - Alberto, devoutly religious, yet eaten up with hate, saw the corruption all around.  He only found freedom when he surrendered his life to Jesus.

Dona Isabella photo - Dona Isabella and millions of others had the courage to stand against the system and give their lives to the Savior......Pray God will give us the boldness they had so we can lift up Christ to draw all men to Him. 

*THIS IS NO GAME - IT'S WAR FOR YOUR SOUL!
*
Either it's total commitment and submission to Christ or lose everything forever by going on with Satan and Baal worship.  

_*THE CHOICE IS YOURS!
*_
*THE BIBLE SAYS THERE'S ONLY ONE WAY TO HEAVEN!
Jesus said, I am the way, the truth, and the life; no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.  (John 14:6)

NOBODY ELSE CAN SAVE YOU

1.  ADMIT YOU ARE A SINNER
2.  BE WILLING TO TURN FROM SIN (REPENT)
3.  BELIEVE JESUS CHRIST DIED FOR YOU, WAS BURIED AND 
ROSE FROM THE DEAD.
4. THROUGH PRAYER, INVITE JESUS INTO YOUR HEART TO BECOME YOUR PERSONAL SAVIOR.  

WHAT TO PRAY

Dear God, thank you for showing me what you think about Catholicism.  I also reject it!  I accept Christ's sacrifice as perfect and complete.  Please forgive me in Jesus' name.  I invite Jesus Christ to come into my heart and I place my trust in Him alone for my salvation.  Thank you for giving me eternal life right now. 

Did you accept Jesus Christ as your own personal Savior?  

Yes                        No

If your answer was yes, then this is just the beginning of a wonderful life with Christ.  Now: 

1. Read your bible (King James Version) every day to get to know Christ better.
2.  Pray to God every day (in your own words).
3.  Be baptized, worship, fellowship, and serve with Christians in a church where Christ is preached and the Bible is the authority.
4.  Tell others about Christ. *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 19, 2015)

In post #737 you will note that Dr. Alberto Rivera identified a place in Barcelona, Spain that the Vatican uses to send their priests who go insane.  Why not permit their families to help these priests with outside care that isn't under control of the Vatican?  I suspect  it is because they also use this facility for men they wish to silence such as the ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera (he was also a Bishop).  I found it interesting that Dr. Alberto Rivera said that 87% of the Roman Catholic Priests were in counseling for mental health problems.   87 percent of all priests in the Roman Catholic System!!   These priests are mentally disturbed, depressed, fearful, etc because unbeknownst to some of them - they are serving a Baal worship system and the occult followers have greater problems with mental illness than any other people group on earth according to testimonies - demon possessed people - who dabbled with occult - are in mental institutions all over the world - we have people even on this board who have spoken openly of their involvement with the occult and then admitted to having experienced mental splits / differing personalities emerging (demons manifesting) feeling they were losing their mind - all of this is evidence of being involved in the occult.  The Jesuit Jim Jones is a classic example of what these people are capable of and it is time the world realized that the same Jesus who cast out demons from the girl whose mother begged for help (woman came from a Baal worshiping society and her daughter was vexed with a devil in the testimony) is alive today and can deliver anyone from mental health problems.  Jesus Christ is the answer.   The only answer.  Worship of Mary, Satan, Baal, "The Force" - leads to mental, physical and spiritual destruction.  The only hope for those who are enslaved to depression, fear, anxiety, phobia's, hearing demons - pretending to be the LORD, hearing voices - demons - is to surrender your life to Jesus Christ and be set free.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

This is Part two of the Alberto Series.  To read the Comic in supersize just click the comic photo once.  The information you are about to read - was provided by Dr. Alberto Rivera - an ex-Jesuit.  This is what the Vatican does not want you to know. 

Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Double Cross
I have the comic.  This page is page 4 and the dialogue is as follows: 

Dr. Alberto Rivera tells the officers, That's not true.  I never threatened them.  Here are my documents allowing me to be here fro the archdiocese of Madrid.

Officer replies:  We can't read Spanish.  Is this their seal?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Yes, Sir.

Officer:  Then you are still a priest?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  No!  Not for the Roman system... not anymore. 

Tim asked Dr. Rivera - Alberto, did you tell them how you found Christ?

Dr. Rivera:  Oh, yes, I told them the whole story. 

Tim:  What was their reaction?

Aberto replies:  I told the officers....... I did not break in!  I came to see my sister who is somewhere in this convent.  She is very, very ill.

Officer asked the nun: how ill is she? 

Nun replies:  Oh, its not THAT serious.

Alberto replies:  You refused to let me see Maria because she was so sick!  Now you are saying that she ISN'T that sick? 

Officer:  Dr. Rivera, did your sister want to see you?

Alberto Rivera:  Yes, I was talkign to her on the phone two nights ago.  She was begging for help.

Nun:  Impossible........he lied!  She is not ALLOWED to use the telephone........ I mean.........

Officer:  Mother Superior, we would like to see his sister and talk this over with her......with your permission. 
_______________

This is Page Four that has been blocked out. 
________________
From Jack Chick Comic Alberto Series Part two


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

continuing to page five:Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 6:Double Cross
Amazing that this is still going on behind the doors of the Roman Catholic system today isn't it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

page 7http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Someone hacked page 8 and destroyed it. Here is page 8 dialogue:

Dr. Alberto Rivera is speaking to his sister :  Maria, call upon the name of Jesus Christ.  He alone is your Savior.  You must obey His teaching.  If you pray to HIm now requesting forgiveness of your sins......and repent of all these religious rites, you can be set free now by the blood He shed for you on the cross. 

Maria:  Alberto, will He listen to *me? 
*
Dr. Alberto Rivera responds to his sister:  Yes, Maria, just as you are.

Tim asked Dr. Rivera:  Did she get saved, Alberto?

Aberto replies:  Yes, I told her to trust in the written Word of God and she did, thank God.  Maria begged me to take her out of there so she could serve Christ. I did.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera is carrying his sister Maria in his arms out of there and speaking to Nuns at convent:   Please let me through, I'm taking Maria out of this evil place.   and NO ONE is going to stop me!

Maria:  I'm free at last!

Mother Superior:  Father, this is kidnapping..... you are taking her against her will!  ( the nuns were furious! )

NOTE ' In Roman Catholicism, the Bible alone is NOT considered the Word of God....to them the word of God is "tradition" plus magisterium' (the teaching of authority of the Institution) and last of all the Bible, Only when all that is together do they have what they consider to be the word of God. 

This is the dialogue on page 8 of the Double Cross by Jack Chick Publications Part two of the Alberto Series.

____________
Is it any wonder the Jesuits do not want you to find out what is going on even now behind the walls of the Roman Catholic system?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 9http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

page 10http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 11
Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 12 - make sure to read everything very carefully.  This is very important information:
Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 13:Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 14http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 15http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 16
Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 17http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 18http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 19http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 20http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 21http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 22http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 23 Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 24  - remember if you want to supersize the comic page just click on the page. 

Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 25 Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 26 Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 27  Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 28  - Dr. Alberto Rivera exposes one of the agents working with the Jesuits to infitrate the Pentacostal churches and deceive the Protestant Christians.  When I learned this information I was deeply grieved because Katherine Kuhlman was the agent he was talking about!   I had months ago began to have a check in my spirit about Katherine Kuhlman and stopped using her videos, sermons and teachings.  Something didn't seem right but I couldn't figure out what it was that the LORD was trying to warn me about.  The Bible tells us that if it were possible even the elect would be deceived.   This is why Christians must be very, very sensitive to the Holy Spirit when He gives that check in our spirit we must not try to reason it away with our minds.  We must realize that He knows something that we do not know.   Katherine Kuhlman was an agent of the Vatican working with the Jesuits.   Today there are multitudes that have infitrated the Protestant churches in order to destroy the true Gospel of Jesus Christ which commands that we expose the works of Satan - such as we find in the Roman Catholic System. Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 29http://Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Jim Jones who lead a cult that called him "Father" was also a Jesuit.  98% of all Jesuits are not priests.  They live amongst us and many have infiltrated the Protestant churches as Television evangelists, Pastors, bible study teachers, deacons, etc.  (Page 30)Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 31 Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 32  Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Double Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Now we will continue to the third Comic Book in the series entitled,
The Godfathers   If you wish to read it in supersize print just click each comic (in each post) one time and it will be a larger print for you to read.  I'm asking that you would make sure and invite others to come and read this series on the Jack Chick thread so that they can also know the Truth.  The Truth will set you free! 

The Godfathers


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Godfathers


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page three has been partially destroyed.  I will provide the rest of the dialogue on this post here:






Dr. Rivera explains:  For three years I was briefed by a brilliant German Jesuit, Augustin Bea.  He gave us top secret information.  It was a view of historical events that will *NEVER *appear in the history books!
Augustine Cardinal Bea:  In charge of the Roman Catholic Institution's ecumenical movement - photo on page - Father confessor to Pope Pius XII.  Also a Jesuit under extreme oath induction. 

Most great protestant leaders, like Wycliff, Calvin, Wesley, Finney, Moody, Spurgeon and many others, believed the Roman Catholic Institution was the "Mother of harlots and abominations of the earth.  Rev. 17 describes not ancient Babylon, but the Vatican today.

No other religious system in the world officially calls itself "MOTHER."  Even her colors are recorded in the Bible:  scarlet and purple, symbols of authority.  No other religious system has two powers, both political and religious.

Tim:  What are they, Alberto? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Tim the Mother of Abominations has many children.  I will tell you about two of them!  Both were created by the Vatican to bring death and suffering to millions of people.  Tim, this is one of the best kept secrets in modern times.  The two children of the Mother of Abomination are.............

____________
See Double cross Volume 13 Page 12,13,14   ** Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris, Page 181, Publication by Chick Publications.

________________
competion of page 3 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 4 has been partially hacked and destroyed.  I will provide what is missing at bottom of this post.   ( I have the entire series )







The lower part of caption blocked out reads - Come with us, you Jewish heretic!  The Roman who is on top right and says, I get the daughter!   And then he says, We'll take your family!  Haw!  haw!  haw!

The children born were the illegitimate offspring of Roman Catholic soldiers.  It was a devastating blow to the Jewish faith.  Long before the Crusades, the Vatican secretly negotiated and financed Mohammad (through a Roman Catholic relative) to help annihilate the Jews.   But when the Islamic forces captured Jerusalem in the name of the prophet Mohammed, the Pope was blocked from moving the Vatican there.  Mohammed had called the Pope and the Jews infidels.

The Crusades began, History tells us that these "Christians" fought for God and the Pope to free Jerusalem and the Holy Land from Islamic control.    These guys were not Christians in any sense of the word.  They didn't know the Lord, or His love.  They were tough, godless men led by priests (Catholic) to fulfill Satan's diabolical plan. 

This concludes page 4 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publication


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 5 -http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 6http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 7http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 8 - remember to click each comic page once if you wish to supersize it for easier reading! 

http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 9http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 10http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 11http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 12http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 13


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 14http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 15http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 16http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeremiah, I'd like an answer. How do you know Jack Chick is right? That his sources are right or that Chick's interpretation of the facts are right? How do you know he's not cherry picking evidence to support his prejudices?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 17http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 18http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Remember the woman who gave the testimony about her Catholic husband who told her that Hitler and Mussolini were "theirs"?  (Vatican's) That Hitler and Mussolini were "faithful Catholics"?   Listen to her testimony on Dr. Alberto Rivera testimony thread and notice that this woman who was not a Catholic herself - has confirmed without realizing it what Dr. Rivera is telling the world here - that Hitler and Mussolini worked for the Roman Catholic Vatican!   Both of them!  Her testimony is on the video of the man who had collected testimonies exposing the Jesuits and made a you tube video out of it.  
Page 19http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 20  Click this page and look at it closely!  http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 21 - I want all the Jews over here reading this. (and Muslims!)  Then get this information to your families, friends, co-workers -everyone you know.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 22  http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 23http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 24http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 25http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 26 - click the page once to get a good look and read every single word! http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 27http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 28http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 29http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 30http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 31http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page 32 - Look at this!http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

final page of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - http://www.fmh-child.org/Godfathers/godfathers_page33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Here comes the next one!  This is the Fourth part in the Alberto Series and it is titled, The Force. The information you about to read - provided by Jack Chick and Dr. Alberto Rivera is going to greatly surprise some of you!  

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

This comic reveals how the Vatican is using its occult force to deceive millions. It's the "habitation of devils" described in Rev. 18:2.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

To read in larger print just click each comic page once.  It will super size it for easier reading. 






The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

This story is true - it really happened.  Pay attention. 





The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Make sure to click each page to be able to read easily in larger print.
The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Click on page to super size it for easier reading:






The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Did you read all of page 21?   Read it again!   Click on each page once to make the print larger and read carefully!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Now you understand why Christians should not be celebrating such holidays!  
The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force click pages once to super size for easier reading


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Listen to this - from Dr. Alberto Rivera!  This really happened!   Horrifying?  Yes.  It truly is.  






The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Bottom part is blacked out - it reads The Bible says there's Only One Way to Heaven.  Jesus said, I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.  (John 14:6)

NOBODY ELSE CAN SAVE YOU, TRUST JESUS TODAY!

1.  Admit you are a sinner.
2.  Be willing to turn from sin.  (repent)
3.  Believe that Jesus Christ died for you, was buried and rose from the dead.
4.  Through prayer, invite Jesus into your life to become your personal Saviour.

WHAT TO PRAY:

Dear God,
thank you fro showing me what You think about Catholicism.  I also reject it!  I accept Christ's sacrifice as perfect and complete.  Please forgive me in Jesus Name.  I invite Jesus Christ to come into my life and I place my trust in Him alone for my salvation.  Thank you for giving me eternal life right now.

Did you accept Jesus Christ as your own personal Savior?

Yes                              No

If your answer was yes, then this is just the beginning of a wonderful new life with Christ.  Now:

1.  Read your bible every day to get to know Christ better.  (King James Version Bible )
2.  Pray to God every day (in your own words)
3.  Be baptized, worship, fellowship and serve with Christians in a church where Christ is preached and the Bible is the final authority.
4.  Tell others about Christ.
________________
Last page of The Force - Jack Chick The Force


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is part Five of the Alberto Series entitled,
The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's a clear description of how the papacy fulfills Bible prophecies of the antichrist.

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Click on page to super size for easier reading:





The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Page three has been partially destroyed.  I'll type out the missing parts for you. The Four Horsemen







The Roman who said stand still you traitors says:  I think you dropped these stones, my friend.  Haw haw........Nero will be proud of you!

The person he is speaking to replies:  It was easy to gain his trust especially when he used the fish symbol to see if I was a believer.

The christian arrested replies:  How did you find us? 

The Roman soldier answers:  You made it easy for us.......and your carelessness will cost you your life.
--------
Prior to the using of the symbols, Christians would quote a random portion of scripture.  If the other person could finish the passage, they knew he was a believer.  Nero had quite a problem.  His spies were studying the Scriptures in order to infiltrate the true believers, but as a result, many were getting saved.  Something had to be done. 

So Nero's deep plants set the pattern of using Christian symbols as an alternative to using scripture identification.  The fish symbol is pictured on page.  Also the rainbow symbol, a dove, a loaf of bread and a picture of a cluster of grapes. 

This is from page 3 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

click page for easier reading:






The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Make sure to read this page carefully - it is all true and Dr. Alberto Rivera layed down his life for you to have this information.






The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

This is how Dr. Alberto Rivera accessed the underground files of the Vatican uncovering the truth behind what they had done throughout history, the Inquisitions, the discovery of America, Nero, it was all there!  Read carefully and click page to enlarge the print on page.






The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

click the page to enlarge the print for easy reading:






The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

And here is what Dr. Alberto Rivera exposes about the Communists: 





The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The last page is partially covered up.  It is the invititation to receive Jesus Christ which Jack Chick posts on all the back pages but includes the message at the middle of page: The Four Horsemen






It reads Christ's command to those following Satan's antichrist system is to "Come out of her my people that ye be not partakers of her sins and plagues."  (Rev. 18:4)

The Bible says.............  The Lord is .......not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.   (2 Peter 3:9)

We are fast coming to the final climax of world history.............

JESUS IS COMING SOON!

While there is still time, true Bible believers must pray for and love the precious Roman Catholics enough to tell them the truth.

The bible says there is only one way to heaven!

Jesus said, I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.  - John 14:5

The message of salvation is then given as was posted on the previous series for Alberto Rivera testimony.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Number Six in the series is the final book.   To be continued, God willing.......  stay tuned.


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

*John Wayne Todd* (May 19, 1949 – November 10, 2007), also known as "John Todd Collins", "Lance Collins" and "Christopher Kollyns", was an American speaker and conspiracy theorist. He claimed to be a former occultist who was born into a 'witchcraft family' before converting to Christianity. *He was a primary source for many Chick Publications works against Dungeons & Dragons, Catholicism, Neopaganism, and Christian rock.* Although most of his activity was during the 1970s, his claims continue to be spread in many fundamentalist Christian circles


Todd was arrested in May 1987 for the rape of a University of South Carolina graduate student. After his arrest, he was additionally charged with sexually molesting two children who attended a karate school where he worked. He was convicted of the rape in January 1988 and sentenced to 30 years in state prison. In 2004, Todd was released, but he was put in the care of the Behavioral Disorder Treatment Unit run by the South Carolina Department of Mental Health. (a nut house) On November 10, 2007, Todd died in the institute (nut house)


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

Todd claimed to have served as a Green Beret in the Vietnam War, but his discharge papers list him as a general clerk/typist and do not record him having been in Vietnam. Army medical reports referred to* "emotional instability with pseudologica phantastica" (compulsive lying),* *difficulty in telling reality from fantasy, homicidal threats he had made on another, false suicide reports, and a severe personality disturbance*. Todd also claimed in his testimony to have murdered an officer in Germany and to have escaped prison with the help of the Illuminati, but his records show no such things occurred.

Todd's speaking engagements during 1978 and 1979 generated controversy and sometimes hysteria at the churches he spoke at. Frequently, there were claims by Todd of gunshots in the parking lot or attacks on his life after the services, but there were no witnesses to confirm his claims.

While Todd claimed to have left witchcraft in 1972 and converted to fundamentalist Christianity, accounts have him being baptized into a Oneness Pentecostal church in Phoenix, Arizona in 1968, and leading a Wiccan group in Ohio in 1976. When confronted with the latter by Christian evangelists, Todd said that he had gone through a period of "backsliding" during that time. However, when a number of other inconsistencies in Todd's story were reported in the evangelical Christian media, and Todd began denouncing many Christian leaders as part of the Satanic conspiracy or the Illuminati, many evangelists denounced Todd and cut off any further association. Jack Chick was the only influential evangelist to continue to defend Todd.

Several evangelical Christian ministries investigated Todd's claims and published articles disputing them. These included _Cornerstone_ magazine, the Christian Research Institute,_Christianity Today_ magazine, and the book _The Todd Phenomenon_ by Darryl E. Hicks (with an introduction by Mike Warnke).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

You're off topic, Guno. 

 This is the Dr. Alberto Rivera Series and John Todd was not a contributor.

About John Todd:   John Todd was falsely accused and arrested in order to stop him from exposing Occult secrets - he was an ex - Druid priest who was one of the council of 13 and exposed some very high level people - he was arrested and charged with a crime he didn't commit so they could later murder him (which according to the varying stories - I believe they did murder him)

  Still, John Todd is not a part of this discussion at the moment so try and keep up.  Okay?  

Note - if you were a true Jew you'd be utterly appalled at what the Roman Catholic Institution did to the Jews (and to the children of Ishmael - that story is quite horrific too)  but you seem intent on slandering someone who exposed witchcraft in America.  What would be your motive for doing such a thing?   Any idea?   I've got one.


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

Todd has appeared in several of Jack Chick's publications. Chick first promoted Todd's message in comic form in the comic book _The Broken Cross_, which portrays a northern California town controlled by organized Satanists. Another Chick comic book, _Spellbound?_, expresses "deepest appreciation to John Todd, ex-grand druid priest". In it, a character called "Lance Collins" claims that Satanists control the rock music industry and are infiltrating churches, and urges Christians to burn their rock music records, Ouijaboards and _Dungeons & Dragons_ game sets. A third Chick comic, _Angel of Light_, includes a chart purporting to depict Satan's power structure, based on a similar chart authored by Todd and distributed at his speeches.

Todd's stories about the Illuminati were published as the comic book _The Illuminati and Witchcraft_ in 1980 by Jacob Sailor. His claims partially became the basis for a different book, _Witchcraft and the Illuminati_ published in the early 1980s by The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord, a Christian Identity group, and reprinted in 1999 by the Christian Patriot Association (ISBN 0-944379-18-4). This book repeated many of Todd's claims, including the alleged power structure of the Illuminati and the idea that _Atlas Shrugged_ was the Illuminati's secret blueprint, but added Identity beliefs derogatory toward Jews and African-Americans.
After Todd's veracity was questioned and investigated, Chick continued to defend him and publish tracts based on Todd's life. Author Cynthia Burack wrote that Chick often made "excuses for behaviours that were inconsistent with Todd's status as a high-profile Christian convert," and that his "propensities to indulge in conspiracy theory and to lash out at putative allies who question his conclusions" in his defense of Todd and other controversial figures (namely Alberto Rivera and Rebecca Brown) resulted in a split between himself and the conservative Christian movement.


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

any question why we Jews (who are educated) think you fundies are 100% certifiably nuts


*The 10 Most Awesomely Insane Jack Chick Mini-Comics*

The 10 Most Awesomely Insane Jack Chick Mini-Comics - Topless Robot - Unofficial Sponsor of Your Inner Childishness


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Moving forward now to the conclusion we have the last book of the Alberto Series and should examine this evidence closely in order to understand exactly how the Roman Catholic Vatican manipulated, deceived, and exploited the children of Ishmael - who are - also the children of Abraham!   This is the true story that Dr. Alberto Rivera exposes to the world through this final book entitled, The Prophet


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Part VI of Alberto Rivera's testimony. Learn how the papacy helped start Islam, only to have this new daughter rebel against her. You'll understand the Arab's place in Bible prophecy.

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> My grandmother was a devout Catholic.
> 
> She died, and went to Heaven, and ordered God to bring her to her grandson who had died in a horrible wreck.
> 
> ...


God didn't give her wisdom I guess.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Click on each page to super size the page and read in larger print:






The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Pay attention closely now!!  This is very, very important!  click the page to super size it!  Click every page to enlarge the print as you read!  






The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

You must read this carefully!  Read it twice if necessary!  This is very important information! 






The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Now watch how the Roman Vatican plots to deceive the children of Ishmael in order to exploit them for their own gain!   






The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Click the page to super size it and read in larger print:







The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Click the page to enlarge the print and have a look at this!!!






The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

"Love the Jewish People" claims that the Catholic Church is the sworn enemy of the Jews. The tract states that "Catholic Germany, serving the Vatican, launched a 20th-century inquisition, murdering 6 million Jews." It's a conversion tract calling on Jews to join Jack Chick's strange brand of fundamentalism while attacking the Catholic Church.

 In other tracts, tapes and comic books, Chick charges that the Holocaust was created by the Catholic Church, as were Communism, Nazism, the Ku Klux Klan and the Russian Revolution. The church, through the Jesuits, also assassinated Abraham Lincoln and had John F. Kennedy killed. Just about any horror in history is ascribed to the machinations of the Catholic Church. 

 While the material may be way outside mainstream Protestant circles, Chick Publications claims to have sold more than 750 million tracts and other material throughout the world. And apparently in Pittsburgh.

 Where did all this hate literature come from? It is from the fevered brain of John T. Chick, the 90-year-old founder of Chick Publications. Chick is an independent Baptist looking for the End Times momentarily who condemns any biblical translation other than the original King James Version in 1611. He is also a virtual recluse. 

 Little is known about Chick outside of company propaganda. Some have even speculated that Jack Chick could be a pen name for a pool of writers pumping out the stuff.

 The stuff is not just ridiculous in its charges — a popular Chick tract claims that the Vatican has a super computer containing the names of every Protestant worldwide for a new inquisition — but also lurid in its presentation. The Chick comic books, complete with art of gruesome torture and curvaceous temptresses, have been called "born-again" pornography.

 Chick first came to Catholic awareness with the publication of the "Alberto" comic books in the 1970s and early 1980s. These comics described the alleged revelations of Alberto Rivera, who claimed to be a former Jesuit priest and bishop. He painted a portrait of a Catholic Church founded by Satan that is a "political monster with a religious front."

 It was mainstream Protestant organizations that went after Chick. He resigned from the Christian Booksellers Association when it became clear that the organization was going to expel him because of his anti-Catholic hate literature. Christianity Today, founded by *Billy Graham, published the investigative reports showing that Rivera was neither a priest nor a bishop, but rather a fraud and a con man.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Read this very carefully to see what the Vatican has planned in future - once again deceiving the children of Ishmael in order to exploit them for their own purposes:





Did you note that last part?  After the death of his daughter, Fatimah, Muhammad wrote of her that she is the most holy of all women in Paradise next to Mary.  Are you seeing the connection here?   The story of the  "Our" Lady of Fatima was a deception / to set up for the Muslims! It was all planned out.  Big Deception!   Huge!  click page to read larger print..  The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

And here is how the Vatican plans on deceiving the Arab world - Muslims - once again!

Click page to read in larger print! 




The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Read this very carefully to see what the Vatican has planned in future - once again deceiving the children of Ishmael in order to exploit them for their own purposes:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The Prophet continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

The last page is missing from this final series book by Jack Chick publications.   I have the entire series.  The back page reads as follows:

*The Lord Jesus Christ is not the small - time prophet of the Quran, the Islamic holy book.  He is the Creator of the Universe who will judge in power and in glory.  He will judge all mankind for their sins, including Muhammad and all the popes. *

*He died on the cross for the children of Ishmael, too, and shed his precious blood to wash away their sins.  He then rose from the dead to justify all who will come to Him.  His cry today to the children of Islam is to "Come out of her, my people, that ye be not partakers of her sins, and that ye receive not her plagues" (Rev. 18:4)  He loves you and died for you on the cross.  He is not only greater than Muhammad, but Jesus Christ was before Abraham (John 8:58).  Jesus knows how difficult it is to pull out of Islam, but He'll give you the strength and the courage to do it.  *

*Some Ayatollas, who are in command of your religion, know from the reading of the unprinted works of Muhammad that what I've told you in this book is true.  But in their desperation to hold onto their power as religious leaders, they dare not admit to the betrayal of the children of Islam.  Even the Vatican knows this is true. *

*What you have learned about Jesus in the Qu'ran is not the picture of the true Jesus, nor is the Jesus depicted in the Roman Catholic Institution a true picture of Jesus.  Only in the Gospels of the New Testament of the Bible (King James Version) is Jesus revealed in all His power as God manifest in the flesh.  *

*THE BIBLE SAYS THERE'S ONLY ONE WAY TO HEAVEN! *

*Jesus said, I am the way, the truth, and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.  (John 14:6)*

*NOBODY ELSE CAN SAVE YOU!  

1.  Admit you are a sinner.

2.  Be willing to turn from sin (repent).

3.  Believe that Jesus Christ died for you, was buried and rose from the dead.

4.  Through prayer, invite Jesus into your life to become your personal Savior. 

WHAT TO PRAY

Dear God, thank you for showing me what you think of Islam. I also reject it.  I accept Christ's sacrifice as perfect and complete.  Please forgive me in Jesus' name.  I invite Jesus to come into my life and I place my trust in Him alone for my salvation. 

Thank you for giving me eternal life right now.  

Did you accept Jesus Christ as your personal Savior?  

Yes                                        No

If your answer was yes, then this is just the beginning of a wonderful new life with Christ.  Now:

1.  Read your Bible (King James Version) every day to get to know Jesus Christ better.
2.  Pray to God every day (in your own words)   3.  Be baptized, worship, fellowship, and serve with Christians in a church where Christ is preached and the Bible is the final authority.  
4 Tell others about Jesus Christ.  

The Prophet continue 7 *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 20, 2015)

You can read the entire 6 part Series of books about Dr. Alberto Rivera - the ex- Jesuit on pages 24,25,26,27,28, 29, 30, 31, 32 of this thread.  Beginning with Post number 707 on page 24.   What you will learn will be shocking. Please remember to share what you have learned with others.  You can find out more about Dr. Alberto Rivera on Jack Chick site.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2015)

In this next tract we learn the true history / teachings of the Mormons:

The Visitors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2015)

The Visitors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2015)

The Visitors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2015)

The Visitors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2015)

The Visitors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2015)

The Visitors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2015)

The Visitors


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 22, 2015)

This is the Message of Good News!  Jesus is the Light!  Yes, the Word of God is a light unto our path!  Jesus is the Way, the Truth and the Life.  

 It is written: 

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.  The same was in the beginning with God.  All things were made by him; and without him not anything was made.  In him was life; and the life was the light of men.  And the light shineth in the darkness, and the darkness comprehended it not. 

There was a man sent from God, whose name was John.  The same came for a witness of the Light, that all men through him might believe.  He was not that Light, but was sent to bear witness of the Light.  

That was the true Light, which lighteth every man that cometh into the world.  He was in the world, and the world was made by him and the world knew him not.  He came unto his own and his own received him not.  But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name.  
John 1:1-12

Watch this!


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 22, 2015)

Still waiting for an answer or my question.


----------



## guno (Feb 22, 2015)

This is some funny nutso crap jeri, do you really think anyone with one functioning brain cell will read that crap and say, i have seen the light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

This next video is a very important message Jack Chick and he is the one speaking on the video!  You won't want to miss this!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

This is another comic by Jack Chick based on information given to Jack from an ex- Grand Druid Priest who became a born again Christian - his name was John Todd - this comic book is based on facts about the occult and how those involved operate - the information you are about to read is true.  The title is called, The Broken Cross.

The Broken Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Click on the each comic page one time to super size for easier reading. 
The Broken Cross continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

The Broken Cross continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

The Broken Cross continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

The Broken Cross continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

The Broken Cross continue 1


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure to click once on comic to super size for easier reading!  You'll have to click on each comic page to super size but it will be a larger print - easier to read.  Thank you for reading!  






http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure to click the comic pictures once to super size for easier reading!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## guno (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.fmh-child.org/BrokenCros...w.fmh-child.org/BrokenCross/brokencross33.jpg


----------



## guno (Feb 23, 2015)

one of the best chick comics 

The Good The Bad And The Fundy


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

There is a testimony from a gal who became a born again Christian and who was raised up in Satanism - her father took her with him to kidnap people along the side of the road - in his van - with her in the passenger seat to catch his victims off guard.  Some other men were in the back of the van waiting with knockout drugs and duct tape to take control of the person once they accepted the "ride" from her father.  This story came to my memory as I recalled this testimony of John Todd describing how Satanists would kidnap their victims for sacrifice.   These sacrifices are to Satan for politicians to win elections (yes, they actually go to such lengths to win according to Todd's testimony - but get lower level coven members to actually commit the kidnappings so if get caught - they are the ones ending up in prison - not the politicians) and to gain more power and authority and also to celebrate Satan's high holy days.   I'll post the link here and you can see for yourselves that those who have been saved by Jesus Christ and come out of Satanism tell stories to confirm that such things do in fact happen.   Even right here in America!   Who knew?
The Hell Testimonies US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

It's testimony 28 that tells the story of the girl who escaped Satanism and is now a born again Christian.  The other testimonies are also excellent so make sure to listen to them all!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

To Christian parents reading this thread - Jack Chick Comics are an excellent teaching tool to introduce your teens to lessons on Spiritual Warfare.  The Jack Chick comics have the age appropriate reader audience posted on front cover of each comic - they do have age appropriate tracts for younger children to teach them about Jesus.

  I would strongly advise all parents to start teaching your children scripture - reading the bible to them from the start.  My own gran was just an infant when I started reading her the bible - beginning with Genesis.  Babies do not have a "baby spirit" - their spirit is able to receive the word of God no matter the age!   Reading Proverbs and Psalms to your child is also giving them an excellent start in life too.  Make a commitment to the LORD to do it each day and you'll be giving your child a head start - the wisdom of the LORD is what our children need - especially when the enemy is working full strength against our children.  We need the Word of God!  Make sure to use the King James Version bible too!  

  Also make sure that you are very careful not to use television cartoons which are full of satanic symbols - teachings - Sabrina, the laura lee song with mermaid after veggie tales is definitely out - I'd leave out television cartoons completely because the satanists in Hollywood have very cleverly interjected occult cartoons in between Christian cartoons - also the commercials are full of occult symbols - it is better to buy your child videos on dvd which can teach them the Word of God - other great videos you can record off your television are the earlier Lassie Series - that each taught a moral lesson - by the time they are three years old they are very capable of memorizing scripture and reciting it.  Read them bible stories at night that teach the power of Jesus Christ and how God has always protected His people!   They will love it!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is one more for you this evening!   This comic is called, Spellbound and once again the information that is provided to Jack Chick for the content of the story - was John Todd - ex -grand druid priest - who left the occult and became a born again Christian.

Spellbound


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Join the Crusaders as they meet a man who tells us how Satan is attacking the church, through spells, astrology, occultic jewelry and rock music. Learn of rock's ancient Druid origins, its occult connections, its dangers, and why it should have no place in a Christian's life. Satan's attacks did not stop in ancient times ... they still go on today!

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Click each comic page once in order to super size it for easier reading!  Thank you for reading! 






Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

More and more musicians, hollywood actors, are coming out with stories such as this one.  It's become far more well known since John Todd died years ago.  Turns out John knew what he was talking about!   Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

And now you know the true story behind Stonehenge! 

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## guno (Feb 23, 2015)

Chick issued some tracts 40-45 years ago with a paranoid right-wing view of the 1960s counterculture, and has recently been reissuing some of them after long being out of print. Cult favorites here are _Bewitched?_, about a hippie girl into LSD, Ouija boards, astrology and all the other usual bad hippie occult stuff being won to Christ just in time as she is dying in a hospital from an LSD flashback; and _The Poor Revolutionist_, in which New Left revolutionaries overthrow the government only to find that the new Marxist regime they helped bring to power has them early on the list for mass executions.

The incredibly incoherent and paranoid _The Last Generation_ features black helicopters, free drugs, torture, implanted microchips, a New Age teacher coming to public school dressed in something that looks like a cross between a wetsuit and a KKK uniform, a _Soylent Green_-like food supply scenario, and more! Not to be missed! Even for Jack Chick, this one is_waaaay_ out there. This tract was originally issued in 1972, and it was changed and reissued in the early 1990s just in time to cash in on militia movement paranoia.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure to click once on each page to super size for easier reading!





Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Spellbound continue 7


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 23, 2015)

Click the page and read carefully.  Be sure to read every word! http://www.fmh-child.org/Spellbound/spellbound_33.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light 

This comic is published by Jack Chick and he owns all the rights.  It is free to be shared with others - but not for resale - I'll find another source to put Alberto comics back up because the information deserves to be out there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

click the comic page once for larger print /easier reading.






Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeremiah I have a question please?

Do you believe those that have never heard the word of Jesus, are innocent, and will not be charged with sin, when the final judgement occurs?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

click twice to see larger print on page:





Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel Of Light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Jeremiah I have a question please?
> 
> Do you believe those that have never heard the word of Jesus, are innocent, and will not be charged with sin, when the final judgement occurs?



That is covered in the Book of Revelations.   I'll post the link for you in case you do not have a bible where you are at today.

As to what do I believe?  I believe the Word of God.  That is what I believe.
The Revelation of Jesus Christ - Last Book of The Bible US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The answer is in there and you'll find it by reading.   We're at Chapter 21 now and Chapter 22 will be the final Chapter - typed & posted soon.  God willing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

The Pope s Secrets by Tony Alamo

The Vatican is posing as Snow White, but the Bible says that she is a prostitute, “the great whore,” a cult (Rev. 19:2).1 She uses government agency branches in every country, including the United States, as her vicious little dwarfs. The more power and control she gets in government, the more she will fade away into the background in her “Snow White” disguise so that government will be used and blamed for all her evil deeds.

*REASON:* To enforce laws that harass, malign, destroy, and censor everyone and every idea that is not Roman Catholic so she can sit as the satanic queen (the big whore).

Because of her age-old desire to control the world government and church, the serpent-like Vatican has infested the world and the U.S. government with so many of her zealous, highly-trained and dedicated Jesuit devotees, that she now controls the United Nations (which she created),2 the White House, Congress, every state, federal, civic, and social government agency, including the U.S. Department of Labor, the IRS, the FBI, the Supreme Court, judicial systems, the armed forces, state, federal, and other police, also the international banking and federal reserve systems (called the Illuminati and Agentur), labor unions,3 the Mafia, and most of the heavyweight news media.

This cult (the Vatican) is very close to replacing our U.S. Constitution with her one-world, satanic canon laws of death to the “heretic” (anyone that is not Roman Catholic). General Lafayette, President George Washington’s most respected aide and general, prophetically stated, “If the liberties of the American people are ever destroyed, they will fall by the hand of the Roman Catholic cult’s clergy.”4

Today we see the climax of detailed plans given in excerpts from a speech given nearly fifty years ago in Australia by Roman Catholic Archbishop Gilroy:

*“The Roman Catholic motto is ourselves alone for fellow Roman Catholics. We must defeat all heretics [non-Roman Catholics] at the ballot box. The holy father states that negative tactics are fatal. The demands of the holy father [the pope] are that the public services should be 100% Roman Catholic soon. Care must be taken that no suspicion may be raised when Roman Catholics are secretly given more government jobs than Protestants, Jews, and other heretics.”*

Multi-millions of people have been slaughtered by the Vatican, thus saith the Lord (Rev. 18:24). History bears record to this fact. During the Roman Catholic inquisition in Europe, 68 million people were tortured, maimed, and murdered by this huge sect.5 The St. Bartholomew’s Day Massacre accounted for the butchering of as many as 100,000 Protestants.6 President Abraham Lincoln blamed the papacy for the Civil War in these words:

*“This war would never have been possible without the sinister and secretive influence of the Jesuits. We owe it to popery that we now see our land reddened with the blood of her noblest sons.” Lincoln added, “I am for liberty of conscience in its noblest, broadest, and highest sense. But I cannot give liberty of conscience to the pope and to his followers, the papists, so long as they tell me, through all their councils, theologians, and canon laws that their conscience orders them to burn my wife, strangle my children, and cut my throat when they find their opportunity.”7*

Because of Abraham Lincoln’s many exposés of the Vatican, he was put to death just as he foretold. Yes, assassinated by the Jesuits under Rome’s instructions.8 The Vatican hasn’t changed since Mr. Lincoln’s time.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

The Pope s Secrets by Tony Alamo

When John F. Kennedy was asked by the Vatican, “Are you going to go along with the Roman canon law or the U.S. Constitution?” Mr. Kennedy answered them by saying, “The U. S. Constitution.”9 This was President Kennedy’s fatal mistake. His assassination was ordered by Rome, then planned and carried out by Jesuits, just as President Lincoln’s was. Anyone who knew too much about Mr. Kennedy’s assassination was taken care of too.

When America cried out for an investigation, Chief Justice Earl Warren (a member of the Vatican’s secretive Knights of Columbus) was recruited to do the investigation. He did a lot of double-talking and shuffling—as he was supposed to—and then, after a sufficient period of time, closed the investigation. Like the pope says, “Negative actions are fatal.” Remember that President Kennedy was a great admirer and a student of Abraham Lincoln and knew what Mr. Lincoln knew.

World War II, with its casualties of over thirty million deaths (six million Jews—the Holocaust),10 was conjured up and sponsored by the Vatican—Hitler, Mussolini, and Franco were all members of this sect (the Roman Catholic cult)11 —to win the world, not for Christ, but for the Vatican, the Antichrist.

The turmoil in Central and South America, the tyranny under Jesuit-trained Castro12 in Cuba and throughout the Caribbean, and the terrorism in Lebanon and Ireland today are the Vatican’s handiwork. Now can you see why God calls the Roman Catholic cult the mother of every abomination on earth (Rev. 17:5)?

The Vatican knew that after World War II many people were wise to the fact that the war was a Vatican inquisition, so they had to use one of their famous diversionary tactics and open the John Birch Society to get everybody thinking and talking about Communism (which the Vatican also sponsors) instead of the true culprit (the Vatican). This was a great success for them.

The Vatican also sponsors every major terrorist group in the world. The reason for this is to keep people’s thoughts on unexplainable, insane tragedies that their terrorist groups are committing while the Vatican is busy undermining all the governments of the world so they can have world dominion (papal power). When terrorist news hits, it is so shocking that it minimizes the news of the Vatican taking away the U.S. Constitution and of people being deprived of their religious freedoms (being jailed, schools and churches being closed). This is the real thing that the Vatican is after though, world control of our religion and our government. The more insane, bizarre, unreasonable, and unexplainable the terrorism is, the better. The Vatican’s heavyweight news media also keeps you busy thinking about it all. Now that they are exposed with their modus operandi, they will soon (with their media and the President of the United States, who just joined them) be the driving force of a campaign to stop all this terrorism (that they have created themselves) to make everyone believe that they are good and godly, and that they could have never sponsored anything like this. (Update: such as Terry Waite negotiating in Lebanon.)

Jim Jones, a Roman Catholic Jesuit deacon posing as a Christian, was sacrificed (not with poisoned Kool-aid), murdered, along with his flock, by the Vatican to make the world look narrowly and suspiciously upon innocent Christian retreats.13

*“These six things doth the Lord hate: yea, seven are an abomination unto Him: A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood, An heart that deviseth wicked imaginations, feet that be swift in running to mischief, A false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among brethren” (Prov. 6:16-19). (All these things that God hates, the devilish Vatican is.)*

Did you ever notice that with the Vatican-controlled U.S. Customs and Immigration we cannot get out of this country without going through the third degree (searches, radar, etc.). But in the 1960’s, when Jesuit Vatican-trained Timothy Leary14 led our nation’s youth into drug addiction, Immigration and Customs seemed unable then, as they do now, to detect tens of thousands of pounds of narcotics and drugs entering into our once fair nation via the Mafia, which launders all of its illicit, ill-gotten gain (all its black market money) through the Vatican. Maybe this is why President Abraham Lincoln said, “I see a very dark cloud on America’s horizon, and that dark cloud is coming from Rome.’’15

Look at what the Bible says about the Antichrist that caused all this corruption and shed all this blood:

*“And I saw the woman [the Vatican] drunken with the blood of the saints, and with the blood of the martyrs of Jesus: and when I saw her, I wondered with great [amazement]” (Rev. 17:6).*

________________
note- see Jack Chick Dr. Aberto Rivera series 6 parts available online for details on the history of the Vatican.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

The Pope s Secrets by Tony Alamo

*FEDS OK VATICAN SLAVE LABOR CAMPS*

Just one of the Vatican’s many, multi-billion dollar enterprises is their liquor and wine slave labor camps, which have no labor problems whatsoever because they unlawfully use free labor (thousands of Roman Catholic monks). These federal government agencies will not allow anyone else to enjoy the same privileges of volunteering our labor to God, our Father, and our Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ because we are all “heretics” (non-Roman Catholics). Yes, their enterprises do prosper with no harm or harassment using free labor in their *Christian Brothers,*20*La Salle, and Benedictine* liquor and wine distilleries (slave labor camps) and in many others all the way from Napa Valley, California, to New York State.

The Vatican’s IRS and U.S. Department of Labor now cross the constitutional dividing line of separation between church and state and, in every way, are attempting to destroy all fundamental Christian churches and schools. One way is by taking away their tax-exempt status. This anti-American, anti-U.S. Constitution organization (the IRS), however, has given tax exempt status to all communist organizations in America under Internal Revenue Code 501(c)3. They have never made any attempt to take this status away from them.21 Rome’s collection agency (the IRS) has also made sure that the Roman Catholic cult and all those affiliated with it (the one world church) are the only religious organizations in the U.S. that don’t have to pay property tax or even tax on their multi-billion dollar businesses.22 This is done under Sec. 892 of the Internal Revenue Code. The Vatican is the only religion that receives multi-millions of dollars of federal aid each year for their parochial schools.23This comes out of your tax dollars. Like Archbishop Gilroy says, “Ourselves alone for fellow Roman Catholics” and “we must defeat all heretics.”

The Vatican has used the Communist Party to help destroy the Russian Orthodox churches, and she used the Nazi Party in her attempt to do away with the Jews and their synagogues. (Because the Vatican says that all others than themselves are “heretics”—non-Roman Catholics.)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

The Pope s Secrets by Tony Alamo

Pray for their blind followers because they “trust in lying words, that cannot profit” (Jer. 7:8), and for these blind leaders who “will not speak the truth: they have taught their tongue to speak lies” (Jer. 9:5), who lead their blind, for Jesus said both of them are going to fall into a ditch (Luke 6:39). Jesus also said:

*“All liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone” (Rev. 21:8), And they shall not enter heaven “For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and whoremongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loveth and maketh a lie” (Rev. 22:15), because they are like him (Satan) who deceived Eve and now the world (all death started with a lie).36*


Jesus didn’t come to bring peace, but a sword (Matt. 10:34). He came to show us the difference between light and darkness, good and evil, truth and lie, the body of Christ and the Antichrist. He said, My sheep know My voice and another will they not follow (John 10:3-5, Rev. 14:4). Do you hear Jesus’ voice or the voice of the pope? Are you one of the sheep of Jesus or a goat of the Antichrist?37 Do you like to hear lies or the truth (God’s Word)?

Many of you have supported the Antichrist by tithing to these organizations. Support Christ, not the Antichrist, or you’ll go to the same Hell with him for supporting a lie. Secret Vatican agents disguised as Christians are going around to different Protestant churches to collect money to build the temple in Jerusalem for the Antichrist (Solomon’s Temple), and ignorant Christians, who think it not ungodly to be deceived as was Eve, are giving them the money for it, instead of being discreet and godly and tithing to true Christian works. Jesus said, “My people are destroyed [go to Hell] for lack of knowledge” (Hosea 4:6).

Roman Catholic spokesmen are angry when the Word of God is preached and say that they “cannot believe that in this day and age there are still people preaching hatred, bias, and prejudice, etc.”


But what these Vatican ambassadors are really saying though, is that they cannot believe, in this day and age, that there are still people preaching God’s Word, the truth, and that there are people that would have the guts to expose Satan (them).

The backslidden, denominational churches that have merged with the Vatican say that “nowhere in the Bible, does God or His Son, Christ Jesus, answer back, or command their children to answer back.”

In the Bible – from the book of Genesis to the book of Revelation – God, His Son Christ Jesus, the patriarchs, prophets, disciples, and apostles answered Satan back on every point, whenever his false doctrine came their way.38 We are commanded by Jesus to use the sword (the Word of God) to defend and preserve the Gospel by answering Satan back (on every point) with zeal and boldness.39 We are commanded to answer back Satan’s fallacies (twisting of the Word) as Jesus did when He answered back the devil on the Mount of Temptation (Matt. 4:3-11).

Paul, by the Holy Spirit, said, “Preach the Word,” all the Word (II Tim. 4:2). Don’t leave out the scriptures regarding the Antichrist, the false prophets, answering back, rebuking, and reproving. Jesus said that we live (go to Heaven) by every Word that proceeds from the mouth of the living God (Matt. 4:4). This means the words about the Antichrist, the false prophets, etc. because Jesus said when we know the truth (all the truth, every word), the truth will set us free (John 8:32). But the Antichrist and his false prophets don’t want you to be free because their master is Satan, who likes to keep people in bondage. If they do not want people to be in bondage, then why do they become so angry when the whole of God’s Word is preached (which sets you free from Satan)? And why would they call preaching all the Word evil, hatred, bias, and prejudice if they’re not from Satan?

The Antichrist and his false prophets say that we are not to do anything—concerning serving God—with passion. They say keeping God’s commandments, preaching and doing God’s Word passionately is sin. But in the book of Revelation, Jesus commands us to be zealous or He would spit us out of His mouth (Rev. 3:16). Zeal and boldness (passion) are the bylaws of God and His anointed. We are commanded to do whatsoever we do, as unto the Lord (Col. 3:23) with the whole heart (Matt. 22:37), with zeal (passion). And if people are offended by God’s Word (any of it), God says that they are brutish (like beasts). And God also says that being offended or rejecting His Word is sin.40 To reject the Word of God is to reject Christ, and it is only by our acceptance (belief) of the Word, which is Christ, that we become saved. “Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ [the Word], and thou shalt be saved” (Acts 16:31).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

The Pope s Secrets by Tony Alamo

The Vatican, through its Mafia, first destroyed the morals of the country with pornography, prostitution, narcotics, manufacturing and distribution of alcohol, etc. Now with false acts of piety, she is trying to bring in laws of censorship on all the smut that she herself has created in our nation and throughout the world.

This is this cult’s deceptive, vile way to make you believe that she is good, decent, pure, and pious. This is also her first attempt at world-wide censorship.41 Her second motive with this censorship will be to censor all speech, including the Bible–except the way she wants the Bible preached, which is the exact opposite of the Bible.42 
She knows that the world is not aware of her satanic way of doing things, and the world–that is not aware that she created all this smut and indecency in the first place–will applaud her and worship her because of this premeditated “noble” act. This is to lure everyone that is ignorant of her and her devices away from the Lord and unto herself.

The future plans that she has for these blind people is Hell. Misery loves company, and Satan and his followers don’t wish to burn alone. They want you, dear heart, to share eternity with them in Hell’s torment.43 Do you want what they want for you? Or do you want what Jesus has prepared for you, which is everlasting happiness with Him away from all evil, away from all deception, and away from all possibilities of any kind of harm?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

*GET RIGHT WITH GOD*


Don’t live for this temporary world, which is so brief.45 Plan your future eternally by learning about the plan that the Creator and Ruler of the universe has made for you—by rejecting this obvious satanic cult’s plan of rulership of the world by the devil and his Roman Catholic cult that is so vain and brief.46 If you don’t, it would show God that you are as satanic and defiant as this devil who calls himself God’s vicar, “god” himself on this globe. Get right with God—right away before it’s too late (like it already is for the devil). His smoke from Hell shall ascend up for ever and ever (Rev. 14:11).

*“Come now, and let us reason together, saith the Lord: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool” through the blood of Jesus (Isa. 1:18).*

In God’s love, He sent to die for us that which He loved the most (His Son). Jesus loved us so much that He laid down His life and shed His blood for us, so our sins could be purged, forgiven.47 If we love as God and His Son, Christ Jesus, have loved us, then will we give up our sins and former wicked way of life, learn the Word of God correctly, and give His truths to this world that has been lied to for so long—that they may have this life that God and His Son have given so freely. But how can they know without a preacher (not a novice, but one who has learned all the ways of the Lord)?48

“But if ye refuse and rebel, ye shall be devoured with the sword: for the mouth of the Lord hath spoken it” (Isa. 1:20).

If you would like to be saved then say this prayer, and you will be:

1 I believe that Jesus Christ is the Son of the Living God. 2 I believe that He died on the cross and shed His precious blood for the forgiveness of all my sins. 3 I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead by the power of the Holy Spirit 4 and that He sits on the right hand of God at this moment, hearing my confession of sin and this prayer. 5 I open up the door of my heart and I invite You into my heart, Lord Jesus. 6 Wash all of my filthy sins away in the precious blood that You shed in my place on the cross at Calvary. 7 You will not turn me away, Lord Jesus, You will forgive my sins and save my soul. I know because Your Word, the Bible says so. 8 Your Word says that You will turn no one away, and that includes me. 9 Therefore, I know that You have heard me, and I know that You have answered me, and I know that I am saved. 10 And I thank You, Lord Jesus, for saving my soul, and I will show my thankfulness by doing as You command and sin no more. 11

_______________
Read Romans 10: 8,9,10 today.  Today is the day of Salvation.  Today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

*HERE ARE SOME MORE OF THE POPE’S SECRETS*

The Vatican is so mysterious that most of the priests, nuns and members on the lower level of their clergy and people who work on the lower level of federal government agencies don’t know that they’re part of the world’s largest cult and that narcotics, prostitution, pornography, booze, and the black market—every filthy thing—can be traced right back to the Vatican and her government agencies.49 Defectors from this large sect, the Roman Catholic cult, have stated that 68% of the Vatican’s clergy are guilty of homosexuality, lesbianism, and fornication. All these acts are absolutely forbidden by God and will cause their souls to go to Hell if they don’t repent.50 Down through the ages, many notables have called the Vatican a “sewer of corruption.”

A former high-ranking Jesuit priest who worked in the Vatican for years and answered only to the pope reported to me that when today’s pope, John Paul II, was a priest in Krakow, Poland, factory workers became angry with the future pope (John Paul II). It was reported that many of the factory workers wanted to kill him, and they stated that they did not want him to come around anymore. And when he would, they would throw oily rags at him because it was reported that he was molesting their little children. They also reported that he (now Pope John Paul II) is a homosexual. This explains all the new Vatican federal government regulations regarding nondiscrimination against homosexuals.

In a book about love (lust) that Pope John Paul II wrote when he was a priest, he repeatedly quotes Sigmund Freud as though he were quoting holy writ. Sigmund Freud, a Jew who converted to Roman Catholicism, is well-known as the world’s foremost pervert. Satan, through the Vatican’s one-world government, church, and media, raised him up, along with the whole psychiatric field, to do away with the words “sin” and “guilt.” The Vatican could then use psychologists and psychiatrists to commit to mental institutions people who profess faith in God’s supernatural dealings with mankind, both today and in the past. These psychologists and psychiatrists and the Vatican’s heavyweight news media continuously mock (make fun of) anyone who exposes, through God’s Word, this cult, which God calls “the whore” in Revelation, and anyone who stands on every Word of God, which includes Christ’s commands to raise the dead, to heal the sick, to cast out devils, to be born again, to resist and expose the devil (the whore of Revelation). John Paul II and Freud’s perversions run parallel, as he admits in his book.

Now that he has hit the “big-time” (ruler of his Roman Catholic cult and federal government agencies), he can make laws in accordance with the way he thinks. He now wishes for us to live out his fantasies by making laws forcing both young men and women to have to use the same toilets in college dormitories. His perverted brain rejoices as he sees the human race forced by law to participate in his style of kink. These new Roman canon laws of perversion and death are enforced by two of his federal government agencies called the Department of Housing and Urban Development and the Department of Education,51 which sound very official, and it makes them as much of a disguise as the whole Vatican operation’s false Snow White image.

In the spiritual war between God and Satan, we rejoice and are exceeding glad because Jesus said, “Great is your reward in Heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you” (Matt. 5:12). We are the strongest fundamental Christian organization in the world (and are very proud of that fact).

Some false publications which perjure themselves (some that deceptively even print Bibles) and do not listen to Jesus, who said, “Do violence to no man, neither accuse any falsely” (Luke 3:14), have included us in their books about cults. Because of their blatant lies, and because of our necessity to uphold the integrity of the Lord’s work, we had to check out these sinister publications, and of course, found them to be run by the Jesuit-Vatican cult.

*“What mean ye that ye beat My people to pieces, and grind the faces of the poor? saith the Lord GOD of hosts” (Isa. 3:15).

Don’t you know “whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap” (Gal. 6:7)? And God will do to you manifold that which you have done to others... “Vengeance is Mine; I will repay, saith the Lord,” “I will recompense” (Rom. 12:19, Heb. 10:30).

We are joyful because our reward is great because of the lies that they have told about us (Jesus said so) (Matt. 5:11-12).

The Vatican’s federal government agencies and her heavyweight news media (in concert) have also made it possible for us to have much great joy and abundant rewards in Heaven because they have jointly taken us into court on false charges and have launched slanderous campaigns against us continuously for the last fifteen years. Under investigation, we found both the heavyweight news media,53 and of course, the aforementioned government agencies, secretly Vatican controlled and/or owned. We thank You and praise You, Jesus, for showing these facts to us, and for guaranteeing us our most certain rewards. The Psalmist David writes:52*

*“The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord, and against His anointed, saying, Let us break their bands asunder, and cast away their cords from us. He [God] that sitteth in the heavens shall laugh: the Lord shall have them in derision. Then shall He speak unto them in His wrath, and vex them in His sore displeasure” (Psa. 2:2-5).

The Pope s Secrets by Tony Alamo*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

The Vatican and her people all deserve the Academy Award Oscar for the best performance of innocency and piety, and also for make-up and wardrobe design, making her outward appearance that of Snow White. Underneath her Snow White outfit, there are running, festering sores and ringworm. On the outside she smiles sweetly and says, “I love you, brother,” but behind her bony back, she hides hands that drip with the blood of martyrs.
56

Here is an example of how the Vatican always covers herself. When she saw that World War II (another Vatican inquisition) was being lost, she quickly hid, in one instance, one thousand Jews so that, after killing six million Jews, she could say, “We hid and protected the Jews; we love the Jews.” This is the actual truth of what the Vatican did.

Speaking of Academy Awards, the Vatican has long time been in the movie industry.*57* Hollywood, influenced by a powerful Roman Catholic lobby, furnished us with films like “The Song of Bernadette,” “Going My Way,” and a number of exciting films glorifying this Roman Catholic cult. On the other hand, they pushed movies like “Elmer Gantry,” showing crooked Protestant evangelists. Do you remember “Dragnet” on television? The Christian was always pictured with a big Bible, smiling after he had strangled grandma up in the attic.58 And always the priests were the well-respected, highly-paid stars like Bing Crosby and Barry Fitzgerald. You see, we are hit psychologically on many fronts by the Vatican (the leader of the one-world church and all the world governments).

Continuing her role as Snow White, the Vatican is using her own media to promote a three-hour CBS propaganda extravaganza white-washing her clay god, the cult leader. I’m sure the oily rag throwing incident was left out of the script.

There are many beautiful people in the Roman Catholic cult who are not wealthy, some are even very poor, and who are not seeking for high position. Most are very humble. These common people are completely unaware of the wickedness that has been and is being committed by the Roman cult, which they have been told is a church. Because God knows their sincere hearts (He is the God of our heart), He says unto these ignorant people “Come out of her, My people” (Rev. 18:4). So let’s pray they will soon.The Pope s Secrets by Tony Alamo


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

What is surprising in this story is not that a nun in a convent was found to be pregnant but that the other nuns claimed they were very surprised by the news. (surprised the pregnancy wasn't caught and terminated by abortion?) 

  The Roman Church does not appear to have ever had a problem with deceiving the public, pretending "not to know", and now they are no longer even trying to cover up such stories.   If you read Dr. Alberto Rivera's 6 part series testimony - Jack Chick - you're already aware of the thousands of abortions that have been covered up by the nuns and Vatican.  Good thing she "didn't know" otherwise that baby would have been aborted under orders of the Roman Catholic Institution.  (with no proper burial)

HuffPost Live

A Salvadoran nun who said she had no idea she was pregnant gave birth in Italy this week after she felt stomach cramps in her convent and was rushed to hospital, Italian media reported on Friday.
Hosted by:

Caitlyn Becker


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll pray for you


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Pray for yourself, Ogibillm.   You need Jesus Christ.  I've seen your posts.

(out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

Nowhere in the bible does it ever teach people to join a convent - to abstain from meat, to not marry - the bible very clearly points out that it is the anti -Christ church that teaches forbidding to marry, not eating meat, etc.  An estimated 68% of priests and nuns in the RCC are homosexuals / lesbians/ or living a lifestyle of fornication.  Why?  Because they have submitted themselves to an anti christ system that is not of God - they should leave immediately - go follow Jesus Christ and get married to a person of the opposite sex if that is their desire. 

 The bible NEVER forbids marriage.  EVER.   

Homosexuality?  Yes.  Lesbianism?  Yes.  Marriage between man and woman?  No. Paul said it was better to marry than to burn with lust.

 The Apostle Peter was a married man.  Jesus Christ healed his mother in law.  Peter was buried in Israel.  By all accounts of the bible Peter never visited Rome once.  Peter the first pope?  That is impossible.  There is no such evidence - it was all a lie concocted by Rome.   People need to wake up.


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Pray for yourself, Ogibillm.   You need Jesus Christ.  I've seen your posts.


speak for yourself, your heart and mind seem full of hate. is it because of your separation from the church?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

News flash!    The Roman Catholic Institution which was responsible for the murder,torture, rape, burning at stake and burying alive of 68 million souls during the Inquisition and another 11 million souls during the holocaust, and another 1 million souls when Titus invaded Jerusalem in 70 A.D. to murder all the Christians and Jews there - the Christian Jews had already left - so they massacred 1 million Jews who were there (1 million the estimated number) and the millions more the Roman Vatican has slaughtered through their arranging WWII to eliminate the Jews (and later the Protestants), and now creating a WWIII so they can fulfill their satanic dream of being _called _The Church....... head of the New World Order - rulers of the world -  makes them an Institution of HELL.

They are not "THE CHURCH".  They are an abomination of abominations!  Do yourself a favor and get out of there immediately!  There is nothing christian about the Roman Catholic Institution.  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 27, 2015)

To those who are willing to deny Jesus Christ and cover up for evil - the truth spoken is what they consider to be "hate". (anything that opposes the anti - Christ Roman Catholic System is considered a hate crime)  If they had their way - it would be illegal. (they are working on it)  Whether legal or illegal to speak the truth - Born again Christians are commanded to do it - to expose false cults / false teachers and warn others of the dangers they are in.

here is a video on the Jesuits you might find interesting...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2015)

This is the testimony of John Todd ex - grand druid priest who left satanism to become a born again Christian - you will note that he states part of what led to his conversion was reading a Jack Chick tract.  Once again proving...God uses Jack Chick Tracts / Comics to educate and win the lost to Jesus Christ!  To God be the glory.  Just as Jack Chick's name and Dr. Alberto Rivera's name has been viciously slandered and maligned by the Jesuits and Vatican - so John Todds name has been viciously slandered by those who stand to lose the most.   Satanists and witches who know he is telling the truth and sounding the alarm to the world.  Anytime you see someone slandering John Todd out of the blue you can be sure they have ties to the occult in their own lives.  Their greatest fear is people knowing their secrets.  They would rather you didn't believe the devil or his servants existed.  But as you'll hear in this video - they do.  In every walk of life.  They have even infiltrated some of your churches!  This is why you must walk in holiness, in obedience to the LORD every day of your life - otherwise you will lack the discerment to know what the Holy Spirit is showing you.



and part 2


One thing that is undeniable -the information John Todd provides here has been since proven in testimonies of people who have come out of the occult and become Christians - they give testimonies that support what he is saying in these videos - keep in mind these tapes were made in 1972 - 1974 - period - and today - pretty much everything he has spoken of has been since been proven to be true.  How is that possible?   How is it possible that Alberto Rivera the ex - Jesuit could have such detailed information of the Vatican and their agenda and today we see it being played out here in the USA - how could it be possible unless they knew the truth?  No one puts themselves in harms way for a lie.  No one would put their lives on the line for something they simply made up.  That is not possible.  The reason both men are dead today is they gave their lives to tell others - to warn others of the truth about the occult origins and black masses going on in the Roman Vatican - the true origin of the Roman Catholic cult and how it ties into worldwide satanism / and control of politics in the USA and across the globe.  John Todd was right and that is why they wanted to silence him.  Alberto Rivera the ex-Jesuit was right and that is why they tried to murder him at least 5 times.  (John Todd had many attempts on his life by his own admission - why would anyone attempt to kill someone unless they were revealing secrets they didn't want out there? )


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)

Where is your name?   This is new from Jack Chick!  

New Tract by Jack T. Chick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)

This one is called the Jesuits.  Read it asap because they are probably going to try and hack this one too.  If you do not get to read it all just let me know and I'll post it again.  Obviously the Jesuits and their allies - Satanists / freemasons/ etc don't want this material out there.



Jesuits


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)

click each page to read the material in larger print.



*The Jesuits... like so many things in this world, they are not what they appear to be.* 

In 1540, Pope Paul III officially accepted "The Society of Jesus" (Jesuits) into the Roman Catholic system. Today, the current Jesuit General, Adolfo Nicolás, is respected and feared by every Jesuit as God Himself. 

Who knows more about the Jesuits than the Jesuits themselves? This comic shows, from their own writings, that the Jesuits' real goal is to destroy true Christians and make the world submit to the Pope. That's why Jesus commanded His people to, "Come out of her, my people, that ye be not partakers of her sins, and that ye receive not of her plagues" in Revelation 18:4. 

This comic focuses on the story of a family arrested because of the impatient actions of one Jesuit, whose indiscretion nearly unraveled the plot to destroy freedom and bring everyone under the control of the pope. 

Read the fascinating history of the Jesuits, learned from their own writings. 

See: 

* How they formed, and why 

* The true purpose of Jesuit schools and colleges 

* Their blind obedience to their superiors. 

Read why we are surrounded with Jesuit-trained operatives who don't wear a priest's collar, and are thus "invisible." See how they manipulate governments and foment wars, all "for the greater glory of God." By the end of the story, the reader will understand that he cannot put his complete trust in any church, religious leader, or anyone else for his eternity, because nothing is what it appears to be. He must place his faith in Jesus alone. The Lord Jesus will bring the only true peace the world will ever know.



©2011 by Jack T. Chick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)

Note - the current Jesuit General - also known as the Black Pope is still Adolpho Nicolas.  I'll put up a better photograph of him -so you can see what he looks like.  Note 2  - The current white pope who is an Italian - Pope Francis is the very first Jesuit pope to ever take that seat in Vatican.  He's also the first to ever replace a "living pope".  ( the devil is always in a hurry! )


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)

remember to click the page to make it a larger print to read!   Thanks for reading!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2015)

Back page of comic:Chick Cartoon Tracts


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2015)

I see someone is busy again.  It only proves that there are people out there that do not want the world to know the truth!   They are making my case for me!   Hallelujah! 

  To reveal what is going on - here is Jack Chick in a message he made here on this video to tell the world what is happening in Satan's kingdom and what you need to be watching out for!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2015)

Ask yourselves this question..  Is this the behavior of a church that follows Jesus Christ?   Enriching itself (the Vatican has trillions of dollars today) from their agents Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Himmler who was called by Hitler - his "Ignatius Loyola", the Jesuits who have been doing their bidding since THE Ignatius Loyola founded the Society (blasphemously titled The Society of Jesus) and also the Illuminati.  this story by UK Guardian has "a tiny portion" of what the Vatican is into and "WAS" into (nothing has changed - just the fronts they use - yesterday it was Hitler and the Jesuits and Dominicans dressed in nazi uniforms along with the Catholic "faithful" - today it's the Jesuit funded /backed ISIS /ISIL same agenda - different faces - but working in tandem together none the less.....

This story should wake a few folks up and cause them to think.  Although many will refuse because the Vatican who is by Dr. Alberto Rivera's 6 part testimony in Jack Chick publications - the MOTHER of Islam - AND - Communism - they have used the same type methods to train their own followers to dare not question the word of the Pope and hold them in the same bondage as a Muslim in fear of questioning Mohammad.

It's a most terrible situation for the precious Catholic people because there is no salvation inside the Roman Institution.  Its' a cult of false teaching that will take a soul to hell.

Jesus said, Ye shall know them by their fruits. 

How the Vatican built a secret property empire using Mussolini s millions World news The Guardian

Vatican
*How the Vatican built a secret property empire using Mussolini's millions*
Papacy used offshore tax havens to create £500m international portfolio, featuring real estate in UK, France and Switzerland





Behind Pope Benedict XVI is a porfolio of property that includes commercial premises on London's New Bond Street. Photograph: Alessandra Benedetti/Corbis


David Leigh, Jean François Tanda and Jessica Benhamou

Monday 21 January 2013 15.23 ESTLast modified on Wednesday 21 May 201410.00 

Few passing London tourists would ever guess that the premises of Bulgari, the upmarket jewellers in New Bond Street, had anything to do with the pope. Nor indeed the nearby headquarters of the wealthy investment bank Altium Capital, on the corner of St James's Square and Pall Mall.

But these office blocks in one of London's most expensive districts are part of a surprising secret commercial property empire owned by the Vatican.

Behind a disguised offshore company structure, the church's international portfolio has been built up over the years, using cash originally handed over by Mussolini in return for papal recognition of the Italian fascist regime in 1929.

Since then the international value of Mussolini's nest-egg has mounted until it now exceeds £500m. In 2006, at the height of the recent property bubble, the Vatican spent £15m of those funds to buy 30 St James's Square. Other UK properties are at 168 New Bond Street and in the city of Coventry. It also owns blocks of flats in Paris and Switzerland.

The surprising aspect for some will be the lengths to which the Vatican has gone to preserve secrecy about the Mussolini millions. The St James's Square office block was bought by a company called British Grolux Investments Ltd, which also holds the other UK properties. Published registers at Companies House do not disclose the company's true ownership, nor make any mention of the Vatican.

Instead, they list two nominee shareholders, both prominent Catholic bankers: John Varley, recently chief executive of Barclays Bank, and Robin Herbert, formerly of the Leopold Joseph merchant bank. Letters were sent from the Guardian to each of them asking whom they act for. They went unanswered. British company law allows the true beneficial ownership of companies to be concealed behind nominees in this way.

The company secretary, John Jenkins, a Reading accountant, was equally uninformative. He told us the firm was owned by a trust but refused to identify it on grounds of confidentiality. He told us after taking instructions: "I confirm that I am not authorised by my client to provide any information."


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2015)

And again it is written:


Ye shall know them by their fruits.

Catholic Church wholly owns German pornographic publishing house

Controversy erupted in Germany this week with revelations about the Catholic Church’s ownership of Weltbild, one of the world’s largest pornographic publishing groups. The Church originally purchased Weltbild during the early years of the papacy of John Paul II (1978-2005) and gradually transformed it into one of Germany’s largest media companies that every year sells hundreds of thousands of erotic books from its 2500 titles. ‘To arrive at such a level, millions and millions of offerings and money transfers by the church have gone up in smoke. As far as the German bishops are concerned,‘Weltbild‘ represents a kind of bank; over the years, they have invested nearly 182 million Euros in church dues‘ (The Independent, November 13th, 2011). 

*Bishops buy-up pornographic publishing houses*

In 1998, and with the help of millions of dollars in a Church tax levied on believers, the company merged with five publishing houses of the ‘Georg von Holtzbrinck‘ group and became the ‘Droemer&Knaur‘ publishing corporation that specializes in producing pornographic material. ‘German bishops currently hold 50% of ‘Droemer&Knaur‘, which means that they are no longer just peddlers of erotic and pornographic material (through ‘Weltbild‘), they are now also producers‘ (The Independent). Another Catholic acquisition was Blue Panther Books, which was excluded from the list of participating publishers at this year’s Frankfurt Book Fair allegedly because of the pornographic content of its titles.

*A 30-year marriage between bishops, dioceses, sex, money and power*

The revelations were made in Buchreport, an industry newsletter, and then reported in a German newspaper, Die Welt. It was revealed that Weltbild has 6,400 employees and an annual turnover of €1.7 billion, and is Germany’s largest bookseller after Amazon. On November 13th, 2011, ‘Vatican Insider‘ reported that ‘members of the ‘Weltbild’ board include representatives from twelve German Catholic dioceses and the ‘Verband der Diözesen Deutschlands’ (VDD or the Association of German Dioceses). The latter is a consortium of all the German episcopates, established to oversee mutual matters of law and finance. Shareholders of the ‘Weltbild’ company include the Dioceses of Trier, Aachen, Bamburg, Eichstätt, Fulda, Freiburg, Münster, Passau, Regensburg, Trier and Würzburg and the Archdiocese of Munich and Freising. The largest shareholdings are in the hands of, amongst others, the Association of German Dioceses (24.2%), the Archbishopric of Munich and Freising (13.2%) and the Diocese of Trier (11.7%). However, all German bishops are in fact co-owners of ‘Weltbild’, through their membership in the Association of German Dioceses’. 

*Pornography published with full consent of leading bishops*

The Independent reported that Weltbild’s managing director, Carel Haff, ‘was quoted as saying that the revelations had provoked ‘a very intense and critical dialogue’ within the company. Catholic bishops responded with a statement claiming that ‘a filtering system failure’ at the publishing house had allowed the books to stray on to the market. ‘We will put a stop to the distribution of possibly pornographic content in future’, they said. But Bernhard Mller, editor of the Catholic magazine PUR, dismissed the clerics’ reaction as grossly hypocritical. He alleged that the pornography scandal at Weltbild had been going on for at least a decade with the Church’s full knowledge’.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2015)

Is Jesus Christ in the Pornography business?    Is Jesus Christ - who is God Almighty - in the Pornography business?  Yes or no?   What is the name of who is in the Pornography business?    Satan, Lucifer, Baal, that's who. 

Is the Roman Catholic Vatican / Jesuit organization a Church that lifts up the name of Jesus Christ?  No.  It is a cult that is sending millions to hell each year.  Anyone who supports and sends money to this organization is going to have to answer to God for it because this institution is not of God and God commands his own people to "come out from among her and be ye separated.  Be a wise steward of your money.  Have not part of the Roman Anti-Christ Institution.  Call upon the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.   Today is the day of Salvation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2015)

How have they managed to get away with this?   The Roman Anti-Christ Vatican wealth is vast, they use their Jesuit - military arm to assassinate presidents,kings, rulers, politicians today just as they did hundreds of years ago.

Abraham Lincoln was assassinated by the Jesuits.   So was JFK.  See the facts on those stories in Jack Chick Publications series - Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex - Jesuit  series 1 - 6.   Also John Todd Testimony - ex - Grand Druid Priest of Illuminati.

Today according to Dr. Alberto Rivera who was an ex - Jesuit himself and exposed the Roman Catholic Institution and Jesuit order he was a part of the Jesuits assignment is to destroy the Protestants.  If someone is causing them trouble they send their own in to spy on the person - what they write - who they talk to - where they go - they try to find someone who looks much like the person and have that person commit a crime - accuse the innocent person they are targeting of having committed the crime and then falsely arrest them.  With the power of Jesuits infiltrating every branch of our govt, military, police depts, law enforcement, etc it is not difficult to see how they get away with it.

Still they could get nothing on Dr. Alberto Rivera although they did try to assassinate him 5 times according to his own testimony.

They tried to assassinate others who have exposed them too.  Or falsely accuse them - or backdoor it through accusing them of some other thing that is not even remotely connected to the Roman Church.  They are a most diabolical group and it is because of this that Jesus is going to bring very severe judgment upon those who are involved with it.

Can a Jesuit be saved?  Forgiven of his sins?  Yes.  He can renounce the works of darkness, renounce the vows he made to the Jesuit General (who is to be treated as if he is God) the black pope - and he can depart from the Roman Catholic Institution and his service to Lucifer and call upon the name of Jesus Christ and be saved.  Jesus will forgive his sins and then he can become born again and have his name written in the Lambs book of Life.  

Today is the day of Salvation.  For some, tomorrow will be too late.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2015)

This is from Brother Dumitru Duduman and it is what the LORD let him know about a future Pope and what was to come.  I believe this is a timely message for the Believers in Jesus Christ today. Please read every single word.

The Beast Strikes

January 21, 1995

(Brother Duduman was in Romania at this time)

I fell asleep sometime around midnight. About 2:00 a.m. I heard a loud voice saying to me "Dumitru! Wake up! I must show you something!" Even though I was ill, I jumped to my feet, without realizing that I was awake. Then I realized I wasn't even in Romania.  I saw myself in America.

A powerful voice spoke sternly to me, "Why have you become discouraged? Why did you try to question God, thinking in your heart that I have left you? Why do you keep so much sadness in your heart, and such a great mourning because I took your wife? Why have you allowed yourself to become discouraged so that you will no longer be able to work for me as you have until now? This is why I have come to you, to show you a revelation, which you must tell the American people."

The voice boomed at me, telling me to look to my right. I was awake - not sleeping. I was standing, and I turned my head as ordered. When I looked, I saw that there was a great flock of black birds, with very sharp, large beaks. Out of the beaks came a blinding light, which you could barely look at. From their tails I saw flames of fire shooting out.  I became very frightened. I rubbed my eyes, thinking I was asleep and dreaming. But I was neither sleeping nor dreaming.

This flock of birds suddenly turned into airplanes that did not make any noise. American airplanes would go up, trying to attack. But as they would draw close, they would fall to the earth in a blaze of fire.

Once again, I heard the voice, but I could not see who was speaking to me. The voice said, "Look higher than the black planes." When I looked, above the planes, I saw a helicopter which hovered above them. On the side of the helicopter there was a plank, like on a ship, where soldiers were lined up, dressed in black, all armed the same, and of about the same size. From the center of the helicopter, a platform began to raise up. It rose higher than the helicopter itself.

On the platform was a throne. The Pope was on the throne, yelling with a loud voice, "I have been given the power to rule the earth and to fight against the Protestants, that I may overtake them."

As I watched him with terror and fear - because he was surrounded by a powerful force which was formed by planes and personnel - suddenly a white cloud appeared and covered them, so I could no longer see anything. Out of the midst of the white cloud came a man dressed in shining clothes, wearing a shiny crown on his head. He spoke to me. His voice sounded like thunder. When I heard his voice, I fell to the ground.

He said, "Remember everything you've heard, everything you've seen, and everything you will hear. Tell my people, because once again I want to work with you more than I have until now. The armies, and the planes that you saw, and the Beast that sat upon the helicopter - these are the catholic powers which will overtake the holy, that the words prophesied in Revelation may come to pass. A majority of my people will be overtaken and trampled because their lives are not clean before their Lord. Tell this message to them! Do not be quiet! For if you are quiet, I will punish you! The churches are fraudulent (counterfeit, fake). They live a life as their hearts desire, with their hands stained in blood - in adultery, in sodomy, and worshiping strange and foreign gods.  Because they have forsaken the true God, He has allowed them to go as their hearts desired. Now, tell them! Cry out loud! Tell them to stop treading the path their hearts desire - to repent with all their hearts, that in the day of the Beast's anger I may be able to save them, so they would not deny me. The time is very short, and the army of their salvation is already prepared."

Again, He spoke to me, "Look to your right." When I looked, I saw such a vast army that my eyes could not encompass it. "This is the army I have prepared to save my people from the Beast's grasp. Do not forget to tell them the words that I have told you. I will give you a spirit of remembrance." The voice continued speaking to me, "I will come and bring you more revelations about the times of the end."

Then again, I heard a thunder. Then the white cloud and the being disappeared. I was so terrified that I was unable to sleep the rest of the night.

Excepted from: 
Dreams and Visions From God
Copyright © 1994, 1996, 2000


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

This is a classic.   Entitled, Charlie s Ants


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

This one has been retired for years.  The title is called Wounded Children. I found it today.
Here is the link:  Home






















Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Home


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2015)

Another message from Jack Chick Publications:

If You Can t Destroy the People of the Book What s Next 

If You Can’t Destroy the People of the Book, What’s Next? 
Issue Date: July/August 2012

*By David W. Daniels*

If you were the Devil, and you wanted to destroy “the people of the Book,” but you couldn’t destroy the people, what’s left?

The Book!








Satan tried for centuries to destroy God’s Book. But God’s faithful people kept copying and accurately translating it. What could the Devil do? Persuade people not to trust in God’s Book! The Devil had already used this tactic when he got Eve to doubt God’s words. Satan simply asked, “Yea, hath God said?” And Eve bought it! Amazingly, she believed Satan’s words—and doubted God.

For centuries Christians believed the Bible is God’s very words. So Satan raised up so-called “scholars,” saying, “God didn’t want His words to be taken literally. It’s just the message of the Bible—His word, not words—that matters.” And their students bought it!

Satan’s “scholars” rejected the entire history of God’s preserved words found all over in thousands of manuscripts, in favor of less than 50 shoddy, contradictory manuscripts from Alexandria, Egypt, lying that they are “older and better.” So what did those scholars say, when their students found Alexandrian manuscripts disagreeing in thousands of places? “Don’t worry, it’s just the message—the word, not the words—that matters!”

So the scholars became like priests, and their students believed them instead of God. After that it was easy for the Devil to get the scholars to make “new” Bible translations every couple of years. Even though they use the same Vatican-approved Hebrew and Greek texts, they disagree with each other in many places. So what are Christian readers told, when they find those huge contradictions in the translations? “It’s just the message of the Bible,—His word, not His words—that matters!” It’s an effective lie, so Satan keeps telling it, over and over. When Christians doubt God’s words, their faith is turned to doubt. The Devil knows that without faith it is impossible to please God (Heb. 11:6), so he does all he can to destroy that faith. Is your faith damaged? You need to see the whole picture. But sometimes books on Bible history and Bible versions are really big and complicated. That’s why we at Chick Publications make it easier to understand with books like *Look What’s Missing*, *Answers to Your Bible Version Questions*, the 5-lesson workbook *Why the King James Bible Is the Perfect Word of God* and the illustrated book, *Did the Catholic Church Give Us the Bible*. The 3-hour video, *A Lamp in the Dark*, traces Satan’s many attempts to destroy the preserved Bible, kill its translators and substitute his own polluted texts, giving us the modern Bible versions.

How can we win souls for Christ if we cannot trust His words? Chick Publications is committed to helping you and your loved ones understand how you can fully trust the King James Bible as God’s perfectly preserved words in the English language.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2015)

This is the Alberto Rivera Series comics on this link.  Click the link and you can read all six comics for free.  You'll also be able to examine Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation and evidence that is irrefutable that he was indeed a Jesuit who left to become a born again Christian and expose the agenda of the Vatican and the Jesuits against the United States, Europe, Israel - the entire world.  The new world order plan has been theirs from the beginning.  They have been behind almost every war (Jesuits) from the wars of Europe, World war I,II, and the one we are entering into now - WWIII.  Make sure to read it today.   No doubt they will try to crash this site next.

Alberto Rivera The Jesuit Priest Who Told The Truth

Read it as quickly as possible and make sure to share the link with others so they can also read the truth about the Vatican and its Jesuits.  You're about to learn things that will utterly shock you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2015)

I had no idea the Pope had actually come out and said there was not such thing as a literal hell.  Not only did this Pope John Paul say there was no such literal place but that hell was not a place of punishment!  The lies coming out of the Roman Vatican are an abomination!  Listen to this preacher!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2015)

If you died in your sleep tonight where would you be?  Heaven or hell?  You can have that matter settled tonight.  Call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ to save you.  Today is the day of Salvation.  Today, Beloved.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

This Jack Chick tract is called, The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

The Beast


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

This one is called, Killer Storm

Based on a true story.  See the Jack Chick Comic book - The Ark - for more details.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Killer Storm


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

If you have accepted Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior you are commanded by Jesus to go out into all the world and preach the Gospel.  The internet is a wonderful tool to do just that.  If you belong to Christ you should be sharing Jesus Christ. NOT your church, your religion, you teachers that oppose the Gospel - the only Gospel any follower of Christ should be preaching is Jesus Christ and they should be preaching Him every single day. 

There are two kinds of people - those who are laboring in the harvest for Jesus Christ and those who are working against those who labor in the harvest for Jesus Christ.  Which one are you?  Are you trying to prevent others from hearing the Gospel of Jesus Christ?  Are you trying to prevent others from being warned about false teachers, are trying to prevent such ones from being exposed and the truth getting out?  If you are?

You are an enemy of Jesus Christ and you had better watch out.  God is not mocked.  Whatsoever a man sows that shall he reap.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

I found this today - Ex- Jesuit Alberto Rivera story in comic  part one on youtube - if you click the box in bottom right corner the screen will open up wide for easier reading.   Watch them fast as someone will most likely try to hack and destroy these too.   May the judgment of God fall upon anyone who tries.


Part two second series in Comic book -



Part three - third in series:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Part 4 of Ex-Jesuit Alberto Rivera story:


Part 5 of Ex-Jesuit Alberto Rivera story:


Part 6 of Ex-Jesuit Alberto Rivera story:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

This called no. 7 -and was not posted before - I don't believe.



click bottom right box to open screen for easier reading.


----------



## guno (Mar 6, 2015)

you might enjoy these Jeri

The Jack T. Chick Parody Archive


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

I do not find mocking a servant of God to be a viable source of entertainment, Guno.  I'll pass. But why don't you have a look at those 7 videos and learn the true history of the Roman Vatican and Jesuits and how they factor in to the persecution of Jews from the time of 70 AD and afterwards and ask yourself why it is that you are protecting them?   I thought you were Jewish.  I truly believed you were Jewish.  I still do but I find it difficult to understand the connection unless you were raised in Catholicism.  I've known of Jews who were so it would not surprise me.  You are a mystery to me, Guno.


----------



## guno (Mar 6, 2015)

Rivera had a 'history of legal entanglements' including fraud, credit card theft, and writing bad checks. Warrants had been issued for his arrest in New Jersey and Florida, and he was wanted by the Spanish police for 'swindles and cheats'; while in the USA in 1967, he claimed to be collecting money for a Spanish college, which never received this money. The details of his claims changed: In 1964 he said he had left the Catholic Church in July 1952, but he later put the date at March 20, 1967; despite this, he was still promoting Catholicism in a newspaper interview of August that same year. Although supposedly placed in the sanatorium in 1965 and held there for three months, he gave the date of his release as September 1967, leaving a period of over a year unaccounted.

The document exhibited by Rivera to prove his status as a Catholic priest was fraudulently obtained and the Catholic Church denies his claims of having been a Jesuit priest or a bishop. He had only one sister in London; she was not called Maria (her name was María Teresa), was not a nun, and did not live in a convent. In an employment form dated 1963 he claimed marriage to Carmen Lydia Torres, and the couple had two children in the USA when his own account had him a celibate priest in Spain.


----------



## guno (Mar 6, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I do not find mocking a servant of God to be a viable source of entertainment, Guno.  I'll pass. But why don't you have a look at those 7 videos and learn the true history of the Roman Vatican and Jesuits and how they factor in to the persecution of Jews from the time of 70 AD and afterwards and ask yourself why it is that you are protecting them?   I thought you were Jewish.  I truly believed you were Jewish.  I still do but I find it difficult to understand the connection unless you were raised in Catholicism.  I've known of Jews who were so it would not surprise me.  You are a mystery to me, Guno.




i make no excuses or the catholic kiddy fiddler outfit, but jack chick was (is) a mentally unstable fundamentalist nutbar

Jack Chick - RationalWiki


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Those on the front lines are always slandered like that and wiki has been found to be very unreliable not to mention anyone can edit their pages, Guno.  Why not listen to the 7 part series and at least find out what the Jesuits are up to and what they did in the past.  Aren't you the least bit curious?  I tell you what.  I believe if you read all 7 videos you will walk away knowing more today then you ever imagined possible in a single day.  Why not try and see if I am right?


----------



## guno (Mar 6, 2015)

*The 10 Most  Insane Jack Chick Mini-Comics*

The 10 Most Awesomely Insane Jack Chick Mini-Comics - Topless Robot - Unofficial Sponsor of Your Inner Childishness


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh by the way, Guno.  Happy Shushan Purim.  I hope it is a lovely day /evening for you today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

guno said:


> Rivera had a 'history of legal entanglements' including fraud, credit card theft, and writing bad checks. Warrants had been issued for his arrest in New Jersey and Florida, and he was wanted by the Spanish police for 'swindles and cheats'; while in the USA in 1967, he claimed to be collecting money for a Spanish college, which never received this money. The details of his claims changed: In 1964 he said he had left the Catholic Church in July 1952, but he later put the date at March 20, 1967; despite this, he was still promoting Catholicism in a newspaper interview of August that same year. Although supposedly placed in the sanatorium in 1965 and held there for three months, he gave the date of his release as September 1967, leaving a period of over a year unaccounted.
> 
> The document exhibited by Rivera to prove his status as a Catholic priest was fraudulently obtained and the Catholic Church denies his claims of having been a Jesuit priest or a bishop. He had only one sister in London; she was not called Maria (her name was María Teresa), was not a nun, and did not live in a convent. In an employment form dated 1963 he claimed marriage to Carmen Lydia Torres, and the couple had two children in the USA when his own account had him a celibate priest in Spain.



Did you know those were all lies set up by the Vatican to try and discredit him?  Did you know they exposed the Jesuit operative that made up the lie about his having children in USA at time of his being Jesuit? Did you know that when Dr. Rivera challenged them to provide evidence they slithered away and gave no response?  Why? Because he was innocent of all they accused him of.  The Vatican did all they could to smear his name and falsely accuse him because he had the information that would destroy them.  See this link for the letter of his credentials.  This man was above reproach, Guno.  Above Reproach.  There is a book written about his life and gives all details of his credentials.  He was indeed a Jesuit and answered directly to the Pope.  He knew what he spoke of.  That is why they were out to destroy him.

Publishers foreward to Is Alberto For Real 

Here at Chick Publications, we frequently receive reports of well known "Christian" leaders who attack us because of our stand on Roman Catholicism. They continually repeat the well-worn Catholic position on Alberto Rivera, doing everything they can to discredit him, yet ignoring the facts entirely.

Several years ago, when Dr. Rivera first told me his amazing story, he showed me a tremendous amount of documents, letters, I.D. cards and photographs of himself as a priest, wearing his vestments. All this information gave me absolute proof that he had in fact been a Jesuit priest.

Dr. Rivera warned me that the forces of Rome would attack me without mercy if I dared to write his story. He said they would do their best to destroy our reputation by flooding the country with false information.

I prayed about it, and the Lord gave me the go-ahead to print his story. I felt it was vital to get Dr. Rivera's message both to the body of believers who use our materials, and to the multiplied millions of unsaved Roman Catholics who are being deceived by this false religious system.

I was totally committed even unto death to obey the Lord and expose this whore of the book of Revelation.

I am shocked by those who claim to be experts on all the other enemies of the gospel, yet never open their mouths about the spiritual whoredom of Rome. I can only repeat the warning of the Apostle Paul, the writer of the book of Romans, that great epistle on the doctrine of salvation by faith, (not works, penance, or being religious):

"Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause division and offences *contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned;* and avoid them. For they that are such serve not our Lord Jesus Christ, but their own belly; and by good words and fair speeches deceive the hearts of the simple." 
Romans 16:17-18


After personally knowing Dr. Rivera and closely watching both his life and his vibrant soul winning ministry for the last ten years, I am totally convinced that he is a true servant of God.

I've seen the physical attacks on both him and his wife. I've seen the bullet holes in their home. I've seen him ruthlessly slandered by Catholic controlled "Christian" magazines.

The more he's persecuted, the more convinced I am that his message is true and vitally important. I rejoice that because of his willingness to expose Rome, many precious Roman Catholics have been saved and now know the Lord Jesus Christ as their personal Savior. They have left the "mother of harlots," and are now serving God in truth, according to His blessed Word.

I know I will stand before the Lord some day and learn of the multitudes who escaped the burning flames of hell. They will spend eternity basking in the warm glow of heaven because they learned the blessed truth through Dr. Rivera's story.

On that day I know I'll look back and recall the high cost of exposing Rome but conclude that all the attacks and persecutions were worth it. I know my only thought will be, "Praise God for the precious souls that were won to Christ."

Without question, Dr. Rivera is for real:


The fact that no one has ever disproved his priestly credentials proves he's real.
The persecution he's endured since he began exposing Rome proves he's real.
The thousands of souls that have been saved through his ministry prove he's real.
History, and the writings of many others prove he's real.
All the facts prove one thing: Alberto Rivera is for real. And the message he tells is just as real. It is not a message of hate, as the Catholic hierarchy likes to insist. Rather, it is the ultimate message of love…to willingly suffer the attacks and persecution to awaken people to the false teachings of this corrupt religious system.

May the eyes of many precious Roman Catholics be opened and may their souls be won to Christ through the information contained in this short book.

That is our prayer and our goal.

Your brother in Christ,

Jack T. Chick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2015)

Excuse me, Guno, but after watching the videos - that is not the full six part series but only a small portion of the series.

Here - just look at this link - it has all the Comics and you can start with the Godfathers - just so you can see how the Vatican was the one who planned out the Holocaust, WWII and Hitler.  In fact Hitler, Mussolini and Franco all worked for the Vatican - faithful Catholics every one of them. Disgusting? You bet it is.  It is truly sad that the Catholic people have no idea how evil this institution truly is.

Alberto Rivera The Jesuit Priest Who Told The Truth





*Alberto Rivera
(September 19, 1935 – June 20, 1997)*


Alberto Rivera saw the Truth about "HER" lies, and he spoke the Truth about "HER" lies, and they killed him!

“And upon her forehead was a name written, MYSTERY, BABYLON THE GREAT, THE MOTHER OF HARLOTS AND ABOMINATIONS OF THE EARTH. And I saw the woman drunken with the blood of the saints, and with the blood of the martyrs of Jesus…”
(Revelation 17:5-6 KJV) 


(Click to read online


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2015)

The Enchanter


These are digital comic books.  click link and read.  Click right bottom corner to turn the page.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2015)

Another e comic.  Click link - click bottom right corner to turn pages.  Zoom in and zoom out feature is on bottom left of box presenting e comic.

Alberto


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2015)

These digital comics exposes more about the occult than any other I've read before.   Very informative.  This is what your teens should be reading!    Now more than ever!

The Broken Cross

Angel of Light

The Big Betrayal

The Force

Spellbound 

Alberto

read the 6 part series about the ex - Jesuit Alberto  Rivera - the black masses, the occult history and practices of the Roman Catholic Vatican and Jesuits.   Then warn the world to beware of the Roman Catholic anti - Christ System that is planning their One World Order Domination while using Islam and their Communist operators to blindside everyone!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 7, 2015)

This tract is out of print today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## ogibillm (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Another message from Jack Chick Publications:
> 
> If You Can t Destroy the People of the Book What s Next
> 
> ...


The kjv seems to be missing whole books. how can we trust it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 10, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Another message from Jack Chick Publications:
> ...



Wrong.  The Roman Catholic anti-Christ leaders "added" books and altered the Bible into a lie - you cannot trust the Roman Catholic version called the Way - if you have one - burn it. While you are here. Please read up on the history of your church and what they did to the Jews and the Christians - the real Christians which are known as "PROTESTANTS".  

WWI WWII The Hidden Cause Finally Revealed US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


So the carholic church added books to yhe kjv, even though the catholic bible predates the kjv...

How does that make sense?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 10, 2015)

The Catholic bible does not predate the Scriptures the Christians had in their possession - the early Christians had the scriptures - what do you think Constantine and the Roman Catholics were trying to hunt them and kill them - hunt them down and find those scriptures to destroy them - do you not realize that Augustine set up posts for that specific purpose?  You had better open that link and read the real history behind Constantine - the sun god worshiper - you're in for a shock.  Your Roman Catholics have been bent on destroying the true Bible -which later became King James Version - for many centuries.  Time you learned the truth.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Catholic bible does not predate the Scriptures the Christians had in their possession - the early Christians had the scriptures - what do you think Constantine and the Roman Catholics were trying to hunt them and kill them - hunt them down and find those scriptures to destroy them - do you not realize that Augustine set up posts for that specific purpose?  You had better open that link and read the real history behind Constantine - the sun god worshiper - you're in for a shock.  Your Roman Catholics have been bent on destroying the true Bible -which later became King James Version - for many centuries.  Time you learned the truth.


You'll believe anything in comic book form, won't you?

doesn't it strike you as more likely, historically, that protestants edited those parts of the bible they disagreed with?

or do you find it more probable that a secret group of "true" christians kept their secret bible secret for over a millenia only to reveal it, in its perfect, unchanged form, to king james' translators?

Because to me the second story seems just like the sort of thing hucksters would tell the gullible to pass their favorite bible version off as the only true version.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 10, 2015)

One last time, Ogillim.  Read the link I posted for you and you'll find there are other books on the history of this subject.   (although the Jesuits and Vatican have destroyed, or forced out of print most works - which is why Chick Publications has been such a blessing - they refused to back down while so many other publishers have! )  The Roman Catholic history is on that link and it is nothing short of horrific.  I am praying for you and believing God for your salvation and deliverance from Catholicism. Jesus Christ died for your sins and loves you - he desires to give you eternal life - Romans 10:8,9.  That is the good news.  The bad news is the Roman Catholic System you are in is anti-Christ, they do not care one whit for your soul and if you remain you will lose any chance of salvation and be eternally separated from God -in hell.  For all eternity.  Please read the link from start to finish.  We'll talk afterwards.  (God Willing)  Good night.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> be eternally separated from God -in hell.


im comfortable with the state of my soul, thank you.

Funny that you describe hell as eternsl separation from god, since you have in this thread criticized john paul ii for saying just that.

Also how do you reconcile early kjv bibles had the same books as the catholic bible?


----------



## guno (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Those on the front lines are always slandered like that and wiki has been found to be very unreliable not to mention anyone can edit their pages, Guno.  Why not listen to the 7 part series and at least find out what the Jesuits are up to and what they did in the past.  Aren't you the least bit curious?  I tell you what.  I believe if you read all 7 videos you will walk away knowing more today then you ever imagined possible in a single day.  Why not try and see if I am right?


Rivera had a 'history of legal entanglements' including fraud, credit card theft, and writing bad checks. Warrants had been issued for his arrest in New Jersey and Florida, and he was wanted by the Spanish police for 'swindles and cheats'; while in the USA in 1967, he claimed to be collecting money for a Spanish college, which never received this money. The details of his claims changed: In 1964 he said he had left the Catholic Church in July 1952, but he later put the date at March 20, 1967; despite this, he was still promoting Catholicism in a newspaper interview of August that same year. Although supposedly placed in the sanatorium in 1965 and held there for three months, he gave the date of his release as September 1967, leaving a period of over a year unaccounted.

The document exhibited by Rivera to prove his status as a Catholic priest was fraudulently obtained and the Catholic Church denies his claims of having been a Jesuit priest or a bishop. He had only one sister in London; she was not called Maria (her name was María Teresa), was not a nun, and did not live in a convent. In an employment form dated 1963 he claimed marriage to Carmen Lydia Torres, and the couple had two children in the USA when his own account had him a celibate priest in Spain.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This tract is considered one of the most popular tracts Jack Chick Tracts ever put out.  It is called, This Was Your Life.  You'll definitely want to read this one!
> This Was Your Life



This is probably one of the most popular tracts by Jack Chick.  Thousands have read this tract and many have been saved!  To God be the Glory!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is a right now word for someone reading today:

Wait on the LORD:  be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart:  wait, I say, on the LORD.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 2, 2015)

**


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 2, 2015)

This is from 1961!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)

This is really neat!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)

this is a great tract..........I read the other day that one of the Getty sons died - at age 46?  I believe that was how old they reported him to be.  An heir to billions - and now an heir to what?    Paul said for him to live was Christ and to die - he would gain Christ!  

 What did Getty gain?   This world and its riches are fleeting.  Set your heart on eternal things  - not what you cannot take with you.  Are you saved today?   TODAY is the day of salvation.  TODAY.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

This one is called,

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

The Trick


----------



## guno (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Trick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Trick




A child in Moreno Valley became so ill that he was hospitalized for exhibiting symptoms of drug intoxication. Police fear he may have eaten Halloween candy that was tampered with by someone in the area. Gadi Schwartz for the NBC4 News at 11 p.m. on Sunday, Nov. 3, 2013. (Published Sunday, Nov 3, 2013)
Updated at 8:22 AM PDT on Monday, Nov 4, 2013


Child May Have Eaten Tainted Trick-or-Treat Candy NBC Southern California


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Trick



You people in the hills of NC have a strange sense of humor, Guno.  Nothing funny about murdering children.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


>



Good tract.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is an oldie but goody - Satan's Master - it's a tract about Satanism and is out of print although I believe with enough people writing Jack Chick publications requesting it to be published again - it will be.  I definitely think this is one of the best tracts Jack Chick ever put out about Satanism / Witchcraft and it is based on a true story!   Watch this, everyone!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2015)

This tract is another classic.  You won't want to miss this one!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

This is called,
Kidnapped


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Kidnapped


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Kidnapped


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Kidnapped


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Kidnapped


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Kidnapped


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Kidnapped




















Note that Scripture in 1 Peter 3:12 again - For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous!  If you are a born again Christian abiding in Christ and His word abiding in you?  The Lord's eyes are over you!  and what else?   ....and his ears are open unto their prayers!   The Lord's ears are open to our prayers!  So when we are in trouble and need answers?  The Lord is the first One we should run to!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 8, 2015)

There are many testimonies of the LORD answering and delivering people out of desperate situations.  This young boy was kidnapped in Altanta and from the moment he was kidnapped he began to sing a praise Gospel song to Jesus continually - the kidnapper could not take it and pulled over telling him to get out.  Here's the story of how Jesus Christ delivered this little boy.  Praise songs are a weapon for spiritual warfare.  Did you know that?  Yes!  It's true! 


and the song that the little boy sang:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

He that saith he abideth in him ought himself also so to walk, even as he walked.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

This tract / video is based on a true story.  Jack Chick has received testimonies such as this one from people who have left witchcraft / satanism / occult and also from those who have helped those who wanted to leave it.    There is another testimony called the Broken Cross which was based on the testimony of John Todd and information he had as a former Druid High Priest in Witchcraft.


----------



## guno (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## guno (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

What will you do when you learn that Jesus Christ is Yeshua your Messiah and you have been mocking Him and his servants?   Will you still continue to deny him or will you humble yourself and repent, Guno?  Have you thought about that yet?  You see, if I'm right (and I am) and your wrong (that Lucifer doesn't win the battle and rule all but rather is defeated and is cast into hell)   then you have lost everything including your own soul - but if I'm wrong and you're right (and I'm not wrong because Scripture backs every word of the Gospel of Jesus Christ - both Old Testament and New) then I have lost nothing by obeying the LORD because this is the best life any human can hope to obtain!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> There are many testimonies of the LORD answering and delivering people out of desperate situations.  This young boy was kidnapped in Altanta and from the moment he was kidnapped he began to sing a praise Gospel song to Jesus continually - the kidnapper could not take it and pulled over telling him to get out.  Here's the story of how Jesus Christ delivered this little boy.  Praise songs are a weapon for spiritual warfare.  Did you know that?  Yes!  It's true!
> 
> 
> and the song that the little boy sang:



people run when I sing too.     My mom used to say----
"I sang lullabies for my babies until I noticed that they would
pretend to be asleep just to shut me up"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > There are many testimonies of the LORD answering and delivering people out of desperate situations.  This young boy was kidnapped in Altanta and from the moment he was kidnapped he began to sing a praise Gospel song to Jesus continually - the kidnapper could not take it and pulled over telling him to get out.  Here's the story of how Jesus Christ delivered this little boy.  Praise songs are a weapon for spiritual warfare.  Did you know that?  Yes!  It's true!
> ...



There are many Scriptures that prove out the truth - God inhabits the praises of his people.
As God inhabits the praises of His people, even his children - when He shows up?  The devil has to flee.  There was only once option for this kidnapper.  Get the young boy - who had the high praises of God in his mouth - out of the car!  

OR GET CONVERTED.  He could have been converted anyhow.  We don't know. (yet) 

Jehoshaphat defeated an army with praises unto God.  (2 Chronicles 20:15 - 30)  As his people marched forward praising the Holy God of Israel - God ambushed his enemies.  Praising God / worship songs is part of spiritual warfare.


----------



## guno (Apr 15, 2015)

Gee lookie here!!

*John Wayne Todd* (May 19, 1949[1][2] – November 10, 2007),[3] also known as "John Todd Collins", "Lance Collins",[4] "Kris Sarayn Kollyns", and "Christopher Kollyns",[5] was an American speaker and conspiracy theorist. He claimed to be a former occultist who was born into a 'witchcraft family' before converting to Christianity. He was a primary source for many Chick Publications works against _Dungeons & Dragons_,Catholicism, Neopaganism, and Christian rock. Although most of his activity was during the 1970s, his claims continue to be spread in many fundamentalist Christian circles.

Todd was arrested in May 1987 for the rape of a University of South Carolina graduate student. After his arrest, he was additionally charged with sexually molesting two children who attended a karate school where he worked. He was convicted of the rape in January 1988 and sentenced to 30 years in state prison.[16] In 2004, Todd was released, but he was put in the care of the Behavioral Disorder Treatment Unit run by the South Carolina Department of Mental Health.[17] On November 10, 2007, Todd died in the institute.[3]

*Inconsistencies in Todd's testimony*
Todd claimed to have served as a Green Beret in the Vietnam War, but his discharge papers list him as a general clerk/typist and do not record him having been in Vietnam. Army medical reports referred to "emotional instability with pseudologica phantastica" (compulsive lying), difficulty in telling reality from fantasy, homicidal threats he had made on another, false suicide reports, and a severe personality disturbance.[18] Todd also claimed in his testimony to have murdered an officer in Germany and to have escaped prison with the help of the Illuminati, but his records show no such things occurred.[18]

Todd's speaking engagements during 1978 and 1979 generated controversy and sometimes hysteria at the churches he spoke at. Frequently, there were claims by Todd of gunshots in the parking lot or attacks on his life after the services, but there were no witnesses to confirm his claims.

While Todd claimed to have left witchcraft in 1972 and converted to fundamentalist Christianity, accounts have him being baptized into a Oneness Pentecostal church in Phoenix, Arizona in 1968, and leading a Wiccan group in Ohio in 1976. When confronted with the latter by Christian evangelists, Todd said that he had gone through a period of "backsliding" during that time. However, when a number of other inconsistencies in Todd's story were reported in the evangelical Christian media, and Todd began denouncing many Christian leaders as part of the Satanic conspiracy or the Illuminati, many evangelists denounced Todd and cut off any further association. Jack Chick was the only influential evangelist to continue to defend Todd.[19]

Several evangelical Christian ministries investigated Todd's claims and published articles disputing them. These included _Cornerstone_ magazine, the Christian Research Institute, _Christianity Today_ magazine, and the book _The Todd Phenomenon_ by Darryl E. Hicks (with an introduction by Mike Warnke).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

Cornerstone and Christianity today are not Christian Magazines - although they portray themselves to be Christian magazines - they are front organizations - set up to deceive and misinform Believers.  They slandered Dr. Alberto Rivera also and when confronted could not give any tangible evidence for their claims. 

The slander of John Todd does not in any way discredit his testimony which he gave decades ago has proven to be true again and again and again.  In fact, so much so that now many people are going back and researching what he said in those meetings, Guno.  It's the reason they murdered him.  You should know that.


Note this - John Todd exposed the evangelical television con men who were receiving major funds from the illuminati - men such as Ralph Wilkerson - Melody land -  in fact there were so many on their payroll - (these guys became millionaires and built mega churches -like Kenneth Copeland -  like Joel Osteen - Rick Warren - Bob Tilton - and others)  that when John Todd wanted to give his life to Jesus Christ and pray with a minister he had to contact Jack Chick to find out who was for real!  There are  *that *many false teachers that have infiltrated the churches!  Imagine it!  It's true!  What do you think these people were going to do when he exposed some of them?   Endorse him?!!!   Wake up, Guno.  It only proves even more that Todd was the genuine article.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

Ex - Witches / ex - Satanists also - have come out and said that John Todd was right in his testimonies about the occult and how it operates.  Of course they will be accused of being liars too.    It's what happens when secrets get exposed.  The people involved deny it.  Should that surprise anyone?  No.


----------



## guno (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Cornerstone and Christianity today are not Christian Magazines - although they portray themselves to be Christian magazines - they are front organizations - set up to deceive and misinform Believers.  They slandered Dr. Alberto Rivera also and when confronted could not give any tangible evidence for their claims.
> 
> The slander of John Todd does not in any way discredit his testimony which he gave decades ago has proven to be true again and again and again.  In fact, so much so that now many people are going back and researching what he said in those meetings, Guno.  It's the reason they murdered him.  You should know that.




He died in a mental institution, he was nuts, he was arrested for rape in SC


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

He was moved all over the country and the charges against him were false, Guno.  He was murdered by the Illuminati he exposed.  As he was born into the Todd / Collins family and exposed the family secrets.  They were none too happy with him.  As you hail from NC - Satanist headquarters for the eastern side of the United States I'm sure you understand what "unhappy with him" means.  Right?


----------



## guno (Apr 15, 2015)

*John Todd* (1949-2007; aka *John Wayne Todd*, *John Todd Collins*, *Lance Collins* and *Christopher Kollyns*) was a fundamentalist Christian apologist and a convicted rapist and child molester. He was a 1970s sensation on the Christian church circuit claiming to have been born into a family of witches who groomed him for eventual placement on a high council of Druids known as the Illuminati. His tall tales were used as source material by Jack Chick for several of his tracts and comic books on the occult. During the time he said he was a Satanist (circa 1968) he was actually a storefront preacher and follower of the "Jesus only" theology of William Branham. Ironically, during some of the time after he claimed to have converted to Christianity (circa 1976) he was running a Wiccan bookstore.


John Todd claimed that a conspiracy of witches and druids was in control of world events, and that they were about to enact a plan to stamp out "Bible-believing Christianity" and make witchcraft the official religion of the United States. He further claimed that he knew of all this because he himself had briefly been placed on the high council of the Illuminati, but then converted to born again Christianity and was now going to blow their cover and warn the Christian world of their plans. He appears to have gone through two periods on the evangelical circuit making these claims. During the early 1970s he was making the rounds among Pentecostal and Charismatic churches, the same grounds frequented by Mike Warnke. He reappeared during the late 1970s on the independent Baptist church circuit making the the same claims, and in addition denouncing the Charismatic movement as a creation of the Illuminati. In between he seems to have returned to witchcraft for a couple of years.

He was, for a short while in 1978-79, a hot topic in Christendom. The apparent reason seems to be because his "testimony" dovetailed nicely with conspiracy theories then being circulated by the religious right about then-President Jimmy Carter. John Todd said Jimmy Carter was the Illuminati's main man, who they intended to place in power as the Antichrist. Jimmy Carter was in fact a born-again Christian, but since when did the religious right let facts get in the way of their political agenda?

He also claims to have started Christian Rock as part of the Illuminati's plan to take over the churches with rock & roll's Satanic beat, with a $8 million (or $4 million - his testimony changed from time to time) dollar check from Illuminati/Witch HQ to Chuck Smith of Calvary Chapel, which is just stupid.

Another fun allegation made by John Todd: _"Phillip Rothschild ordered one of his mistresses to write an 1100-page book that would describe to all witches how they would take control of the World through the Illuminati: It's called Atlas Shrugged.

John Todd eventually started making wild claims that many large fundamentalist Christian ministries were funded by and secretly promoting the agenda of the Illuminati, at which point he was investigated by Christianity Today[2] andCornerstone magazines [3] and found to be an outright fraud. A book from an evangelical Christian publisher, The Todd Phenomenon by Darryl Hicks by David Lewis (New Leaf Publishers, 1979) looked into and debunked Todd's claims.

In 1987, Todd was arrested for the rape of a University of South Carolina student and further charged with molesting two child students of the karate school where he worked. He was sentenced to 30 years, but was released in 2004 to the Behavioral Disorder Treatment Unit run by the South Carolina Department of Mental Health, where he died on November 10, 2007

He was a seriously mentally ill kook Jeri and he died in the nut house_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

I've got a good idea!  Let's let John Todd give his testimony and let the listeners decide whether or not John Todd is the real deal or not, Guno?  In fact let's examine closely what John Todd (Collins) has to say about his own family and about the Illuminatist book.  He will also cover the Bohemian Grove - Satanic rituals - etc in this video - I believe - if not I'll post more of his videos to make sure that the listeners are able to hear that part of his testimony too. 

Here you go:


*John Todd exposes his former family, the Illuminati*
*John Todd *Collins of *the Illuminati *bloodline occultist family, *the *Collins, *exposes the *madness of *the Illuminati *after becoming a Christian.


----------



## guno (Apr 15, 2015)

The recent phenomenon of *Satanic Panic* originated during the 1970s and gained traction during the 1980s and 1990s, when a widespread belief took hold within American evangelical Christianity that a vast underground network of Satanists is in control of secular society. 

Satanic Panic - RationalWiki


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 15, 2015)

guno said:


> The recent phenomenon of *Satanic Panic* originated during the 1970s and gained traction during the 1980s and 1990s, when a widespread belief took hold within American evangelical Christianity that a vast underground network of Satanists is in control of secular society.
> 
> Satanic Panic - RationalWiki


Wiki is your source?  Ha! ha!  Why don't you go to You tube and type in testimonies of ex - Satanists?  You're in for an education!  Go to Google and type in books by ex-Satanists - better yet - why don't you order yourself a copy of The Witch Doctor and the Man under the Sea by Dr. Pat Holliday and really give yourself an education, Guno?  

You're in for a rude awakening if you don't believe there is any such thing as Witchcraft &  Satanism.  You've got people openly admitting their practice of Satanism on this board.  Open your eyes and come out of denial.


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

based on the jack chick tract


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Ex - Witches / ex - Satanists also - have come out and said that John Todd was right in his testimonies about the occult and how it operates.  Of course they will be accused of being liars too.    It's what happens when secrets get exposed.  The people involved deny it.  Should that surprise anyone?  No.




And just who are these people?


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > The recent phenomenon of *Satanic Panic* originated during the 1970s and gained traction during the 1980s and 1990s, when a widespread belief took hold within American evangelical Christianity that a vast underground network of Satanists is in control of secular society.
> ...




Jeri , I know some people who were involved in that kook stuff , who finally escaped that fundy nutter stuff

What Was the Satanic Panic of the 1980s 

Satanic Panic The Creation of a Contemporary Legend Jeffrey S. Victor 9780812691924 Amazon.com Books


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

*Mazes, Monsters, Charlatans, Satan and Suicide: A Short History of the Satanic Panic*
by Matt Staggs on March 21, 2014 in News




.

One of my favorite pieces of Satanic Panic-era propaganda has to be Jack  Chick’s “Dark Dungeons” religious tract. One of hundreds of such tracts created by evangelist Chick, “Dark Dungeons” is the story of two young women led astray by the fantasy role-playing game _Dungeons & Dragons_. One of them, Marcie, commits suicide after her thief character “Black Leaf” dies and the other, Debbie, is initiated into witchcraft after her cleric character Elfstar advances to eighth level. As the diabolical Dungeon Master “Ms. Frost” leads Debbie further from the loving arms of Jesus, her mysterious friend “Mike” pops up to tell her that she’s in grave danger. Following a visit to a mustachioed minister, Debbie repents and burns all of her D&D materials instead of saving them to sell on eBay in twenty years when she needs beer money.

Gamers, as well as most people with an ounce of sense, see “Dark Dungeons” for the hysterical kitsch it is, and rather than angering D&D players, it mostly amused them. I know my group loved it (“Where’s the real spells?” “No, Black Leaf!”) when we were kids. My parents didn’t buy into the Satan rumors that surrounded the game, or anything else I liked. Not all of my friends were so lucky: They had to hide fantasy novels, D&D manuals, heavy metal albums and other “Satanic” materials to keep them from being burned or thrown away by their parents. Others suffered in far worse ways: They were sent to camps for “troubled youth” or private Christian schools.

- See more at: Mazes Monsters Charlatans Satan and Suicide A Short History of the Satanic Panic - disinformation


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 16, 2015)

guno said:


> *John Todd* (1949-2007; aka *John Wayne Todd*, *John Todd Collins*, *Lance Collins* and *Christopher Kollyns*) was a fundamentalist Christian apologist and a convicted rapist and child molester. He was a 1970s sensation on the Christian church circuit claiming to have been born into a family of witches who groomed him for eventual placement on a high council of Druids known as the Illuminati. His tall tales were used as source material by Jack Chick for several of his tracts and comic books on the occult. During the time he said he was a Satanist (circa 1968) he was actually a storefront preacher and follower of the "Jesus only" theology of William Branham. Ironically, during some of the time after he claimed to have converted to Christianity (circa 1976) he was running a Wiccan bookstore.
> 
> 
> John Todd claimed that a conspiracy of witches and druids was in control of world events, and that they were about to enact a plan to stamp out "Bible-believing Christianity" and make witchcraft the official religion of the United States. He further claimed that he knew of all this because he himself had briefly been placed on the high council of the Illuminati, but then converted to born again Christianity and was now going to blow their cover and warn the Christian world of their plans. He appears to have gone through two periods on the evangelical circuit making these claims. During the early 1970s he was making the rounds among Pentecostal and Charismatic churches, the same grounds frequented by Mike Warnke. He reappeared during the late 1970s on the independent Baptist church circuit making the the same claims, and in addition denouncing the Charismatic movement as a creation of the Illuminati. In between he seems to have returned to witchcraft for a couple of years.
> ...


thank you. Jerry's slavish devotion to these hucksters is bordering on obsession


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > The recent phenomenon of *Satanic Panic* originated during the 1970s and gained traction during the 1980s and 1990s, when a widespread belief took hold within American evangelical Christianity that a vast underground network of Satanists is in control of secular society.
> ...


Satanists......


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

*Remember the Satanic Panic*
*By* *Philip Jenkins*
Lecturing recently, I mentioned the American witch-hunts of the 1980s and 1990s. When the audience looked puzzled, I explained that I was referring to the Satanic Panic of those years, the wave of false charges concerning ritual child abuse and devil cults that made regular headlines in the decade after 1984. The explanation helped little.

Even people who had lived through those years, who had been following the media closely, had precisely no recollection. Lost in memory it may be, but the Satanic Panic needs to be remembered, if only to prevent a renewed outbreak of this horrible farrago. And when better than in the 30th anniversary of the affair's beginning?


It all started in southern California, in Manhattan Beach, in the Fall of 1983. A woman told police that her son had been sexually abused at a highly reputable preschool run by the McMartin family. Her charges became ever wilder and more implausible, not surprisingly given that she was a paranoid schizophrenic. This dubious background did not prevent local police from warning all McMartin parents that their children might have been abused -- always a great way of preventing public alarm! -- and referring potential victims to a local psychological counseling service.

Over the following months, counselors interviewed hundreds of children, using questions that might have been quite appropriate when treating the genuinely abused, but which should never have been used in a prosecutorial context. In 1984, the case broke in the most lurid terms. Seven teachers were accused of a mind-numbing list of atrocious crimes, including the mass rape and torture of children, and the killing of small animals to instill fear. Other allegations involved the ritualistic use of urine and feces, and bizarre acts involving robes and occult symbols. _Seven years_ of trials and investigations followed.

Plenty of later accounts have revealed just how these charges were created in the lengthy dialogues between the therapists and the utterly baffled children, who wanted to respond helpfully to weird questions about "dirty acts" and "bad touches." Suffice it to say that none of the alleged acts was ever substantiated, and the case produced no convictions. Soon, though, the McMartin case evolved to become the precedent for an imaginary national and even global crime-wave. Similar charges now appeared in multiple cases across the US, and overseas -- in Britain, Canada, France, the Netherlands, South Africa, and Australia. "S.R.A." -- Satanic Ritual Abuse -- became the theme of professional conferences and publications worldwide.

It must have been a scientific reality: it even had its own acronym!

S.R.A. charges became the basis of a florid mythology, in which the nation's pre-schools had been infiltrated by Satanic cultists, who used toddlers in their dark rites. Reputedly, such evildoers were both numerous, and lethal. Cults were allegedly involved in human sacrifices, some associated with such notorious serial killers as David Berkowitz, New York City's Son of Sam. By some estimates, Satanists in the 1980s were responsible for fifty or sixty thousand murders in the US annually -- at a time when the total number of _all_ American homicides was around 25,000 a year.

But how could such vastly powerful cults have established themselves overnight? A deep-rooted history was soon forthcoming, in the form of alleged memories of cult abuse originally depicted in the 1980 book _Michelle Remembers_. (Probably, the Michelle story helped shape the original McMartin allegations). With startling unanimity, baby boom-aged women in therapy sessions nationwide were reporting McMartin-style abuse dating back to the 1950s and beyond. Some told of bearing babies for cults to sacrifice.

By the early 1990s, "recovered memory" was a flourishing and highly profitable subfield of the therapeutic profession. Patients had a near-guarantee that they would recall hideous acts of violence and molestation at the hands of Satan's henchmen, who usually happened to be their own parents.

And it was all bogus, from start to finish.


And the con man, Jack chic made a bundle off this stuff  , what a friend he has in je$u$


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

But the main reason the more outlandish forms of the Satanic Panic have receded is that they’re no longer necessary. The Satanic Panic no longer needs to bid for attention from the fringes because it now enjoys a central place in American religion and American politics. It has become institutionalized in the teavangelical political-religion that remains centrally focused on its opposition to imaginary Satanic baby-killers.

Here’s how it works and why it became necessary:

You’re sitting in your car, driving to the mall, stuck in traffic just like everybody else. In this way, and in every way, you look just exactly like everybody else, you feel just like everybody else, you are just like everybody else.

But you know you’re not supposed to be just like everybody else. You’re supposed to be different somehow. Your life is supposed to be focused on and shaped by a religious devotion that sets you apart. You’re supposed to be a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people. You’re supposed to look and feel and be _better than_ everybody else, but you have no idea what you’re supposed to be doing to make that true. Or maybe you have some idea of what that would mean — some vague notion of what it would mean to take up your cross and follow — but that just seems too daunting, too unpleasant, too hard.

So you settle for a shortcut. If you can’t raise the bridge, lower the river. If you can’t set yourself apart by acting more like Jesus, you can set yourself apart by pretending that everybody else is acting more like Satan. All those other people who seem just like you might be secretly evil. They’re not disciples of Jesus, like you are, so they must be disciples of Satan. And even though they look and act and live just like you do, there must be secret, coded signs that reveal their true evil agenda of evilness. They must actually be Satanists who kill babies so that they can have lots of dirty sex, and who have lots of dirty sex so that they can kill babies.



Read more: The Magic School Bus and the Satanic Panic that ate Christianity


----------



## guno (Apr 16, 2015)

Fundy Christianity has gone through phases from the Satan scare, to when the ten members of the European union got together and they claimed it was a sign of the beast with ten horns of the end times to the holy laughter  , great scams all  . all big money makers!!! and the old  stand by faith "healing"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > *John Todd* (1949-2007; aka *John Wayne Todd*, *John Todd Collins*, *Lance Collins* and *Christopher Kollyns*) was a fundamentalist Christian apologist and a convicted rapist and child molester. He was a 1970s sensation on the Christian church circuit claiming to have been born into a family of witches who groomed him for eventual placement on a high council of Druids known as the Illuminati. His tall tales were used as source material by Jack Chick for several of his tracts and comic books on the occult. During the time he said he was a Satanist (circa 1968) he was actually a storefront preacher and follower of the "Jesus only" theology of William Branham. Ironically, during some of the time after he claimed to have converted to Christianity (circa 1976) he was running a Wiccan bookstore.
> ...



If you will read through the thread you'll find that Guno brought him up and I responded.  Guno has a fixation on John Todd which leads me to believe Guno is concerned with anyone that exposed the occult and their secrets - which John Todd did do.  Todd was falsely charged in order to put him in prison - move him around the country until finally they transferred him to yet another place and there he was taken away in a helicopter never to be seen again - the people closest to the case say he was murdered and I would have to agree with them.  The letters of John Todd from prison - which are available on you tube are quite telling in what lengths certain people went to silence him.  I believe John Todd died a martyr for Jesus Christ.  

How did they get to him?  My belief is the hedge of protection was broken in his life - he had backslid and the door was opened for the enemy to attack him.  Had he not backslid I believe he would be alive today.  Because the God Todd serves is the One true God and the authority he was given in Luke 10:19 is more than enough to keep any Christian who is abiding in Christ.  It is when a Christian backslides that they are open to enemy attack.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Speaking of John Todd.  Let's do the book that was first printed for his testimony. It is based on a true story.  It is called, The Broken Cross.  by Chick publications.  It's also available to see on you tube - I believe - in comic book reading story. 

 The history behind this book - is that 10,000 copies were printed to be distributed at the Worlds Fair to get out the word. (for free) 

 There was a convention with thousands booking to attend at that particular event.  When the news broke that 10,000 copies of the Broken Cross would be distributed at that convention - the entire thing was canceled suddenly.  Todd said in his testimony that the people who were putting the convention on were so fearful of the information being put out in the Broken Cross story - that they had decided to lose thousands upon thousands of dollars rather than to see Todd's book get into the hands of the people who had booked to attend. 

 That in itself is an outstanding endorsement of the book. 

 I do not have the inclination to download the photos and pages so I will just type it out here for those who would like to read the printed version. 

It's got a great deal of information that people will appreciate learning about.  For some, it could save their lives.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

The Broken Cross by Jack Chick Publications

Page 1

My deepest appreciation to John Todd, ex-grand Druid priest, for the authenticity of the occult information used in this story.  Also to the others who came out of witchcraft and have verified this material.


In the first 3 scenes of page 1 you see a young girl holding a rolled up sleeping bag and she is hitchhiking out on a deserted road in the woods / country - there is a  man driving and a woman sitting in the passenger seat of a van that is headed her way.

Girl who is hitchiking says:  *WOW!  *I'm *free *at last!   Well, its about time!  Maybe I'll find some excitement.

Van approaches in sight of the hitchhiker.......

Girl passenger in Van:  *Look!  Up the road......... there's a girl!
*
Man driving the Van:  _*Hey, all right!  *_That's what we've been looking for!

___________
Page 1 of The Broken Cross by Chick publications
The Broken Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 2 of the Broken Cross:

The van stops and the passenger speaks to the girl who is hitchhiking.......

Girl passenger in van:   Hi, get in!  Where ya goin'?

Young girl hitchhiking:  To Los Angeles.  She thinks to herself.........  It looks safe!.......There's a girl with him!

Girl passenger:  Whatcha doin' out here? 

Young girl hitchhiking:  I'm splitting from the home scene. 

Girl passenger:  How come?

Young girl hitchhiking:  My folks are trying to cram church down me!

____________
end of page 2 of Broken Cross by Chick publications
The Broken Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

The Broken Cross page 3:

Now the girl in van is inviting the young hitchhiker into the van and continues to have conversation with her.......

Girl passenger:  I'm Bobby, and this is Glen.  What's your name? 

Young girl hitchhiker:  Donna.

Girl passenger:  How old are you, Donna?

Young girl hitchhiker:  I'm fourteen

Girl passenger:  Are you meeting anyone in L.A.?

Young girl hitchhiker named Donna:   No!

In this next scene we see the girl is already in the van and Glen is driving away with the young woman named Bobby sitting in the middle.  Behind the young hitchhiker whose name is Donna is a pair of hands reaching out behind her.  There are two men in the back of that van that Donna does not know about. The one man has a needle in his hands and in the needle is a knockout drug. 

Conversation continues...........

Young hitchhiker named Donna:  No, I'm on my own.

Men in the back speaking to one another:  Get ready!

Donna the young hitchhiker:  This is _*really *_living! 

Glen the driver thinking:  Not for long........Donna, baby!

_______________
end of page 3 Broken Cross by Chick publications
The Broken Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 4 of the Broken Cross

In the first scene we see Donna snatched from the front seat and pulled into the back of the van.  She cries out........

Donna the hitchhiker:  _*WHAT?? GASP!   *_Oh, *my God!  HELP ME!
*
Men in the back of van use knockout drug on the 14 yr old runaway.  

Man in back of van:  Okay, she's out!  

Other man in back of van:  What time is it?  

Glen the driver responds back:  Six o' clock.

Conversation in van.............  We made it.......it's only 10:30.  Hey, that was good timing!  Yeah, thanks to our lonely little hitch-hiker.   With all these dumb girls thumbing, we'll have an endless supply.

_______________
end of page 4 Broken Cross by Chick publications
The Broken Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 5 of The Broken Cross

In the first scene we see the girl lying on a satanic altar surrounded by satanists on either side of her - all dressed in the same ceremonial robes with hoods - the man at the head of the altar has a knife and is about to sacrifice her to Lucifer.  There is an upside down cross on the wall and a satanic star with a circle around it.  A cauldron with smoke wafting above it to the right next to the wall.......

The satanist with knife in his hand says:  We dedicate this girl's blood to Lucifer!  Give us the power of her blood!

Then they hold up a gold chalice with her blood in it - and he says:

*LUCIFER.......  *we drink her blood to *you......* thou god of peace and love!  **

This act takes place 8 times a year, in witches covens throughout our country, that practice of human sacrifice during the black sabbaths.  

* Upside down red cross........a symbol of human sacrifice

** 1 Corinthians 10:20-22
_____________
page 5 of The Broken Cross by Chick publications

Interesting update:  Since this testimony of how Witches obtain their sacrifices for their occult rituals was learned through testimony of Ex- grand Druid priest, John Todd - other satanists and witches coming out of the occult have given the same information therein confirming John Todd's information as true.  Furthermore, on this very thread there is the testimony of a girl who became a born again Christian - she had been raised in a family of Satanists in North Carolina - her father forced her to drive as a passenger in his van - with two men in the back of the van hiding - with knockout drugs - as she would invite hitchhikers into the car and the hitch-hiker not realizing this was a kidnapping that would lead to their being injected with a knockout drug and put on an altar to be sacrificed to Lucifer - the victim would get in the van with her and her father.  She gave testimony that this was how the satanic coven her father was a part of obtained their victims.  This was how they deceived people into getting into the van with them - by using a young woman in the front seat or a child as was the case of this young girl who had done this with her father many times.   Now the testimony of this young girl who escaped Satanism - is on this thread - you can scroll through and look it up and listen to her story and you'll see that her story confirms John Todd's own testimony as true.  As April 19th through May 1st are 13 days of satanic rituals and great evil - this is a time for all people to be very vigilant over your families, your children, your loved ones.  It is a time for Christians to be vigilant to pray and fast for the lost and for all those who are in harms way.  Thank you for reading today. 
The Broken Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 6

First scene is two men in a car and a police officer is standing in road ahead of them with his hand up.

Passenger in car:  Uh-oh, looks like trouble! 

Police officer:  *Hold it, *please! 

Driver of car:  Let's park and see if we can help.

Two passengers get out of the car & talk to a young man with sunglasses on.

Men from the car:  What's going on? 

Man in sunglasses:  It's *weird, *man.....found the body of a chick over there!  (he points behind him)  There wasn't a drop of blood in her body!

Passenger from car:  That sounds like the *occult!  
*
Deputy Sheriff:  _*Hey, boy........  *_stay out of this if you know what's good for you!

Police officer:  What's going on? 

Deputy Sheriff:  This _*idiot *_thinks we've got Satan worshippers here!

Deputy Sheriff pointing his finger at the two men who got out of their car to help:  I'll have you know, _*boy...........*_that this is *God - fearing *community!  We've got churches, Boy Scouts, Campfire Girls, the V.F.W. and.............

Male passenger from car:  and *witches!  
*
Deputy Sheriff:  Listen up, _*boy!  *_Let me give you some good advice..... *keep moving!  

_____________*
Page 6 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications
The Broken Cross


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 7

Driver of car to passenger as they are leaving the scene:  Let's get a cup of coffee.   

Passenger:  Ok.............*hold it!  *Someone's got a problem!  

In the distance, there is a young child calling out, Here, Tammy!  Here, Tammy!  WHERE ARE YOU?  
The men approach the little boy.............

Little boy:  My dog's *gone! .......  *I had her tied up here when I went into the store......will you help me find her? 

Man who was passenger in car:  You bet!

Little boy:  She's an apricot cocker spaniel.

The one man kneels down noticing a rope - he says to himself......This rope has been cut.  

Little boy:  I'll go look down the block!  

Little boy: We've looked everywhere!  Tammy's gone!  

The man who was passenger in car:  Hey, man....do you know where you can buy a puppy?

Little boy:  Yes.

Passenger guy hands the child money and says:  Here, take this and go buy that pup..........*right away!..........*It'll help you forget about Tammy.  

Little boy:  Thanks, mister.

Driver of car:  We'll keep our eyes open for Tammy.  

Little boy:  Thinking to himself, they were real nice guys.  Then he calls out again, Here, Tammy!  Behind him is the same van the 14 yr old hitch-hiker named Donna was picked up in. Driving away in back window of van you can see the dog.  They are driving away with it....

______________
Page 7 of The Broken Cross by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 8 of The Broken Cross:

In the first scene we see the driver address the passenger of his car as Jim.  He says:  Jim, let's talk to a local pastor.  Maybe he can give us some answers.  

Jim:  We passed a little church about a mile outside of town.........*let's go!
*
Jim and his friend arrive at the church and from inside the church we see someone is saying........._*Hey, *_someone is here.......there's a car!

One of the men knock on the church door...........

Man answering door is pastor of the church:   Gentlemen.....please come in, I'm Pastor Cooley.  

Tim Clark - the driver replies:  How do you do, sir.  This is Jim Carter and I'm Tim Clark. 

Pastor Cooley:  Now, gentlemen, what can I do for you?  

Tim Clark:  Pastor Cooley, do you know of any occult activity in this area?  

Pastor Cooley:  *HAW! HAW!  *Good heavens, *no, *Mr. Clark!  This is the 20th century!

________________
Page 8 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications

_____
comment - it is a sad fact but there are pastors in churches who pose as men of God but are in fact, servants of Satan.  We should not be surprised because the Bible warns us that Satan can appear as an angel of light.  Any pastor in this day and age that denies the existence of the occult is most likely involved in covering for it because they are participating in it - it is highly unlikely that you'd find a pastor now who does not know the occult is real.  HIGHLY unlikely.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 9

In the first scene we see the meeting between Tim, Jim and Pastor Cooley taking place in Pastor Cooley's office.  On his desk lies a different translation of the bible - it is not the King James Bible but a bible which says on the cover - Common Bible- the conversation begins with Tim Clark.....


Tim Clark:  This girl was found without blood, so naturally we assumed the occult.

Pastor Cooley:  My dear friends........*if *such a thing happened, then the body must have been dumped into our area!....... _*No!  .......*_I don't believe, in the enlightened age, that witches exist!

Tim Clark:  But Pastor Cooley.....the *evidence* is stacking up, with the Church of Satan growing. 

Pastor Cooley:  Mr. Clark, this is utter _*nonsense!  *_If you keep talking this way......folks will think you're mentally sick!  

Jim:  I'm curious, Pastor.......when did you receive Christ as your personal Saviour? 

Pastor Cooley:  I don't see as how that's _*any *_of your business! 

One of the men responds:  But the Word of God says...........

Pastor Cooley:  I don't believe the Bible is the Word of God!  *Nor *do I believe that Jesus is  Jehovah, and I *don't *believe in the virgin birth! 

One of the men responds:   Then why in the world are you in the ministry? 

___________
end of page 9 of The Broken Cross by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 10 of the Broken Cross:

In the first scene we see this man calling himself Pastor Cooley standing up...........

Pastor Cooley:   I am _*not *_a religious bigot like you are!  I'm a _*very*_ liberal pastor!

Jim:  Do you believe in the second coming of Jesus?

Pastor Cooley:Absolutely *NOT!  *Now get out!

Jim:  What hope does your congregation have if you deny the Word of God?

Pastor Cooley:  I said, *GET OUT!
*
Outside the men speak to one another as the Pastor peers out the window at both of them walking away.........

Jim:  Man, that guy is something else!

Tim:  Something's wrong, Jim!  Let's go to the library, I'd like to check something out. 

Pastor Cooley peering out the window watching both men leave........

Pastor Cooley:  thinking to himself.......I'll fix them both!

Back in a room - outer wall reads GOD IS LOVE - Pastor Cooley has opened up a secret door with an altar to Lucifer - there is a human skull next to a black candle he is lighting ......... 

___________
Page 10 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications

___________

As you will see there is no power to curse these men as they are Christians under the Blood of Jesus Christ - walking in obedience to Christ.  Yet this servant of Satan in his rage - is going to try according to the final scene in page 10 of The Broken Cross.   

Can this servant of Satan curse members of his congregation who are not followers of Jesus Christ?  Unbelievers?  Yes.  He can.  If the people attending his church were to seek the LORD and live holy unto the LORD the Holy Spirit would warn them to get out of that church at once.

  Witches do get certain powers from demons by committing blood sacrifice - drinking of blood - eating human flesh - their incantations, curses, hexes can harm people who are not protected by the Blood of Jesus Christ which is why people should have nothing to do with the occult or those who are involved with the occult. Do not read their writings, do not view their art work - pentagrams - curses, spells, have nothing to do with their works of darkness or them.   If it is on a message board?  Put them on ignore.  Have nothing to do with them.  Call on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved according to Romans 10:9,10 and ask the LORD to become your Savior.  Plead the Blood of Jesus Christ over your loved ones and your family members and do not forget to pray for those who are not yet saved - pray that God will protect them and send his angels to minister to them - ask God to send His Holy Spirit to lead them to salvation.  

We were all lost at one time and while some of us have been redeemed by Jesus Christ there are many who still are out there - lost - we need to be reaching those who are lost with the Gospel of Jesus Christ and warning them of the  plans of the enemy - just as John Todd did while he was alive.  His testimony should be heard by all people who are thinking of getting involved with the occult.  It is a very dangerous thing to do.  Do not do it.  For those who are already involved in it?  There is a way out.  Call upon the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Read through this thread and learn about the love of God for you and what Jesus did at the cross to defeat the powers of Satan in your life.  Trust in Jesus Christ for your salvation and protection.  Jesus is God Almighty. He is more than able to protect you!  Today is the day of Salvation!  Do not wait.  Today is the day of Salvation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

On Page 11 we see Jim and Tim at the library.  This is their conversation while there.........

Tim:  Let's go into the occult book section and get a rundown on witchcraft! 

Tim looking on the shelves of library:   _*NOTHING!  *_Every book is gone!

Tim:  There's plenty of books on the occult, let's look under witchcraft. 

They look it up and find shelf..........

Jim:  Same thing! (Empty)

Tim:  Let's ask the librarian. 

They approach the librarian...........

Excuse me, ma'am, but do you have any books on the occult? 

Librarian:  Oh, _* no! *_- not in _*this *_library!  You'll only find those in a big city!

Jim: thinking to himself................  She's lying!

______________
Page 11 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 12 of the Broken Cross: 

In this scene the men are leaving the library and the librarian gets on the telephone to call the Sheriff and report the two men..........

Librarian:  Sheriff, they were in the library, snooping. 

Sheriff:  Thanks, Barbara.  They're staying at the motel if they *don't *go by tomorrow, they're gonna get more than they bargained for!  

Barbara the Librarian:  That's nice. 

Tim talking to Jim outside:   Let's drive over to that town across the river.  If we hurry we can get to the library before it closes. 

Jim:  Tim, let's pray before we go and ask the Lord for direction.

Tim:  By all means. 

Jim:  Gracious loving God and Father, we ask You for Your leading........

In all thy ways acknowledge him and he shall direct thy paths.  - Proverbs 3:6 
_______
Page 12 of the Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 13

In this scene we see Jim and Tim driving in a downpour!  

Tim:  It's pouring! - I'd better turn on the wipers.  How much time do we have? 

Jim:  About a half hour.  

Jim: Tim, isn't that something in the headlights? 

In the next scene we see a disheveled looking man standing in front of the car in the middle of the road..........

LOOK OUT!  IT'S A MAN!  SCREECH!

___________
page 13 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 14 of the Broken Cross:

Jim speaking to Tim:   We missed him!

Tim thinking:  Thank you, LORD!

Tim gets out of car to speak to the man in middle of the road..........

Tim:  _*HEY!  *_What are you doing out here?  Do you want to get killed?

Tim to his friend.......  What's wrong with him?  Is he stoned? 

Man is eating something and acting very strange.........

Jim:  Come on over into the light so we can see if you're hurt!

Tim:  Jim!  Look what he's eating!  

Jim: I can't believe it! 

Jim:  It's human fingers!

NOTE:  Such an incident was reported in the Big Sur area in California, 1973. 

______________
page 14 of The Broken Cross by Chick publications
______________
comment as you can see this actually happened in Big Sur area in California in 1973.  The information you are reading here was given by Ex- Grand Druid priest - John Todd to Jack Chick and the story was published by Chick to inform the world to the reality of witchcraft and the occult. Kidnapping, human sacrifice, eating human flesh, drinking human blood does happen - this is reality - not make believe.  The occult is real. 

 Those in the occult work very hard to have you believe it isn't real but it is.  

There are people in law enforcement, in the highest echelons of government even who are involved with witchcraft in order to obtain power, position, wealth or some hope of becoming immortal promised them by Lucifer to become a god or a goddess but the truth is all of mankind was created in the image of God.  See Genesis 1:26

  When we come to Jesus Christ and receive him as Lord and Savior we shall reflect the image of the LORD - as we walk as he did upon the earth.  Our call is to walk as Jesus walked - to be holy - to live holy unto to the LORD and give the Good news of the Gospel of Jesus Christ to all mankind that Jesus died to set them free!   

Although John Todd was involved with human sacrifice during his time as a Druid high priest in witchcraft - God did forgive him of all of his sins when he called upon the name of Jesus Christ.  What God did for John Todd he can do for you today.  Call upon the name of the LORD and be saved.  God will forgive you of all your sins because Jesus Christ paid for your sins at the cross to redeem you.  Read Romans 10:9,10 today and know that whosoever means whosoever.  *Whosoever calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved!  TODAY IS THE DAY OF SALVATION.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 15 of The Broken Cross:

Tim:  This is satanism in its worst stage.  Let's get him to the Highway Patrol.  

Jim:  OK, friend - we're going to take a little ride!

Cannibal in the back seat on way to Highway Patrol office:  *Heh - Heh*
I think I have a problem.  

One of the men in car responds to him:  You do!  You *really *do! 

Men arrive at the Patrol office with the man they took off the road.  

Jim: Officer, we have a guy in our car we found out on the road!  

Officer:  So?  

Jim: You'd better have a look at him!  He's a cannibal!  

Officer:  A *WHAT?  GULP. 
_______________*
Page 15 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 16 we see Jim and Tim in the hallway of patrol office and the officer speaking to another Patrol officer behind a closed door with the suspect held in room where they meet.

Patrol officer to other Patrol officer:   Fred, look at what I found in this creep's pockets!  

Fred the Patrol officer examining evidence:  _*AGH!  *_I'm going to be sick! 

Patrol officer questions Tim:  Where did you pick him up? 

Tim: About 35 miles east of here.

Patrol officer:  Didn't I see you two this morning?  You were talking about the occult. 

Tim: That's right officer - you were by the coroners car when the sheriff chewed us out.  I think we're on to something.  If we need your help, can we count on it? 

Patrol officer:  You bet!  Here's my card.

Tim:  Thanks, Officer Bradley.

Officer Bradley:  I've suspected for a long time that something weird has been going  on!  But I couldn't put my, _excuse the expression, _finger on it. 
____________________
page 16 - The Broken Cross by Jack Chick Publications

______________
To be clear this Patrol officer was on the up and up and was willing to do his job even though the Sheriff obviously was not willing to do his! (most likely because he was in a coven himself -some law enforcement are covering for the covens they themselves are part of) Now to this day there are many wonderful law enforcement officers, even FBI agents that are not involved in the occult and will investigate it to the fullest even as Ted Gunderson who was head of the FBI for 27 years did do.  But there are those who do not do their jobs and instead attempt to downplay or cover up occult crimes.  Sometimes because of the power of politicians involved in the occult these investigations are stopped as was the case for Ted Gunderson - even though he was the head of the FBI - he was prevented by people in powerful positions from a proper investigation - the facts about tunnels he had found which proved the testimony of the McMartin daycare children true - the presence of children having been there.  The testimonies of many dozens of children were ignored and the Satanists were able to get away with it - perhaps because the McMartin Daycare owners / workers would have named names as to who was there with them - famous people in the California movie industry, music industry and throughout the US - sports stars, people in the news media, etc are involved in Witchcraft and Satanism.

The good news is that at the Judgment Seat of Christ everything that is hidden is going to be revealed.  All the people involved in such crimes against children and against men and women is going to be revealed and judged in that day.  The person is going to stand before the judgment seat of God and every act they have committed is going to be viewed by the entire world - their co - workers will be there, their friends and family will be there - everyone will be there from Adam to the last  person born upon the earth at the time of Christ's coming - they will all be present. Nothing will be hidden. Everything will be exposed and they will be on trial with no appeal.  There is no appeal court to appeal to after the Judgement seat of Christ.  There is only a judgment.  Where shall you spend eternity?  In heaven?  Or in hell?   

You have an opportunity to receive your pardon today from Jesus Christ - the only One who can pardon you.  Are you willing to repent of your sins - to renounce the works of darkness and come to Jesus Christ and be saved?  Only Jesus Christ can save you.  Only Jesus Christ can protect you.  Are you under the Blood of Jesus Christ today?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > thank you. Jerry's slavish devotion to these hucksters is bordering on obsession
> ...


link?

How was this christio-huckster unjustly imprisoned?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



He didn't commit the crimes he was accused of, Dot.  He was innocent.  John Todd was falsely accused and moved from prison to prison to (most likely) attempt to wear out those trying to help him.  ( I believe that was the motive for the people to lose track of him so he could be murdered because of what he had exposed about his family and their occult secrets)  

There was recently a testimony given by a woman who escaped the Illuminati - a satanic coven in California she and her father were members of in Anton Lavey's church of Satan - she said that what John Todd said about the occult was the truth.  That John Todd had told the truth.  She was in hiding at the time she wrote about it but I read what she wrote and I believe her.  She had no reason to lie about it.  She also told of having been present during human sacrifice at Anton Lavey's church of Satan and admitted to having sacrificed a man and drinking his blood at one of their rituals.  It's what goes on in Satanism.  You can imagine why they wouldn't want people to believe this.  It might cause people to wonder why there isn't more investigations going on into these types of crimes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 17 of the Broken Cross:

Back at the motel

Jim:  Tim, you know all about this stuff.  How did Satan get started?  

Tim:   It's all in the Scriptures, Jim.  It's exciting- let me share it with you.  It all started in heaven.  Back before he fell, his name was Lucifer.  

Lucifer's position was one of the highest in heaven....He guarded the throne of God, his beauty was great.......Lucifer had it made!  ( Ezekiel 28:13 - 14) 

Lucifer's mighty downfall was pride.  

Lucifer said, I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God:  I will sit also upon the mount of the congregation, in the sides of the north:  I will ascend above the heights of the clouds;  I will be like the most high.  (Isaiah 14:13,14)

His new name is Satan.  

Rebellion started in heaven.  ( Isaiah 14:12)  A multitude of angels joined him and they were all thrown out of heaven.  (II Peter 2:4, Jude 1:6)  

They are given a new location, the atmospheric heaven is now Satan's domain.  One of his titles is "The Prince of the Power of the Air".  
(Ephesians 2:2)  

God created Adam and gave him control of the earth. * If Satan could make him sin.......then control of the earth would be forfeited and would fall to Satan! ** 

*Genesis 1:26
*Matt. 4:8-9 
_______________
Page 17 of the Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 18 of The Broken Cross:

The temptation came and Adam fell - man died spiritually and developed a rebellious nature.  (Romans 7:15-25, 1 Corinthians 15:21-22, Ephesians 2:1-5)   Satan became master of the human race!  Satan's new title became - "The god of this world".   (2 Corinthians 4:4)

The earth became a battlefield for the souls of men.  (1 Peter 5:8)  Satan so polluted mankind that God destroyed the world with water - only Noah and his family escaped.  (Genesis 7:23)

Satan's first big man after the flood was *Nimrod -*who started Satan worship!   The Bible says, "He became a mighty hunter"  Genesis 10:8-9 ( but he hunted the souls of men!)  
He was the first to sacrifice children in fire............ He was known as the child destroyer.  

The satanic system set up by Nimrod in his city of Babylon ultimately spread throughout the world.  The Bible calls it "the mystery of iniquity".  II Thess. 2:7 

This evil system passed through the centuries.  Some of it polluted part of the Christian Church and made it ineffective.  But its main thrust is in the political arena and it is thriving today.  
* THE TWO BABYLONS by Hislop. Published by Chick Publications
_____________________
page 18 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 19 of The Broken Cross:

During the time of the Roman Empire, there was an extremely powerful religion of witches called the Wicca ( The Wise Ones)  which is still in existence.

Years later it was overshadowed by a group of Luciferians called, The Illuminati.  It's present name is Moriah and their god is Lucifer.

Satan knows his end is near, so he's pushing witchcraft as hard as he can.
Jim:  Does his organization have money?

Tim:  An endless supply - and he uses it to attack Christ.

Tim:  This is why "Jesus Christ Superstar" and "Godspell" came out.  It was to discredit the Lord.  One depicts Him as a loser and the other as a clown.  The public doesn't read the Bible so they believe them!

Jim: What about "The Exorcist"?

Tim:  Again, Satan is pictured as winning, The film was slanted to show Jesus was powerless against the devil.  But *we *know who wins in the end!  *Right?  
*
Jim:  You said it, Brother!

_______________
Page 19 - the Broken Cross  by Chick Publications
________________

To be clear - when Jesus Christ went to the Cross he defeated Satan - Jesus took the keys to hell and death and he has them.  The Bachelor in Rome ( as Ravenhill likes to refer to the Pope - who claims to have those keys and does not....)  does not have those keys.  Jesus Christ has them.  Add to this the fact that in Revelation 20 we read that a single angel will bind Satan in chains and lock him up - casting him into hell.  A single angel.  It won't take more than one.  One angel is sufficient.
It is written:

And I saw an angel come down from heaven, having the key of the bottomless pit and a great chain in his hand.  And he laid hold on the dragon, that old serpent, which is the Devil, and Satan, and bound him a thousand years, And cast him into the bottomless pit, and shut him up, and set a seal upon him, that he should deceive the nations no more, till the thousand years should be fulfilled:  and after that he must be loosed a little season.  Rev. 20: 1,2,3


As the Christians are told that some of us shall judge the angels - it is clear we are walking in the authority of Jesus Christ - Luke 10:19 tells us that Christ has given us power to trample upon serpents and scorpions and over all the power of the enemy and nothing shall harm us.  We have been given all power over the enemy so why should any Believer in Jesus Christ fear Satan?  No.  Do not fear Satan. He is under your feet, Christian.  He has no power over you.  Rejoice not that the spirits are subject unto you but rather that your names are written in the Lamb's book of life!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 20 of The Broken Cross:

Tim:  Remember, Jim, today * Satan must first get permission from Jesus before he can make a move against a true Christian believer. 

Jim:  Man, that's amazing! 

footnotes*  Job 1:6-12, Luke 22:31-32

Back to the scene of the little boy who lost his dog, Tammy. He is pictured holding a little puppy now....... and he is thinking upon his bed......I hope Tammy is OK - wherever she is.

The next scene shows a man dressed in a Witch's ceremonial robe saying, Come on, Mutt!  It's party time! 

Bible Scripture:   9 When thou art come into the land which the Lord thy God giveth thee, thou shalt not learn to do after the abominations of those nations. 10  There shall not be found among you any one that maketh his son or his daughter to pass through the fire, or that useth divination, or an observer of times, or an enchanter, or a witch.  11 Or a charmer, or a consulter with familiar spirits, or a wizard, or a necromancer... 12 For all that do these things are an abomination unto the Lord:  and because of these abominations the Lord thy God doth drive them out from before thee.  
Deuteronomy 18:9-12
_____________
page 20 of the Broken Cross by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 21

NEXT MORNING

Jim is just waking up...........

Jim: Hey, man!  When did you get up?  ..........With the chickens?

Tim:Good morning, bright eyes.  I wanted to arm myself for what we have to face today.  Listen to this, Jim - "Put on the whole armor of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.  For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.  Ephesians 6: 11-12

Jim:  Let's pray, Tim. 

Tim:  Put Your angels around us, Lord, as we storm the gates of hell today.  

The angel of the Lord encampeth round about those who fear him, and delivereth them."  - Psalm 34:7

Remember, James, * The gates of hell cannot prevail against us...... Meaning they can't hold against our assaults.  

Jim:  Well, then Timothy, let's go sock it to them!

Matthew 16:18
_________________
Page 21 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

On page 22 of Broken Cross we see Jim and Tim going to a diner for breakfast - they are sitting at a counter and there is a young girl seated next to Tim.  

Tim turns to young girl and asks:  Hi - Hows the food? 

Young girl:  *Terrible!
*
Tim speaking to young girl:  Hey, that's a pretty necklace.  

Young girl:  It sure is- do you like it?  

Tim:  It's interesting!  But what is it?  

Young girl:  It's my protection in this messed up world.  

Tim:  Isn't that a pentagram? 

Young girl:  Yeah, do you know about things like that?

One of the two replies, I understand this stuff is for real. 

Young girl:  Yeah, Lucifer is one neat dude!  

Tim:  Hey, I'd like to hear more about it - but *not* around these common folk.  

Young girl:  OK, let's go across the street to the park.

____________
page 22 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Jim and Tim walk into the park with the young girl...........

Jim:  Are you a witch? 

Young girl:  Totally!  I _really _crave the power!  

One of the two men then asks the girl:  Are there any more like you around here? 

Young girl:  Only about 80% of my school.

Tim:  Jody, how did you get into this? 

Jody:  I tried the church scene.......and they told me God doesn't do anything supernatural anymore.  Then I met this teacher at school and she told me about Lucifer's fantastic power. 

Jim:  Is it real? 



Jody - the young girl:  Oh, yes!   I've seen him do things that would blow your mind!  He can control almost everybody! 

______________
page 23 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 24

One of the men asks the young girl:  Jody......... who *can't *Satan control?  

Jody:  Oh, some stupid Jesus freaks!  It's weird!  If I cast a spell on a real Christian, it bounces back on me!  So I avoid them!   

Jim:  Are you a white witch? 

Jody:  Well, I started out as one......with astrology and ouija boards. I wanted more power, so I went into black witchcraft.  Most kids find that Lucifer is the force behind both white and black witchcraft. So why not go to the real power?  

Tim:  Jody, you've been lied to!  Jesus _*is *_moving mightily in the supernatural today.  

Jody:  Really?  I've never heard _*that *_before!  

Jody:  But Lucifer has given me everything I wanted.  

Tim:  But are you happy?  

Jody:  Not really..........I'm afraid of *everything!  

_______________
Page 24 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 25 of The Broken Cross:

Tim:  We have perfect peace * .........._*PLUS *_power! **  Listen to this, Jody........   "Behold, I give unto *you* power to tread on serpents and scorpions and over _*ALL *_the power of the enemy:  and _*nothing *_shall by any means hurt you."  (Luke 10:19)
* Isaiah 26:3 ** Ephesians 1:19  

Jody:  But isn't that for preachers and old people? 
Tim:  _*No!  *_Now....listen to this!

"For God hath not given us a spirit of fear; but of *power, *and of *love, *and of a *sound mind.  *Jody, you could never put a hex on us because we're protected by the blood of Jesus.  If we submit ourselves to God and resist the devil, he will flee from us!  ........Now *that's *power! 

Jody thinking:  Gulp! .........Lucifer flees from _*them?  *_ II Timothy 1:7 James 4:7

Tim: And *you *can have the same power! 

Jody:  But I *blew *it! 

______________
page 25 of the Broken Cross by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 26

Jody:  It's _*too late!  *_When I joined witchcraft, I took an initiation rejecting Christ!  

Tim:  What is it? 

Jody:  I was handed a ceramic cross......it was turned upside down, and I *broke the cross bars down!   That meant that I _*rejected *_Christ for all time, and I sold my soul to Lucifer!   

Tim:  You cannot sell your soul to Satan..... you already *belonged *to him!  

Footnote the peace symbol is the inverted cross, the symbol of antichrist, was very popular during the Dark Ages.  

Tim talking to Jody:  Jody.........you *can't *reject Christ, if you never knew Him!  When you receive Jesus, you give your soul to _*Him *_and *He *gives you real life!  

Jody:  I don't understand.  

_____________
page 26 of the Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 27

Ji:  Jody- Satan is the greatest fool in history!  He *knows *in the end he will lose.  He also knows that when Christ puts him into the Lake of Fire that he will bow down and call Jesus Christ - *Lord!  
*
Jody:  Then Jesus wasn't just a little kid born in a stable and grew up and was executed for political reasons?  

Jim:  *No, *Jody, Jesus Christ is God Almighty!*  He is Jehovah!  - The King of kings and the Lord of hosts!   *Now, *His love for Jody was *so *great, that he left heaven, to be born of a virgin and He went to the cross to die for Jody and shed that precious blood to wash away your sins.  

Jody:  Then you mean to say - that His blood will wash away all the horrible things I've done?  Even like - uh - human sacrifice?  

Jim:  _*He *_was the human sacrifice for the whole world!  - When you believe Him and are willing to turn from your sins, admit you're a sinner and receive Him ** into your heart, then all those sins are washed away - He will _*never *_remember them again.  You get a clean, fresh start and you become a child of God with *His *power!  

Jody:  Doe He really want to come into my heart? 

Jim:  Jesus said, "Behold, I stand at the door, ( or at your heart) and knock:  if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he will know me.
  Rev. 3:20 

Footnotes * John 1:3-10, Colossians 1:16, Revelation 1:8 ** John 1:12
_______________
Page 27


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 28

Tim:  You see, Judy........In the next life, you will reign with Christ......with riches and power like you never dreamed!  You would have angels * waiting on you.......travel in your new beautiful body** at incredible speeds. 
Jim:  In,fact, Jody........if the Lord allowed you to see all He has prepared for you...it would slay you.   * Hebrews 1:14, ** Luke 24:31, John 20:19

Jody:  I _*want *_Jesus to wash my sins away!  

Jim:  Then let's pray right here and you take the Lord as your personal Saviour. 

Jody kneels down to pray with the two Christian men...........

Jody:  God, I.....I'm a *terrible *sinner*..........I trust You, _*Please *_come into my heart, ** Lord Jesus *** and be my personal Saviour.  *Romans 3:23 **Revelation 3:20 *** Romans 10:9  

In the next scene we see a man on a telephone............

Man on phone:  _*Hey!  *_Something's going on over in the park......Jody is kneeling with those strangers.  I _*knew *_they were trouble! 

Jody:  I've never had such *peace * in my life!  *It's *real! ......*He's in my heart.....I'm in *love *with Jesus!  I'm *saved, *and *I know it! **
**Romans 5: 1 ** 1 John 5: 11-13
_______________
Page 28 of the Broken Cross by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 29 of The Broken Cross: 

Jody:  I've got a lot to talk to you two about.  

Tim:  Want to go for a drive, Sis?  

Jody:  Yeah! ......hey......why did you call me Sis?  

Tim:  Because you've just been birthed into the Kingdom of God.  And we are brothers and sisters in the Lord.  

Jody:  _*WOW!  *_That's cool!  I _like _my new family! 

RRRRRRRRRRR......car won't start.........

One of the guys exclaim:  It won't start!  I wonder what's wrong?  

Tim looking under hood:  The distributor cap is gone!  

Jim:  This means Jody's in trouble!  I'm going to the cafe!  

_____________
page 29 of the Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

page 30 opens with the scene of Jim bursting into cafe with the cook behind counter and his arms crossed - with a defiant look on his face -

Jim:  Did a girl come in here for her jacket?  

Cook:  *NO!  NOBODY came in.
*
Jim looking down on the floor finds Jody's necklace - the pentagram necklace............  

Jim:  thinking to himself.......There's her pentagram!  He's lying! 

Jim leaps over the counter and heads for the door behind the Cook: 

Cook:  *HEY!  You Can't do that!  *I'll call the cops!  

Jim pushes door open behind him anyhow - and makes it to the back alley way where he sees a van speeding away...  

Jim:  Thank God!  ......I got the license number!   Inside van, Jody is praying, Help me, Jesus!  

Page 31 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 32 of the Broken Cross:

Patrol officer answering his telephone at his office:  This is Bradley......I checked out the license...it belongs to Glen Morris...of 2099 Ridgeway Lane.  

Tim answers: Would you meet us there at 9:00 P.M.?  

Officer Bradley:  We wouldn't miss it for anything!  

Tim:  I've got my car fixed....... I'll wait for you by the driveway.

Jim:  Tim, I'm going in *now!  *You guys come in right behind me!  

Tim:  Okay!  They should be here *any moment!  
*
Jim:  Okay, Lord.......here's a gate of hell.  Give me *Your *power!  
Jim crashes door down...........CRASH! 

Someone inside exclaims, What the?  

Jim:  Jody!  

Man dressed in witches ceremonial robe shouts:  Get him! 

More Witches surround Jim dressed in Ceremonial robes chanting kill! kill!  

____________
page 32 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Page 33 

Jim:  *In the name of JESUS......"I take authority over you! ** *
*footnotes * Phil 2:9-10, ** Luke 10:19*

Witch begins to vomit:  Get *away *from us......Lucifer, *help *us!  I'm.......sick!  

Officer arrives:  Where are they? 

Jim: Inside! 

Jody:  Boy.....the Lord really answered my prayers!  

Tim:  You're safe *now,*Jody......its all over.  

Jim:  You've got just one more thing to do. 

Jody:  I know.

One of the men in the ceremonial witches robe is uncovered and the patrol man exclaims Hey!  It's Rev. Cooley!  

Another officer shouts:  Surprise!  I've got Sheriff Barker!   

Cooley:  Let go of me!  

Another officer shouts:  Oh, no!  I've got good old Mayor Samuels!   

Last scene is Jody burning all her occult books, material, jewelry - everything in a fire and then she says:   Lucifer gave me power....but the price was terrible depression and constant fear!  He tricked me!  Thank God for the precious blood of Jesus Christ!  


"*If the son, therefore, shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed."  *
*John 8:36 *

*__________*
*page 33 of The Broken Cross by Chick Publications*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

And finally - the back page Message!  
Those heavy into witchcraft believe that Satan will win at the Battle of Armageddon, when Christ returns.  They believe they will be crowned for their evil accomplishments by their god (the devil) ....but _look _what's in store for Satan in the not - too - distant future!  Satan has _*already *_lost once before........but _*this*_ time, the Lord Jesus will finish him off!  

They that see thee shall narrowly look upon thee, and consider thee, saying, Is this the man that made the earth to tremble, that did shake the kingdoms.....?  
Isaiah 14:16

Satan will bow his knee and confess with his tongue that Jesus Christ is LORD. Jesus is LORD!  

Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:  that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth, And that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.   ( Phil. 2: 9-11 ) 

THE BIBLE SAYS THERE'S ONLY ONE WAY TO HEAVEN!  Jesus said, I am the way, the truth, and the life:  no man cometh to the Father, but by me. John 14:6

*Nobody else can save you!  TRUST JESUS TODAY!  *

*"That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.  Romans 10: 9*

*1.  Admit you are a sinner.  See Romans 3:10*

*2.  Be willing to turn from sin (repent).  *
*See Acts 17:30*
*3.  Believe that Jesus Christ died for you, was buried and rose from the dead.  See Romans 10: 9-10*
*4.  Through prayer, invite Jesus into your life to become your personal Saviour.  See Romans 10:13*

*WHAT TO PRAY*

*Dear God, I am a sinner and need forgiveness.  I believe that Jesus Christ shed his precious blood and died for my sin.  I am willing to turn from sin.  I believe Jesus died on the cross and rose on the third day - I believe in my heart and confess with my mouth I believe Jesus did this to take away my sin and I now invite Jesus to come into my heart and life as my personal Savior.  IN JESUS NAME.  Amen.  *

*If you trusted Jesus as your Saviour, you have just begun a wonderful new life with Him.  Now:  
1. Read your KJV Bible every day to get to know Jesus better.*
*2. Talk to God in prayer every day. *
*3.  Be baptized, worship, fellowship, and serve with other Christians in a church where Christ is preached and where the Bible is the final authority.  *
*4. Tell others about Jesus Christ.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2015)

Now take firm hold of Christ is the message this hour.  William Gurnall entitled his daily reading - Take Firm Hold of Christ - and indeed each one of you reading this today must do just that!  Today is the day of Salvation!  Today!  Now listen to Gurnall and what he has to say:

Let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me.  (Isaiah 27:5)  And where is God's saving strength but in Christ?  The Father has laid strength upon His Mighty One who is "able also to save them to the uttermost that come into God by him" (Hebrews 7:25).  Do not let natural reasoning mislead you - it is not God's absolute power or mercy that will help you, but His covenant strength and mercy in Christ.  Take hold of Christ and you hold God's arm.
Indeed the Father's essential goodness is a powerful persuasion to rely on the promise of Christ for pardon, when the person considers God's very nature is forgiving and merciful.  But if there were no promise to apply this mercy to sinners through Christ, the fact of God's goodness would be only cold comfort.  After all, He could have damned the whole stock of Adam and not impaired His goodness in the least.
It is certainly no blot to the almightiness of God's power that He does not do everything in the spectrum of His divine ability.  He could make more worlds if He wanted to, but He is no less powerful because He does not.  And he could have saved the fallen angels with the sons of lost men had He thought such a design was fitting.  But having brought forth no promise for such a thing, the essential goodness of God affords the devils little hope that He will do it.  Yet God's 
Yet God's goodness continues.  Those who, out of simple ignorance of the Gospel or proud reasoning away from it, reject God's way of making peace through Christ's satisfaction and then depend on God's absolute mercy and goodness at the last day will, it seems, find as little benefit from this Christless mercy as the devils themselves have found.  And their final destination will only confirm the futility of neglecting such a great salvation through the blood of God's only Son. 

William Gurnall - Take Firm Hold of Christ - August 25 - Christian in Complete Armour - Daily Readings in Spiritual Warfare.

Do not waste one more second!  Call upon the Lord Jesus Christ right now and be saved!  Do not give Satan an opportunity to talk you out of it!  Today is the day of Salvation!  TODAY!  Jesus Christ loves you and has paid for your sins!  Come to Him now and be forgiven and redeemed!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> He didn't commit the crimes he was accused of, Dot.  He was innocent.  John Todd was falsely accused and moved from prison to prison to (most likely) attempt to wear out those trying to help him.  ( I believe that was the motive for the people to lose track of him so he could be murdered because of what he had exposed about his family and their occult secrets)
> 
> There was recently a testimony given by a woman who escaped the Illuminati - a satanic coven in California she and her father were members of in Anton Lavey's church of Satan - she said that what John Todd said about the occult was the truth.  That John Todd had told the truth.  She was in hiding at the time she wrote about it but I read what she wrote and I believe her.  She had no reason to lie about it.  She also told of having been present during human sacrifice at Anton Lavey's church of Satan and admitted to having sacrificed a man and drinking his blood at one of their rituals.  It's what goes on in Satanism.  You can imagine why they wouldn't want people to believe this.  It might cause people to wonder why there isn't more investigations going on into these types of crimes.


so, no link?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> He didn't commit the crimes he was accused of, Dot.  He was innocent.  John Todd was falsely accused and moved from prison to prison to (most likely) attempt to wear out those trying to help him.  ( I believe that was the motive for the people to lose track of him so he could be murdered because of what he had exposed about his family and their occult secrets)
> 
> There was recently a testimony given by a woman who escaped the Illuminati - a satanic coven in California she and her father were members of in Anton Lavey's church of Satan - she said that what John Todd said about the occult was the truth.  That John Todd had told the truth.  She was in hiding at the time she wrote about it but I read what she wrote and I believe her.  She had no reason to lie about it.  She also told of having been present during human sacrifice at Anton Lavey's church of Satan and admitted to having sacrificed a man and drinking his blood at one of their rituals.  It's what goes on in Satanism.  You can imagine why they wouldn't want people to believe this.  It might cause people to wonder why there isn't more investigations going on into these types of crimes.


so, STILL no reputable link?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't commit the crimes he was accused of, Dot.  He was innocent.  John Todd was falsely accused and moved from prison to prison to (most likely) attempt to wear out those trying to help him.  ( I believe that was the motive for the people to lose track of him so he could be murdered because of what he had exposed about his family and their occult secrets)
> ...



There are many links out there concerning the testimony of John Todd. I would not expect the mainstream media to endorse the honesty of John Todd and his testimony anymore than I would expect them to endorse the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera, Dr. Rebecca Brown or Jack Chick.  The world is at enmity with Jesus Christ and His Followers. It has been that way from the beginning, Dot.   Jesus said the world would hate his disciples and it does.  Why would you expect those who hate the disciples of Jesus Christ to admit their testimonies are true?  Would they not do everything in their own power to claim they were untrue?  Yes and they do.  It comes as no surprise. 

Note* The world have been trying to deny the Word of God declared in the King James Bible for a very, very long time.  Nevertheless, at the Judgment Seat of Christ they will be judged for it.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


what are they "Doctors" in?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

I believe Dr. Alberto Rivera received his PH d in University for theology.  Dr. Rebecca Brown M.D. is a medical doctor that was falsely accused and her license taken from her - due to her work exposing Satanism in the United States - Dr. Kent Hovind was a teacher for almost two decades and is the man who exposed the lie of Evolution for which the govt. has imprisoned him for past 88 months and counting.  (the charges against him are false)  Jack Chick never claimed to be a doctor. He is a minister of the Gospel and wasn't attacked / slandered until he exposed the history of Roman Catholicism and printed Dr. Rivera's testimonies in the books - The Alberto Series.  John Todd never claimed to be a Doctor and he was murdered for refusing to recant his testimony exposing his family occult history and other information about the occult.  That is what happens to the real Christians. They are slandered, hated, reviled, death threats, attempts to murder them - it's all evidence that these men and women are true Christians, Dot. Notice the difference?  Look at the Roman Catholic Pope, Joel Osteen.  Rick Warren.  Andrew Womack.  Joseph Prince.  Those men do not preach the true Gospel of Jesus Christ (they are false teachers) and the world leaves them alone.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

In this next testimony of John Todd's - Satan's secrets are exposed about how spells are put on Rock Music in order to oppress people with demons.  When you take a Rock and roll CD into your home you are taking the demon they've attached to it into your home as well.  What is the answer?  Burn those CD's.  If you have records or CD's of Rock Music, heavy metal, Christian Rock?  BURN IT.  Stay tuned for, "Spellbound".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Spellbound  

SPELLBOUND?

My deepest appreciation to John Todd, ex-grand druid priest, for the authenticity of the occult information used in this story.  Also to those others who came out of witchcraft and have verified this material. 

Page 1 of Spellbound by Jack Chick publications:

First scene is of two men standing outside a home set up on a hill - 

Doctor:  James, I'm sorry you had to drive all the way up here.  I'm getting absent minded!

James:  I do the same thing, Doctor!  Have a nice trip.  

In the next scene we see this man driving in his volkswagon beeping his horn at a vehicle that is headed straight towards him........

Man in volkswagen: HONK! HONK!  That joker is crazy!  I can hardly see the curves.  He's got his lights on high beam! 

Rock n roll star -Bobby:  Get out of my way you slowpoke!  I'll drive you right off a cliff!

Girl passenger:  HAW! HAW!  .....Let's see you do it!  _*KILL HIM, Bobby!  *I *dare *you!_
_______________
Page 1 of Spell bound by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Spellbound 

Page 2 of Spellbound by Jack Chick Publications: 

Both cars are racing down the hill - the volkswagon is racing forward to avoid being hit from car driving behind him - 

Volkswagen driver:  I've got to pull off of this road.......He's gonna _kill _someone!

Car slams into Volkswagen...........  WHAM!  

Girl passenger in car with Bobby the rock star:  Hit him again, Bobby!  

SCREECH!  

Volkswagen driver:  I'm losing control!  Oh Lord.....there are rocks _all _over the road! 

Girl passenger in car with Bobby the rock star:  *Bobby!  .......Look out!!!*

(the car is going off of the road as she screams this..) 

____________
Page 2 of Spell bound by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Spellbound - by Jack T. Chick

In the next scene we see the car the rock star Bobby is in going off a cliff - the woman in the car is screaming!  The car goes headlong into the air and lands........

Man in volkswagen:  They landed right side up......Lord, don't let anyone be dead! 

Man in volkswagen goes to the car to help and sees the woman passenger is alive - 

Man:  Are you alright?  

Girl passenger:  _*Alright?  *_You just killed Bobby Dallas, the greatest rock star that ever lived!  

__________
page 3 of Spellbound by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Spellbound - by Jack T. Chick

Man from volkswagen:  He's still alive, but he's bleeding bad.  Looks like an artery's cut!  

Woman passenger:  Well _*do *_something, you idiot!  Don't just let him die!  

Man from volkswagen: _*There!  *_That tourniquet should do it.  Hold that stick tight!  I'll carry him up to my car.  ...........we're almost there!  

Woman passenger:  Is he going to die?

Man from volkswagen:  I don't think so!  

Woman passenger:  He's barely breathing....... _*can't *_you go faster?  

Man from volkswagen:  I see the hospital:  *Hang on! *

15 MINUTES LATER

Man from volkswagen is praying in his heart for the man on hospital gurney ........Help him, Lord Jesus!  Woman beside him who was with the rock star is praying........ Help him, great mother, Diana!  

Hospital staff are wheeling the unconscious rock star away on gurney...........

______________
Page 4 of Spellbound by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Spellbound - by Jack T. Chick

NEXT DAY

First scene is of the rockstar lying in hospital bed with his head wrapped in bandages - flowers by his bedside and the man who drove volkswagen is by the other side of his bed - 

Bobby the Rock Star:  So _*you're *_the dude who saved my neck.  Much obliged!  

Man responds:  It was the good Lord that saved you, Bobby!  

Bobby the Rock Star:  Well, _anyway,_ old Bobby Dallas owes you one, man!  

Man responds:  Uhh........how are you feeling?

Bobby the Rock Star:  I'm okay, a little busted up, but I'll be back to work in a month or two!  

Man responds:  Bobby, if you had died in that accident, would you have gone to Heaven?  

Bobby the Rock Star:  Don't _*say *_things like that, man!  You don't understand....... I _*can't *_go to heaven!  I made a contract!  

Man responds:  Hey, Bobby, My Jesus can break _*any *_contract!  

Woman friend of Bobby's is listening in and says to herself:  I'll put a stop to _*this! *_She brings in a nurse and says:  Nurse, get that creep out of here!  He's upsetting Mr. Dallas!

Man looks at her and thinks......?  I've been set up!  

Nurse:  I'm sorry, sir.  _*Please *_leave this room right now!  We don't want any trouble or I'll call for help! 
_____________
page 5 of Spellbound by Chick publications
__________
note - John Todd gave the information decades ago about rock stars having to sell their soul to Satan in order to get a record contract / have success in Music industry.  John Todd has been dead for many years now but today we are learning from the musicians and actors of Hollywood that this is a fact - that they are required to sell their souls to Satan in order to get their contracts and become famous.  See You tube for many testimonials about this.  Kanye West told his audience during one of his concerts that he had sold his soul to Satan.  Kate Perry during an interview mentioned selling her soul to Satan.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Spellbound - by Jack T. Chick
ONE MONTH LATER

Man named Jim is the one that rescued Bobby Dallas in car crash - in this scene he is receiving a phone call from him inviting him to his home - 

Jim answers phone:  Hey, Jim!  It's _*me, *_Bobby Dallas!  I've got a little get - together going down at my pad tomorrow night...... I want you to celebrate my coming home.  Bring your friends, man, I wanna see you! 

Jim:  Okay, Bobby, thanks! 
We'll be there! 

Conversation outside Bobby Dallas's home -  1st man:  _*What a party.  *_We had to park two blocks away.  

2nd man:  Shall we call a taxi?

1st man:  Naw, it's good to suffer!

Inside party the men arrive and meet Bobby Dallas: 

Bobby Dallas:  Hey, Jim!  I'm glad you made it.  Ain't this a *blast?  *

Jim:  It's something else!  You're looking good, Bobby Dallas!

Bobby Dallas:  Make yourself at home, Jim!  There's food, booze, grass, pills, coke, you name it, man!  Have your friends load up!  You're my good buddy..........ya hear?  

Two men walking by tell another partier..........This is my new lover!  The partier responds,  
Far out!
____________
page 6 of Spellbound by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

In the first scene we see a man wearing an Ankh around his neck approaches Jim:  

Man with Ankh around his neck:  I hear *you're *the dude that saved old Dallas........ that's cool!  

Jim:  Hi!
In the next pictures on Page 7 there are definitions of occult symbols explained........





*  The Ankh is a symbol of reincarnation and of worship to Ra, the sun god of Egypt (Lucifer / Satan).  It also means that in order to worship him in his rites you have given up your virginity and practice orgies. *Other charms, and symbols seen at Bobby Dallas' party. *






*Unicorn Horn*
*(Now called the Italian horn).*
This symbol was created by Druid Priests in Scotland and Ireland.  It means to ask the devil for financial help.  Also called fairy wand and leprechaun's staff. 




The *pentagram *is a symbol of witchcraft.  Witches believe the bright and morning star means Lucifer.

The pentagram looks like a star with a circle around it.  The exact same pentagram pictured with the star  turned upside down - showing two points at top instead of one is the symbol which stands for the horned star or Satan.  Satanist churches around the world use this symbol.  




*Hexagram........Black Magic*

In witchcraft this is the most evil sign in the occult world.  It must be present to call a demon forth during a ceremonial rite.  The word hex, meaning to place a curse on something, comes from this emblem.  
NOTE*  This is not the star of David, symbol of Judaism.  Do not confuse the circles six - sided figure shown here (hexagram) which is used by Masons and other Lucifer worshippers, with the Jewish star which symbolizes man and his creator reaching to one another.  All symbols, both Christian and Jewish, are in perverted use by Satan's people.






Scarab

Egyptian beetle symbolizing reincarnation




The crescent symbolizes Diana (Queen of Heaven) and the star symbolizes Lucifer.  

BACK TO THE PARTY

Christians that Jim brought to Bobby's party gather to pray over food they are about to eat..........

Thank you, Lord for this food, bless it and.........

Two men in background see them praying and this is their discussion........

1st man pointing to Christians praying:  What's going on over there?  

2nd man:  It looks like we've got some aliens with us!  I don't _*like *_this one bit!
Note:  Witches believe that only occult symbols in 3 dimensional shapes such as jewelry, statues, or books pushing the occult can be used for casting spells. *So you need not burn this book.  *
*_________*
*author - is making note that symbols on page 7 are for informational purposes only - so that people can be made aware of occult symbols and what they mean. *

______________
page 7 of Spellbound by Chick Publications
________
Comment for the note on Witches using occult symbols have power if used in books they have written - I believe the same would hold true for a witch or satanist using these symbols on a message board - if you see they use such symbols in their writings / Avatar - if you suspect they are in the occult?  Do not open any doors by reading their material.  Pass it by or better yet - use the ignore feature offered by USMB. 

note  - if you have any jewelry with such symbols destroy it and get rid of it.  You should not have any such thing in your possession!  

You should also know that satanists, those who are involved in occult will use such symbols - scarab, hexagram to cast spells - place curses on people who are either not Christians or backslidden Christians who are not protected by the Blood of Jesus Christ.  Some possible signs you were the victim of such a curse  - unusual accidents - car accidents, almost choking to death - freak accidents - injury to your body by unusual accident - nightmares that are satanic and create a great terror or feeling of something immensely evil showing up in your room while sleeping  - you awake to such an atmosphere - feeling of depression / fear / dread - any of these things could be a sign that someone involved in the occult has placed a curse on you - call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ - invite him into your life to become your Lord and Savior and break that curse over your life in the name of Jesus Christ!  When you become a born again Christian and walk in obedience to Christ?  Satan cannot harm you.  Read Luke 10:19, 20 today.  Also read the prayer of salvation at the end of this story!   Thank you for reading today!  May the Lord Jesus Christ bless all those who read this thread and desire to receive Him as their Lord and Savior today!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

2 A.M. 

Bobby:  Hey, Jim, are you guys leaving already?  

Jim:  Yeah, Bobby.  We've got to go to work tomorrow.  When can I talk to you about Jesus?  

Bobby:  Let's go by the pool, man..... I don't want people to hear you talk like that around here!

Bobby and Jim walk outside by the pool..........

Jim:  Bobby, Jesus loves you. * So do I!  Listen, the devil is only a created being!  He's no god!  

Bobby:  But _*man, *_I've seen some wild things!  

Jim:  You've been tricked, Bobby.  You may have a lot of bread but do you have peace?  Or love?  Do you know what it is like to have your past wiped clean?  
*Romans 8

Two men from earlier are lurking in background watching Bobby and Jim by the pool talking.......
1st man:  I've _*got it!  *_You know who that is talking to Bobby?  

2nd man:  He's a Christian, right?

1st man:  Yeah!  That sucker got me busted in 1974.  He and his buddy *broke up our whole operation,  They got our priestess to turn to Christ. 

*See "The Broken Cross" Crusader Volume 2

Discussion continues between Jim and Bobby:

Jim:  Jesus Christ, is the "Creator of the Universe.  He came down to die on the cross for your sins, Bobby.......  Satan has control of your life and Jesus wants to set you free.  

Bobby:  I've gotta go Jim, call me later. 

Jim: Okay , Bobby! 

Bobby's friend calling him:  Hey Bobby!  You gonna sing for us?  

* He was in the world, and the world was made by him and the world knew him not.  John 1:10
_____________
page 8 of Spellbound by Chick publications
____________________
Note - the Broken Cross is available here on this Chick thread.  Read it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim and his friends have left the party and are driving  in the volkswagen - 

Jim:  I feel so heavy hearted for Bobby. 

Jim's friend: He asked you to call him, right? 

Jim:  I know, man!  I wish those dudes hadn't butted in on us!  

Back at the party - the two men have the following discussion ..........

1st man:  Bobby Dallas brought invaders in among us.  He's a traitor!

2nd man:  If Bobby turns, he could blow our cover. Let's ice him!

*The Party's Over*

In this scene we see Bobby Dallas being thrown off the top of a building - 

Man standing on the roof with 2 other men watching Bobby Dallas fall to his death:

_*This *_should raise Bobby Dallas' record sales!  Too bad the klutz was accident prone.  
______________
page 9 of Spellbound by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Scene begins with a young girl in her room listening to rock and roll music when her father bursts into her room - 

Father:  Penny, will you _*please *_turn down that music?  I can't even think straight!  

Penny:  It's _*turned *_down!

Father:  Then turn it down lower!  It's driving me nuts!  

Mother enters room and Father begins talking to her - 
Father:  I've got to get to the deacon's meeting in 30 minutes.  

Mother:  What's the matter, Bob?  Why are you so irritated?  

Father: I don't know, Joyce.  I feel like I'm losing spiritual control of this family. 

Back in Penny's room her friend talks to her........

Friend:  Hey, Penny!  Is your dad religious? 

Penny:  Yeah, he's the deacon of our church! 

Friend:  Do you think he would talk to *me?   *You know, about death, and how to get to Heaven.  Stuff sort of like that?  

Penny:  uh huh!  *Wow!   *Look at this!  Here's a new one by our favorite group, *Far out! *

*______________*
Page 10 of Spellbound by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

On page 11 we see in the first scene that Penny's father, Bob, has arrived at the meeting and is greeting two men already there........

Bob:  Hey, Tim, James!  How come you guys are at the deacon's meeting?  

Tim:  Hi Bob, the pastor told us he wanted us to meet someone. 

Bob:  It must be the guy who is going to preach Sunday.  Well, let's go meet him!  

Pastor:   Gentlemen, this brother knows more about the occult than anyone I know!  His family were witches.  They were Druids for 700 years.  His name is Lance Collins.  

Someone asks:  What's a Druid?

Another replies:  Don't ask me!  

Lance Collins:  Before I was saved, I was a Druid high priest on the Council of 13.  I belonged to the most powerful organization on earth called the Illuminati.   Needless to say, they are very unhappy with me becoming a Christian.  This Sunday I will speak on rock music and where it comes from.  

Pastor speaking to Tim:  Tim, could you share your apartment with Lance until Sunday?  

Tim:  You bet, Pastor.  Maybe I can learn something.  

In last scene on page 11 we see a man off in a distance making a phone call - he reports:   Isaac, we followed Collins to a little church.  He's talking to a bunch of guys.  If he's alone later on, we'll try to make a hit on him.  

Isaac responds:  If you miss him this time, I'll put a contract out on *you* two turkeys! 

Page 11 of Spellbound by Chick Publications
___________
This is a true story - the person Lance Collins - is the story of John Todd - his families real last name was Collins and he used the name Lance when he was in the occult later using the name John when he became a Christian......  there were many attempts made on his life and finally powerful people worked a plan to have trumped up false charges against him - they had him imprisoned - moved him around the country until they were able to murder him at a more opportune time.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

8:30 P.M. - Tim's Apartment

Tim:  Lance, tell us about the druids.  What are they?  What did they do?  

Lance:  Okay, Tim. Remember the world was in spiritual darkness except for Israel.  God had given light to the Jews.  But way over in the British Isles, Scotland and Ireland, in that area, was one of Satan's strongholds.  The most evil people living in this horrible darkness were the Druid Priests (known as "Men of the Oak"), They demanded human blood sacrifices.  These men were so filled with demons that some had strange, frightening powers.  People lived in terror of the Druids. 

In the next scene we see a picture of a Druid priest in a forest - before a Round cage hanging from a tree over a raging fire calling out, O mighty Kemos!  

Male slaves or Roman Soldiers would be burned alive in cages over barren (solid) ground.  The Druids would call forth elfin fire out of the earth to consume the victims, and it did!  In the background the Druid musical beat could always be heard.  

Lance continues......:  Remember in the Bible, Elijah, the prophet of God?  He called down fire from heaven in First Kings, chapter 18.  Satan also can certainly duplicate that.  In fact, Tim, the book of Revelation, chapter 13:13 tells us Satan's false prophet will command fire from heaven during the tribulation. 
___________
page 12 of Spellbound by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Lance:  Their big night was Halloween.  In the occult it is called, "Sanhaim October 31st." 

Jim:  Hey!  That's trick or treat night!

Lance:  That's right, Jim.  Everything ties together.  I'll show you!   All the little kids going from door to door yelling, "trick or treat" had its origin with the Druids.  It's fun for the kids today....... but in the times of the Druids it was a night of horror.  

*They played rough! *

Oh Halloween the Druids and their followers went from castle to castle and serf to serf playing trick or treat.  The treat from the castle demanded by the Druids would be a princess or some women for sacrifice.   

Last scene is a castle showing the Druids waiting outside and a girl crying to her father, Oh father!  Don't let them take me!  
____________
page 13 of Spellbound by Chick publications
________________ 
Satanic sacrifice still happens on Halloween night.  It is most definitely of the occult - it is a high holy day to Satan and no Christian should permit their child to participate in it or celebrate it in any way, shape or form - not even at a church offering an alternative like "harvest festival" .....have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Lance continues:  If the treat pleased the Druids, they would leave a Jack O' Lantern with lighted candles made of human fat to protect those inside from being killed by demons that night.  When some unfortunate couldn't meet the demands of the Druids, then it was time for the trick.   A hex (hexagram) was drawn on the front door.  That night Satan or his demons would kill someone in that home through fear. 

In this scene we see a Druid priest drawing a hexagram on the door of a home and inside someone is saying, We're doomed.  

The spellbinding beat of the Druid music filled the night at the ceremony began.  the men assaulted the victim and they brutally sacrificed her to the god of many names, such as ........  The Horned Hunter of the Night, Kemos, The Oak God of the Underworld, The God of the Dead (we know him as Lucifer or Satan)  




Stonehenge, in England, was the temple site for many of these occult murders.  A thing of the past?  Don't you believe it!  A few occult killings take place in the U.S. every Halloween.
____________
page 14 of Spellbound by Chick publications
________
this book Spellbound was first published I believe in the early 70's right after John Todd (Lance Collins) conversion to Jesus Christ and his meeting with Jack Chick.  Today it is believed that there are hundreds of - if not thousands sacrificed to Satan on Halloween night. It is a most evil time and one that should be spent in prayer by all Christians.  (not participating in it /or permitting our children to participate in it) 

John Todd was a great blessing to the Christian believers in his testimonies exposing secrets of the occult.  I believe he is in heaven now receiving his reward.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Lance Collins:  Look at the contrast.  In Exodus 12:3-13 when the children of Israel were slaves in Egypt, God told Moses to have the Israelites kill a lamb.  And sprinkle its blood on the door post for their protection, because that night the death angel would kill the first-born in every house of Egypt........ As the Lord passed through Egypt, every time he saw the blood of the lamb, he passed over that house and those inside were spared. That's the Jewish Passover.  

It's a type or picture of the event that was to come later in history.  Jesus came to this world to become a *Passover lamb.  
* 1 Corinthians 5:7b   Jesus, The Lamb of God,* was the sacrifice provided by God for our sins.  If we receive Him as personal Savior and Lord.  
* John 1:29

Then that precious blood *  He shed, washes away our sins, our past is wiped clean, never to be remembered again.  
* 1 John 1:7b

We are then under the blood of Christ.  And that's our protection.  

After death we must all stand before God to be judged.*  When God sees the blood of his Son on us, He passes over us on the Day of Judgment. 
* Romans 14:12       2 Corinthians 5:10

Well done, thou good and faithful servant!  Enter thou into the joy of thy Lord. * 

*He won't say that to those who die in their sins! *Matthew 25:41
____________
page 15 Spellbound by Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Beginning on page 16 we see a depiction of the Picts with the following description:

The Picts, under control of the Druids were the toughest fighting force the Roman soldiers ever faced. One Pict would deliberately jump on a Roman spear to let the Pict behind him kill the Roman soldier.  It was around *98-180 A.D. that the Druid religion was outlawed.  It went underground and has been secretly active all this time.  
footnote
*Decline and Fall of the roman Empire by Edward Gibbon, Volume 1, Chapter 2, page 32

Jim:  Lance what kind of musical instruments did the Druids have?  

Lance:  They used a flute, a tambourine and a drum covered with human hide!  The words to every song or melody were for casting spells.  The drum beat was the key to addict the listener, a form of hypnotism.  The same beat the Druids used is in the rock music of today, both hard and soft rock, the beat is _*still *_there! 
Let me tell you, gentlemen, the Beatles opened up a Pandora's Box when they hit the United States with their Druid / rock beat in the 1960's.   Then they became so popular that they were able to turn our young people on to the eastern religions.  The floodgates to witchcraft were opened.  The U.S. will never recover.  It was well planned.  

Lance continues.......... :  One of the greatest victories in the occult world was to penetrate "Christian" music with their Satanic beat.  I know of Christian kids who destroyed their rock records, but after listening to "Christian rock" the Druid beat soon pulled them back to worldly rock music again........  Then the desire to study the Bible cools off!

________________
Page 16 of Spellbound by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

_9:00 A.M. Sunday Morning_

_First scene is of Penny - the girl who likes Rock and Roll and her father who is the deacon of their church..._

Penny:  Dad, I don't _want _to go to church today if some creep is gonna talk about rock music. 

Penny's father:  Penny, you're going to church and _*that's *_it!  Now get into the car!

Next scene is in the church where Lance Collins is the guest speaker preaching to the people and giving his testimony!  

Lance Collins:  You Christians are in a full scale war and you don't know it! You are being attacked by the powers of darkness through spells and incantations.  You don't even know what's going on......  Because you're playing church!  You won't read your Bibles and Satan is going for your jugular vain!  

_*I *_was a Druid High Priest.  The power structure I was part of, controlled lodges, politicians and witches.......  In fact, I had over 65,000 top witches under my authority.......Our goal was to destroy Bible believing churches and make witchcraft our nations religion.  A true Bible believing Christian has more power* than a witch.   But they're not aware of this!  As long as they were ignorant of their powers, we felt we could hypnotize them....... Through charms and infiltrating their churches with rock music. And when the time was ripe, we'd blow their churches off the face of the earth.  
* 1 John 4:4     Luke 10:19
______________
page 17 of Spellbound by Chick Publications
___________
What John Todd (Lance Collins) told the congregation was the truth. Christians who are Bible believing followers of Jesus Christ do have more power than the power of a Witch (or Satanist or Satan and his demons)  because it is the power of the name of Jesus Christ that we have been given to us.  We have been given this authority by Jesus Christ.  See Luke 10:19. The Gospel of Jesus Christ is the very power of God, people!  
   As John told this church (Lance Collins)  the goal of Witches is to infiltrate their churches and deceive the Christians within - they use caging spirits to blind people from recognizing who they are but if your eyes are open and you are binding these spirits you will know who they are.  Ask the Holy Spirit - your going to know because there will be a check in your spirit about them.   On this board there are people who are here for only one purpose.  To destroy the faith of anyone who would come to a saving knowledge of Jesus Christ.   You will find them on the religion forum slandering Christians - mocking Jesus Christ and in the next breath pretending to be bible scholars that can interpret the scriptures better than the believer can.  Jesus said, Ye shall know them by their fruits.    So be aware that not everyone you are going to meet on the internet is sincere in their discussions about Christ.  They will use trickery, lies, twist scripture, pretend to have lost their faith - been born into a Christian family, etc and many times none of it is the truth!

  It's all a deception.  Satan is the Father of lies and his children are masters of deceit.  Do not be fooled.  If it doesn't line up with the Word of God?  You are reading an imposter.  Don't fall for it.  Don't listen to them.  Don't listen to what you know is not true.   

The fear of the LORD _is_ the beginning of wisdom: a good understanding have all they that do _his commandments_: his praise endureth for ever.  Psalm 111:10

This is a good scripture to memorize.  It is important to understand that the wicked have no fear of God in their hearts.  Their hearts are hardened by sin and their understanding is darkened. If they had the fear of the LORD, they would repent!   When you fear the LORD it is a sign that you are beginning to gain wisdom.  God is granting you a good understanding so be thankful for it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

We are a little over half way in the book - Spellbound - so we'll break here.  It is a lot of information to take in and part two is going to really amaze you. We'll continue tomorrow - God willing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll try to do more of this story now.....  continuing to page 18 Lance Collins continues his message to the Church he is visiting / speaking to from the pulpit: 

Let's go to the city of ancient Ephesus. In the 19th chapter of Acts, a strange incident took place.  7 unbelieving Jews tried to cast out demons.  They got into hot water.  Acts 19:13,14

The story unfolds with this scene

The seven sons of Skeva are present with a demon possessed man.  They said:  We command you demons in the name of Jesus, whom Paul preaches, to *depart!  *

And the evil spirit answered and said, Jesus I know, and Paul I know.  But who are *you?  *

*Verse 16, And the man in whom the evil spirit was leaped on them, and overcame them, and prevailed against them, so that they fled out of that house naked and wounded. *
*.........and fear fell on them all, and the name of the Lord Jesus was magnified.  From Acts 19:17*

*Many of them which also used curious arts brought their books together, and burned them before all men:  and they counted the price of them, and found it to fifty thousand pieces of silver.  So mightily grew the word of God and prevailed.  Acts 19: 19-20*
*____________*
*page 18 of Spellbound by Chick publications*
*______________*
*These people who formerly were involved in the occult** were converted to Christ!  They didn't care about the price of those books!  They burned them all!  Glory to God!  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Lance Collins:  Even back in those days, the occult was big business......  Christians will _*never *_be effective as long as they have astrology books, tarot or playing cards, rock music, occult jewelry, and games like D. and D.*  or ouija boards in their homes.   Here is an example of occult jewelry.  For years these symbols could only be gotten in occult bookstores!  But now..........  They are pushed everywhere!  Witches call them amulets or talismans.  They were created for demonic worship and to cast spells on those who wear them.  

*D. & D.  Dungeons and dragons

Lance points to a chart with photos of an upside down star / pentagram to show the church members who are listening.......

Lance Collins:  Here is the upside down star.  I'll change it into a face so you can understand.  It symbolizes the horned hunter of the night, which is Satan, Lucifer or the devil, it's all the _*same person. *_This is the symbol of the Eastern Star.  We'll talk about lodges later.  The most powerful spells hitting Christian homes comes through rock music.  That's why we must burn those records tonight!  

Neither shalt thou bring an abomination into thine house, lest thou be a cursed thing like it:  but thou shalt utterly detest it, and thou shalt utterly abhor it; for it is a cursed thing.  
Deuteronomy 7: 26 

Penny the daughter of the Deacon cries out, *Over my dead body!  *

Penny's mother sitting next to her turns to her and says:  *Penny- SHHHH!  *
*_______________*
*page 19 of Spellbound by Chick Publications*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Lance Collins tells the Church:  Back when I was on the Council of 13, one of my cover jobs was to manage "Z" Productions, one of the largest producers of rock music.  One day we got some bad news.  

In the first scene we see Lance in his occult days answering a phone - he says:  What?  What do you mean Christians are burning rock music!  

Business man behind him sitting on couch responds:  How did they find out what we've been doing?

A few pastors directed by the Holy Spirit held record burning, but it didn't catch on and spread to all the churches.  It was a close call for the witches.*  

Lance Collins continues:  Witches have their own language like truck drivers use on C.B. radios.  

Depiction of a truck driving down road:  Driver says:  Breaker, breaker!  There's a smokie on the side of the super slab handing out green stamps by mile marker 152 eastbound!  
* A warning to other truckers that a cop is handing out tickets on the side of the freeway. 

Lance Collins adds:  Only the occult language is more carefully guarded.  When we produced a rock song, it contained coded spells or incantations that the listener wasn't aware of.  A witch would write words and we'd dig up an old Druid manuscript containing a melody for the song.  Top flight musicians were hired to record the music.  After the recording session we ended up with a master. 

____________
page 20 Spellbound by Chick publications
_____________
When the first publication of this book came out "Z" productions may still have been in business so they changed the name but the original name of that Music Production company was Zodiac.  It was one of the largest Production companies of its time according to John Todd (Lance Collins).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Lance Collins continues:   This master would be set aside for about six months.  It wasn't ready for production until it had been "blessed."  *

*Blessed by an evil force (to a Christian this is a curse) 

On a full moon some of the most powerful witches in the country would arrive to put the finishing touches on the song.  

Guard at front door to studio - scene - How have you been, Sabrina?  
Sabrina:  Busy! 

In a later scene inside the building.  

Sabrina:  Tonight we will *conjure up Rege.   We want the spell to increase the listeners' belief in reincarnation.  Let's go to the oak doors!

*To summon or call for an evil spirit to appear.

Inside Z Productions, the very large room used for this ceremony was behind large, locked doors made of oak.  

As the witches head toward the oak door they greet the armed guard with, 
"Blessed be!"  

The guard responds back, "Blessed be!" 

NOTE:  The witches perform this ceremony sky clad (nude).  We've clothed them for this story.  
________________
page 21 of Spellbound by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

On page 22 we see a photograph of a hexagram painted on the floor in black with a black circle around it and a white circle around the black one.  The four burning candles are placed in between the black and white circle in four different places.  The top information on page reads: 

*This is enemy territory - they are playing with fire!  *They believe they will rule with Satan.  But when it is too late, they will realize they have been double-crossed.  "When Jesus has Satan thrown into the lake of fire, he will bow down and say, "Jesus is Lord."  

Underneath the picture of the hexagram is this note. 

*NOTE:  This is not a "Star of David," but a hex.  Satan tries to pervert all things symbolic of God.  See note on page 7.  *

*And the devil that deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are, and shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever. *
*Revelation 20:10*

***Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:  That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth;  And that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father. *
*Philippians 2:9-11*
*______________*
*Page 22 Spellbound by Chick publications *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

In the next page the scene changes.  There are 13 witches standing inside the spaces that are between the horned star (the upside down star that depicts Satan)  painted on a wood floor.  There are three black painted circles outside of the upside down star and there is a black candle placed outside of the three circles and upside down star.  Sitting on top of the three black lines (rings) is a box like altar with candles on it, a dagger, other items.  

The top of the page reads:   *This is strictly forbidden by the Lord.......  Under the Old Testament law witches were to be put to death for calling forth evil spirits.  * Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live.   Exodus 22:18*

*At the bottom of the page it reads:*

*When thou art come into the land which the Lord thy God giveth thee, thou shalt not learn to do after the abomination of those nations.  There shall not be found among you any one that maketh his son or his daughter to pass through the fire, or that useth divination, or an observer of times, or an enchanter, or a witch, Or a charmer, or a consulter with familiar spirits, or a wizard, or a necromancer.  For all that do these things are an abomination unto the Lord:  and because of these abominations the Lord thy God doth drive them out from before thee. *
*Deuteronomy 18: 9-12 *
*__________*
*page 23 of Spellbound by Chick Publications*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Page 24:  

First scene - The High priestess is holding her arms up with a dagger held in one of her hands - It reads: 

The High Priestess summons "Rege, Satan's top demon (*Principality) over the occult.   

She says:  Oh Prince Rege, we command thee in the mighty name of Lucifer to appear.......... And heed our word, so mote it be!  
footnote
*  For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against _*principalities, *_against powers, against rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.  
Ephesians 6:12

The room is filled with a strong rushing wind, yet the candles keep burning. 

Principality Rege:  Why have you summoned me from the underworld?

High Priestess:  We bid thee to bless and fulfill the spells of our brothers' and sisters' music! 

Principality Rege:  I shall command my servants (the demons) to follow each relic produced from our magic music.  

*For bible believing Christians only.  *
*Submit yourselves therefore to God, Resist the devil and he will flee from you.  *
*James 4:7 *
*_______________*
*Page 24 of Spellbound by Chick publications*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

Lance Collins:  I have been in many of these ceremonies.  Now you know why rock/Druid music has such a hold on its listeners!   Remember, every recording that has been cursed has a *visitor with it!  That's why your homes are so messed up. You cast the spell on yourself!  
* Footnote
a demon
Woman in church stands up and asks question:  What about Christian rock?  

Lance Collins:  The words may appear to be God's, but the beat belongs to Satan.  You tell me, how can they be *equally yoked together? 
Footnote * 2 Corinthians 6:14

Lance Collins continues......

I heard a story that's worth repeating, of a missionary returning to the foreign field.  His kids had brought back some rock records with them.  When they played the records the Christian natives became upset.  They came out of their homes and said, Listen to that!  Why is this happening? 

One of the native Christian men there said to the Pastor:  Pastor, why are you playing that music in your home?  

Pastor:  That's my children's music.  They brought it back from America.  Is there something wrong with the music?  

Native Christian man:  Yes, Pastor, Before we came to Jesus..... we used _*that *_music to call up demons.  
______________
page 25 Spellbound by Chick publications
______________
If some of you are struggling with making a commitment to the LORD, reading your bible, disciplining yourself in your prayer life - your devotion to Christ this could be the problem.  Do you listen to rock?  Do you listen to Christian rock?  Get rid of it.  Burn it. Don't sell it.  Burn it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2015)

On page 26 we see Lance Collins preaching to the church: I'm asking you to do what the Christians did in Ephesus*, Go home and dig out your astrology books, rock music, occult jewelry, and games (D, and D, and ouija boards) and we'll burn them tonight behind the church.  Let's clean up our homes!  Ladies, bring those ungodly love stories, that best seller with filthy language, _*they go, too!  *_The Country Music about honky tonkin', sleeping with other men's wives, _*that goes too!  *_Remember, Jesus must also be the Lord of your reading _and _your music!  

Lance continues.....:  Remember the Eastern Star symbol?  The *Masonic Lodges have been a part of the Illuminati since around 1775.  No Christian has a right to be involved in any _secretive _organization!  Those of you who have joined have been duped!  

*Footnote
Fourth Reich of the Rich by Des Griffin pages 57 - 58, Emissary Publications

Lance:  It is occult!  Even the pope of Freemasonry * Albert Pike, admitted that Lucifer is his god!  Come on up here and ask God to forgive you for taking that oath!  Burn your rings!  Who controls your life - your lodge or Christ?  

* Occult theocracy by Lady Queensborough pages 220-221

I invite you young people who are hooked on this music to come forward and renounce it.  If you're unsaved, _*repent!  *_That means be willing to turn away from sin and give your life to Jesus. Let His precious blood wash away your sins.  Come on, *now!  *

Penny - the daughter of the deacon is now weeping:  I'm going forward!  I wanna get saved!  

Lance Collins:  To some of you, rock music has become your god.  And in the Bible, God says in Exodus 20:3, "Thou shalt have no other gods before me."  God _*knows *_who you are. Come on!  

_______________
Page 26 Spellbound by Chick publications
______________
God knows who you are too!  He knows you are reading and thinking about what you've learned and He is convicting your heart that you need to repent and come to His Son for forgiveness and Salvation!  You can be born again tonight.  When you go to sleep tonight? You can have it settled in your heart that you are at peace with God and if you were to die in your sleep?  You'll be in heaven.  

What could be sweeter than knowing that you have been reconciled to God tonight through receiving Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior?  Don't wait!  Come to the LORD and receive Him tonight. 

 Only Jesus can give you the peace that passes all understanding.  Come to the LORD and receive His forgiveness tonight.  Your name will be written in the Lamb's book of Life and you'll never be the same again. 

 You will experience and know the Love of God personally, His joy will be your strength - His Holy Spirit will be your teacher and your helper....  His Blood will cover and protect you.....  His holy angels will encamp about you ........you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.  There is no greater gift that God has offered us than the gift of salvation!  Read Romans 10:9,10.   It's true.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2015)

Today we'll can finish to the end of the story - God willing.  It begins on page 27 with a scene of Penny and her friend Ben at her  house - she is busy getting rid of all of her demonic posters, rock music record albums........
3 P.M. Sunday Afternoon

Ben:  Penny, what are you doing? 

Penny:  I'm getting rid of all this garbage, Ben, You're going to church with us tonight.

Ben:  I am? 

Penny:  Yes, I got saved this morning and I want you to go to heaven too!  

Later as they are loading up Penny's fathers car.........

Penny's father:  Wow!  Maybe we should get a truck!  

Penny:  There'll be a hot time in the old town tonight! 

Meanwhile there is a news reporter contacting a local Satanist named Isaac by telephone.......

Sylvia the news reporter:  Isaac, this is Sylvia Jackson at ABS Network Television.  We're covering the rock - music burning tonight.....we're going to interview Lance Collins and I thought we........

Isaac:  You* don't *think, you idiot!  You'll do what we tell you to do!  We own ABS!  If you want your job you'll make that Bible - thumper look like Adolph Hitler!   When you go off the air, I want the viewers to believe those Christians are all Ku Klux Klanners!  Don't it is up, your career is on the line! 

Later on at the church.......
7 P.M. Sunday Night

Lance Collins:  We've _*got *_to wake up!  Every Bible-believing pastor is on a death list by Satan's crowd!  Pastors should ask for God's help to start preaching like modern day Elijah's....... with holy boldness and power from on high!  
Preach with a vengeance against sin and demand holy living by your congregations!  Regardless of the flack you'll get from "certain" members!  
If they don't like it, let them go!  The Bible says in Philippians 4:19, But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches..........." 
Jesus is coming soon, we must clean up our lives and our homes.........
Jesus said that we are the *salt of the earth!  We've got to fight corruption around us by living godly lives, praying and fasting!  
Let's start burning Satan's corruption and get rid of his influence in our lives!  

footnote*  Matthew 5:13
________________
page 27 and page 28 of Spellbound by Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2015)

On page 29 we see the scene of a huge bon fire in front of the church! 

Before the evening meeting, the pastor and his deacons bound Satan according to Matthew 18:18.  They prayed for the blood of Jesus to cover and protect everyone present.  NOTE*  Christians should be aware of the power they have over demonic forces according to these scriptures..........
JESUS SAID:  Behold I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and *OVER ALL THE POWER OF THE ENEMY, AND NOTHING SHALL BY ANY MEANS HURT YOU.  *Notwithstanding in this rejoice not, that *THE SPIRITS ARE SUBJECT UNTO YOU, *BUT RATHER REJOICE, BECAUSE YOUR NAMES ARE WRITTEN IN HEAVEN.
Luke 10:19,20

Girl at church meeting tosses her rock albums in fire:  Wow!  I feel free!  

Sylvia the reporter:  Bring your camera over here. 

Camera man:  Okay, Sylvia!  

Pastor speaking to Lance Collins:  Thank you for coming, Lance.  Many souls were saved today.  Our church will never be the same!

Sylvia:  I got what I needed, Isaac will love it!  Let's get out of here! 
________________
page 29 of Spellbound by Chick publications
_______________________
This sort of thing happens more than you realize, people!  The news media have been known to mock Christians in such stories - they do the same thing anytime there is a story of a satanist coming out and confessing the truth about what they were into - like the Amanda Barber story - Craigs list killer - the satanist that confessed to murdering so many people she lost count!  She became a satanist at age 13 - she told the news media she would tell the FBI where all the locations of those human sacrifices took place which she participated in - later in jail months later in fact - she said the FBI never once came to interview her about where those sacrifices took place - instead she was ignored and treated as if she was crazy by the news media - even the prosecutor!  This tells us that satanism has made some serious inroads into our political system - media - every facet of society - it's there - people.  This is how they do it - exactly as you see in this story - so the next time you see Christians villified for taking a stand against Satan - you'll know why they are doing it.   They are part of it - they are attempting to hide the truth.  That is what is up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2015)

Now let's see how Lucifer's servants respond to Lance's work for Jesus Christ and how "Sylvia the newsreporter" and the news station "handle" this story!  

First scene on page 30......... Lance is preparing for trip home from church and he and his Christian brother, Jim, pray for the Lord's protection.....

Jim:  Dear Lord, protect Lance as he goes forth and gives your word.  

Jim, I feel we should follow him, I sensed it when we prayed.  

Pastor:  What are we waiting for? 

40 MINUTES LATER

Lance driving alone:  Man this surely is a lonely stretch of road.

Pastor and Jim in another car behind him:  Look at that car pulling out from those trees!  He's _*really *_moving!  Hear that?  They are shooting at him!  

Car that is carrying people shooting at Lance:  Let's drive him off the road!  

Car crashes into some barrier off road...........

Pastor and Jim stop in their car next to Lance:  Are you alright, Lance?

Lance Collins:  I'm just cut up a bit.  

Car that was shooting at him speeds away...........

Patrol officer stops the men  who were caught (the shooters) and the following discussion takes place:

Patrol officer:   Let those men go!  Now tell me, why did you run that car off the road?  

Jim and the Pastor:  They were shooting at the car in front of them.  

Patrol officer asks the scruffy men who were shooting at Lances car:  Is that true?  

Shooters:  _*No way!  *_Those creeps are lying!  We're just coming home from a hunting trip.  

Lance responds to officer pointing at his broken windshield with hole in it:  Does _*this *_look like I did it myself?  Why did you let them go?  

Patrol officer:  Don't you jokers get smart with _*me!  *_I should run you all in for reckless driving!  But because I have a big heart I'll let you go!

________________
page 31
___________________
Obviously the Satanists had their own patrol officer (working for them) waiting in case things didn't go as planned........  this is not unusual either.  There are law enforcement who are involved with Satanism too.  Every echelon of society you can think of - Satan has infiltrated - even the church.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2015)

Pastor and Lance talk after the collision and attempt on his life........

Lance Collins:  That cop was in on it! 

Pastor:  Of course he was, but *if God be for us, who can be against us? I've got to go or I'll be late.  God bless you both.  And pray for that cop!  *  Romans 8:31

Tim in the car with Pastor having a talk on way back.....

Pastor:  Lance is something else!  A lot of groups want him silenced!

Jim:  Yeah!  Especially Statan!  I wonder how much time he's got.

Pastor:  I don't know, Jim.  With the price on his head, only the good Lord knows. 

6 P.M. News

Sylvia the reporter on television:  I thought this could only happen in Nazi Germany.  I was so ashamed!  The only thing lacking at this rock-music burning was the fact the church members weren't wearing white hoods and robes!  ...........This is Sylvia Jackson.........ABS News.

Jim:  Lance was right, she made us look like idiots. Man, they play _*rough!*_
Tim:  They _*have *_to, Jim.  Satan's their boss.  He controls the whole *world system.  
footnote* .........and the whole world lieth in wickedness. 1 John 5:19

In closing scene......Penny with her friends........

Melinda:  Hey, Penny, Do you want to hear my new rock Album?  

Penny:  Are you kidding?  Let me tell you something about that kind of music, Melinda!  

Ben:  Haw!  Haw!   .....tell it like it is, Penny! 

*THE END*
_______________
page 32


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2015)

Final words from the author on back page............
(I've added a few small things to the prayer and comments about finding a good church, etc) 

*Tremendous satanic forces are being unleashed on Christian believers.......That's why the Bible says in Ephesians 6:11-13.......*

*Put on the whole armor of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. *
*For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.  Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. *

Penny had sense enough to realize she was under the enemy's attack.....now she's free from their spells, when she received Jesus Christ as her Lord she became the Lord's property. 

These are the steps every Christian must take to block these attacks:

*1.  Clean out your homes of any occult objects.*

*2.  Make Jesus Lord of every part of your life.*

*3.  Read your Bible faithfully every day. *

*4. In prayer, reject any occult involvement in the past......*

*5.  Submit yourselves to God, resist the devil and he will flee from you.  *

*THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW JESUS AS THEIR LORD HAVE NO PROTECTION AGAINST THE POWERS OF DARKNESS.  WHY NOT ACCEPT JESUS' OFFER OF ETERNAL LIFE IN HEAVEN?*

*THE BIBLE SAYS THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY TO HEAVEN!  *
*JESUS SAID, I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man comethn unto the Father, but by me.  - John 14:6 *

*NOBODY ELSE CAN SAVE YOU, TRUST JESUS TODAY! *

That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the LORD JESUS, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.
Romans 10:9

1. Admit you are a sinner.  See Romans 3:10

2. Be willing to turn from sin (repent) See Acts 17:30
3.  Believe that Jesus Christ died for you, was buried and rose from the dead.  See Romans 10:9-10
4.  Through prayer, invite Jesus into your life to become your personal Saviour.  See Romans 10:13

*WHAT TO PRAY*

*Dear God, I am a sinner and need forgiveness.  I believe that Jesus Christ shed his precious blood and died on the cross for my sins.  I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead on the third day. I am willing to turn from my sin.  I now invite Jesus Christ to come into my heart and life as my personal Lord and Savior.  Amen. *

If you trusted Jesus as your Saviour, you have just begun a wonderful life with Him.  Now:  

1. Read your bible.  KJV (King James Version) every day to get to know Jesus better.

2.  Talk to God in prayer every day.

3.  Be baptized, worship, fellowship, and serve with other Christians in a church where Christ is preached and the Bible is the authority.  (ask the Holy Spirit to lead you to a good church)

4.  Tell others about Jesus Christ.  

____________
Ask the Holy Spirit to show you anything that should be removed from your home and burned.  You should not have any type of worldly music in your home - rock, country, heavy metal, burn it all......any novels - soap opera type stuff - burn it - any pictures that have demonic symbols in them - any statues of Mary, the saints, crucifixes with Jesus hanging on a cross - burn it - Jesus isn't on a cross - Jesus is seated at the right hand of the father - he is risen!  
Any movies by Disney, occult movies, Harry Potter movies (books included, folks!)  movies with violence, sex, unmarried people glorifying a wicked lifestyle burn it - do not allow anything evil on your television set - be sensitive to the Holy Spirit when he says, Get rid of it?  Get rid of it!  Burn it and destroy it so that no one else comes into contact with it.  Plead the Blood of Jesus Christ over your home. Anoint every opening - window / doors/ vent screens any opening in your home with anointing oil and ask the Holy Spirit to seal your house.  Before you begin take authority over the spirits and Bind Satan -come him to get out of your house and command his demons to get out of your home. In the Name of Jesus.  Then anoint your home with oil and pray over it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2015)

There have been over 1 billion Jack Chick tracts distributed throughout the world.  Today there are over 100 Million born again Chinese Christians.  Their underground church is powerful.  The times have changed and today there are many very strong Christians in China.  To God be the Glory.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2015)

This is a must see!  Outstanding!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2015)

This one is from 1973!   A great message for the Body of Christ!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 3, 2015)

Best Banned and or Censored Books or Worst to Have Banned 445 books 

Note that the King James Version bible is now on the book ban list at Public Libraries:

No. 56  




Holy Bible: King James Version 
by Anonymous 
score: 7,891, and 89 people voted


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 4, 2015)

Ever wonder why the television series Bewitched is run over and over and over again?  Why it is even being run yet again on television today?  Because it paves the way for the Occult!   Elizabeth Montgomery is in hell for her part in deceiving the world - making Witchcraft appear "innocent" and "entertaining"!   Watch this:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 4, 2015)

The name of Hollywood was not chosen by accident.  Learn the truth about "Holly Wood" the history of the name - this history of how the witches use Holly - look at the influence of "hollywood" on America!  Then have nothing to do with Hollywood and its occult influence!


Pay attention here to what they are doing with children's movies.  You need to see this video!  It's all about Nimrod, Osiris, Semiramis!  Wake up, folks.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 5, 2015)

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth on him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
John 3:16

John 3:16 fulfills Isaiah 53:10-12

Which says: 

Yet it pleased the LORD to bruise him, he hath put him to grief:  when thou shalt make his soul an offering for sin, he shall see his seed, he shall prolong his days, and the pleasure of the LORD shall proshper in his hand.  He shall see of the travail of his soul, and shall be satisfied: by his knowledge shall my righteous servant justify many:  for he shall bear their iniquities. 
Therefore I will divide him a portion with the great, and he shall divide the spoil with the strong; because he hath poured out his soul unto the death; and he was numbered with the transgressors, and he bare the sin of many, and made intercession for the transgressors.
Isaiah 53: 10-12

and it is written in Luke 23:34:

Then said Jesus, Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do.  And they parted his raiment, and cast lots.  
Luke 23:34


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)

Here is one of the new Jack Chick Tracts!  As always it is an anointed message that is sure to bless you!

The Greatest Insult


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)

The Greatest Insult


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)

The Greatest Insult


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)

The Greatest Insult


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)

The Greatest Insult


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)

The Greatest Insult


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 7, 2015)

Wasn't that an awesome tract?  I thought so!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Ravi (May 7, 2015)

Why are you spamming the forum with links to a for profit money grubbing website?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Why are you spamming the forum with links to a for profit money grubbing website?



I'm not.  I'm preaching the Gospel and it's free.   Youtube videos are permitted and so is preaching so long as you provide the link!   I have (I'm complying with USMB rules).  Now you are right on time to hear a great message about the dangers of the occult, Ravi!  Watch this!

wrong tract.  Hang on!  I'll go get it.


----------



## Ravi (May 7, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Greatest Insult


Incorrect. Your link in this post goes to a website that is collecting money.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 7, 2015)

My link shows where the material I am using came from.  It's free to be used providing it isn't sold.  Why are you so worried about the Gospel being preached, Ravi?    This thread has over 10,000 views on it. Others are interested in reading the tracts even if you are not.   Before you go make sure and watch this video though.  It's about the occult.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 8, 2015)

Another pastor confirms what Jack Chick, Avro Manhattan, Alexander Hislop, Dr. Alberto Rivera, and many others reveal about Catholicism is the truth.  

Watch this!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 21, 2015)

_By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name. 
Hebrews 13:15_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 23, 2015)

God bless Jack Chick!  Over 1 billion tracts have been distributed throughout the world and many more have been read on the internet and by you tube.  We need more men of God like Jack Chick!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 29, 2015)

The Awful Truth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 3, 2015)

If I had to think of one person whose testimony Jack Chick published that is life changing to those who read it - it would be the testimony of ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera who exposed the Vatican - the true motive of the Jesuits - and how it all fits into the One World Order they have worked from the beginning to form.  If there is one testimony you seek to learn about let that be the one because what he has to say is unfolding before our very eyes in this day and hour.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2015)

You may be the only witness they ever meet!  

Give Chick tracts to:

Your neighbors, waitresses, cab drivers, hotel employees, fast food employees (carry tracts in your car and in your purse or pocket)  Leave them in restrooms, gas pumps, at rest areas, in restaurants, on ATM Machines, on dressers at hotels / motels during your summer vacation travel time - leave on ice machines - put them inside Gideon bibles at your hotel, put them in plane pocket seats, inside magazines at your doctors office / waiting rooms / terminals and lounges, luggage pick up area picnic tables, laundromats, supply stores, game rooms, libraries, share them at church for others to hand out!


----------



## guno (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> You may be the only witness they ever meet!
> 
> Give Chick tracts to:
> 
> Your neighbors, waitresses, cab drivers, hotel employees, fast food employees (carry tracts in your car and in your purse or pocket)  Leave them in restrooms, gas pumps, at rest areas, in restaurants, on ATM Machines, on dressers at hotels / motels during your summer vacation travel time - leave on ice machines - put them inside Gideon bibles at your hotel, put them in plane pocket seats, inside magazines at your doctors office / waiting rooms / terminals and lounges, luggage pick up area picnic tables, laundromats, supply stores, game rooms, libraries, share them at church for others to hand out!




Yes they are always good for a good belly laugh


----------



## guno (Jul 4, 2015)

I hear the jesuits have been spotted making their way to upstate south carolina , last seen near greenville


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 5, 2015)

guno said:


> I hear the jesuits have been spotted making their way to upstate south carolina , last seen near greenville



Do not ever forget the Jesuits dressed in SS Nazi uniforms and led the way in torturing your people, raping your women, doing satanic experiments on your children - yes - your Jewish Brethren -  and that Hitler so highly regarded them he used their blueprint to annihilate 6 1/2 million Jews - in fact - Mein Kampf was written by a Jesuit priest and then handed to Hitler - how are you liking those Jesuits now, Guno?  Hitler praised the Jesuits by name - even telling the Jesuit - Himmler that he was his very own Ignatius Loyola!

Still cheering them on and laughing about it or no?

If you are - shame on you - I'll stand in your place in standing up for the six and one half million Jews that were slaughtered by them - and you can in your utter ignorance - keep cheering on *your brethrens'* executioners, Guno.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 5, 2015)

This is excellent!   Turn off the sound (music) so that you can read the tract picture by picture - if it moves to fast just click the arrow and stop and read each set to the end then click arrow to begin reading again.  The message in this tract is very clear.  Who is Satan's Master?   Jesus Christ!  That's who!!


----------



## guno (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the jesuits have been spotted making their way to upstate south carolina , last seen near greenville
> ...




Yes they are christians Jeri , just like you


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 5, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Inwardly I am a Jew but while I'm in this body you can call me a Believer in Yeshua HaMachiah - a Christian - However!  On the matter of Jesuits being Christians?  ha!  No, Guno.  They are not Christians.  No Christian would take part in or remain part of a religion that slaughtered Jews as the Vatican ordered done in their WWII Catholic Inquistion against Jews and Protestant Christians (we were next).

Do not think for a moment the Vatican has ceased from their plans.  They have not.  And what shall I think of you?  Laughing and making jokes about the Jesuits - one might even get the idea you are standing in the gap for their evil /  protecting them - and yet the Jesuits have the blood of 6 1/2 million Jewish men, women and children on their hands.  As a Jew, how do you reconcile that, Guno?   Do you not care at all? 

I do.  So perhaps my being a Jew inwardly is greater than your being a Jew outwardly (yet not inwardly as the Scriptures point out)  because while you are only a Jew (in the flesh) so long as you walk this earth - I remain a Jew eternally. 

So yes, maybe that is why this is something that matters greatly to me whereas for you?  It does not appear to be so.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 5, 2015)

On the matter of who is a Jew - on this earth - was Ruth the great grandmother of King David?  Yes?   But Ruth was a Moabite - from Baal worship ancestry.  Not the house of David. A gentile.  That is who Ruth was.  She was a Gentile who married Boaz who was a Jew and from Boaz came the house of David.  Through Boaz. Not Ruth.

Messianic Jews agree with me on the matter but for what reason the tradition has been to say it comes from the woman and not the man?  Perhaps it comes from the bitter dispute with Abraham, Hagar, and Sarah.  I cannot say.  All I can tell you is that scientifically it is the male whose blood is the childs - not the woman.  And with that - it was the blood of God - which determined the fatherhood of Jesus Christ who is the Son of God.  God is His Father - not Joseph.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jews say traditionally that being a Jew comes through the mother.
> 
> Culturally and religiously, that's good enough.



Not when it isn't coming through the bloodline it isn't.  There was a reason for the decision to say it was not of Abraham but of Sarah (determining who is Jewish) and it could have been for that reason alone that they opted to say it is of the woman but as we see that Davids great grandmother Ruth was Gentile Moabite - and that Boaz was her Jewish husband and Davids great grandfather - it is clear it is through the father.  Take it up with God and His Word.  I'm just telling him what the bible has to say about it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2015)

Let's try this again.  Jeremiah, you are not God's voice.

Jews say traditionally that being a Jew comes through the mother. Culturally and religiously, that's good enough. Boaz was a Jew, and if his male children by Ruth married Jewish women, their children traditionally would be Jews.

These sites will help you understand.

Why Is Jewishness Passed Down Through the Mother - Celebrating Jewish Womanhood

Judaism 101 Who Is a Jew

You speak emphatically about matters you don't understand.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm well aware of what the internet has to say about it.  It is the traditional teaching.  And your point is?  What?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2015)

The "internet" is only a medium, not the message.

The Jews have always decided the traditional determination of Jewishness, not you.

Other alternatives to the lineage of Jesus is possible.  I gave one.  However, the point is unimportant.  Because Jesus was the son of God and Mary, the lineage really matters not.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2015)

The Jews do not decide who is a Jew and who isn't.  The Word of God defines that, science has defined, proven and established precisely what the Word of God says on the matter (bloodline came through Father- the mothers blood never comes into contact with the baby while in the womb) and furthermore, the lineage is most definitely of importance because it proves that Jesus Christ blood was from His heavenly Father - he had the blood of His father in his veins.  The perfect blood that was able to wash away our sins and not just cover them as was the case with the sacrifice of animals - as the Jews had done prior to Christ dying on the cross for our sins. 

Goodnight, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2015)

Give it up, Jeremiah. 

You are preaching your opinion, nothing more, and that is in conflict with it is in fact real and true.

Have a good night.


----------



## guno (Jul 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Let's try this again.  Jeremiah, you are not God's voice.
> 
> Jews say traditionally that being a Jew comes through the mother. Culturally and religiously, that's good enough. Boaz was a Jew, and if his male children by Ruth married Jewish women, their children traditionally would be Jews.
> 
> ...




She has been shown that but is is to ignorant to understand and wants to make her own rules up, that is why we Jews laugh at ignorant people like that


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2015)

guno said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try this again.  Jeremiah, you are not God's voice.
> ...



I've given you facts from the Torah and had you ever read it you'd understand the significance of Ruth having been a Moabite Gentile and Boaz a Jew while insisting that the birthright comes through the mother! King David got his Jewish lineage from Boaz - his great grandfather -not his great grandmother - Ruth - had he received it from Ruth he would be a Gentile even as the 12 tribes of Israel would have been Gentiles!  THINK!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Give it up, Jeremiah.
> 
> You are preaching your opinion, nothing more, and that is in conflict with it is in fact real and true.
> 
> Have a good night.



Jake, if you ever read a Bible you'll learn what I have told you is true..  Messianic Jews agree with me.  (because their eyes have been opened to the truth - their understanding of the Scriptures has been opened - the Holy Spirit is the author and the revelator of all Scripture)  The bloodline comes from the father.  I know full well it has been taught that it is the mother but that is not possible.  It is not possible according to Scripture and that is what we go by - The Scriptures.  Not the opinion or good idea of man!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2015)

Neither you nor Messianic Jews nor Jack Chick have any more authority to make pronouncements in God's name than does the President of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.

The Scripture does not say what you want it to say.

And the Scripture, even the KVJ used by the penetecostals, is not authoritative.

You act every bit as arrogant as any Jesuit theologian.

I wish you the best and beginning this night will add your needs to our prayer circle.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Neither you nor Messianic Jews nor Jack Chick have any more authority to make pronouncements in God's name than does the President of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.
> 
> The Scripture does not say what you want it to say.
> 
> ...



Your accusations against me are untrue.   I want to warn you, Jake, that you should not be participating in prayer circles as it is something that originated with Wicca / witchcraft.   It is an occult practice and no church that follows the teachings of Jesus Christ should be using prayer circles.

Michelle Obama Uses Voudon Witchcraft Phrase Urges Prayer Circles

 Christians should not be pray in circles. Instead, pray that the saints of God will pray to him and *deliberately refrain from employing the occult methodology of a prayer circle *(clasping hands and forming a circle to pray.) Christians must not copy witches, who pray for the purpose of commanding evil spirits to enter the center of the circle to do their bidding.






Therefore Christians must reject the _methodology_ witches use to do this very thing. Ask God if the imitation of the way witches pray pleases him. In view of the fact that the purpose of prayer circles is to command devils to enter the circle and carry out the witches' assignments, I am sure his answer is "No."

It is the practitioners of Wicca who ask to “keep the spirits clean around us” to “the Goddess”.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Jeri, you do follow a cult, and I caution you to turn to Jesus in prayer, for you are following a Jack Chick non-Christian path.

I want you to follow Jesus Christ, Jeri, not Jack Jerk.  Enjoying heroes in fiction is not satanic.  That we enjoy baseball does not make as communists like the Cubans who enjoy baseball.

Prayer circles are indeed Christian, and they will continue.  While you worry about Wicca, and I will worship Jesus.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 20, 2015)

I just showed you that they are of pagan origin, Jake.  You should not do it. You can disregard the warning if you wish - I cannot make you listen.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Jul 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Neither you nor Messianic Jews nor Jack Chick have any more authority to make pronouncements in God's name than does the President of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.
> ...


Jerri has turned her so-called "religious" thread into a political hack hit piece. Quelle surprise NOT!!!

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## guno (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Give it up, Jeremiah.
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> Messianic Jews



They are not Jews then, it a cult made up by christians

These cults calling themselves Messianic Jews operating in Israel and around the world are non-Jewish and actually violently hateful toward Jews. They sometimes try to disguise it with a Pro-Israel veneer but give them 5 minutes and they begin ranting about Pharisees and the Synagogue of Satan, Kabbalistic Satanism and really unleashing a vile torrent of filth.

These phony cults which call themselves Messianic have phony Jewish synagogues and come with fake Rabbis who have no Jewish ancestry or roots and are funded by fundamentalist christian outfits they're mostly made up of Christians pretending to be Jews.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2015)

Guno, since your stance is anti-organized religion, please give us some links to substantiate your claims.


----------



## guno (Jul 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Guno, since your stance is anti-organized religion, please give us some links to substantiate your claims.




Brought up Orthodox studied  Talmud Torah for many years at yeshiva  and was involved in anti missionary movement . Biblical Hebrew and Yiddish. Jews do not proselytize , we are a people that run the gamut from ultra orthodox to humanist Judaism. and so called "messianic " judaism is not any part of the Judaism 

a link to further educate  

Missionary Groups Tactics and Responses Archives - Jews For Judaism


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2015)

guno said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Guno, since your stance is anti-organized religion, please give us some links to substantiate your claims.
> ...




Toda rabah, Khavver. M'od!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 21, 2015)

guno said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Guno, since your stance is anti-organized religion, please give us some links to substantiate your claims.
> ...



Well that explains a few things.  I always knew by the Spirit of G-d that Guno was a Jew. (can the LORD let a Believer know that?  Yes, He can!)   Even when the Jews didn't know whether Guno was a Jew or not - I knew he was!

I do admit that I when he was really rambunctious I did suggest I doubted him and maybe the Jews were right about him - but in my heart I never meant that, sorry, Guno.   I always knew you were Jewish which is why I could never feel any deep resentment about you - how could anyone hold that for their own little brother?  I couldn't.  You are a Jew.  From the top of your head to the soles of your feet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




I'll put a coin in the Tsdakah box for you, Jeremiah.
Looks like you need it.

guno


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 21, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I disagree with you, Guno.   I've already shared testimony video's of Rabbis who were sons of ultra religious Rabbi's and they received Jesus Christ as their Messiah and are today continuing to be Rabbi's.  You do not lose your DNA (even the Kohanim gene has been identified and now they can tell whether you are a descendant of Aaron!) because you receive the Messiah - what happens is while outwardly you are already Jewish when you believe on and receive Jesus Christ as your Messiah you become "inwardly" a Jew.  Inwardly I am a Jew whereas inwardly you are not a Jew - according to Scripture.  Outwardly you are a Jew and outwardly I am not a Jew - according to Scripture.  Why is this? Because I have received Christ as my Messiah.  Now when you receive Christ as your Messiah you will be both outwardly and inwardly a Jew.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



I am blessed that you would think of me, Stat.  As you know, when you give you gain something back.  As I just gave a large financial donation to Rabbi Enkin for United With Israel the other night - this good Mitzvah you have chosen to do for me must be inspired of the LORD for my benefit.  I receive the blessing.   Thank you.

If you would put a coin in also for all those Jews who truly *did* deny that Guno was a Jew that would increase your blessing substantially - I will bless you now for it.  I'll also say a prayer over it and ask the LORD to bless you.  After all, I am a daughter of Abraham (grafted into his family through My Messiah - Jesus Christ) and am highly favored of the LORD.  He hears my prayers and answers.  Blessed be the name of the LORD forever.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you ever been to Israel, Stat?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Well than, that makes me blessed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Have you ever been to Israel, Stat?




Keyn.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes, it does!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever been to Israel, Stat?
> ...



I thought you had been.  I wasn't sure though.  I've never been to Israel.  I've seen photographs and it is a very beautiful land (and people).


----------



## guno (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> am a daughter of Abraham (grafted into his family through My Messiah



Where do you come up with this grafted stuff? there is no such thing Jerri, its made up words by fundamentalist christians. It is in no way recognized by any Jews , Rabbis or Israel. Sorry


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 21, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



From Scripture, Guno.

The Scriptures declare:
I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin.

God hath not cast away his people which he foreknew. Wot ye not what the scripture saith of Elias? how he maketh intercession to God against Israel, saying,

Lord, they have killed thy prophets, and digged down thine altars; and I am left alone, and they seek my life.

But what saith the answer of God unto him? I have reserved to myself seven thousand men, who have not bowed the knee to the image of Baal.

Even so then at this present time also there is a remnant according to the election of grace.

And if by grace, then is it no more of works: otherwise grace is no more grace. But if it be of works, then is it no more grace: otherwise work is no more work.

What then? Israel hath not obtained that which he seeketh for; but the election hath obtained it, and the rest were blinded

(According as it is written, God hath given them the spirit of slumber, eyes that they should not see, and ears that they should not hear) unto this day.

And David saith, Let their table be made a snare, and a trap, and a stumblingblock, and a recompence unto them:

Let their eyes be darkened, that they may not see, and bow down their back alway.

I say then, Have they stumbled that they should fall? God forbid: but rather through their fall salvation is come unto the Gentiles, for to provoke them to jealousy.

Now if the fall of them be the riches of the world, and the diminishing of them the riches of the Gentiles; how much more their fulness?

For I speak to you Gentiles, inasmuch as I am the apostle of the Gentiles, I magnify mine office:

If by any means I may provoke to emulation them which are my flesh, and might save some of them.

For if the casting away of them be the reconciling of the world, what shall the receiving of them be, but life from the dead?

For if the firstfruit be holy, the lump is also holy: and if the root be holy, so are the branches.

And if some of the branches be broken off, and thou, being a wild olive tree, wert grafted in among them, and with them partakest of the root and fatness of the olive tree;

Boast not against the branches. But if thou boast, thou bearest not the root, but the root thee.

Thou wilt say then, The branches were broken off, that I might be grafted in.

Well; because of unbelief they were broken off, and thou standest by faith. Be not highminded, but fear:

For if God spared not the natural branches, take heed lest he also spare not thee.

Behold therefore the goodness and severity of God: on them which fell, severity; but toward thee, goodness, if thou continue in his goodness: otherwise thou also shalt be cut off.

And they also, if they abide not still in unbelief, shall be grafted in: for God is able to graft them in again.

For if thou wert cut out of the olive tree which is wild by nature, and wert grafted contrary to nature into a good olive tree: how much more shall these, which be the natural branches, be grafted into their own olive tree?

For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in.

And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:

For this is my covenant unto them, when I shall take away their sins.

As concerning the gospel, they are enemies for your sakes: but as touching the election, they are beloved for the fathers' sakes.

For the gifts and calling of God are without repentance.

For as ye in times past have not believed God, yet have now obtained mercy through their unbelief:

Even so have these also now not believed, that through your mercy they also may obtain mercy.

For God hath concluded them all in unbelief, that he might have mercy upon all.

O the depth of the riches both of the wisdom and knowledge of God! how unsearchable are his judgments, and his ways past finding out!

For who hath known the mind of the Lord? or who hath been his counsellor?

Or who hath first given to him, and it shall be recompensed unto him again?

For of him, and through him, and to him, are all things: to whom be glory for ever. Amen.

_________
So you see when the Jews fell into unbelief and rejected the LORD (some) the Gentiles were grafted in and those branches that fell away were broken off.   But God is able to graft you back in and I do not boast against the branches - I love the Jewish people!  I look toward the day you will be grafted back into the family of Abraham because God has said, that all Israel shall be saved.  You see if you left this earth without believing upon Jesus Christ, Guno, you would no longer be a son of Abraham but you would be eternally lost and separated from God because he chose to send His Only begotten Son to be the sacrifice for your sins and to redeem you from the curse of the law.

As it is written.......
For if the casting away of them be the reconciling of the world, what shall the receiving of them be, but life from the dead?

________
This is speaking of you and all Jews who have so far rejected Jesus Christ as Messiah........
______________
and then it is written:
For if the firstfruit be holy, the lump is also holy: and if the root be holy, so are the branches.

And if some of the branches be broken off, and thou, being a wild olive tree, wert grafted in among them, and with them partakest of the root and fatness of the olive tree;

Boast not against the branches. But if thou boast, thou bearest not the root, but the root thee.

Thou wilt say then, The branches were broken off, that I might be grafted in.

Well; because of unbelief they were broken off, and thou standest by faith. Be not highminded, but fear:

For if God spared not the natural branches, take heed lest he also spare not thee.

Behold therefore the goodness and severity of God: on them which fell, severity; but toward thee, goodness, if thou continue in his goodness: otherwise thou also shalt be cut off.

And they also, if they abide not still in unbelief, shall be grafted in: for God is able to graft them in again.

___________
So God is able to graft you back in but if you reject this plan of redemption which God has provided for you then you could not enter in.  Just as the Jews who could not enter into the promised land because of their unbelief.  Do you understand now? 

Also, Israel has a very precious place in my heart but I cannot justify traveling there because I would not ever go there so long as there are Jews who have not been able to return home yet because they do not have the money.  If I went to Israel it would cost me over $2,000.00.  I can buy Ethiopians and the Russian Jews tickets to make Aliyah back to Israel for $350.00 a person and so I could be saving the lives of at least 5 people by not going and each time my husband thought of going we didn't because I think it is better to buy a plane ticket for a Jew and keep buying them until the Jews are back home.  Now he sees that it is the right thing to do because to go to Israel while exiled Jews cannot get back to their homeland (and some of them - their lives are in great danger)  is a most selfish thing to do.  

That is something God put in my heart because God loves the Jewish people and although they may be too poor to make aliyah if we each make a sacrifice they will one day all return there.   When that day comes?   I will go to Israel with my husband and kiss that holy ground.  God willing.


----------



## Friends (Jul 22, 2015)

Everyone I I have known who has known about Jack Chick pamphlets has found them to be repulsive. One person said of them, "You find these where losers congregate."

Someone else said, "This is a ministry of hate."

Jack Chick represents the kind of Christian experience that has turned many Christians into atheists. They spend their childhood going to churches where the clergyman is smarmy and sanctimonious, and where the emphasis is on sin, Hell, and an angry God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 22, 2015)

Friends said:


> Everyone I I have known who has known about Jack Chick pamphlets has found them to be repulsive. One person said of them, "You find these where losers congregate."
> 
> Someone else said, "This is a ministry of hate."
> 
> Jack Chick represents the kind of Christian experience that has turned many Christians into atheists. They spend their childhood going to churches where the clergyman is smarmy and sanctimonious, and where the emphasis is on sin, Hell, and an angry God.



Jesus preached more about hell than anyone else in the New Testament.  Hell is a real place.  If you do not warn others about it you know nothing of calvary love.   Jack Chick is a true follower of Jesus Christ.  Jesus said those who hate him would hate his servants.  Your problem is you are a hater of Jesus Christ.  You hate God and because you hate God you are going to hell.  I doubt you sleep very well at night.  There is no rest for the wicked.

Everyone I know in my church, my own inner circle love Jack Chick.  The difference between you and I is that we are walking with different people.  I'm walking with Christians.  And you are walking with the world that hates Christians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2015)

This is the way a church grows and flourishes........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## guno (Aug 12, 2015)

*Forgiving molesters, by Jack Chick*


Relevant to the Duggar situation, here's a notorious tract from Jack Chick explaining how molestors are forgiven and cleansed through Jesus.

Really sick twisted stuff that they make excuses for these child molesters
scans daily Disturbing Comicbook Moments Jack Chick s Lisa

Make sure you have  a bucket to vomit into.

Chic  is a sick freak who nobody in their right mind would take seriously


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

How strange you are, Guno.  You defend Satanism and Satanists in North Carolina and elsewhere and yet they not only rape, murder and sacrifice children - they torture them and do all they can to create terror in them and when you've been told that Satanists are candidates for salvation - that they can be forgiven of their sins - you had nothing to say.  Yet when it happens to be a Christian you fall to pieces and cannot accept that a person could be forgiven of the most awful of sins.  Now with that said, only God knows a persons heart and if they are truly repentant.

For your information - Karl Marx could have been forgiven of his sins had he repented. Yet he didn't repent and off to hell he went.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Great news!  The tract called, The Nervous Witch is back in print again!  

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

English "The Nervous Witch"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!

















Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!











Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## RodISHI (Oct 7, 2015)

The new atheist normalized;


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)

Terribly sad.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## mdk (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> The new atheist normalized;
> 
> View attachment 51793



Interesting fact - John Todd - the ex- Grand Druid Witch who gave his life to Jesus Christ and later gave his life to inform the church about the world of the witchcraft - got saved from a Jack Chick tract and from reading / seeing Cross and the Switchblade from David Wilkerson. That is how he got saved!  There have been over 1 billion Jack Chick tracts distributed throughout the world - Just think of the souls Jack Chick has led to the Lord through his bible tracts!  He won't know until he gets to heaven.  That is the neat thing about the internet!  We won't know how many came to the LORD until the day we meet him and then?  We'll find out.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 7, 2015)

thanks for reading!  Have a great evening!


----------



## guno (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## guno (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > The new atheist normalized;
> ...



John Todd is a fraud:  John Todd "former Illuminati" member exposed as fraud


----------



## pillars (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Oct 7, 2015)

https://d2pq0u4uni88oo.cloudfront.net/projects/705005/video-323745-h264_high.mp4


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 7, 2015)

pillars said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


So where does one find out how to join in on this so called Illuminati?


----------



## pillars (Oct 7, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I guess you could give John Todd a call or look him up on facebook.  In addition to being a member of the council of 13 of the illuminati, he also claims to have been a druidic witch.  What a fucking fraud.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 7, 2015)

pillars said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


So you really don't know then?


----------



## pillars (Oct 7, 2015)

How to join the illuminati?  If there is an illuminati, and I seriously doubt there is, I'm sure it's by invitation only.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 8, 2015)

pillars said:


> How to join the illuminati?  If there is an illuminati, and I seriously doubt there is, I'm sure it's by invitation only.


Ask Toro, he's a member.


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2015)

It's a secret.


----------



## pillars (Oct 8, 2015)

Not anymore.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 9, 2015)

guno said:


>


Pokemon cards are demonic and no parent should permit their child to play with them.  Parents are wondering why their children have emotional troubles, nightmares, violent behavior, outbursts of temper - if they are permitted to be exposed to the occult?  They will have to suffer with the manifestations of demonic oppression and the trouble it brings.  Ignorance to what is behind the occult does not protect a person from the consequences of it. If you get involved with it? You are going to have trouble.


----------



## pillars (Oct 9, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Pokemon cards are demonic and no parent should permit their child to play with them.  Parents are wondering why their children have emotional troubles, nightmares, violent behavior, outbursts of temper - if they are permitted to be exposed to the occult?  They will have to suffer with the manifestations of demonic oppression and the trouble it brings.  Ignorance to what is behind the occult does not protect a person from the consequences of it. If you get involved with it? You are going to have trouble.



Jeremiah blames paper cards for mental health issues, rather than looking at how much it would screw up a kid to have a parent who thinks everything in modern life is demonic.  Sad.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 11, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



As John Todd explained he was born into a family who were generational witches going back to the beginning of this country and before that over in Europe.  What I found interesting was how grateful John was for having met Jesus Christ and how surprised he was at how many Believers have taken their Christian upbringing for granted. As I was brought up in a Catholic family - as a child - I can relate to not being brought up in a Christian home. I never attended a Sunday School class as a child but I truly wish that I would have been able to do that!   I am grateful to Jesus for saving me and that I now attend a church that lifts up the name of Jesus Christ.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 11, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


Everyone has a turning point. I am grateful my parents were not total atheistic heathens. When we were little mom generally took us to Sunday school. As we got older she let us make our own choices. I think I learned more from experiences of being with my grandparent more than anyone else (not in church just being with them). Those visits with them came back when I started searching for the truth of certain incidences that happened in my life. My one grandpa saved me from all the older children one day. After that he would keep me with him whenever we were at their house. A lot of things he told me when I was three years old came back to me when I was forty. Pretty cool the way the Lord does all these things through those who will have even a little faith to hold onto.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 11, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Grandparents can make all the difference in a child's life.  I'm glad yours were there for you!


----------



## guno (Oct 11, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




I am fortunate then. My parents and grandparents were very well educated people, my grandparents came to this county in the early 1900's to escape the christian pogroms in Russia and Poland, some of their brothers and sister weren't so lucky as they died in hilters camps. Anyway I was brought up in a culturally rich environment and around many different cultures and races in NYC. Education and critical thinking was stressed by my parents. I was brought up Jewish but not to the point of obsession with religion, it was a mindset.and we part of a community. That is how we brought up our children and my children in how they bring up my grandchildren, stressing the importance of learning and education and critical thinking and  to fight for others who have and are being shit on (social action) or the Jewish thought of  Tikkun olam*. Tikkun Olam: Repairing the World*


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 11, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Me too!

I watched my oldest grandson give his heart to the Lord while watching Joyce Meyers one day. Talk about sweet. He had certain Christian songs he liked that would get him wiggly all over and he couldn't stop (did not matter where we were when those songs would play; he actually could not control the desire to dance for the Lord). I would play them on purpose and he'd beg me to stop as he giggled and would get to laughing. After laughing with him for a bit I would put on something else for him.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 11, 2015)

guno said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I think about how things are all over and then go back to all of the writings by the ancients. For example; Moses stood in the balance for the people in sin as they were leaving Egypt  behind them. The Lord did not destroy the people at the request of Moses. Moses never asked that their inequity not be visited on them. So the Lord withheld that judgment until a later date. First step in Moses' mind was get them through first to Canaan, let them be judged afterwards.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

guno said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Interesting, Guno!  I did not know you were raised in NYC.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I'm not so sure about that last part, Rod.  Now it is quite a testimony that Moses was willing to stand in the gap for the people before the LORD.  He actually went so far as to intercede saying if you are going to blot their name out of the book of life, blot mine out too.  I am sure that moved the heart of God mightily!  God changed His mind!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



My youngest grandchild is not yet 2 yrs. old and she loves to worship the LORD!   She raises her hands to the LORD and says hallelujah!  Praise God!  Praise Jesus!   She loves my bible and says, Bible!   I started reading to her from Genesis 1 when she was just a couple of weeks old. She goes to church with me twice a week and I'm teaching her to pray.  She had a little booklet of mine called The Warfare with Satan by Jesse Penn Lewis and was carrying it around.  I told her that belongs to grandma and took the book.  I was talking to my husband and didn't she pick up that book again!  My husband said, she is going to be a prayer warrior!  I can tell already!  I have to agree.  She loves worship music, loves to worship the LORD.  She has a great time and loves hearing bible stories.  A friend of mine told me she is amazed at her vocabulary.  She says many words for her age and is very intelligent.  I'm grateful to God for her.  Grandchildren are a blessing from the LORD.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

The Devil's night - Jack Chick Tract

The Devil's Night


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

The Devil's Night


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

The Devil's Night


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

The Devil's Night


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

The Devil's Night


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

The Devil's Night
















The Devil's Night


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 9, 2016)

Great news!  Jack Chick has a new comic book out entitled, "Unthinkable."  A great ministry tool for those who want to share the truth about God's Word concerning Israel.  God will bless those who bless Israel and curse those who curse her.  This comic book is based on John McTernan's book, "As America has Done to Israel."

Here is a preview of Unthinkable!















Unthinkable - by Jack T. Chick


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2016)

God is not too worried about Jack Chick other than laughing at him.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 11, 2016)

When a Catholic plot is discovered or exposed, Rome calls upon specialists to solve the problem. These are men who are called _*truth distorters*_. They spearhead attacks to counter those who are trying to warn others. In WW II, when the Vatican was massacring the Greek Orthodox church members in Yugoslavia, survivors tried to reach the United States to tell of the murders with documented evidence. Once the information started coming in about what was happening in Yugoslavia, the master truth distorters moved against it, calling it anti-Catholic propaganda, and bigotry! They minimized the atrocities to confuse the public.

      Such a man was Louis Adamic. His job was to convince the American people that the reports of the horrible massacres in Yugoslavia were not true. Adamic and the Catholic lobby working with him convinced President Roosevelt and his wife, Eleanor, that these massacres, the worst crimes of WW II, were only propaganda. Adamic persuaded Mrs. Roosevelt that these reports were false. When she discovered they were true, it was too late. Almost one million people had already met a ghastly death.

      The Jesuits saw this as a critical area in the Christian community that would help the Vatican. They needed a group of experts to investigate cults, but they must never discuss Rome as an enemy. This would be another smokescreen. There are men in the Christian community, men who are highly trusted, loved, and respected. I believe that these men, either knowingly or unknowingly are doing the same job for the Vatican as Louis Adamic did. These men are dulling the eyes and ears of the Christian believers, assuring them that the Pope is our friend. Their job is to play it down, ridicule and destroy the reputation of anyone trying to sound the alarm,

      They tell concerned Christians that it is a lie, a joke, unreliable, that the material and evidence is a hoax and should be discarded as junk.

      The Jesuits would need someone in a critical position to protect them in Protestant circles. If a person could be found, he could rise to a position of trust, as a watch-dog to protect the Protestants from the cults. A man who would join the ranks of those exposing the Biblical errors of the Jehovah's Witnesses, Mormons, Moonies and Eastern religions, and yet never attack the Roman Catholic Institution as the whore of Revelation, but only refer to this system as a "backslidden or apostate Christian church," which of course, is the line the Jesuits use. Such a person could be very valuable for the cause of Roman Catholicism. Such a man could be a perfect smokescreen. Anyone rising up trying to sound the alarm about the whore of Revelation, trying to warn the Christians of a new inquisition, could be easily shotdown by this expert on the cults because so many would trust him.

Alberto, Page 27, Published by Chick Publications





This I.D. card was issued by the Spanish government in Spain in 1967, under the rule of the Spanish dictator Franco. His security forces were equally as strict as the Gestapo had been in Germany. To obtain this document, Alberto had to supply birth certificate, identification papers and positive proof from his archdiocese of being a priest. Several security organizations were involved, similar to our CIA and FBI. The priest, Alberto Rivera, had to be approved by all of these organizations to receive this document. There was no way it could have been a forgery. There is no question he was a priest. What you see here is positive proof. This document was granted by a government that had pledged absolute submission to the pope through the concordat signed by the government of Spain and the Vatican.

      One of the most difficult decisions I've faced since I've been a Christian publisher was after I heard Dr. Rivera's true story, saw all his documents, photos, I.D.'s, and letters proving that he was a Jesuit priest. When it finally dawned on me that we were being set up for another inquisition, I realized what a mess I'd be in if I sounded the alarm and the Christians wouldn't believe it. I could lose our business, our reputation and friends. If I printed Alberto's story, I would be going into a battle that would jeopardize my family and my own life.

      I realized no other Christian publisher would hit this issue because they could go under, and business-wise, it would be a disaster for them. I went before the Lord in prayer and the thing I dreaded came to pass. I asked the Lord if I should attack the mother of harlots and abominations of the earth.






This is a copy of the last official certification given to Alberto just before he left Spain in 1967.

      Should I attack the Vatican? The Lord said yes. And so we published *ALBERTO*. I hoped, down in my heart, Walter Martin would back me up.

      One thing stuck in my mind. Why didn't Walter Martin sound the alarm? He was the great expert on cults, especially since he knew all the history about the Inquisition. And yet he kept quiet. Why is Walter Martin defending this evil system, calling it a Christian church? The man is a genius. He knows about her history, and yet he's defending the whore of Revelation.

      Beloved, the Bible tells us to seek the Lord in prayer. I go to prayer and get a specific answer from the Lord. I tell somebody I prayed about it and they say, "Oh, that's a cop-out." I really don't understand how they can say that. The Bible instructs us to seek the Lord for guidance. Have these people gotten so far off base that they can't understand a person trusting in Christ for guidance? If He is Lord, He must be the Lord of every part of our lives.

      Letter after letter is coming in telling us how Roman Catholics have been saved through our material, and yet Christians sit around cracking their knuckles. The fields are white unto harvest and people are going to hell all around us. We've got 60 million Roman Catholics to be reached, and nobody wants to get involved. They're so afraid of what others will think of them, that they would rather sit back and watch people go to hell than risk offending them.

      When the heat came on Chick Publications for what we were doing, I was amazed. It all came through the same group. There seemed to be a link between all these men who are promoting the story that Alberto is a fraud. Gary Metz had his article published in Cornerstone, Christianity Today and Our Sunday Visitor, a Catholic periodical. Brian Onken, Martin's research consultant, wrote an article that blasted us and defended the mother of cults. Then, you've got Bill Jackson in San Jose, and Bart Brewer in San Diego. Both of these men are supposed to be operating ministries to Catholics. And yet, they're going around to churches trying to destroy our credibility. Why? Doesn't that make you a little suspicious?

      In Martin's KINGDOM OF THE CULTS he never mentions Roman Catholicism as a cult, and never tells lost Roman Catholics to come out of that unscriptural system "THE MOTHER OF HARLOTS AND ABOMINATIONS OF THE EARTH." (Rev. 17:5)

THE KINGDOM OF THE CULTS
An Analysis of the Major Cult Systems
in the Present Christian Era

_by_

Walter Martin, M.A., Ph.D.

CONTENTS

 1. The Kingdom of the Cults
 2. Scaling the Language Barrier
 3. The Psychological Structure of Cultism
 4. Jehovah's Witnesses and the Watch Tower
 5. Christian Science and New Thought
 6. Mormonism - the Latter Day Saints
 7. Spiritism - the Cult of Antiquity
 8. The Reign of Father Divine
 9. The Theosophical Society
10. Zen Buddhism
11. The Church of the New Jerusalem - Swedenborgianism
12. The Bahai Faith
13. The Black Muslim Cult
14. The Unity School of Christianity
15. Herbert W. Armstrong and the World Church
     of God (Anglo-Israelism)
16. The Cults on the World Mission Fields
17. The Jesus of the Cults
18. Cult-Evangelism - Mission Field on the Doorstep
19. The Road to Recovery
Appendix
   Seventh-day Adventism
   Unitarianism
   The Rosicrucian Fellowship

11
18
24
34
111
147
199
213
222
234
241
252
259
275
295
324
334
341
353
360
424
428
      Does Walter Martin speak for the body of Christ? No! Only the Word of God does this. Yet, this man stands on his pedestal, with both hands filled with the slanderous garbage supplied by the Vatican and pro-Catholic sources, and he throws it at Alberto's character to destroy his reputation. Dr. Rivera says he has copies of the original material sent to Martin by the Vatican and the Jesuit superiors in Spain. But you'll notice, Martin hasn't bothered to attack Alberto's message that the Vatican is the whore of Revelation. Only Alberto, the man. And yet, is Martin without sin? What about Martin's past? His reputation could be slanderously destroyed also, just like anyone else's. Would this discredit all his information on Mormonism, and Jehovah's Witnesses? No! God uses us in spite of ourselves.

      Who is really worthy to be used of God? Look in the Bible. Moses was a murderer. David was an adulterer. And yet, God used them in spite of their human failings. Our job is not to dig up dirt on any man. The Lord will take care of that because we will all give an account on the day of judgment. God knows the heart. We don't. Our job is to lift up Christ and evangelize the lost.

      The Catholic controlled news media picked up the campaign against us, even U.S. News and World Report. We were blasted world-wide. Christianity Today did wonders for the Vatican. Their article was reprinted in Europe, Australia, etc. I couldn't believe the extent of the money spent to silence us. Before the book, *ALBERTO*, even got into Germany, the message was plastered all over Germany, France, South America, Mexico, Canada, into Asia, and England. What was so important about our comic *ALBERTO*, that this group would go to such lengths to try to discredit it?

      The sad thing is all this money and energy was spent to stop this soulwinning comic book. And yet we have all these adult book stores and garbage like that and nobody says a word. But when we spoke out against Rome, all hell broke loose. A man once told me, "Jack, if you throw a rock down a dark alley and you hear a yell, you'll know you hit something." Well, from the sound of the scream that was let loose, I think we hit something big.






      On the night of February 2,1982, I was watching Channel 40, the Trinity Broadcasting Network in Southern California. Harold Bredeson, a prominent ecumenical leader was talking to Walter Martin. Bredeson turned to the camera and he said something like this: "Walter Martin was the one who helped the charismatic movement to be accepted by the denominations by not attacking it." Walter hung his head and smiled. You see, beloved, Walter Martin calls the Roman Catholic Charismatics his brothers and sisters in Christ. These people still attend mass and worship that little Jesus cookie as God Almighty. Do you see the danger here? It looks like we have been betrayed, beloved!

      The Apostle Paul said in II Timothy 4:14, "Alexander the coppersmith did me much evil: the Lord reward him according to his works." Beloved, I've seen the tremendous spiritual damage Walter Martin has done in discrediting our books exposing the whore of Revelation, in that precious Roman Catholics trusting wholeheartedly in Walter Martin have stayed in that system because he wouldn't tell them to come out. Martin's followers see no need to reach the Roman Catholic people. They look upon our soulwinning material with contempt. And I say, with a heavy heart, as Paul did, may the Lord reward Walter Martin according to his works.

      The Bible says, "Cursed be the man that trusteth in man, and maketh flesh his arm, and whose heart departeth from the Lord." (Jer. 17:5) Think about it. Could this be another smokescreen to make Christians believe that the whore of Revelation is really a Christian group? Jesus says, "Come out of her, my people that ye be not partakers of her sins and that ye receive not of her plagues." (Rev. 18:4) Does Walter Martin tell them to come out? Not that I know of. Which one will _*you*_ follow? 

_________________________________________________________________

SmokeScreens by Jack Chick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 11, 2016)

The Richest Man on Earth:  

 Remember when the pope came to the United States? How he chided us for not showing mercy? That we should give away what we have to the poor? We are such a wealthy nation. And then remember the great earthquake that took place in 1980 over in Italy? I remember when the pope came in to this ruined area, walked up to the bedside of some poor little wounded Italian man and the pope so benevolently laid his hand on his head and made the sign of the cross, blessed the man and walked off.





   John Paul II, "Pilgrimage of Faith"

      And the newscasters were telling of the devastation. And then we cut back to the United States and Senator Kennedy looked at the camera with sorrowful eyes and said, "Oh, we Americans, out of mercy we should send at least 45 million dollars to this devastated village so we can reconstruct it." Remember that? Now let me read something out of *THE VATICAN BILLIONS* by Avro Manhattan, and I think you're going to get as mad as I am right now. I want to bring to your attention the fact that this information was published 10 years ago, and the figures are probably even more startling today.

      "The Vatican has large investments with the Rothschilds of Britain, France and America, with the Hambros Bank, with the Credit Suisse in London and Zurich. In the United States it has large investments with the Morgan Bank, the Chase-Manhattan Bank, the First National Bank of New York, the Bankers Trust Company, and others. The Vatican has billions of shares in the most powerful international corporations such as Gulf Oil, Shell, General Motors, Bethlehem Steel, General Electric, International Business Machines, T.W.A., etc. At a conservative estimate, these amount to more than 500 million dollars in the U.S.A. alone.

      "In a statement published in connection with a bond prospectus, the Boston archdiocese listed its assets at Six Hundred and Thirty-five Million ($635,891,004), which is 9.9 times its liabilities. This leaves a net worth of Five Hundred and Seventy-one million dollars ($571,704,953). It is not difficult to discover the truly astonishing wealth of the church, once we add the riches of the twenty-eight archdioceses and 122 dioceses of the U.S.A., some of which are even wealthier than that of Boston.

      "Some idea of the real estate and other forms of wealth controlled by the Catholic church may be gathered by the remark of a member of the New York Catholic Conference, namely 'that his church probably ranks second only to the United States Government in total annual purchase.' Another statement, made by a nationally syndicated Catholic priest, perhaps is even more telling. 'The Catholic church,' he said, 'must be the biggest corporation in the United States. We have a branch office in every neighborhood. Our assets and real estate holdings must exceed those of Standard Oil, A.T.&T., and U.S. Steel combined. And our roster of dues-paying members must be second only to the tax rolls of the United States Government.'

      "The Catholic church, once all her assets have been put together, is the most formidable stockbroker in the world. The Vatican, independently of each successive pope, has been increasingly orientated towards the U.S. The Wall Street Journal said that the Vatican's financial deals in the U.S. alone were so big that very often it sold or bought gold in lots of a million or more dollars at one time.

      "The Vatican's treasure of solid gold has been estimated by the United Nations World Magazine to amount to several billion dollars. A large bulk of this is stored in gold ingots with the U.S. Federal Reserve Bank, while banks in England and Switzerland hold the rest. But this is just a small portion of the wealth of the Vatican, which in the U.S. alone, is greater than that of the five wealthiest giant corporations of the country. When to that is added all the real estate, property, stocks and shares abroad, then the staggering accumulation of the wealth of the Catholic church becomes so formidable as to defy any rational assessment.

      "The Catholic church is the biggest financial power, wealth accumulator and property owner in existence. She is a greater possessor of material riches than any other single institution, corporation, bank, giant trust, government or state of the whole globe. The pope, as the visible ruler of this immense amassment of wealth, is consequently the richest individual of the twentieth century. No one can realistically assess how much he is worth in terms of billions of dollars."

      And I think back about how the pope, the wealthiest man on this planet, walked up to that poor little Italian man lying in that rubble, put his hand on his head, and said, "Bless you," and then walked away and just left him there. That has got to be the height of hypocrisy. And then Sen. Kennedy, the pope's boy over in the United States makes the big pitch to the U.S. people to foot the bill to repair that devastated village, right in the pope's backyard. What a set-up!

_____________________________________________________

SmokeScreens by Jack Chick


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 11, 2016)

An interview with ex- Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera by Jack Chick:

I questioned Dr. Rivera about the briefings he received in the Vatican when he was a Jesuit priest. I asked him if he was briefed on how the Vatican planned to take over the United States. He told me his indoctrination went back to the time of the Pilgrims. Because of the knowledge of the Inquisition and the slaughter of Christians by the Roman Catholic system, the early immigrants in America began passing laws to keep Jesuits out of this country and to outlaw the mass...to protect themselves from a Vatican take-over. These were Christian communities deeply concerned about the whore of Revelation.

      Jesuits began arriving in America as early as the second group of Pilgrims. They used different names with I.D.'s. They were followed years later when the Vatican sent multitudes of Catholic families from England, Ireland and France posing as Protestants, into the colonies. These were plants. They were holding secret masses in defiance of the laws. In those days, no Roman Catholic was to hold any position in civil government. The Jesuits made sure this part of our history was erased and removed.

      The next major move by the Jesuits was to destroy or control all the Christian schools across America. Throughout the years, Jesuits, working undercover, have gotten into special committees on school boards to remove the emphasis of the Bible and replace it with psychology as found in the Spiritual Exercises of Ignatius de Loyola, the founder of the Jesuit Society. Later, Catholic schools and universities sprang up all across the nation under the Jesuits. Today, they probably outnumber all the Christian schools and colleges put together.

      The third stage was to move into the courts and legislation, and branches of the judiciary to take over as judges and lawyers, in order to manipulate the Constitution in their favor until it could be changed. Once this was accomplished, the thrust was into politics to capture the political parties. Then the military and the newspapers. Even back in the times of Lincoln over half the newspapers in the United States were controlled by the Vatican.





           Dr. Alberto Rivera (ex-Jesuit priest)

      I asked Dr. Rivera: What about the military picture today? How Catholic is our military position?

      Dr. Rivera said: Horrifying.

      I then asked about the political picture.

      Dr. Rivera said: It is even worse.

      Then I said: What about the Catholic structure in the judiciary?

      Dr. Rivera shook his head and said: It is _*very*_ painful because of the heavy Jesuit penetration in this area. Most of the judicial decisions are distorting and perverting the Constitution of the United States to take away our freedoms, preparing the way for anarchy for the final take-over of the United States.

      Then I said: Is this preparing the way for the coming inquisition?

      And Dr. Rivera said: That's correct. First for anarchy. We were briefed that after all these years of penetration and infiltration, what was needed was riots and anarchy in order to finally take over. By the time the Roman Catholic Institution is ready to take over politically, militarily, educationally, and religiously, that means they will have some legal basis to do so and this will be through the concordat which has already been prepared and that is being already negotiated. I see happening right now what I was told during those briefings back in the Vatican.

      Then I said to him: Is the Vatican behind our present recession and economic situation, and is this leading us towards the coming riots?

      Dr. Rivera said: Yes, that's correct, You can see right now that the Vatican is playing certain tricks with the economy. The world is going through an economic crisis and the Vatican would have us to believe that it is affecting them also. This is just a cover-up.

      And then I said: What about the possibility of strikes? And how deeply are they involved in the unions?

      Dr. Rivera replied: The Roman Catholic Institution has prepared that well, because the unions are led by the Jesuits in this country. What this means is the unions will never rest until they see that _*every*_ industry in this country collapses.

      Then I said: What do you see as a hope for the United States? A revival among the Christians and they actually start exposing Rome and pastors start preaching this from the pulpits, or is it already too late?

      Dr Rivera replied: It's never too late because it's in the hands of the Lord. What I believe with all my heart through the study of the scriptures plus my personal experience with the harlot is that, prophetically speaking, God is going to fulfill His prophecy, and He will allow these prophecies to take place in the United States. But it is a matter of time. What we are dealing with here is that God can either shorten or lengthen the time until these events take place. The Roman Catholic Institution is feeling the impact of your publications, and the message that God has given us during these last days in the sense that they themselves know that if they carry out certain actions, people will immediately detect and will recognize what the Vatican is up to.

      This is one of the dilemmas they face right now. If it were not for the publications we printed, we would be in a different situation today. What that means is the Lord has granted every Christian, pastor and church in the United States, without them even being aware of it, and even those who are opposing us, they are being preserved and the Lord is giving us more time in order that the Christians may respond.

      If we act according to the will of God in these prophetical days against the tricks, programs and actions of the harlot in the United States, we will not be able to destroy her. We will not be able to stop her. But we will be able to do two things: First, to carry the message of the gospel to the lost Roman Catholic people. Second, we will have time enough for the Christian church to realize that her mission is here and now - not tomorrow. And God is just waiting for the church to act in order to restrain the forces of evil, the powers of darkness, the pope, the Jesuits and the Catholic institution from committing the crimes she is about to put into action the minute she completely takes over the United States.

      Then I said: Now this is the information you received in the Vatican under the teachings of Augustin Cardinal Bea and the Jesuit General Pedro Arrupe?

      And Dr. Rivera said: Yes, and also from the previous Jesuit General.

This excerpt from the tract MACHO (no longer in print) shows how communism ties in with the Vatican plan to take over the U.S.




















                       U.S. News & World Report, Nov. 8, Page 15  

   Ronald Reagan's defense policy came under assault in late October from opposite directions: The threat of an intensified arms race by Russia's Leonid Brezhnev and a tilt toward antinuclear pacifism by the hierarchy of America's Roman Catholic Church.
   Two days after a panel of U.S. Catholic bishops questioned the morality of nuclear weapons, Brezhnev said the Soviet Union must expand its arsenal even more. The U.S., he claimed, is threatening to "push the world into the flames of nuclear war."
   One White House official speculated that Brezhnev wanted to do more than assure his generals that Moscow will keep pace in the arms race. The aide said the Soviet chief also hoped to fuel the drive in the U.S. for a freeze on nuclear weapons.
   Defense Secretary Casper Weinberger drew a direct link between American advocates of a freeze and Brezhnev's Kremlin speech. Stressing the Soviet leader's call for a stronger capability to wage war, Weinberger declared: "This would underline more than anything we could say the reasons for not entering into a freeze."
   Weinberger and other officials tried to make a case for nuclear weapons with Catholic bishops wrestling with theological aspects of the arms race. The appeals had little impact on the bishops' five-man Committee on War and Peace, which on October 25 proposed a statement branding elements of U.S. nuclear strategy immoral. Examples-
*First use. *The U.S. has argued that nuclear weapons may be needed to halt a conventional attack. Said the bishops: "We find the moral responsibility of beginning nuclear war not justified by rational political objectives."
*Civilian targets.* America for years has targeted Soviet cities in the event of nuclear war - a policy the bishops said is wrong even if U.S. cities are hit first. Argued the clerics: "No Christian can rightfully carry out orders or policies deliberately aimed at killing noncombatants."
   The committee, headed by Chicago's Archbishop Joseph L. Bernardin, said its position was rooted in Genesis. "The destructive potential of the nuclear powers threatens the sovereignty of God over the world He has brought into being," the bishops declared. "We could destroy His work."    Whether the document becomes church policy is up to the nearly 300 members of the National Conference of Catholic Bishops, which will debate it in mid-November and vote on it next spring. Reagan's aides are expected to keep reminding the bishops that a pacifist stance would weaken America's deterrent forces and undermine arms-control talks with Russia.
   More in line with the administration's views was a letter sent months ago by New York's Cardinal Terence Cooke to Catholic chaplains in the military. For 15 centuries, he wrote, the church has taught that Catholics have "the right and the duty to protect its people against unjust aggression."

      Then I said: Were they very confident of taking over the United States?

      And Dr. Rivera said: Very much so, very confident. They have the necessary influence to control either political party, regardless of whichever party is in power, and they will have their goals accomplished.

      Then I said: So they now have the influence to control both political parties?

      And Dr. Rivera said: Yes.

      Then I said: They control our post office? And the media?

      And Dr. Rivera said: Let's put it this way. The word control, I don't think is the proper word right now. I will say this. There is a very strong influence. There is a certain amount of control, but it is not absolute control in any of the areas. This is why we are still blessed by the fact that there are still men in the FBI, there are men in the CIA, men in the Congress, men in the Senate, men in the judicial system, men in every strata of life in the United States that still, many not even being Christians, are still Americans, that are still loyal to the principles of the Constitution as given from the beginning, not as it is now.

      And then I said: Okay, who are the Knights of Columbus loyal to? Where does their loyalty stand? With the United States, or with the Vatican?

      Dr. Rivera said: The Knights of Columbus have to give their loyalty to the pope. They cannot base it on the constitution of the United States because they would be destroyed by the Vatican if they did so, as others have been destroyed in the past.

      Then I said: Will the Knights of Columbus play a vital part in the attack against the Christians when the U.S. falls?

      Dr. Rivera said: Oh, yes. In fact, in their oath, you can see how close their alliance is to the pope. They committed themselves to be killed or destroyed if they fail to comply with their oath. They ask the militia of the pope, the Jesuits, to put them to death. They are committed to make America Catholic.






_Columbian Squires (the Knights of Columbus branch for high school boys) in New Haven initiate members. Seated youths already belong. Robed officers explain the importance of their Catholic heritage to the new candidates (in white shirts)._
Life Magazine, May 27, 1957

      Then I said: Thank God we've had the privilege of printing these books.

      And Dr. Rivera said: Yes, the privilege and the blessing of the Lord.

      And then I thanked Him.

SmokeScreens by Jack Chick


----------

